# (4th IR)  What does your character write?



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 21, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith here.
  Greetings, fellow Gamers.

  Are you familiar with the world of Toril, wherein sits the Forgotten Realms?  Do you know of Faerun, the main continent?  Maztica, beyond Evermeet across the western ocean?  Kara-Tur, vast and unexplored beyond the Hordelands east of Faerun?  Maztica, southeast of Faerun and south of the equator?
  Are you familiar with Mulhorand and Chessenta, the Vilhon Reach and Thay, Sembia and Waterdeep, Cormyr and the Dalelands, Evereska and Luruar, Baldur's Gate and Amn, Tethyr and Calimshan?  Or how about Thesk and Damara, Vaasa and Thar, Anauroch and the Great Glacier, the Moonshae Isles, Lantan and Nimbral Isles?  Or how about Chult and Talashar, Halruaa and Dambrath, Luiren and Durpar, the Shaar and Raurin, Var the Golden and Ulgarth?
  Did I mention Menzoberranzan?  No, I forgot Menzoberranzan.  Plus a great many other drow cities.  And illithid cities.  And duergar cities.  Aboleth cities.  Beholder hives.  Enclaves of the Sharn, creatures that elude the understanding of the wisest sages.
  And oh yes, I forgot to mention the Giff Mercenaries in the sky, in their spelljammers.  Or the Elven Imperial Navy, or the Scro Armada, or the Gnomish Sidewheelers.  I did not mention the illithid squidships, or the neogi with their umber hulk servants.

  For this is the Realmspace that exists beyond the Magic Portal.
  The Magic Portal that still stands on the Isle of the Phoenix in Greyspace, on the World of Toril, in the Demiplane of Hope.

  Now, the Magic Portal does not directly lead to this Realmspace.  It leads to an alternate Greyspace from the Demiplane of Hope (one of the few standing ways in and out of the Demiplane.)  From the alternate Greyspace, one can travel to the alternate Realmspace.

  For this, is an alternate Realmspace.
  Here, the Gnomish Industrial Revolution never came.
  Here, the sky is still blue, illithid are still evil, kender do not exist, and starships with heavy particle cannons have not been invented yet.

  But one thing has been invented.

  - 

  -

  - 

  Some gnome on the Isle of Lantan decided to make himself a lot of money.
  To this end, he came up with a fascinating and unique idea.
  The idea being, that standardized letters would make for the ideal creation of books.
  So, he created standardized molds, then poured molten metal in and let it harden, and he got himself standardized metal blocks that could be inset in a machine in any order desired and pressed down on a sheet of paper.
  Now, the gnome is nobody special;  he is nobody well known in particular at all.  However his device, which he calls the printing press, has been very popular, and is now being duplicated and marketed all over Faerun.  (the gnome did become wealthy, too.)

  Publishers are finding it cheaper to make books (scribes are expensive!), and suddenly books (or at least pamplets) are coming out all over the place.
  And books, are becoming less expensive.  Now, the Middle Class can afford books, and even the poor can avail themselves to cheap pamplets.
  A lot of people, are actually trying to learn to read, who would not have thought of the idea before, because of the new books.

  Now ...

  People always have something to say, right? (It does not matter whether what they have to say is WORTH saying ... they will say it anyways, no?)
  People sometimes want to vent their opinions, right?
  Some people are willing to get up and speak bravely (or, write bravely) to make their point, or am I wrong?
  And some people, see great potential in the sudden flood of relatively cheap writing material - paper, pens, ink, and the printing press that is making the business lucrative - that is pouring across Faerun.

  Assume you have a high level character in Faerun.
  Assume your character can read and write.
  Assume your character has enough wealth to buy a lot of books.
  Assume your character, is motivated to write a thing or two, and try to have it published (and, the number of publishers is skyrocketing, and any publisher will publish, if there is sufficient payment.)

  What does your character write, in those soon to be published books he or she now possesses?


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 21, 2003)

Nothing, my character is intelligent enough to remember what Khelben Blackstaff is gonna do to people who mass produce books eg the Volo problems.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 21, 2003)

As I don't know what character's perspective I would take, I'm going to assume that the first thing I try and publish is a book of modern warfare tactics, first edition. Of course, this would be the only edition if Wizards were not always inventing new spells, smiths were not always making better equipment, and those gnomes were not dabbing in technomancy. Wrap that around the bacon of the concept of new re-inventions of tactics and traps, and well...

It's going to become an annual almanac of war.


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 21, 2003)

_*The New Complete Surool Revised: The Authoritative Guide to the Official Rules of All the Basic Games of Skill and Chance, and Popular Variations*_

With, of  course, a searchable cross-referenced index, subliminal tutorials and replayable holographic demonstrations of a wide variety of...  **AHEM!**  ...highly successful strategies.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 21, 2003)

Well, what you both need are Sponsors.
  You need a Sponsor, Kalanyr, so that your character need not be afraid of Khelben.
  And you need a Sponsor, Creamsteak, because most wizards do not wish their tactics openly discussed in public.

  There are Sponsors aplenty and to spare.

  Kalanyr, the Knights of the Shield are offering to sponsor you.  This organization is a major power in Amn, Tethyr, and Calimshan, in southwestern Faerun.  They seek dominion over the trade routes across all of western Faerun, and the sea routes west and south of the continent.
  The Knights of the Shield have a PL of 3.  Which just about matches the PL 3 of Khelben and his own secret organization, the Harpstars.
  Seeing as how you dislike (well, it sure looks like you dislike!) Khelben, and considering how they also dislike Khelben the assuming barbarian northerner mageling, they think helping you to write your books would be well worth their time.

  And if you do not wish sponsorship from the Knights of the Shield, you could probably get government support from Amn (PL 4), Tethyr (PL 3), or Calimshan (PL 10), for the governments of all these nations resent the little northern town that dares to call itself The City of Splendors - a town that should have been one of their outposts, not a brazenly egotistical settlement that values itself ten times over it's actual worth.

  Creamsteak, Thay (PL 10), Mulhorand (PL 13), and Unther (PL 4) would be happy to sponsor you. In all of these places, wizards are constantly practicing new and better ways to kill with the Art, and they would be eager to read books revealing the strategies of other wizards (all of whom are potential or actual enemies.)

  Oh, by the way, your character - regardless of class or level - has a PL of 1.  So, a Sponsor might be handy if your writing offends anyone (or, happens to offend an entire nation ...)


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi, Edena.  Good to see you on the boards.

I would probably try to write something urging people to try to look past their differences to see the true worth of others.  As an inhabitant of Faerun, preferrably one who has travelled far, I believe it would be incumbent to try to promote tolerance and understanding.  

There have been good and remarkable people in all lands and nations.  Perhaps a work on philosophy and the rights of the individual might strike a blow for peace and justice.  

I would probably include examples of people who defy stereotypes that others have of different races and peoples.  I seem to recall a kobold who became a priest of Lathander.  Drizzt Do'Urden is another hero who has overcome the prejudices of his culture to extend his hand in friendship to others. It is the content of a persons character and their deeds, not their origins which should matter.  Faerun has too often been torn apart by needless hate.

Probably a good place to look for a patron would be Silverymoon, a multi-racial land where elves, dwarves, and humans live in peace with each other.   If the people of Faerun can learn what unites them is more important and powerful than what divides them, who knows what wonders they might accomplish together that they could not do alone.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 21, 2003)

Well Deel, consider your character rich.  He or she makes it pretty big.
  There is quite an appetite for books on games in the Forgotten Realms - it is surprising just how big that appetite is.
  Nations and areas of note where your books are selling well:  Luskan (PL 2), Waterdeep (PL 10), Candlekeep (PL 14), Calimshan (PL 10), Sembia (PL 7), Thesk (PL 4), Thay (PL 10), Halruaa (PL 15), Var the Golden (PL 8), and Lapaliiya (PL 3), to name a few.
  You probably could obtain a Sponsor, if you curried favor with the government officials of one of these countries.  If you succeeded, your character would not be rich:  your character would become WEALTHY, for then the resources would be made available to print and ship your books to every corner of the Realms.

  Of course, they won't do it just for the asking.
  You'll have to make your case - to them - for why your books should be sponsored with their money, time, and manpower.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 21, 2003)

William, Luruar-Silverymoon (PL 3) would be happy to Sponsor your character, if he or she asks for it.
  Or, perhaps Waterdeep (PL 10), Sembia (PL 7), Cormyr (PL 4), the Dalelands (PL 3), or even the Harpers at Berdusk (PL 5.)

  I do hope your character finds a Sponsor.  For the drow of Menzoberranzan (PL 4) have gotten ahold of copies of your character's book, and they do not like all this talk of tolerance one bit, and they like talk of Drizzt Do'Urden even less.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 21, 2003)

(By the way, would you type down here what you write?  Assuming, of course, you only write pamplets and leaflets, short enough to be reproduced.  Books, obviously, are too long ... so just tell me what you generally say in any books.)

  (If you write a pamplet or leaflet, and put it down exactly as written here, then I can read the creative - and disturbing - thoughts of your characters.  As can everyone else ...)


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 21, 2003)

The Guidebook of Magica Arcane
Collated by Arkanyl Lynarka 
An exciting new publication due for release from Tethyr Printing withinthe month, this 5000 page yearly publication will include all the new and rediscovered spells of the year (if the esteemed author can get them off whoever has them), and essays and articles on the theory and practice of magic from as many powerful wizards at the author can track down.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 21, 2003)

Edena,

I believe my character will try to seek sponsorship in Waterdeep, whose trade connections would probably help spread his writings. He would also try to make goodwill visits to the countries and organizations you mentioned.   Also, he would like to discuss his ideas with members of any interested faiths.  (I will try to write a sample page or two this weekend.)

By the way,  I added several new Forgotten Realms links at myMaps and Other Campaign Resources thread.  The Yet Another Forgotten Realms Page! has a detailed write up of Lantan.  (No populations total, but GREAT details on the nation.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 21, 2003)

As far as who would I prefer to be my sponsor, I would choose the people who have the strictist and most militant understandings of the arts of war in the world we live in. My multi facited hardcover would contain multiple pages of magically created 3d maps of every region I can gain knowledge of in the region. It would amass a compilation of known 'threatening' mages, soldiers, and elite organizations. Rather than advertising, I'll do my bookmark, which comes free of charge with this multiple tome annual updated military guide. This bookmark, valued quite highly, contains the designs of a large scale weapon of war, four different bookmarks every year, collect them all.

When it comes down to reading a page of text from my book, it will read much like a compilation of history and statistics, over analyzing everything into a numerical format, then giving advice to ignore the numbers and use wisdome and virtue to overcome your enemies. Every page will contain some kind of detailed visual aid to make the novel as clear and concise as possible, to prevent people from confusing my terms and ideas, thereby endangering their cause.

The encycleopedic atlas, of course, will cost thousands of gold pieces due to all the magic preperation required to finish a single set. Insurance against anti-magic fields and disjunctions will also increase the profits that I attempt to make by marketing this 'Most elite of all tactical and strategical supplements'.


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 21, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *You'll have to make your case - to them - for why your books should be sponsored with their money, time, and manpower. *




I have but two words for you, my incredibly loquacious friend...

Legalized.  Gambling.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 21, 2003)

A warrior-poet sits in a tavern looking over pamphlet about the production of pamphlets and books. He strokes his goatee in thought.

_I have many things to write about, how 'bout I give it a go? There'd have to be someone out there who'd sponsor me to write these things. A nice series of books, yes, and they'd be about... well... history... hmm, spice it up a bit... secrets of the past! That'd bring in the sponsors... now, to get some secrets. Heh, at least it gives me a reason to go adventuring, and someone out there will practically pay me to do so as well! First thing first I'll get pamphlets done to advertise my books._

The poet gets up and heads out to buy some ink and paper. He goes about designing the pamphlet:

Seamus Campbell's Guide to Fascinating World History and Ancient Secrets-

_Sounds good enough..._

Share the discoveries of Seamus and friends as they delve into ruins, library's, dungeons and taverns in search of ancient lore. Why go adventuring and risk life and limb when they can bring the knowledge that comes of it to you?

_That'll convince them to leave more adventuring to me and my comrades..._

With discoveries ranging from the comical to ground-breaking you can expand your knowledge and impress your friends and family. Ever wondered what happened to that guy that did something a while back? Don't worry about it because Seamus will bring you all the details you want and more!

_Maybe I'm not being specific enough in that paragraph... nah._

If you're interested in hearing tales of valourous heroes and haunting mysteries simply subscribe to

_I can fill that in once I get a sponsor, yup, think I need to flesh it out a little more too, maybe put a drawing in about... there. Well that just about does it, I'll make a few more neater copies and see what big shots are interested in sponsoring me then._

Seamus hunches over a desk for a few hours more in the dim light of the candle in his tavern room, putting the final touches on his 'pilot' pamphlet.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 21, 2003)

Kalanyr, when your Magica Arcane hits the streets, uproar breaks out.
  You are, of course, spilling the trade secrets of the wizards of the world to just anyone - anyone, including their enemies - who wants them.
  Most mages prefer their private spells remain private, and most mages do not want other mages to have any more spells than can be possibly arranged.

  The result is that many of your publishers are winding up dead, their shops destroyed, the equipment and printing presses taken or blasted by spells.
  There are numerous threats against your character, and more than one mage and magistress comes to deal with your character personally.

  Surprisingly, the Chosen of Mystra do not issue threats, nor do they take any action against your character.
  Conversely ... the Chosen of Mystra (Khelben excluded) (PL 7) are offering to sponsor you!
  And they say that if they sponsor you, that gives you the support also of the Harpstars, Harpers at Berdusk, Waterdeep, the Lord's Alliance (PL 7), and possibly even Cormyr.
  The Church of Mystra (PL 3) offers to help you, if you accept the help of the Chosen.

  The Knights of the Shield are also offering to back you.
  They state that if you accept their help, they can pull Amn and Tethyr into your corner.
  They even believe they can win Calimshan over, and gain that powerful nation's support for you.
  The Church of Gond the Wonderbringer (PL 3) is also offering to help you, if you will go with the Knights of the Shield.  And they say they can use their pull in Lantan (PL 3) to bring that island nation over to your side.

  The two groups above are enemies of each other.  You cannot accept help from both groups.  If you pick one group, you will alienate the other group.

  I'd do something soon, if I were you.
  A large number of angry wizards in Halruaa, Var the Golden (and by default Zakhara), Thay, Zhentil Keep, Mulmaster, Sembia, and in other places are currently trying to decide what manner of grisly fate to mete out to the one who would spill their secrets to the world.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 21, 2003)

Deel, Var the Golden agrees to be your Sponsor.
  Var the Golden thrives on sea trade, and sits strategically along the sea lanes between Faerun and Zakhara.
  As a trading nation, they welcome the opportunity to ship the new books far and wide across the sea, making vast profits off their taxation of your labors.

  Deel Surool
  Sponsor:  Var the Golden (PL 8)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 21, 2003)

Creamsteak, Mulhorand agrees to become your sponsor.
  This nation, the heir to the ancient Imaskari Empire, has great aspirations to world domination.
  They are currently invading (and conquering) Unther, are threatening Halruaa, plan to bring their rebellious northern provinces (Thay) back into line, and from there they have big plans.
  They like your books of strategy, and not only do they want you to publish more, but they want you as a tactical and strategic advisor for their military.

  Creamsteak
  Sponsor:  Mulhorand (PL 13)


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 21, 2003)

Arkanyl will take the Chosen up on their offer. (Gamble actually paid off how interesting ) 

And in other news: 

The second in the series of Arcane issues from Arkanyl Lynakra will be due for release soon, this follow up to the astoundingly succesful guide to the arcane will be the Magica Creationus, a complete compilation of the manufacture of many different typres of magic items and the arcane theory behind them. Like its counterpart it will be released each year with new discoveries as a special first year bonus, this one will include as much as can be discovered of the lost magical creations of yesteryear such as the Mageblade of Myth Drannor. And as an extra special bonus, a complete history of the Nether Scrolls!

Edit: Special note, the books do not contain anything of extra super duper gross evil stuff, some things are seriously better not put to paper. Eg, The Traditional Evil Ritual for Lichdom, How to Make Your Own Regalia of Dark Might and such are not included. Indeed the books are slightly skewed against using magic in such a fashion.

Edit2: Wow, I didn't know I could tick of so many people so quicky!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 21, 2003)

William, did you know that Waterdeep is governed by Lords ... and nobody knows who the Lords are?
  They appear only in disguise, and no whisper of their true identity is heard in the streets (although speculation is always rife.)
  Piergion the Paladin is the one exception:  this Lord of Waterdeep is never in disguise, and armed and armored sits openly at every meeting of the Lords.

  The Lords of Waterdeep are rather impressed by all this talk of peace and tolerance.
  Perhaps this is because they believe in peace and tolerance.
  Perhaps this is because they think peace and tolerance means better business for Waterdeep.
  Perhaps ... well, whatever their reason, they are throwing their support to you.
  Waterdeep becomes your Sponsor.

  William
  Sponsor:  Waterdeep (PL 10)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 21, 2003)

So be it!

  The Chosen of Mystra take up Kalanyr's cause.  So also does the Church of Mystra.
  For the Chosen argue (as does the Church) that all knowledge of magic should be spread as widely as possible, and that everyone should partake of the Gift of the Lady of Magic.
  Kalanyr's books are helping people to do just that.

  However, Khelben refuses to go along with the rest of the Chosen.  He believes you are disturbing the peace.  So, he stays out, not giving his support.


  Kalanyr
  Sponsors:  The Seven Sisters (PL 7), Chosen of Mystra (PL 10), Church of Mystra (PL 3)


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 21, 2003)

Oops, sorry I think I edited my post while you were posting.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 21, 2003)

Festy Dog, the Harpers at Twilight Hall (PL 4), the Heralds (PL 5), and Candlekeep (PL 14) are all offering to be your Sponsors.
  Candlekeep is the major historical center of Faerun (the Faerunian equivalent of the Library of Alexandria.)
  The Heralds have as their ancient mandate the preservation of knowledge.
  The Harpers at Twilight Hall have always been the working arm of the Heralds (in a sense, at least.)

  Since the Chosen have decided to help Kalanyr, and the Church of Mystra has also thrown it's support to him, Candlekeep and the others think the time for The Awakening has come.
  The Awakening.  The recitation of the true Faerunian history, to all the peoples and nations, so that the mistakes of history are not repeated, and there is enlightenment and understanding where currently ignorance reigns.

  There are a number of countries that do NOT appreciate this dissemination of historical fact.
  Halruaa.  The Shade.  Mulhorand.  Calimshan.  Many of these people have a dark past, and others consider their history to be a military secret (read:  secret, to be KEPT secret.)
  And, they do not like your character, or his publishers, and they are considering what to do with the person who would spill their secrets to the world so blithely ... and what they have in mind is not so pretty.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 21, 2003)

Janos, in his tower in the vast grassland that is the Shaar stares outside. The study, that took him years and years to complete, almost done.

He sighs, and bows himself over the tome that holds his study one final time. His magically enhanced quill racing over the page. Each sentence, each letter bringing him closer to completion. The work that will make him famous throughout Faerun. _And thus, as Mystra and Her Chosen remain unaware of the danger the Dark Counterpart poses, Her power will continue to grow, Her influence will continue to spread, first in the dark and the shadow, but one day in the open, and unless stopped, She, not Mystra, will one day have absolute command over Magic throughout the world._

When the last period appears under his quill, he smiles. His job is done. He closes the tome and on the front on the black background, in purlple letters, it says: _The Weave: Light and Dark and their Interaction. A study on the workings of Magic_.

Now, to get it published...

[edit]The book is a study. It deals with facts. It is not biased to the Shadow Weave or the Normal Weave.[/edit]


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 21, 2003)

If Arkanyl  finds out what Janos is doing he offers to get the book published (as long as it isn't  praising and encouraging the use of the shadow weave)(If it is Arkanyl will just steal as much info as possible reformat it in an opposing format and then publish it).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 21, 2003)

Janos, a number of nations and peoples would be willing to sponsor the publishing of this book.

  House Karanok (PL 1) likes killing wizards, and they would support you.
  The Kir-Lanans (PL 2), who are opposed to all the dieties, would support you.
  Chessenta (PL 4), is sympathetic to House Karanok, and might support you if House Karanok does.

  Evermeet (PL 15), which has always argued it is the elven dieties who support magic in the Realms, would sponsor your books.
  Evereska (PL 3), would follow suit.
  The Eldreth Veluuthra (PL 1), elves who desire the extermination of the other races, would help you, since they wish to see Mystra and Shar taken down a couple of pegs.

  Interestingly, Dambrath (PL 13) is interested in publishing your book.  (They hate neighboring Halruaa, see ...)

  Other nations seem afraid to help you.  This book, with it's factual information, is simply too explosive.
  The clergy of Mystra and Chosen of Mystra aren't going to support a book that assert the possible fall of Mystra.
  The clergy of Shar and nations where Shar is strong will not support any book that presents Mystra as Shar's equal (much less, as Shar's superior.)

  The gnomes of Lantan (PL 3) are willing to publish your book, and the Church of Gond (PL 3) would also support you.  They don't seem to care about the dangerous nature of this book.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 21, 2003)

Kalanyr, your Sponsors will not support the publishing of Janos's book.
  They are all for dissemination of knowledge:  that is Mystra's creed.
  They will not support a book that asserts that Shar might eventually take over the world ... they believe such a book would enhearten the Church of Shar and their other enemies, and that is the last thing they want. (Even if the book, is telling the truth.  There can be too much truth, say your Sponsors.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 21, 2003)

Ah I interpreted Janos's book as being an explanation of the existence of the Shadow Weave. If its not then I'm gonna publish one that is and warns people against it. ie Spill Shar's secret weave and discourage use of it, warn people of the powers shadow weave casters have and the price they pay etc.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 21, 2003)

[Hm, Wizard Haters, Drow or 'normal people', that's a really tough choise ]

I accept Evermeet as my sponsor.

[Explanation of information in my books: It describes the Normal Weave. Then proves the excistence of the Shadow Weave. Then proceeds with describing how certain spells affect the Weave and the Shadow Weave (for example, how to destroy a part of the Weave, or how to destroy a part of the Shadow Weave)]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 21, 2003)

Evermeet (PL 15) agrees heartily to be your Sponsor, Janos.
  The elves have their own beliefs on the Pantheon of Dieties and how it works, in Realmspace ... and in their beliefs Sehanine Moonbow is the essence of magic, not Mystra or Shar.
  The elves do not feel intimidated by Mystra or Shar, thus.
  The elves of Evermeet are not friendly to humans (these are the FR setting elves, remember, not the elves who aligned with the humanoids in the other IRs!) and they believe this book will cause chaos and trouble amongst their human enemies.  If that happens, they can always take advantage of such chaos to advance their own cause.
  Also, the elves feel the book will cause the wise to seek the greater truth of magic, which they see in Sehanine, and to reject the distorted theories concerning Mystra and Shar.

  - - -

  William, your books on peace and tolerance have garnered you some additional support.  The Church of Eilistraee (PL 3) and the Church of Eldath (Lady of the Singing Waters, Lady of Peace) (PL 3) are contacting your character and offering their support and protection.  You thus have two new Sponsors.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 21, 2003)

CURRENT AUTHORS AND THEIR SPONSORS

  - - -

  CREAMSTEAK

  Books on military tactics and strategy, involving mundane, magical, terrestrial, extraplanar, and other situations;  much concentration on attack strategies, and explanations of previously little known (or unknown) weaknesses in standing defenses, defensive tactics, and defensive spells.

  Sponsors:  Mulhorand (PL 13)

  - - -

  DEEL SUROOL

  Books on gaming, games, gambling, how to win all manner of games, and how to win at gambling.

  Sponsors:  Var the Golden (PL 8)

  - - -

  FESTY DOG

  Books on the true history of Faerun, including the histories of poorly understood (or not understood at all) races such as the phaerimm and sharn, and civilizations such as Netheril, Imaskari, and Arvaandar.

  Sponsors:  Candlekeep (PL 14), Harpers at Twilight Hall (PL 4), The Heralds (PL 5)

  - - -

  JANOS AUDRON (Character is Janos, Lich Necromancer 5 / Red Wizard 10 / Archmage 5.)

  A single great book concerning the fundamental nature of the Weave, proof of the Shadow Weave, and how to damage both.

  Sponsors:  Isle of Evermeet (PL 15)

  - - -

  KALANYR (Character is Arkanyl)

  Two great tomes containing magical lore, privileged magical lore, spells, rare and very rare spells, privileged spells, and all manner of magical lore stolen/bought/bribed from mages Faerun-wide.

  Sponsors:  The Seven Sisters (PL 7), Chosen of Mystra (PL 10), Church of Mystra (PL 3)

  - - -

  WILLIAM RONALD

  Books about the value of tolerance, how it can lead to a better world, and how it is a better philosophy and way of life.  Books about the benefits of diplomacy, mutual discussion, peace, social harmony, just and wise laws.  Books about the joy of a world at peace.

  Sponsors:  Waterdeep (PL 10), Church of Eilistraee the Dark Maiden (PL 3), Church of Eldath of the Singing Waters (PL 3)


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 21, 2003)

Sitting in his tower wondering what to publish to pass the time before the next yearly releases comes up with an idea. 

The Interactions of the Prime and Outer Planes or 
Belief Made Manifest 
How to harness the powers of the outer planes for your own benefit. 
An Excerpt from the Arcana Planar

.... Long and involved study has shown that the belief of the people of the Prime Material Planes has great influence over the strength and powers of Outerplanar creatures from the pathetic,evil dretch to the Mighty and Noble Solars. Why does belief have this effect? Found out in the Arcana Planar, your guidebook to the planes and their interactions with each other! ......


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 21, 2003)

The mass production of the above books is destabilizing the entire continent of Faerun (in spite of the success of William's books.)
  Wizards are angry their secrets are being revealed.
  The Church of Mystra is angry their secrets are being revealed.
  The Church of Shar is angry IT is being revealed.
  Most nations and peoples have skeletons in their historical closets, which are being dragged out and put on public display by the historical books of Festy Dog ... they are greatly upset by these revelations.
  The Church of Tymora, Lady Luck, does not appreciate books telling everyone how to beat the odds at gaming and gambling.

  A plethora of threats is coming from a multitude of directions at the authors of these books, and those who are supporting them.
  Publishers are being killed, publishing houses ransacked and burned (or Fireballed), and in many countries it is now a crime to write (much less publish) anything not officially sanctioned.
  Assassination attempts have been made against all of the publishers (even William - the attempt was from Menzoberranzan.)  These have failed, because of the protection of the various Sponsors.

  Meanwhile, as previously stated, the Realms are becoming more and more destabilized.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

Hearing of this Arkanyl decides to add a special section on wards and protective magical items to the next release of Magica Arcane.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

(This is your chance to write vitrolic blood and guts In Character, within the limits of the rules of ENWorld.
  William, if your character believes in peace and tolerance, why doesn't he tell the warmongers and hatemongers off?  Call them out for what they are?
  Festy Dog, just exactly what nasty historical secrets are you dragging out?  (make them up if you want ... your character is the book writer!!)
  Kalanyr, just exactly what horrific and overpowered spells are you releasing to the general spellcasting populace?  What fundamental secrets of magic are you revealing?
  Janos, how exactly is the Weave destroyed? (heh ... if you do not know, your character can make it up.  There are always buyers!)  If the Shadow Weave is such a threat, how do you describe this in your book?  If Mystra is idly sitting by and letting Shar take over, do you denouce her?
  Creamsteak, give us some luscious details on how ordinary castles and defensive spells can be overcome.  Every new strategy you put down on paper, makes Mulhorand that much more powerful, and you that much more rich!
  Deel, explain to us the tricks of winning games.  And how to cheat to win.  And how the casino owners cheat to keep people from winning.

  Remember Forrester?  Remember how he let the elves (and players of elves) have it on ENWorld, In Real Life?
  This is your chance to be Forrester, In Character.  To write In Character, and tell it the way it is.  To tell everyone just what you think, in no uncertain terms.

  You are the Writers.  Powerful Sponsors are protecting you.
  Write!    )


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

Okay dokie an exerpt from the magical theory section 


On the Weave, 10th, 11th and 12th level and Lost Netheril

Long ago during the Arcane Age, there existed may great Empires of which todays are merely a flicker, Halrua for all its might and glory and the Shade for all their dark and shadowy power, are just remnants of the once great empire of Netheril, the interesting thing is that the shade still seem capable of releasing Dweomers of the 10th circle and higher! A feat that was thought possibly only to the elves under extreme conditions. This amazing magical breakthrough could open the way for many spells such as some of the 10th level spells published for posterity in this book, such spells as Raise Mountain and Create Mythalar!  

Excerts from the New Spells Sections 

Knowledge is Power 
Transmutation 
Sor/Wiz 9 
Components: V,s 
Target:Self 
Duration: 1 min/level

For the duration of this spell the caster can choose to use their Intelligence modifier instead of their strength modifier for any task they undertake involving physical might. 

Supreme Permanency
Sor/Wiz 9
Components: V,S,XP 

As permanency except selected spells up to 8th level can be rendered permanent. And that rather than being ended when dispelled these spells are only supressed for 1d4 rounds, only Mordekainen's Disjunction or wish can permanently remove these spells.
XP Cost: Personal spells: 1000 XP/spell level 
Spells on others: 2000 XP/spell level
Spells on objects: 1500 XP/spell level 

And for the beginners out there 

Arkanyl's Wyrd 
Sor/Wiz 1 
Components V 
Duration: Instantaneous 

This simple beginners spell allows the  caster to cast any cantrip of their choose instead of this spell. A great way to maximise versatility at the expense of power.


----------



## zouron (Mar 22, 2003)

what would my character write?

------------------------------------------

Magical Theories.

a book on theories of the nature and actual systamatic use creation and manipulation of spells amd magical powers.



Essay on Arcane Healing

A book detailing the rather disbeliavable idea of how to create use and produce magical effects working basically the same as healing spells, unlocking mysteries the gods kept mostly to themselves.



Book of the Dead

A book detailing the undead, weaknesses strengthes, "life" cycle, evolution and so on.



Book of Damnation

First part dealing with a topic method and analysis of crimes that can only be detailed as evil beyond redemption, as well as a list of names events and dates of such acts.
New volume every month ;-)

------------------------------------------

supporters? why the living dead and escentric wizards of course, who else would be interested.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

After considering the destruction of publish houses taking place Arkanyl has the following pamphlets mass produced

To the Egotistical Knowledge Hoarding Wizards of the Realms 
Let me makes something rather clear to you. The more publishing houses you or your organisation destroy the more of your own personal or organisational magic I"ll publish. In other words let the knowledge flow or I'll spill every single one of your secrets!


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

For those of you interested in real time discussion of the feel free to chat in #IR , for those of you with IRC clients like mirc its on the Psionics.net server: 

IRC server: chat.psionics.net
Port: 6660-6669
Group: Psionics
Password: none 

and the channel is #IR  

For those who use the java client use the enworld java client and type /join #IR .


----------



## Deel Surool (Mar 22, 2003)

*TABLE OF CONTENTS:*

Chapter 1: An Introduction.
Chapter 2: On Calculating Odds.
Chapter 3: Cards, Tiles and Other Decks.
Chapter 4: Dice and Throwing Games.
Chapter 5: Board Games.
Chapter 6: Successful Strategies.
Chapter 7: How to Spot a Cheat.
Appendix I: Glossary of Terms.
Appendix II: Index.

Now there's a pretty good start.  Let's see, I'll need an good enchanter to infuse the magical components...  Some sort of Hypnotic Suggestion spell for the subliminal tutorials.  We'll a few simple illusions for the demonstrative examples.  And lastly a Detect Thoughts in combination with a modified Locate Object for the Index.  Simple enough spells, surely.  I'll have to talk to a few friends in Halruaa.

Next, we'll have to set up distribution points...  Waterdeep, Westgate and Calimshan would be good starting points.  All prosperous trading centers with plenty of gamblers with few scruples. All I need is to pass the books out to a few of those nomadic Hin, they'll certainly love this sort of book, and it'll be in every corner of the world in months.  I wonder what that Volo guy's up to?  I'll wager he'd probably give it a good review in exchange for a free copy.

Lastly, I'll have to have a chat with those Tymoran fellows.  All up in a tizzy and the book hasn't even reached the presses yet.  I can just feed them a line about spreading the word of Lady Luck and how the book will foil those who wish to cheat Tymora.  After all, sometimes one must fight fire with fire, yes?  If everyone knows the tricks of cheating, those who cheat will be revealed and any advantage they would gain is negated.  And thusly will the true luck and fortune of the games be preserved.

Heh...  They should annoint me for such a service.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 22, 2003)

As I've finally recieved a sufficient sponsor, I'm going to begin writing books of diplomacy, arranging them so that all these territories at war with my sponsor can find many copies. These books Encourage the conjunction of these enemies with their foes in order to create a unified structure, based on what links the societies share. "War is not made to attack, but rather, to change things." Those lines of similarity, if my manipulation as an author succeeds, will make the people more 'open' to the concept of unifying under my sponsor.

I do this secretely under an alias of The Edilritter. I use my allies to force my power in through the nooks and crannies that will prevent it from being noticed by my enemies.

(I'm having fun with this little blurb...)


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Excerpt from Volume 4, edition 1_
> 
> *The Hero Factor*
> The thing I have learned most about, during my many years of journeying and exploring, noting, tallying, and marking down the armies of the past, is that a small or weak nation can overwhelm a much more powerful nation at the last moment. When you are on the top, you are your most vulnerable. The unnatural progression, and focus of a few key individuals, sometimes only one, can easily crush an entire empire. Controversely, a single assassination can destroy your efforts in life, and force a painful power-building stage in your death.
> ...


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 22, 2003)

> Janos, how exactly is the Weave destroyed? (heh ... if you do not know, your character can make it up. There are always buyers!)




First it was just possible by using a Wish. Though Mystra never allowed the Normal Weave to be destroyed. Shar did grant requests to destroy the Weave. Then there was a spell which could destroy the Weave, which was only usable by a Shadow Weave user.

Janos, working from that spell, devised a spell that could destoy the Shadow Weave.



> If the Shadow Weave is such a threat, how do you describe this in your book?




I describe it as it is: another tool to shape power into effects, but the Shadow Weave focuses on Necromancy, Illusion and Enchantment. It is not inherently evil, though the Goddess who controls it is.



> If Mystra is idly sitting by and letting Shar take over, do you denouce her?




No, this book is partly a wake up call for people to take action against it, if they see it as a threat. I mean, you can't fight something you don't know it excists...

It is not an essay. It does not actively encourage people to fight the Shadow Weave, or to fight Shar. Nor does it promote the Shadow Weave.

The conclusion, however, notes the growing influence of Shar and the ability to destroy the Weave, which, if left unchecked will *eventually* ensure the destruction of the Weave...


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 22, 2003)

*Savage Races Vol I*

I shall write a series of pamplets concerning the history, myths, and culture of the so called "Savage Races."  The first shall be a study of the history, myths, and culture of the lowly goblin. it contains a selection of the more interesting legends of the goblinfolk, an explanation of how their society works, and interveiws with actual goblins.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 22, 2003)

An Excerpt From Savage Races Vol I:
_By Hannover Fist, Loremaster_

Many fearunians know of the goblin only as a scavanger, a maurader, and a theif.  The goblin people however have a rich oral history, which until now has never been recorded in writen form. For example there is the interesting tale of Moridun and Kostgithak, two brothers who turned on each other due to greed. Moridun cast Kostithak out of his home, into the wilderness, and took all that was once his brothers.  

This tale is a metaphor for the ongoing conflict between the dwarves and the goblins. With Moridun (The Dwarves) stealing what was once Kostithak's (The Goblins), and casting him out of his home, the two became hated foes.  Of course this implies that the dwarves and the goblins were once brothers, perhaps even of the same race at one time, as other legends tell that Moridun and Kostithak shared the same mother, Aonu, as related in the tale of...


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 22, 2003)

My book would look something like this:


Intoduction to the Working of Magic

What is Magic
The History of Magic
The Need for a Weave
The Weave

History of the Weave
The Weave: Spellcasting
The Weave: Limitations
The Shadow Weave

History of the Shadow Weave
The Shadow Weave: Spellcasting
The Shadow Weave: Limitations
Specialist Comparison

Abjurers
Conjurers
Diviners
Enchanters
Evokers
Illusionists
Necromancers
Transmuters
Interactions between Light and Dark

Dead Magic Zones
Wild Magic Zones
Antimagic Fields
Conclusion
Appendix I: Definitions
Appendix II: The Goddess Mystra

History
Ideals
Believe Structure
Appendix III: The Goddess Shar

History
Ideals
Believe Structure
Appendix IV: Spells

Weave Spells
Shadow Weave Spells


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 22, 2003)

Seeing the effect of his book, Janos decides to publish a new work, not a study, but a *heavily* biased one. It promotes slavery, describes Thayan laws and completely disregards any acts of agression by the Red Wizards. He is careful not to share any secrets.

_Magic for the Common Man: The Importance of Red Wizards._


Introduction

Thay

Geography
History
Laws
Red Wizards

Origin
Structure
Apprentices
Masters
Zulkirs
Religions
Benifits
Enclaves

Why Enclaves
Goals
Laws
What to Expect
Circle Magic

High Magic for Mortals
A Brief Overview


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 22, 2003)

Contents of Savage Races Vol I


Introduction
The Goblins Life: A day in the life of a typical Goblin
Goblin "politics": An examination of the power structures of goblin society
Where Goblins Live: Discriptions of three dfferent goblin living enviroments. 
Worgs and Goblins: An exploration of the mysterious connection between Worgs and Goblins, as well as a discription of the initiation of a Worg Rider.
Relations with other races: A dozen or so quick overveiws of how goblins and other races interact.
Common Myths and legends of the goblins: three dozon tales told in many goblin camps.
Handy Goblin Phrases: A quick guide to the goblin language, focusing on common phrases and questions.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 22, 2003)

Slowly, as haste isn't peculiar of his race, an ancient gold dragon realized that this new invention was going to change the world rapidly, and in ways he never thought. But there also was a great danger. People had begun to trust these new books and lots of them were coming out, nearly without control. Who would assure these books say the truth, or denounce them if they lie? Will truth and lies be forever blended? Who would help people find what they really need among all this chaos? Something has to be done.

Krysophrenos gathered around him trusty people of all races and countries and undertook the compiling of the Toril's Encyclopaedia, the ordered and reliable collection of every piece of knowledge of Toril.
Obviously, such a massive achievement couldn't be attained in a short time no matter the effort spent, but the Encyclopaedist decided that while the main work was composed, smaller parts of it could be published, to give an influential advice about the more pressing debates.
They also discovered that they needed a way to remain constantly updated about important events, new discoveries and new publications, so they hired correspondents from many to keep them informed. Krysophrenos also thought the reports from the correspondents could be useful not only to him, but to a lot of people everywhere, so he had them arranged in a monthly publication, with a low price and the widest possible diffusion: The Gazette of Toril.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 22, 2003)

*A Plea for Tolerance*

A man just shy of his middle years, stout of build, with blonde hair and a reddish beard gazes over the papers on his desk.  A staff is craddled in his arms and a sword hangs from his belt.

Ardan Turval gazes on a copy of A Plea for Tolerance, which is turned to the last few pages of the book.  

*A Plea for Tolerance and Understanding by Ardan Turval*

“Faerun, like the other great continents of Abeir-Toril, is a place of remarkable diversity and beauty.  From the steaming jungles of Chult to the icy plains of Icewind Dale and from the Moonshaes to Var the Golden, many proud and remarkable peoples call Faerun their home.”

“Sadly, many great lands known to history have fallen.  Cormanthor, and its beautiful capitol of Myth Drannor, lies in ruin.   Netheril, Athalantar, Shanatar, Phalorm,  and many other noble realms are no more.  Many of these lands gave much to the nations of the present day.”

“It is sometimes wondered what could have saved some of these lands.  Some fell from external pressures, while others collapsed because of internal pressures and the poor judgement of rulers.  Yet it must be asked, could at least some of these nations have been saved from the fate that befell them?   Perhaps the  strength and wisdom of good friends would have saved these nations.”

“Too often, the peoples of Faerun have not stood against common threats.    Far too often, neighbors eye each other suspiciously and nurse old wounds and grievances.  If some of the great nations of the past had taken more time to understand their neighbors, they might have stood together against common threats.  If Athalantar, Cormanthyr, and other surrounding nations had worked more solidly together in friendship and a spirit of brotherhood, then perhaps some of these realms would remain as something besides beloved memories and tales.”

“The kingdom of Phalorm welcomed all peoples who were willing to dwell together in peace.  True, the nation lasted little more than a century, yet its legacy remains with us today.  Waterdeep is home to many folk of different races who accept each other as fellow citizens.  The Silver Marches also shares the wonderful spirit of brotherhood that was embodied in Phalorm.  Waterdeep, Tethyr, the Silver Marches,  Cormyr, Aglarond, and Halruaa are among many nations which benefit from the skills and wisdom of its diverse inhabitants.  Together, the peoples of these lands have accomplished much that they could not do alone. “

“Similarly, cities such as my native Ravens Bluff still stand because of people realizing that their mutual interests is more important than differences of race, gender or origin.  In the streets of that city, I have seen strangers who have never meet stand firmly against common threats and to protect the innocent.” 

“Indeed, history and our own time show us how good it is and how pleasant when we dwell together in unity and friendship.”

“Sadly, Faerun has seen many things of great beauty destroyed by needless hate.  Too many have chosen to hate their neighbors.  I say to you: Love your neighbor as yourself and do not do to him that which is hateful to yourself. “

“I have traveled to many lands, even to Zakhara and distant Kara Tur.  What I have found is that what unites us all is far more important than what divides us.”

“In Zakhara, for example,  elves, dwarves, and humans live in relative peace with ogres, orcs and kobolds.   True, they do have a commonly shared culture and similar religious beliefs.    However, the fact that members of these diverse races can live in peace shows that hatred is not inborn.   Hatred can be overcome by tolerance and love of others.”

“Of course, most Zakharans will admit that their societies have their share of problems.  Sadly, slavery is a practice in many Zakharan lands.  Yet racial hatred is almost unknown there.”

“I have known many remarkable people of different races, who are compassionate and caring towards people of other races.  I know elves who are great scholars and dedicated to their people.  I have known dwarven craftsmen whose love of their work is only exceeded by their love of their families, their communities, and their gods.  I have known fellow humans who have risked their lives for strangers on the principle that all life has value.  I have even known kobold priests of Lathander and half-orc paladins of Torm.”

“We should try to abandon prejudices based on race, class, nation of origin, or social status.   By prejudging others, we miss out on what people have to offer to each other and to their societies.  A rose that blooms in the garden of a simple carpenter can be as lovely as one that blooms in the garden of a king.”

“Throughouthe world, there are cultures which worship hate and dissension.  For the most part, these cultures have become isolated, often impoverished, and are distrusted by their neighbors.  Perhaps they would fare better by abandoning revenge and needless hate.  More can be accomplished by trade, diplomacy, and efforts to understand each other.”

“True, some who are intolerant and preach hatred have achieved much.  However, I believe that this is in spite of their hate, not because of it.  I can respect the skills and resourcefulness of those I oppose, even while I pray for their redemption.  They might reflect on what others less hateful.”


“Mind you, trade should be conducted fairly.  Indeed the problems that some nations and organizations have had in trading with distant Maztica do raise concern.  It is to be hoped that the governments of Faerun will be just in their dealings amongst themselves and the rest of the world.   In the long run, fair and equitable trade has more benefit than what a friend has called a ‘quick copper’”

“I have spoken with members of the  Jaguar Guard, originally from Maztica, in their bew home of Myratma in Tethyr.  I hope to write of their observations of Maztica and Faerun.  New perspectives can be enlightening – and enjoyable.”

“However, if hatred is strong in our world, we must not forget about the power of love, understanding, tolerance and forgiveness.  There are many examples of this in our own time.”

“Earlier, I mentioned the Silver Marches.  The people of Mithral Hall in that land fully understand the values of tolerance and welcoming those who are different than themselves.  Lord Bruennor Battlehammer rules a community that will likely regain its old prosperity in part because of tolerance.”

“What? You say that the mineral wealth and the skilled workers are what will make Mithral Hall prosperous.  In part this is true.”

“However, Lord Bruennor was aided by friends in destroying the shadow dragon Shimmergloom and in defending  Mithral Hall from the duergar.  He was aided by two human warriors – Wulfgar and Cattiebrie, as well as Drizzt Do’Urden, a drow swordsman and devotee of Mieliekki.”

“They could have chosen to treat each other with distrust.  Each could have chosen to view the others as enemies, or to be indifferent to each other. Yet by working together, and understanding each other, they have done much that they could not accomplish separately.  I believe that all of us can learn from the example of these four remarkable individuals.”

“So the question becomes, what can we do as individuals to promote tolerance and understanding?  I suggest that we begin by looking at ourselves.  Before you can truly understand others, you must understand yourself.”

“Here are but some of the questions that each of us most answer from the depths of our souls:”

“Who are you? What do you want?  Why are you here? Where are you going? What are the principles that guide your life?  Whom do you serve and whom do you trust?”

“An effort must also be made to try to understand the perspectives of others.  I am not an elf, a dwarf, a gnome, a half-orc, a wemic or a halfling.  Nor am I  a Moonshaen, a Sembian, or an Estagundian.  However, I try to understand and respect the opinions of others when I meet them.  I merely ask that they try to do the same in regards to myself.”

“We can chose to isolate ourselves from others, perhaps in response to our own personal or national tragedies.  Yet, I must ask, what good does this isolation do us?  Burdens and sorrows are both lighter when shared.  A stranger or a friend may have an insight into our problems or can at least help us to find solutions.”

“Similarly, we need to also practice forgiveness.  Life is too short to let old friends slip away because of quarrels and misunderstandings.   We should ask forgiveness of those whom we have offended and forgive them of any word or deed that has offended us.  With forgiveness, the cold night of loneliness is conquered by a new day of friendship, love, and understanding.   I have lived long enough to know regret.  I pray that you, Gentle Reader, will not know the regret of not forgiving someone you loved and having them taken from you.  Forgive.  Understand.”

“I have made mistakes in my own life.  Great nations have as well, as their leaders will ruefully admit.  The path to forgiveness lies in acknowledging those mistakes, and where possible trying to rectify them.  Honesty can be a valuable tool in the search for enlightenment.  A man may have a dark past, but the gates of forgiveness are open to a truly penitent heart.”

“We may also find new friends among those whom we once counted as enemies.  With a forgiving heart, all things are possible.   Too many voices that were once raised together in song have fallen silent.  Let those voices be raised again in joy.”

“Too many have isolated themselves, perhaps fearing the world or being uncertain of it.  I would say to them:  there is still good in the world.  If a nation has isolated itself, I would urge them to open diplomacy and trade with others.  There are many worthy nations, lead by virtuous leaders, that would be willing to speak and trade with those who would be friends.  There are always risks when you reach out to others, but without such risks we become alone and isolated.”

“As for the nations, trade and diplomacy are among many routes to understanding.  Perhaps an exchange of ideas and culture would be wise.  There are dramas in Amn, Tethyr, and Sembia, for example, that I believe would be enjoyed in the North.  Similar, there are tales from the North, the Moonshaes, and Var the Golden that many throughout Faerun  might enjoy to hear.   In learning more about others, we ultimately learn more about ourselves, and gain greater wisdom.   Gentle Reader, I wish you well on your voyages of discovery.”


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 22, 2003)

*A Call for Peace*

*A Call for Peace by Ardan Turval* 

“Innocent people have died for the “alleged crime” of writing and publishing books.  Fear and terror have been the tactics used by the intolerant and the hateful.  I call for peace and dialogue.  Murdering someone who disagrees with you does not prove the correctness of an argument.  Instead, it demonstrates a lack of faith in people to make their own decisions.”

“All life is of value, and precious.  However, the spewers of hate and intolerance do not recognize this simple truth.  Instead, they fear change.  However, there can be neither repentance for past misdeeds nor the finding of new wisdom.”

“How many people have been murdered by people who are afraid of change?  Why have the warmongers reacted with fear to simple authors.”

“An idea must be judged by its worth.  Yet the attempt to silence people by acts of murder and sabotage is one of base cowardice.  One must ask if they lack the courage of their convictions in not being willing to counter the writings and arguments of others.”

“Laws were enacted by societies to protect their citizens.  However, there seem to be people who have decided that they will not just regulate behavior, but also regulate thought.   This is a dangerous path, especially those who consider themselves on the side of justice and tolerance.  There is a great danger to our societies should this violence continue.  It must end.”

“I hold the following to be true:  All peoples have an inalienable right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. “

“I realize that many are afraid of the new ideas being presented to them.  I say that if they oppose the idea, present their best arguments.  The truth will win out, in the end.”


“I call for an end to the violence.  I urge the disputing parties to speak with each other.  If they have legitimate concerns, perhaps they can address them, and find a solution.  However, bloodshed should not be the price for presenting the truth or new ideas.”

“If a book has revealed an unpleasant truth or revealed a possible danger, it is best to address the truth and deal with the true danger – but not by eliminating authors.  If there is an unpleasant truth in one’s past, admit it, try to atone, and move on.  I do believe in the possibility of forgiveness.   If a work has revealed a threat to a nation or the world, perhaps it is best to address the threat.  Indeed, one can argue that an author by revealing a threat may be doing the public a service.  Certainly some of the books I have read of late has raised issues that I believe should be addressed.  However, the discussion of those issues should not be terminated by violence.”


“Again, I implore everyone to discuss issues and differences rationally.   There are times where self-defense is necessary.  However, hatred and violence can become all devouring wolves which in the end may devour those who unleashed them.”
“Pursue peace and rational discussion.  Do not give in to fear or hate.  Violence should be the last choice of a rational, compassionate mind.”


“It pains me to say that there are those who are neither rational nor compassionate nor just.  Indeed, it seems that power is their only end and that any means are justified in its pursuit.”

“So, in summary, I reject the acts of violence that have been performed against authors and publishers.  I urge you, Gentle Reader, to reject such actions and those who advocate them.”

(OOC:  Janos, as your character's sponsors are the Elves of Evermeet,  am I correct in presuming that your book is much like Jonathan Swift's " A Reasonable Proposal."  Namely, that you are using satire to reveal a true problem (the Red Wizards) and urge people to action.  I doubt that your character's sponsors would approve of the book otherwise.)


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 22, 2003)

Ardan Turval wishes to discuss the current turmoil with his sponsors, the Lords of Waterdeep, the Church of Eldath, and the Church of Ellistrae.  

He also begins correspondence with the other authors, asking them for their opinions on various issues.  He also buys copies of the latest books.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

*cough* Janos's Character is A RED WIZARD AFAIK, they almost always are *cough* 

Arkanyl responds to the correspendence William initiaties saying that he supports peace and tolerance and the spread of understanding. 

He also makes sure to pick up one of these Gazettes and bits of this encyclopaedia, deciding he like the approach he sends in what he's gathered of the workings of magic.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 22, 2003)

(OOC:  Kalanyr thanks.  Boy, are the elves of Evermeet going to embarassed about having a Red Wizard on the payroll.  Someone in the Royal Court might be spending the next month cleaning up after the Unicorns )

Ardan contacts Arkanyl, thanking him for his support.

Perhaps a work on how magic can be used to improve communications between different lands.  He is willing to help write a book with Arkanyl on the subject, or if Arkanyl prefers, to at least write an introduction to the book.

Ardan picks up the Gazette of Toril, and writes a letter to the editor Krysophrenos.

Dear Editor:

It is with great interest and delight that I purchased the first copy of the Gazette of Toril!

I believe that increased understanding between peoples and nations will help promote peace on Toril.   This world is home to many remarkable individuals and cultures.

May I ask if the Gazette will include articles exp[ressing opinions issues of the day?  If so, I believe that exposing the readership to diverse opinions would be interesting.

Also, will the Gazette present opinion articles by its own staff.  Such features are in need of a name.  Perhaps the word  editorial would be appropriate.   Where does the Gazette stand on the current issues of the day, particularly the violence being perpetrated on authors and their publishers?

I look forward to reading future editions of the Gazette of Toril.

Sincerely,

Ardan Turval,
Waterdeep


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 22, 2003)

*Your mail could not be delevered...*

Hannover Fist does not receive Ardan Turval's letter, as he is currently in the feild doing reasearch on his next Volume of Savage Races. Most likely the Orcs of Damara ate the courier.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 22, 2003)

LOL!!


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 22, 2003)

Savage Races Vol II: Orcs

1: Origin of the Species
1a: The Orcgate Wars
2: Strength in Numbers: Orcish Society
2a: Might makes Right: Orcish Politics
2b: Perish the Weak: Orcs at War
2c: The Eye of Grumish: Orcish Religion
3: Where Orcs Dwell: 
4: You Are What You Eat:Concerning Canabalism among the Orcs
5: Myths and Legends
6: Orcish Language Guide

_From Chapter one of Savage Races Vol II: Orcs by Hannover Fist_
One of the more interesting features of the Orc is the fact that it can (and Will!) Interbreed with almost any living creature, a feature shared with dragons, celestials, and feinds.  This ability, along with the other qualities mentioned above (Origin on another plane, Inborn evil nature, Mythological references, etc...) lead me to beleve that Orcs are in fact a form of Feind, related distantly to the Abyssial Tanar'ri perhaps. Many will scoff at this, pointing out (and rightly so) that they lack many of the qualities of feindish creatures, however...

_From Chapter four: _
It is common for an Orc to dine upon it's fallen enemy.  Many sages have thought that this was a social adaptation brought about by lack of adiqute food.  This couldn't be further from the truth.  Orcs beleve that by consuming a strong foe, you gain his power...


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 22, 2003)

Orinil rested his throbbing head in his hands and groaned. He stared at the empty tankard in front of him, all he now had to show for the last of his coin and barely sufficient to quell the hangover from the night before. "Why?" he groaned, his voice laden with self pity.

He mused at the cruel turn in fate that the last few years have brought. Once a spymaster, gossip, informant, courier and diplomat to nobility and thieves guilds alike, his great empire of information had crumbled around his ears. He could see it all too clearly now, how his chasing after _this_ rumour and _that_ tipoff and _those_ interceptions had led to him ignoring the death of the old way.  Who would think that _writing_ could bring down a master of secrets himself and beat him at his own game. "Damnit, I'd destroy every last press if I could, but even the mages can't manage that........... or could they.........with my help?" A dawning smile spread over his haggard face. "These wizards wouldn't have a clue about chasing  down secrets or protecting them without their magic. With my contacts and knowledge and skills I could provide them with the missing link they need."

"Hah, _writers_", he spat, "they think they can uncover every secret and bring it into the light. Well let's see how well they can hide themselves. They'll soon find out that waggling tongues and sharp ears uncover far more....... like the location of printing presses."

He walked up to the bar whistling a jaunty tune and took off his belt-knife. "Hey barman, gim'me a drink for this, it's time to celebrate".


----------



## Anabstercorian (Mar 22, 2003)

_Of Monstrosities Encountered By Adventurous Persons And Their Strengths And Weaknesses_
by Aluire of Dairden

Poorly written, but heavily illustrated, the 'Monster Manual' as it was described explains the normal weaknesses and strengths of monsters of Faerun - for example, the Mummy or Troll's vulnerability to fire, and proper techniques of vampire disposal, each technique sorcerer tested and sorcerer approved.

Other works by this author include:

_Porn of All Stripes, Vol. I - XXXV_, an odd compiliation of erotic tales concerning all manner of species, ranging from humans to halflings to dragons to trolls, occasionally in rather unusual combinations.  The author claims to have instigated or taken part in all of these situations personally, but this is largely believed to be the puerile attempts at bragging of an adolescently sophomoric writer.  Nonetheless they are popular in some social circles, being heavily illustrated.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 22, 2003)

Janos writes to Ardan Turval, complementing his persuasive writing style.

"We have a common goal, you and I: to bring peace to the world. My upcoming book will deal with this, as I shed light on one of the most powerful magical societies on the face of Faerun: The Red Wizards. I hope this book will separate fact from fiction, and that it will give people some insights as to what they really are."

Janos also asks what Ardan Turval will be writing about in the future.

[Janos is a Lich Necromancer 5 / Red Wizard 10 / Archmage 5. Maybe someone should have done a background check? ]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

Kalanyr has done what the Red Wizards of Thay could never do:  he has united the Red Wizards of Thay.
  Thay would normally have a PL of 7:  now, Thay has a PL of 15.
  The United Tharchions of Thay, in utter outrage, offer to sponsor anyone - ANYONE - who will rebuke the Chosen of Mystra (Kalanyr's Sponsor) for their flippantly insane attitude towards spreading forbidden knowledge far and wide.  Before this spreading ends up causing a magical holocaust because it falls into the wrong hands (heh - talk about the pot calling the kettle black!)

  More importantly, the Shade (PL 14) are offering to sponsor anyone who will rebuke Festy Dog or Kalanyr.
  Festy Dog is spreading historical information about Netheril, and the Shade want someone who can effectively put his own spin on those histories.
  Also, the Shade are infuriated that their special knowledge of Epic Magic (2nd Edition:  10th level spells) has been revealed.  (The Shade will sponsor just about anyone who is disposed to be an enemy of the Chosen of Mystra, or Candlekeep and the Harpers.)

  There is a magical renaissance in progress across most of Faerun.
  Mages that had, say, 4 or 5 spells in their spellbooks at the start of their careers, now have 20 to 30.
  Instead of begging, stealing, adventuring for, or paying astronomical sums for, rare and very rare spells, mages are buying them off the street at bargain prices.
  Archmages are getting their hands on spells that ... well, to put it politely, there are Some Things Man Was Not Meant To Know.  Deep secrets of Necromancy, Outsider Knowledge, Penumbral Knowledge, Time Travel ...
  Monsters are appearing in the Forgotten Realms that have never been seen before.  In some cases, terrified witnesses return babbling insanely about these monsters, but in most cases nobody relates the news ... the wreckage of villages and towns and the splintered bones of the dead give mute testimony to what came among them.
  The number of undead is increasing rapidly.  Necromancers are conjuring armies of undead with the suddenly common necromancy spells.
  There is a rumor that Eternal Youth is available, for the right price.  Mages everywhere are looking for it.

  Everywhere, mage towers are sprouting, the power of mages are growing, and the number of mages are growing.
  Mage schools are obtaining greater political power, kings and lords find themselves confronted by this increasing power, and where mages rule from behind the throne, their power is much greater.
  On Lantan, the gnomes - taking advantage of this explosion of magical knowledge - are attempting to use Greater Permanency (see Kalanyr's article) and magic to create all manner of new devices.
  They are trying to create something akin to a Mythallar, which would allow them to use Greater Permanency at no sacrifice to themselves.  Then they could mass produce, say, + 3 Flintlocks.

  There is an unconfirmed rumor that Larloch is enraged by what is happening, and intends to do something about it.
  Where this rumor came from, nobody knows - nobody has exactly gone and asked Larloch for his opinion!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO ZOURON

  Zouron, a number of nations are offering to sponsor your character.
  The Shade (PL 14), Thay (PL 15), Halruaa (PL 15), Dambrath (PL 14) have all offered their support (you can only pick one of them!) assuming you will slant your books to slander and denounce the Chosen of Mystra, Harpers, and Heralds.
  You are also getting offers from Thesk (PL 4), Rashemen (PL 8) (assuming you will write of the dangers of magic, and how it should be used cautiously), Amn (PL 4), Tethyr (PL 3), Calimshan (PL 10) (If you will write about how the northern barbarians are behaving irresponsibly, and how they should not be allowed to possess any magic at all), Nimbral (PL 5) (If you will write about the proper use of magic and it's dangers), Lantan (PL 4), and Luskan (PL 4) (assuming you will rebuke the Chosen of Mystra for their foolish behavior in unrestricted spreading of forbidden lore.)
  Sembia (PL 7) also offers to be your sponsor.  The merchants of Sembia will publish anything for the right price ...

  TO ALL PEOPLE WITHOUT A SPONSOR

  Kalanyr's threat to the wizards has enraged Halruaa.
  Halruaa (PL 15) will sponsor anyone who will rebuke Kalanyr and his Chosen of Mystra, and any of their allies.
  Halruaa states emphatically that the Chosen of Mystra are supporting a madman who is going to inevitably unleash catastrophy on the Realms.
  One does NOT, says Halruaa, inadvertently spread black necromancy, penumbral lore, planar lore, and the secrets of deep conjuring to just anyone.  With great power comes great responsibility - and just how responsibly are the Chosen of Mystra behaving?

  Dambrath (PL 14), seeing Halruaa's outrage, gleefully offers to sponsor anyone who will stand up to Halruaa and denounce their wizardmongering in the world of publishing.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

Larloch ? Hmm, what an excellent source of magical knowledge, I must get an interview with him or one of his agents see if the rumour is true or if he can tell me any interesting lore. Arkanyl immediately sets about trying to organise such a thing.

Arkanyl is also a little surprised where some of the things people are accusing him of came from, since he didn't do any Outer Realm summoning articles or much icky evil stuff. 

OOC- As I pointed out in one of my earlier posts.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

The Church of Tymora (PL 3), the Church of Beshaba (Maid of Misfortune) (PL 3), and possibly several other Churches, are offering to sponsor anyone who will rebuke Deel and his books on gaming.
  They will offer money, manpower, and protection to anyone who denounces these affronts to Rightful Chance.

  Westgate agrees to be a distribution point for your books, Deel, to all places in the Sea of Fallen Stars and Moonsea.
  Of course, the Night Masks will take their cut of the profits from the proceeds, and become more powerful ...
  Waterdeep agrees to distribute Deel's books.

  Deel, Sembia offers to become a Sponsor (you would have a second Sponsor) of yours, if you will reject Westgate's offer of distribution.  They are much more reasonable about their taxes, say they.


  TO ALL IN THE IR

  Unther (PL 5), under heavy attack from Mulhorand, offers to be a Sponsor to anyone who will oppose Mulhorand publicly as the warmongering threat to Faerun that Unther claims Mulhorand is.
  Thay might go along with this, too.

  TO CREAMSTEAK

  Halruaa (PL 15) is offering to be a co-sponsor (you'd have a second Sponsor) of your books, Creamsteak.
  Why Halruaa is making this offer, is unclear.
  When Dambrath (PL 14) learns of this offer by Halruaa, Dambrath offers to become a co-sponsor of your works, Creamsteak, assuming you will not accept Halruaa's offer.

  Both Amn (PL 4) and Tethyr (PL 3) are offering to be co-sponsors of your works, Creamsteak.  This assumes you choose only one of these nations, and refuse the offer from Halruaa and counteroffer from Dambrath.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

Also, if thats how they are gonna play Arkanyl makes sure the next releases of his books are packed chocabloc with the magical secrets of Thay (such as how to perform circle magic) and Halrua (like how to make flying ships).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO ALL IN THE IR

  Most magical nations in the Realms are offering to sponsor anyone who will rebuke Janos, for Janos has published a book about how to destroy the Weave.
  King Obold and the Orcs of the North (PL 5 and growing), always opposed to the elves (Janos's Sponsor is Evermeet) are offering sponsorship to anyone who will rebuke Janos.

  TO JANOS

  Janos, the Church of Shar (PL 5) is offering to be a co-sponsor of your books.
  Also, the Church of Bane the Tyrant (PL 3) is offering to co-sponsor you.
  And, the Church of Cyric (PL 3) is offering to co-sponsor you.
  You can accept all of their offers simultaneously.

  If you accept these offers, Evermeet will continue to support you ... this will reflect a fundamental shift in Evermeet's attitudes, politics, and alignment.

  Conversely, Khelben and his secret Harpstar organization (PL 3), dedicated to reunited men and elves ala Myth Drannor, is offering to sponsor you.
  The Knights of Myth Drannor (PL 3) are offering to sponsor you.
  The Dalelands (PL 3) are offering to sponsor you.
  Evereska (PL 3) is offering to sponsor you.
  The Harpers at Twilight Hall (PL 3) are offering to support you, IF you will not accept the support of Khelben and his Harpstar organization.
  You can accept all these sponsors simultaneously, and if you do Evermeet will wholeheartedly support this.

  However ...

  You must pull all your publications on how to destroy the Weave and how the Weave works, and concentrate on Shar and the Shadow Weave.  That is the condition of Khelben's support (and the support of the others.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

In amidst his other activities Arkanyl reads a copy of Janos's work and thinks to himself:

"Ah yes, have to remember to work out some spells to repair the Weave for the next publication too. So much to do so little time. "


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO BUGBEAR

  King Obold and the Orcs of the North (PL 5) are offering to sponsor your character, Bugbear.
  Interestingly, Luruar (PL 3) is also offering to sponsor you, but not if you take King Obold's support.

  Incredibly, the Goblins of the North (PL 4) are also offering to sponsor you.  It seems the Avatar of their head honcho deity (Kostithak) appeared personally and commanded them to do so.

  The Dwarves of the North (PL 3) will sponsor you along with Luruar, assuming you accept Luruar and you do not accept either the orcs or the goblins.

  Finally, Luskan (PL 5) is offering to sponsor you.  You could accept their support, the support of King Obold, and the support of the Goblins (thus effectively creating an alliance), but you could not then take the support of the dwarves or Luruar.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO ALL IN THE IR

  Thay (PL 15 now) offers it's sponsorship to ANYONE (it does not matter who) who will tear down, slander, distort, and otherwise make a fool out of Janos.
  In Thay, anyone caught with one of Jano's books is slowly tortured to death (although the higher level wizards eagerly read every one, hoping to exploit some advantage against other Red Wizards, after this is over.)

  Halruaa again offers it's sponsorship to anyone opposed to Janos.
  And when Halruaa does, Dambrath again makes it's counteroffer - it will sponsor that person, if he will not accept help from Halruaa.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 22, 2003)

[Eh, how come I pissed Thay off? I write a book that makes them look good, while not sharing any of their secrets, and they get *mad* at me?]

I make a counter offer to Khelben and the others:

Either I will remove the Weave Destruction spells from my book, or I will add Weave Repair spells.

So, it will stay a *study* on the workings of magic, which *will* include how the Weave works, because I will never throw away half of my study.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO LICHTENHART

  Krysophrenos the Gold Dragon is being approached discreetly by several nations and peoples who realize the winds of change are in the air, and feel something must be done.

  The Faerie of Faerun (PL 10) offer their sponsorship.
  The Metallic Dragons of Faerun (PL 3 because of almost non-existent cohesion) offer sponsorship (these dragons, in demihuman or dragonform, are spread all over the continent) offer their sponsorship.
  The Gem Dragons of Faerun (PL 3 for the same reasons) offer their sponsorship.
  The Church of Torm the True (PL 3) offers it's support.
  The Church of Helm the Watcher (PL 3) offers it's support.
  Luruar (PL 3) offers it's support and sponsorship.
  Cormyr (PL 4) offers it's support.
  Rashemen (PL 7) offers it's support.
  The Denizens of the High Forest (PL 3) offer their support.

  And finally, the secret (and it IS a secret) elven Flying City in Ardeep Forest (PL 7) offers it's support.

  They all have one thing in common:  they want Krysophrenos to be a voice of reason and a voice of caution to the peoples of Faerun.
  They are not opposed to change, but they believe a strong voice of warning and caution is needed:  the dangers of catastrophic change, war, and destruction are imminently possible.

  For example, state the Faerie, look at Netheril:  too much knowledge, too quickly, and it's misuse led to the destruction of the Weave.
  The Crown Wars saw the destruction of entire regions, and the creation of the Drow.
  When a dragon is killed - any dragon, even an evil dragon - that takes a vast amount of energy out of the Weave permanently, weakening the Weave and draining life from the world forever.  Or so state the dragons.
  High Magic would not be drained away like it is, were it not for the Sundering, which the elves in their foolishness used to create Evermeet, and which almost destroyed the world.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 22, 2003)

I'll write up pamflets and flyers spreading word about the end of the world as everyone knows it. A terrible unnamed doom is hanging over everyones head and nothing shall be able to stop it. The turning of the tide is approaching and forces whos very existance and birthright are to rule are reawakened.

The end is near for all unbelievers for soon all heretics shall finds themselves slain, enslaved or eaten. Humans, Elves, Dwarves, Halflings, Gnomes, Orcs, Goblins and many many other races shall soon be extinct or enslaved save those who believe and for them great times and power await.

Doom is comming and it shall find you all.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

Pardons all.
  Working on this as fast as I can!

  Been at it for 1 1/2 hours now straight.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

OOC-I can't believe you are doing this again! Just remember to sleep and to take breaks this time. I'm immensely pleased you are feeling well enough to undertake this though, and I say thank you for the effort.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 22, 2003)

*Character Introduction*

_A dark and quiet room...

The silence is only broken by the scratching noises of a poet's quill...

And the occasional cackling laughter issuing from a lady's mouth..._

This is Mirriam Dhul, from a young age she started to write-about nature, about people, about life.  A twinkling eye, ready to capture anything in its sight and a ready hand to transform its inherent beauty to the paper always accompanied her wherever she went.  As she grew up, she became more philosophical, more engrossed with learning about the world around her.

And now, she's older, in her mid years, and an accomplished writer.  She mostly remained the same through this time-until one recent, bitter night when she heard the whispers of some one, some _thing_ in her ear.  Unable to locate its source, which was constantly growing louder and telling her more malevolent things, she was quickly driven insane...or, perhaps not insane, she instead was filled with a new purpose...

_The scratching sounds grew more swift with each passing minute...a soft smile shown upon her lips: her work would soon be complete._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO WILLIAM

  William, Khelben and his Harpstar organization (PL 3) are offering to sponsor you (assuming someone else doesn't get them first!)
  Also, the Church of Llirra Our Lady of Joy (PL 3), and the Church of Sune Our Lady of Love (PL 3) are offering their support.

  The secret elven nation (the Flying City) in Ardeep Forest is offering it's support.
  The Knights of Myth Drannor are offering their support.
  The Dalelands are offering their support.
  Aglarond is offering it's support.
  Cormyr is offering it's support.
  Luruar is offering it's support.

  The Lord's Alliance (PL 10) is offering it's support.
  Of course, Raven's Bluff (PL 7) is offering it's sponsorship!  

  The Faerie of Faerun (PL 10) are offering their support.
  The Metallic Dragons of Faerun (PL 3) are offering their support.


  TO ALL IN THE IR

  The Church of Bane the Tyrant (PL 3) is offering to sponsor anyone opposed to William.
  The Church of Loviatar (PL 3) is offering to sponsor anyone opposed to William.
  Ditto Dambrath (PL 14)
  Ditto the Daemonfey (a secret organization of half-elven/half-demons) (PL 3)
  And especially the Eldreth Veluuthra (elves dedicated to wiping out all other races) (PL 2)
  The Beholders have taken offense at this idea of 'peace' and 'tolerance'.  To a beholder, there is only one perfect being in the universe - the beholder in question (NOT any other beholders.)  So, the Beholders of the Moonsea (PL 3) and thus their allies Zhentil Keep (PL 5), are offering to sponsor anyone opposed to William.

  Menzoberranzan (PL 5) is offering to sponsor anyone who will oppose William.
  The Church of Lolth (PL 3) is offering to sponsor anyone who will oppose William.

  The Unseelie of Faerun (PL 10) are offering their support to anyone who will oppose William.

  The Church of Tempus (PL 4) vehemently opposes William, and will sponsor anyone who will denounce this peacemaker and diplomat.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

POSTED BY WILLIAM

  Ardan Turval wishes to discuss the current turmoil with his sponsors, the Lords of Waterdeep, the Church of Eldath, and the Church of Ellistrae. 
  He also begins correspondence with the other authors, asking them for their opinions on various issues. He also buys copies of the latest books.

  TO WILLIAM

  Don't worry.  At this point, Waterdeep, the Church of Eilistraee, and the Church of Eldath are in solid agreement.
  Indeed, in the increasingly destabilized world, they think a strong and just peace is the best answer not only morally and ethically, but also strategically - Waterdeep and it's allies must be united against a possible attack from without.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

POSTED BY WILLIAM

  Boy, are the elves of Evermeet going to embarassed about having a Red Wizard on the payroll. Someone in the Royal Court might be spending the next month cleaning up after the Unicorns.

  FROM EDENA_OF_NEITH

  That depends.  If Janos accepts the sponsorship of the evil powers (see my article above), then Evermeet will embrace that evil, and it is likely Thay will have a change of heart, and offer to sponsor Janos (in effect, ally with Evermeet!)
  IF Janos goes with the good aligned powers, then yes, Evermeet is going to be very embarrassed.
  And Thay may just declare war on Evermeet, too.

  - - -

  The goodwill between Waterdeep and the Chosen of Mystra is not going overlooked.

  Halruaa, Thay, and the Shade are now sending emissaries to each other to discuss this growing threat.  It is possible one author could pick up the sponsorship of all three nations, if he or she would speak out against William and Kalanyr.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 22, 2003)

> That depends. If Janos accepts the sponsorship of the evil powers (see my article above), then Evermeet will embrace that evil, and it is likely Thay will have a change of heart, and offer to sponsor Janos (in effect, ally with Evermeet!)




Is that like, IC knowledge?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

POSTED BY BUGBEAR

  Most likely the Orcs of Damara ate the courier.

  TO BUGBEAR

  Heh.  I get the hint.
  And yes, it works.  It would appear the Avatar of Grummsh himself appeared and commanded the orcs to hear the Courier out.

  The Orcs of the Moonsea (PL 5) are offering their sponsorship to you, Bugbear.
  Not to be outdone, the Goblins of the Moonsea (PL 3) are also offering their help.

  Mulmaster (PL 5), a long-time foe of Zhentil Keep, has been working to ally with the orcs and goblins (to send them in as cannon fodder against Zhentil Keep and Hillsfar, of course.)
  Mulmaster, offers to sponsor you.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 22, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *He also makes sure to pick up one of these Gazettes and bits of this encyclopaedia, deciding he like the approach he sends in what he's gathered of the workings of magic.*




Krisophrenos sends a grateful letter to Arkanyl, thanking him for his help, and offering him to become a Correspondent for the Gazette. He thanks him for his researches brought light upon some most obscure matters, and parts of it will be worked into the Encyclopaedia. He is also worried about the threats Arkanyl received, and the escalation of violence throughout the world.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

Arkanyl excepts Krisophrenos's offer to become a correspondent, in a return letter, mentioning that the fullscale destabilisation was never his intention and that he doesn't know how some of those things like Pseudonaturals got added to his books.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 22, 2003)

_Technology should not halt here. It should continue, for books are the only beginning. Yes, I will use this invention to promote other technological highlights. Metal and wood, being built into great machines! Yes, yes! That's it! _

I'm writing a book about the possibilities of technology and what people can do with machines. Titled:

*"The guide to the easier life."*


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO INEZ HULL

  You sorta have your pick of sponsors, at this point (see all my posts above.)

  You have been contacted in utter secret by a most unusual possible sponsor:  the Sharn (PL 25.)
  The Sharn want you to deliver to them all possible knowledge of what is going on on the surface of Faerun, and in return they will sponsor you in whatever books you write - in addition to any surface sponsors you have.

  Also, the Illithid of the Underdark (PL 10) are making the same offer.  (You can take their offer simultaneously with that of the Sharn.)

  Skullport (PL 3) is offering to sponsor you.  The Skulls are curious about what new chaos is going on up there.

  And finally, you have been very discreetly approached by the Phaerimm (PL 30).  They also want all possible information about the doings on the surface.  
  If you accept the support of the Phaerimm, you cannot accept the support of the Sharn, and vice versa.

  The Zhentarim (PL 7) offer their sponsorship.
  The Harpers at Twilight Hall (PL 3) offer their sponsorship.
  The Arcane Brotherhood of Luskan (PL 4) offers it's sponsorship.
  Nimbral Isle (PL 5) offers it's sponsorship.

  The Night Masks (PL 3) offer their sponsorship.
  The Church of Mask (PL 3) offers it's sponsorship.
  The Daemonfey (PL 3), Malaugrym (PL 8), Knights of the Shield (PL 5), Amn (PL 4), Tethyr (PL 3), Calimshan (PL 10), and the Twisted Rune (PL 3) may all be sponsors.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO ANABSTERCORIAN

  Again, you could have a lot of sponsors.  Look at my posts above. 
  Remember (this applies to EVERYONE) that you cannot take a sponsor who is sponsoring someone else already!
  Once taken, a sponsor is taken!

  Many nations are interested in your works on the 'monsters' of Faerun.
  More nations than I could list here offer to sponsor you - assuming someone else doesn't get their sponsorship first.

  TO ALL IN THE IR

  The beholders of the Lake of Steam (PL 8) and the Beholders of the Moonsea (PL 3) DO NOT APPRECIATE being described - especially described poorly! - to the world.
  They will sponsor anyone who denounces Anabstercorian.

  Likewise, the Aboleth of the Underdark (PL 6), hearing of this take offense, and they send their slaves up to sponsor anyone who will denounce this threat from Anabstercorian's books.
  Ditto the Chromatic Dragons of Faerun (PL 2 because of non-existent cohesion.)
  Ditto the Unseelie of Faerun (PL 10.)
  Ditto the Sharn, WHO DO NOT WANT ANYTHING PUBLISHED ABOUT THEM PERIOD.  (PL 25)


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

Venus said:
			
		

> *Technology should not halt here. It should continue, for books are the only beginning. Yes, I will use this invention to promote other technological highlights. Metal and wood, being built into great machines! Yes, yes! That's it!
> 
> I'm writing a book about the possibilities of technology and what people can do with machines. Titled:
> 
> "The guide to the easier life." *




Upon hearing of this Arkanyl releases a book decrying technology as a false savour, favouring magic as a better source of ease and its pro, the whole lack of massive pollution, the cutting down of forests and such which is sure to come from such inventions. If people must go forward with it Arkanyl includes spells in an appendix for reducing or eliminating technology drawbacks such as smog, and environmentally unfriendly wastes to try and minimise any damage done.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 22, 2003)

> King Obold and the Orcs of the North (PL 5) are offering to sponsor your character, Bugbear.
> Interestingly, Luruar (PL 3) is also offering to sponsor you, but not if you take King Obold's support.
> 
> Incredibly, the Goblins of the North (PL 4) are also offering to sponsor you. It seems the Avatar of their head honcho deity (Kostithak) appeared personally and commanded them to do so.
> ...




Hmmm.  I will try and negotiate a deal with Luskan and Luruar.  Hannover fist wants little to do with the orcs (The weeks he spent living among them has proved, to his mind at least, that paladins SHOULD go out and kill as many orc babies as possible. Foul, nasty things...)  

Interesting that Both the dwarves and the goblins wish to sponsor me. Could it be that they admit the connection between themselves?  What is each race's response to the claims brought up in Savage Races Vol I?  This will be instumental in deciding whose sponsership I accept.



> Heh. I get the hint.
> And yes, it works. It would appear the Avatar of Grummsh himself appeared and commanded the orcs to hear the Courier out.
> 
> The Orcs of the Moonsea (PL 5) are offering their sponsorship to you, Bugbear.
> ...




What hint Edena?  That orcs will eat anything?  It could have been worse, the courier could have come accross a randy orc rather than a hungry orc...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

KALANYR POSTED:

  Larloch ? Hmm, what an excellent source of magical knowledge, I must get an interview with him or one of his agents see if the rumour is true or if he can tell me any interesting lore.
  Arkanyl immediately sets about trying to organise such a thing.

  THE ANSWER:

  Your messengers to Larloch do not return, Kalanyr.
  However, you get your response.
  Larloch PERSONALLY shows up, appearing in front of your character.
  Larloch states:

  You foolishly unleash knowledge upon your world, when your world is not ready for it.
  In your insolence, you Chosen dare to walk where the Wise never venture.  When the Penumbral Monsters take you and your cities, this will be on your own head.
  I tolerate you Chosen of Mystra, for reasons of my own, but that does not mean you are allowed to bother me.  If I wanted to be interviewed, I would send someone to you, understood?
  The Secrets of Larloch, are secrets and shall remain secrets.  Publish information about me and mine at your peril.

  And with that, Larloch disappears, returning to his Necropolis.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

Arkanyl stands in shock at the presence of the mighty lich. Huh? When did I become a chosen?! My sponsors are chosen but as far as I know non chose me. And where are people getting this stuff that I didn't publish! It keeps appearing in my books out of nowhere, damn it I'm gonna find who's doing this and feed them to something unpleasant.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

KALANYR POSTED:

  Also, if thats how they are gonna play Arkanyl makes sure the next releases of his books are packed chocabloc with the magical secrets of Thay (such as how to perform circle magic) and Halruaa (like how to make flying ships).

  STATEMENT:

  Halruaa and Thay ally.  Whoever gets the sponsorship of one, gets the sponsorship of both.
  They will sponsor anyone opposed to Kalanyr and those apparently sympathetic to his works (that is, William.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

What Arkanyl actually replies to Larloch is simple 

"I didn't publish that! I have the first draft copies of my books right here ! Take a look! I'm trying to spread magical knowledge not wipe out existence!"


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

POSTED BY JANOS

  [Eh, how come I pissed Thay off? I write a book that makes them look good, while not sharing any of their secrets, and they get *mad* at me?]

  FROM EDENA_OF_NEITH

  The Red Wizards of Thay are extremely paranoid.  That's why!  

  POSTED BY JANOS

  I make a counter offer to Khelben and the others:
  Either I will remove the Weave Destruction spells from my book, or I will add Weave Repair spells.
  So, it will stay a *study* on the workings of magic, which *will* include how the Weave works, because I will never throw away half of my study.

  ANSWER:

  Khelben will agree to become your sponsor if you remove the Weave Destruction spells, and certain informations pertaining to the fundamental makeup of the Weave.  (In other words, you must censor your works.)
  The evil powers offering to sponsor you, Janos, require nothing such - they do not presume to censor your books, and they state you can write what you please, if you will take their help!!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 22, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Ardan picks up the Gazette of Toril, and writes a letter to the editor Krysophrenos.
> 
> Dear Editor:
> 
> ...




Noble Ardan,
I began my work on the Encyclopaedia in the effort to help this world that I love, to help those people staring at the new horizons of possibilities offered by the new means of communication to discern the truth. The Gazette came consequently, with our need to remained informed. But who, in this fast changing world, hasn't the need to be informed? How could they form their own ideas, if they can't know the facts? How many wars and suffering were caused by ignorance and misinformation?
If my work could serve to help people, no matter their races and nations, to understand each other, and prevent the rising of violence, wars and sufferings, then I will be glad to consecrate my life to that.
I greatly appreciated your appeals to peace and tolerance, and I assure you the Gazette and its staff support them without reserves.
About editorials, I already thought about how they should work. I do not want, as it is not my role, to tell my readers how they should think. I will offer them the facts and the truth. I trust the people of Toril to make the right decisions then.

Yours sincerely,
Krysophrenos


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

*u*



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Arkanyl will take the Chosen up on their offer. (Gamble actually paid off how interesting )
> 
> And in other news:
> 
> ...




Quoting my post on page 1, as proof to Larloch ! Consider this my first draft notes.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 22, 2003)

*Hear ye hear ye!*

Can you feel it... can you feel the heralds all around you riding winds of change? The heralds and the silent thruth they preach, a truth which shall not be denied.

Their birthright great but dormant but soon it shall awaken and they shall reign supreme. Now it's time for their believers to step forward and speak. Soon they shall come and no one or no thing shall hide from the changes they'll wreak across the lands, the seas and the skies.

Long you all have lived in denial for you were ignorant but you shall all see the light and purpose to life or perish. Can you hear it... for they are comming... Doom has set out and it shall find you all. 

The winds of changes soon shall grow into a hurricane and none but the true believers shall remain free. Believe or be shackeled or slain.

The ascencion shall soon come to be and woo those who defy fate.

They are comming...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO FORSAKEN ONE

  Heh.  End of the world, eh?  All heretics will be slain, enslaved, or eaten?  Races extinct?  Doom is coming?

  You get discreetly approached by the Cult of Moander the Darkbringer (PL 3), and by the Cult of Ghaunadaur the Elder Elemental Evil (PL 3), who want to sponsor you.
  The phaerimm (PL 30), for their own reasons, offer to sponsor you.
  The Neogi of Realmspace (PL 5) discreetly approach you, and offer support.
  The Scro of Realmspace (PL 8) offer to sponsor you.
  The Illithid of the Underdark (PL 7) offer to sponsor you.

  Also, King Obold and the Orcs of the North (PL 5 now), the Orcs of the Moonsea (PL 5), the Goblins of the North (PL 3), and the Goblins of the Moonsea (PL 3) offer their sponsorship.

  Dambrath (PL 14) offers it's sponsorship.

  The Daemonfey (PL 3), Eldreth Veluuthra (PL 2), House Karanok (PL 3), and People of the Black Blood (PL 3) offer their sponsorship.
  Even the Malaugrym (PL 8) seem interested.             

  KALANYR POSTED

  OOC-I can't believe you are doing this again! Just remember to sleep and to take breaks this time. I'm immensely pleased you are feeling well enough to undertake this though, and I say thank you for the effort.

  FROM EDENA_OF_NEITH

  Thank you.  
  I hope this works out.  Heh.  Even I cannot believe I'm doing this ...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO SOLLIR FURRYFOOT (Author Mirriam Dhul)

  Again, as I have said to others, you have many possible sponsors to pick from.
  It would not be wise, at this point, to write anything significant without a Sponsor.  There are too many hysterical wizards, priests, and assorted authority figures running around wringing their hands at all these BOOKS being published beyond their control, censorship, or even their knowledge.
  A lot of publishers are disappearing, never to be heard from again.  Others they are making gruesome examples out of.  The Forgotten Realms are now badly destablized.

  The written word is powerful, and the coming of that word is like an earthquake, and is shaking Faerun to the core.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 22, 2003)

Then I accept the offers from the Churches of Shar and Bane. Cyric is rejected.

Janos also writes a letter to Arkanyl:

_Dear Arkanyl,

I, like you, want to see free flow of information. Magical secrets aren't there to be kept secret, they are there to be spread amongst the people, so that all may benifit from them.

However, while I am trying to spread information on the fundamental working of the Weave, I am opposed by Khelben Arunson. He is actively trying to censor my work.

Can we, as fellow writers, forge an alliance to, together, write a book about the free flow of information and the benifits of it?

Sincerely,

Janos Audron_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

JANOS POSTED:

  Is that like, IC knowledge?

  TO JANOS

  No it is not, Janos.  Until after the fact, when everyone will find out - one way or another.
  So, pick and choose!
  Will it be the evil sponsors, or the good sponsors?  Which will you embrace?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

LICHTENHART POSTED:

  Krisophrenos sends a grateful letter to Arkanyl, thanking him for his help, and offering him to become a Correspondent for the Gazette. He thanks him for his researches brought light upon some most obscure matters, and parts of it will be worked into the Encyclopaedia. He is also worried about the threats Arkanyl received, and the escalation of violence throughout the world.

  TO LICHTENHART:

  Lichtenhart, you do not have a Sponsor yet.  Better get one soon!  (Kalanyr cannot sponsor you.  It must be a Faerunian power of some sort.)

  Your character receives messages from the Shade, Thay, and Halruaa, stating that if he cooperates with Arkanyl, he will be taken and killed - slowly and painfully.
  On the other hand, if he will write against this insane Arkanyl, who is spreading knowledge and lore indiscriminately and irresponsibly, he will have the combined support of all THREE nations.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

Dear Janos, 

                 While your first books was interesting and rather educational, I found your second book to be rather biased and counter to the flow of free information. If you intend to write more open and honest books, I will consider your offer carefully, however I do agree with Khelben that publishing Mehtods to Destroy the Weave was a bad idea, let me make that clear to you here and now. 

 Signed
  Arkanyl


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

KALANYR

  Arkanyl excepts Krisophrenos's offer to become a correspondent, in a return letter, mentioning that the fullscale destabilisation was never his intention and that he doesn't know how some of those things like Pseudonaturals got added to his books.

  TO KALANYR

  There is a sudden assault on Silverymoon, from the Shade, Thay, and from Halruaa.
  Several of the major magical colleges in Silverymoon are totally destroyed, and all in them are killed.
  Then, the attackers withdraw, magically disappearing.  The Palace of the High Mages is left undisturbed.

  They hope the message was clear.  Just in case it wasn't, the message gets sent verbally:

  Cease and desist all publishing.
  Remove all your books from the stores.
  Or face your destruction.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

Ruthless selfish bastards, destroying hundreds of innocent lives for no reason, I can't allow this to continue!

Arkanyl will have a pamphlet published that encourages all those that his tomes have helped to ally and do something about this greedy magical megalomaniacal alliance.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 22, 2003)

_Dear Arkanyl,

My first book was exactly that, educational. And my second book was indeed biased. It is based on my experiences in Thay, and on my first hand experience of becoming a Red Wizard. I have seen the order of things, how strict law make for an efficient environment. It is what I believe in.

You are, of course, free to disagree, since I just voice an opinion. However, it is my opinion that a lawful magocracy is one of the best forms of government.

In my defense I want to say that publishing spells that destroy the Weave are there. They are dangerous. If I hadn't published them, some Wizard would've discovered them and used them, maybe not knowing what he was doing. I have gathered all information, ordered it and published it, so that people may make a well thought out choise when dealing with Magic and the Weave. Ignorance and Magic are a deadly combination.

My next book will be detailing Mythals, in all their forms and variations. This book will, just like my first book, be a thorough study of the subject and I will not leave any information, essential or not, unprinted.

Sincerely,

Janos Audron_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO VENUS

  Hey there, Venus!  Welcome to the 4th IR (!!  )

  I say to you, as I said to the others:  your character is a publisher.  He or she can write whatever he or she wants, and it will be distributed Faerun-wide.
  But I'd get a Sponsor, if I were you.  They are starting to go ballistic, some of the authorities in Faerun.  They do not like all this forbidden knowledge being published for all eyes to read.

  Based on your article supporting technology:

  The Church of Gond the Wonderbringer (PL 3) offers to sponsor you.
  Lantan (PL 3) offers to sponsor you.
  Nimbral (PL 5) offers to sponsor you.
  Amn (PL 4), Tethyr (PL 3), the Knights of the Shield (PL 3), and Calimshan (PL 10), Baldur's Gate (PL 4), Chessenta (PL 3 due to little cohesion amongst it's peoples), the Vilhon Reach (PL 3 due to little cohesion amongst it's people), Sembia (PL 7), Cormyr (PL 4), the Dalelands (PL 3), the Great Dale (PL 2 due to dissention amongst it's peoples), and Thesk (PL 4) are all making offers of sponsorship.  
  The Dwarves of the Great Rift (PL 7) offer their support.
  Luruar (PL 3) offers it's support.

  The Gnomes of Faerun (PL 5, spread across the continent) are offering their support.
  Luiren (PL 5) is offering it's support.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

KALANYR POSTED

  Upon hearing of this Arkanyl releases a book decrying technology as a false savour, favouring magic as a better source of ease and its pro, the whole lack of massive pollution, the cutting down of forests and such which is sure to come from such inventions. If people must go forward with it Arkanyl includes spells in an appendix for reducing or eliminating technology drawbacks such as smog, and environmentally unfriendly wastes to try and minimise any damage done.

  ANSWER:

  Noted.  Some nations who are pro-technology start leaning towards the Halruaan-Thavian-Shade Alliance, or even towards Mulhorand.
  They don't want the Chosen of Mystra or the Seven Sisters telling THEM what to do!


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 22, 2003)

*The Productive Economy
a guide to Practical Economic Theory

by Alarah Gomenei
* 

Foreword

"Production and distribution of products is the true foundation of Civilization. No society can exist without a system of economy, indeed it could rightly be argued that a society in at its core is an ecomonic network. The degree of civilization in a society can be directly measured by its economical sofistication. The arts, the armies, the level of education, the institutions of wizardry and clericy, all depend on a sound and dynamic economy. Thus, politics is also an art and subset of economy and must abide by the same fundamental rules.  A society that fails to recognize this and act accordingly has failed to recognize its own soul and will go towards its destruction. Indeed, such societies should fall, for their existance is unnatural by the most basic laws of nature."

The book continues to discuss the various models of macro-economy and the means they can be directed to maximum efficiency and benefit for society at large and/or its ruling classes. It then elaborates on the different advantages and disadvantages of the different (often theorized) economical systems.

"The Feudalistic Economy"
"Imperialistic Mercantilism"
"Laizess Faire Market Economy"
"Communal Theories of Economy"
"The Moderate Socialist Economy"
"Socially Responsible Capitalism"
__________


*The Merchant
A guide to Maximizing Profits in the Local and Global Markets

by Alarah Gomenei
* 

Foreword

"The first lesson any successful merchant learns is that she must create and secure access to a product or service to provide to her customers. The lines of supply must be kept open and she must assure herself that the margin of profits will be sufficient to finance her initial investment. The financial institutions needed to buffer this need are sadly insufficient today in many parts of Faerun, but that complication can be overcome. I will explain how (Ch 1 and 2). 

The merchant must provide her customers with a service or product they want, and if they do not want it she must make them want it. There are many ways of manipulating the consumers and this book will explain them all to you. (Ch 3) Naturally, a product that people actually need is preferable to a product that is useless to them since it will be far easier to sell, however, the people often need to have the usefulness of the product explained to them. Once their need is created the product will soon become a natural part of their lives and perhaps even essential to them.

Introducing new products into the marketplace can be a difficult undertaking, but often extremely rewarding. Invention is one of the most important aspects of economical growth, as I explained in my book The Productive Economy. I cannot emphasize enough the advantage you will get if securing an important invention and manage to raise enough capital to finance its production and distribution (see Ch 4 and 5)

The most important product in any advanced economy is capital. It may seem obvious but is often overlooked that financing other peoples businesses, for a fee, can be just as rewarding (if not more so) than actually conducting their business itself. The models for investment banking and other means of the financial markets will be elaborated on in this book (Ch 5 and 6)

Business ventures can often be risky and in a world filled with monstrous beasts and organizations the risks can often be extreme. Caravans can be raided by gnolls of wyverns, ships can be sunk by kraken or merfolk and gates and circles of teleportation can be disjuncitioned or misdirected. Manifacturies can be sabotaged by radicals or infested by vermin, there is hardly an end to the irritations the merchant-class must deal with. But there are ways to reduce the risk to managable levels, for a price. Chapter 7 will explain the advantages of Insurances and the profits that can be made by those who provide them. 

The rich and powerful merchant can sometimes be a great influence on the rulers of the nations he is active in. But most merchants are, by themselves not powerful enough to make much of a difference in the way a country is run. Attempting to manipulate or control the rulers of a nation always carries certain risks, and it must be done with caution and moderation. The ideal, of course, is that businessmen and governments compromise and cooperate with each others. The concessions made in reasonable compromise are seldom as expensive to either part as a bloody and disruptive power-struggle would be. Ideally, the goals of the merchants and the ruler should be compatible, regrettably that is not always so, and the merchants will often need to be able to present a powerful front against the ruler to encourage reasonable compromise. It must never be forgotten that if the merchants undermine the authority of a ruler too far thay must be prepared to take responsibility for the situation and prevent anarchy. A State of some kind is absolutely essential to guarantee a reasonable level of law and order. Chapter 8 will discuss the means of negotiation between governments and businesmen. 

Planar trade and exploitation carries its own unique risks and possibilities. The effects of divine influence can often unbalance the structure and stability of trade, the ability to predict and guide the actions of deities can give a merchant great advantages. Magic presents nearly endless posibilities for business- application. All this, and more, will be elaborated on in this book."


ooc:

I do not publish these secrets of business, I present my treatises secretly to rulers and businessmen likely to appreciate them and reward me, Alarah Gomenei (WoT Noble: 10, Bard: 40, bardic prestige class #1: 10, bardic prestige class #2: 5, Sorcerer: 13 Archmage: 5, Incantatrix 10) (I'll reduce the levels if this is unappropriate, though by the standards of the 3rd IR it's rather weak ) of Sembia and Zakhara.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 22, 2003)

The time for the reckoning is at hand and they shall not be stopped for no steel nor magic can oppose them. The chaos that has erupted shall only fuel the ressurection of their power, their awakening.

Their rights shall not be neglected as for their power was inborn and supreme to all that is. All beware for they are comming and fate is all that may save you. 

The greatest terror ever to walk Faerun has awakened and soon he shall lead his kin to absolute victory. 

All hail Doom.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 22, 2003)

Recently, the beautiful city of Silverymoon, the Gem of the North was assulted by the Netheresse, Thay, and Halurra. This act of terror caused thhe deaths of countless innocents.

I call for all LAWFUL and RIGHT-MINDED peoples to gather together and denounce this action.  I may not agree with everything that Arkanyl has written, but acts of violence will not solve anything.

I propose that my readers refuse to due buisness with thayan and Haluraan merchants and that no hospitality be given to them or the Netheresse. Let them know that YOU DO NOT APPROVE of there actions.

Hannover Fist, Loremaster


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO BUGBEAR

  Luskan and Luruar are enemies.
  You cannot take them both as sponsors:  it must be one or the other.

  The orcs consider your works incomplete, Bugbear.  They want to embellish them with the 'truth', as the orcs see the truth.
  The orcs want the world to know that the Descendents of the Worms of the Earth are still around, and powerful, that their history is resplendent with glory and conquest, and that theirs is a mighty civilization.

  The dwarves, want to banish historical myths concerning them and stop the stereotypes that are running amok concerning dwarves.
  Some dwarves see your books as a way to create a bridge to the other races, making peace with the elves, greater unity with the gnomes, and greater trade and commerce with humanity.
  Also, the dwarves want their histories - great and also rather tragic - to be showcased.  The great and the foolish, the best and the worst ... hopefully, with a slant towards the better things they have done.
  Dwarves are just ... well, interested in books, in writing, in knowledge!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

KALANYR POSTED:

  Arkanyl stands in shock at the presence of the mighty lich. Huh? When did I become a chosen?! My sponsors are chosen but as far as I know non chose me. And where are people getting this stuff that I didn't publish! It keeps appearing in my books out of nowhere, damn it I'm gonna find who's doing this and feed them to something unpleasant.

  THE ANSWER:

  Heh.  Your character is not a Chosen, but he is backed by the Chosen.  To his enemies, that makes him as good as a Chosen (and he will suffer their fate, if his enemies have their way.)

  KALANYR POSTED

  What Arkanyl actually replies to Larloch is simple 

  "I didn't publish that! I have the first draft copies of my books right here ! Take a look! I'm trying to spread magical knowledge not wipe out existence!"

  THE ANSWER

  There is no answer.  Larloch is already gone.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

OOC - Is someone tampering with Arkanyl's books or are you taking creative license? Cause I made it fairly clear that dark and evil stuffs was not included in Arkanyl's books.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 22, 2003)

*whistle*


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO LICHTENHART

  You better get a Sponsor soon!!!

  Already, the first assassination attempts have been made upon your character.  Kalanyr cannot protect her.  You need protection!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

KALANYR POSTED:

OOC - Is someone tampering with Arkanyl's books or are you taking creative license? Cause I made it fairly clear that dark and evil stuffs was not included in Arkanyl's books.

  THE ANSWER:

  Not only are they tampering with your books, but they are doing something much worse:  they are publicly slandering them and your character.
  Rumormongering is horrifically distorting your intentions ... by the time the common people of Thay hear of your works, you have been made out to be a demonic monster bent on world domination.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

After a great deal of thought Arkanyl personally prints out and painstakingly checks for tampering several copies of each of his books and personally delivers them to the most influential mages of the Realms to show the proof of his intent.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO FORSAKEN ONE

  Your books are not selling well, Forsaken One.
  It would appear books about impending Doom just aren't the fad.
  And without a Sponsor, you do not have the money, means, and manpower to have your books distributed far and wide.

  You need a Sponsor.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 22, 2003)

> you have been made out to be a demonic monster bent on world domination.



They aren't even that far off


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 22, 2003)

Hehehe.... 

Two new books appear within the next few days in shops across Faerun:

Temple of Ornamental Evil - What happens when Lawn Gnomes take over your dungeon 

The Symbul and the seven Kobolds


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO JANOS AUDRON

  Done!

  The Church of Shar (PL 5) becomes one of your Sponsors.
  The Church of Bane (PL 3) becomes one of your Sponsors.
  Evermeet remains your Sponsor.  It would appear Queen Amlaruil of Evermeet is having a change of alignment!!

  Thay offers to become a sponsor of yours, Janos.
  And Thay states that if you have them, you probably have the Shade and Halruaa as well.

  What say you?  Will you take the Thayvian offer?
  Obviously, if you do Kalanyr becomes your enemy ...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 22, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *TO LICHTENHART
> 
> Krysophrenos the Gold Dragon is being approached discreetly by several nations and peoples who realize the winds of change are in the air, and feel something must be done.
> 
> ...




Krysophrenos invites everyone of his potential sponsors to his lair, where the Tomes of the Encyclopaedia are being carefully and lovingly edited, to explain them his project.

"I called you here because I wanted to be absolutely sincere to you." says the dragon in his natural form, at the center of a vaste hall. The Encyclopaedia and the Gazette are labors of love and devotion by me and a team of wonderous collaborators.
The Encyclopaedia is meant to offer knowledge and a significative way to improve their life to the people that were formerly prevented from accessing it. It deals about facts, pure and unbiased, but also respect for everyone touched by those facts.
I did not think about the Gazette at first, but it soon became clear that the Encyclopaedia and the Gazette serve the same purpose.
The gazette wants to be a mean to deliver this knowledge in a faster way, to introduce its reader to a bigger world than that they could normally see, and in a way to show them their not alone facing their difficulties, and to carry their request for help farther, when they may be heard.
Both aren't and will never be a mean to spread lies, or to gain power over people thank to their trust.
The easy access to knowledge has destabilized the world we're lived in so far. I do not see where it will bring us, but I do wish to protect the population from its eccesses and its inconsiderate abuse. But I cannot do it alone.
Someone already came here, into this very all and attented to my life, because I wish to speak the truth. I need your support, but only if you understand and support my vision of the Encyclopaedia and the Gazette. Now that you know, Do you still wish to sponsor me?"


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 22, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *TO BUGBEAR
> 
> Luskan and Luruar are enemies.
> You cannot take them both as sponsors:  it must be one or the other.
> ...




Very well, then I will accept the sponsership of Luskan and the Dwarves of the North.  Furthermore I will begin a more through investigation into the anceint connection between the Dwarves and the Goblins.  Since the Dwarves seem open to the idea that the two races may be related (or at least haven't openly refuted the claim)perhaps the discovering the truth of this will at long last make possible peace negotiations between the two races.

(BTW Edena, time to ask the question which allways gets asked: Does this FR use the great wheel cosmology or the one presented in the FRCS? )


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 22, 2003)

Savage Races Vol III: Kobolds
_By Hannover Fist, loremaster_

1: Dragon Blooded? An exploration into the supposed connection between Kobolds and Dragons.
2: Survival and Treachery: The nature of Kobold socitey and it's interations with other races.
3: A kobold Warren Explored (With Maps!) A detailed guide to a Kobold Lair
4: Are Baby Kobolds Evil? 
5: Kobold Mythology
6: A Guide to the Kobold Language

From chapter one of Savage Races Vol III: Kobolds, by Hannover Fist
Perhaps it because they are the weakest of the the Humaniods or because they are reptilian by nature.  However there is little evedence that Kobolds and Dragons are in any way related.  Perhaps they feel that their own insignifigance would be thwarted by loudly proclaming dragon ancestry.  The Dragons of course do little to dampen this beleif, instead using it to their own purposes. Cheap and loyal labor is hard to find, after all...

From chapter three:
The Kobold warren was infested with traps.  Pit traps, spring traps, gas traps, magicial and mechanical traps of all kinds.  There were even traped traps, such as the obvious crossbow and trip wire trap located near the southeast passage.  Easily noticed. When the intreped explorer goes to disable the mechanism, he sets off the three hidden crossbows (with poisoned bolts) which were...


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 22, 2003)

Yes, I accept Thay's offer.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO SERPENTEYE

  Hey there, my old friend!  Welcome to the 4th IR (I swear, it is actually working.  It's a miracle!)

  SERPENTEYE (Author Alarah Gomenei Noble 10, Bard 40, bardic prestige class #1 10, bardic prestige class #2 5, Sorcerer 13 Archmage 5, Incantatrix 10) POSTED: 

  The Productive Economy
  a guide to Practical Economic Theory
  (etc.)

  You have offers of sponsorship from:

  Calimshan, Amn, Tethyr, Lantan, the Vilhon Reach, Chessenta, Unther, the Thayvian-Halruaan Alliance, Thesk, Murghom, Dambrath, Luirien, Ulgarth, Sembia, the Dwarves of the North, the Dwarves of the Great Rift, the Dwarves of the Old South, the Gnomes of Faerun, Hillsfar, Zhentil Keep, Luskan, Westgate, Baldur's Gate, Skullport, the Dalelands, Impiltur, the Great Dale, Damara, Vaasa, Luruar, the Silver Marches, and even the Free Peoples of the Moonshaes.  The Ffolk of the Moonshaes would also sponsor you.
  (Var the Golden would sponsor you, but they are already taken.  Ditto Waterdeep.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO JANOS AND TO ALL IN THE IR:

  Very well.

  Thay is now a sponsor of Janos.  They are effectively allied with Evermeet, the Church of Shar, and the Church of Bane.

  Halruaa refuses to go along with this, and breaks off it's alliance with Thay.

  However, the Shade now offer to sponsor you as well, Janos.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO FORSAKEN ONE

  The Cults of Moander and Ghaunadaur want to know NOW whether or not you will take their sponsorship.
  The others maintain their offers to you as well.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO BUGBEAR

  Noted.  Luskan and the Dwarves of the North are now your sponsors, Bugbear.

  King Obold is incensed, and offers to sponsor anyone who will denounce Bugbear, who he sees as a traitor (believe it or not!)

  Bugbear, the Dwarves of the Old South, and the Dwarves of the Great Rift, are also offering their sponsorship.
  Do you accept?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

Yours Truly, who has been at this for over 3 hours without a break, and is tired, heads offline for now.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 22, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *TO BUGBEAR
> 
> Noted.  Luskan and the Dwarves of the North are now your sponsors, Bugbear.
> 
> ...




Why would Obould see Hannover Fist as a traitor? He's not an orc (perish the thought!)  Although he did disguise him self as one while living among them. Perhaps that is where he got his misinformation.

Hannover Fist accepts the sponsorship of the Gold Dwarves of the south and of the Great Rift.

Hannover Fist: HUMAN 15th level Diviner/ 10th Level Loremaster.
Alignment Lawful Neutral
Specializing in Planar Studies, Anthropology, Lingustics, and  Theology.
Hobbies include cooking and writing bad poetry


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 22, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  TO CREAMSTEAK
> 
> Halruaa (PL 15) is offering to be a co-sponsor (you'd have a second Sponsor) of your books, Creamsteak.
> Why Halruaa is making this offer, is unclear.
> ...



*

I tell Halruaa and Thay that they can hire me out and purchase my tomes as a military leader, all I require is their sponsorship with my publication.

I will accept Dambrath as a co-sponsor, and Amn. I also tell Tethyr that it would be in their best interests to become an ally of Amn during the coming times.*


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 22, 2003)

[Thay is MINE CreamSteak, MINE, first come first serve or something ]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 22, 2003)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> *Recently, the beautiful city of Silverymoon, the Gem of the North was assulted by the Netheresse, Thay, and Halurra. This act of terror caused thhe deaths of countless innocents.
> 
> I call for all LAWFUL and RIGHT-MINDED peoples to gather together and denounce this action.  I may not agree with everything that Arkanyl has written, but acts of violence will not solve anything.
> 
> ...




A simple letter is sent to Hannover Fist,

Dear Hannover,

Here is a free copy of the Encyclopedia of making war on Toril. This is a signed copy. Would you please speak to me in private concerning an alliance of sorts? I could always use other venues to sell my publication from, and you seem quite suitable.

Gustaf


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 22, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *[Thay is MINE CreamSteak, MINE, first come first serve or something ] *




(OOC: Yeah, but this is for sponsorship for a publisher. That's something that you can definitely split with other people.)
Gustaf sends a letter to Thay's leaders, every last one of them,

Dear Exalted and Heroed leaders,

Please put yourselves on the line of Victory. My name is Gustaf, a lowly publisher, and warmaster. My guidelines to dealing with power on Toril have pointed out a danger you have taken yourself into. Janos Audron is a traitorous, and remarkable individual. He would follow the guidelines set in chapters 4 through 6 of my books, concerning dealing with heroes, martyrs, banemasters, and undead writers.

I have a master plan to deal with those who have betrayed your secrets, one of great force and implication. For a meager 10000 gold pieces per set (75% off the cover price) we will send you a copy of my grandeous tome, and an invitation to the organization meeting against those enemies which have appeared in this changing time. Don't be held back, we can save the secrets from the journalistic masses.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 22, 2003)

*Hannover Fist's Complete Guide to the Dwarven People*

1: The Shield Dwarves
1a: History
1b: Life in a Sheild Dwarf Hold
1c: Legends and Lore of the Sheild Dwarves
1d: The Mystery of The Thunder Twins

2: The Gold Dwarves
2a: History 
2b: Life among the Gold Dwarves
2c: Legends and Lore

3: The Grey Dwarves
3a: The Illithid wars and the sundering of the People
3b: Culture 
3c: Myths and lore of the Daurgar

4: The Derro
4a: Slaves of thought
4b: What little I know of the Derro

5: Dwarven Kin
5a: Korobuku: The Dwarves of Shou Lung
5b: The truth behind goblins and dwarves
5c: Are Gnomes Dwarf-Kin?

6: Appendexies
6a: Tying it all together: A family tree of the dwarven races
6b: A collection of Dwarven Recipes
6c: A quick guide to the dwarven tounge

*From Chapter Three:*
The Deep Dwarven Kingdom was distroyed with the arrival of the Illithid. Hundreds of thousads died or were enslaved. The Dwarven king himself died in feirce battle against the intruders, leaving the fate of thre people to his three sons: Naug, Olor, and Daur.  Naug and Olor gathered all that they could, and led their people through the underdark away from the Illithid and there ancestrial home.  Daur and his followers refused to leave, instead choosing to fight the Illithid and reclaim the deep holds. To this very day...

*From Champter five:*
The Korobuku are decendants of dwarven outcasts who settled the surface during the Deep Dwarves Reign, long before the Illithid wars...

*From Chapter Five: *
Goblins and Dwarves seem to share a root language. Though corrupted ny the influence of Hobgoblin and Bugbear languages, many of the most basic words are the same in both Goblin and Dwarf.  "Kludgaljh:, which in both dwarven and goblin translates into Berzerker or "Axe-Idiot",  The words for Father are the same, as is the words for Gems, cavern and king.  But more telling is the flesh.  Dwarves have a dormant gland in there abdomin, called a Raugh Gland.  No other race in Faerun has it except one, the goblin.  However in the goblin, the Raugh Gland is not dormant, though it serves no useful purpose. It seems to greatly speed up the Goblins metabolism, which may account for there short lifespans and voracious appitites...


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 22, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A simple letter is sent to Hannover Fist,
> 
> ...




To Gustaf, 

I would be pleased to meet with you. And thank you kindly for your Encyclopeda, it is a most interesting read.

Hannover Fist, Loremaster

(Well I have a game to run, so I won't be back until late tonight. )


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

CURRENT AUTHORS AND THEIR SPONSORS

  - - -

  ANABSTERCORIAN (Character is Aluire of Dairden)

  Books describing all the monsters and monstrous races of Faerun (as seen by those who use the term monster.)  A glossary of all the varied races, peoples, and assorted curiosities of the Realms.

  Sponsors:

  None yet

  - - -

  BUGBEAR (Character is Hannover Fist: human 15th level Diviner/ 10th Level Loremaster.  Alignment Lawful Neutral)

  Books detailing the demihuman and humanoid races, their cultures, their histories, and all their idiosycracies.

  Sponsors:

  Isle of Lantan (PL 3)
  Luskan (PL 5)
  Veldorn (PL 4)
  The Dwarves of the North (PL 3)
  The Dwarves of the Old South (PL 3)
  The Dwarves of the Great Rift (PL 5)
  The Gnomes of Faerun (PL 5)
  The Church of Gond the Wonderbringer (PL 3)
  The Church of Oghma the Binder (PL 3)

  - - -

  CREAMSTEAK (Character is Gustave:  Gustave the Phoenix, Dragon, Sword, Dagger:  Fighter 10 / Iron Knight 9)

  Books on military tactics and strategy, involving mundane, magical, terrestrial, extraplanar, and other situations;  much concentration on attack strategies, and explanations of previously little known (or unknown) weaknesses in standing defenses, defensive tactics, and defensive spells.

  Sponsors:  

  Amn (PL 4)
  Halruaa (PL 15)
  Mulhorand (PL 13)
  Tethyr (PL 3)
  Knights of the Shield (PL 3)
  Church of Tempus (PL 5)

  - - -

  DEEL SUROOL (Character is unknown)

  Books on gaming, games, gambling, how to win all manner of games, and how to win at gambling.

  Sponsors:  

  Var the Golden (PL 8)

  - - -

  MR DRACO (Character is unknown)

  Books on (?)

  Sponsors:

  None yet

  - - -

  FESTY DOG (Character is unknown)

  Books on the true history of Faerun, including the histories of poorly understood (or not understood at all) races such as the phaerimm and sharn, and civilizations such as Netheril, Imaskari, and Arvaandar.

  Sponsors:  

  Candlekeep (PL 14)
  Harpers at Berdusk (PL 4)
  The Heralds (PL 5)

  - - -

  FORGOTTEN ONE (Character is unknown)

  Books relating Impending Doom, Impending Armaggedon, the extinction of whole races, the enslavement of all others.

  Sponsors:

  Sammaster the Chosen-Lich and the Cult of the Dragon (PL 4)
  The Dracoliches of Faerun (PL 3)
  The Other Undead Dragons of Faerun (PL 3)

  - - -

  TO INEZ HULL (Character is Orinil the Spymaster)

  Books containing top secret information concerning certain nations and peoples, given to those with the money to pay for them.

  Sponsors:

  None yet

  - - -

  JANOS AUDRON (Character is Janos, Lich Necromancer 5 / Red Wizard 10 / Archmage 5.)

  A single great book concerning the fundamental nature of the Weave, proof of the Shadow Weave, and how to damage both.

  Sponsors:  

  Isle of Evermeet (PL 15)
  United Tharchions of Thay (PL 15)
  The City of Shade (PL 15)
  Church of Shar (PL 5)
  Church of Bane (PL 3)

  - - -

  LICHTENHART (Character is Krysophrenos the Gold Dragon)

  Books that are Gazateers of the Realms, detailing the nations, peoples, cultures, geography, and other details of Faerun.

  Sponsors:

  The Faerie of Faerun (PL 10) 
  The Metallic Dragons of Faerun (PL 3)
  The Gem Dragons of Faerun (PL 3)
  The Church of Torm the True (PL 3)
  The Church of Helm the Watcher (PL 3)

  - - -

  KALANYR (Character is Arkanyl)

  Two great tomes containing magical lore, privileged magical lore, spells, rare and very rare spells, privileged spells, and all manner of magical lore stolen/bought/bribed from mages Faerun-wide.

  Sponsors:  

  Aglarond (PL 7)
  Luruar (PL 5)
  Shadowdale (PL 2)
  The Seven Sisters (PL 7)
  Chosen of Mystra (PL 10)
  Church of Mystra (PL 3)

  - - -

  SERPENTEYE (Character is Alarah Gomenei)

  Books discussing economics, how economic systems work, the history of economics, and how economics interact with politics.  

  Sponsors:

  Chessenta (3)
  Dambrath (PL 14)
  The Vilhon Reach (3)
  Skullport (3)
  Unther (4)
  Westgate (3)
  The Zhentarim (PL 7)
  Zhentil Keep (PL 5)
  The Night Masks (PL 3)

  - - -

  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT (Character is Mirriam Dhul)

  Books on ... (?)

  Sponsors:

  None yet

  - - -

  VENUS (Character is Raynar Smartface)

  Books speculating on possible inventions, on technological items already produced, and their possible effects on society and the world.  An effort to portray technology in a positive light, to dream of a world made into a paradise by new inventions.

  Sponsors:

  Calimshan (PL 10)
  Baldur's Gate (PL 4)
  The Dwarves of Zakhara (PL 5)
  The Gnomes of Zakhara (PL 4)
  The Kobolds of Zakhara (PL 4)

  - - -

  WILLIAM RONALD (Character is unknown)

  Books about the value of tolerance, how it can lead to a better world, and how it is a better philosophy and way of life.  Books about the benefits of diplomacy, mutual discussion, peace, social harmony, just and wise laws.  Books about the joy of a world at peace.

  Sponsors:  

  Waterdeep (PL 10)
  Khelben Arunsun Blackstaff and his Harpstars (PL 3)
  The Lord's Alliance (PL 10)
  Church of Eilistraee the Dark Maiden (PL 3)
  Church of Eldath of the Singing Waters (PL 3)

  - - -

  ZOURON (Character is Zouron the Dark)

  Books on salvation and damnation, on magical lore, on magical healing.

  Sponsors:

  Sembia (PL 7)

  - - -

  SOME OF THE POWERS THAT ARE NOT YET SPONSORING ANYONE

  Luirien (PL 6)
  Beholders of the Lake of Steam (PL 8)
  Elves of the Forest of Tethyr (PL 2)
  Elves of Ardeep Forest (PL 7)
  Denizens of the High Forest (PL 5)
  King Obold and the Orcs of the North (PL 5)
  The Goblins of the North (PL 3)
  The Sharn (PL 25)
  The Phaerimm (PL 30)
  The Arcane Brotherhood (PL 7)
  The Harpers of Twilight Hall (PL 3)
  The Illithid of Faerun (PL 5)
  The Unseelie of Faerun (PL 10)
  Cormyr (PL 4)
  The Dalelands (PL 3)
  Mulmaster (PL 5)
  Hillsfar (PL 3)
  The Orcs of the Moonsea (PL 5)
  The Goblins of the Moonsea (PL 3)
  The Great Dale (PL 2)
  Damara (PL 3)
  Murghom (PL 3)
  Thesk (6)  

  There are more than this, of course.  Some I have already mentioned in my posts above.  Others have yet to offer their support.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 22, 2003)

[what happened to my Shade allies?]


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 22, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *TO SERPENTEYE
> 
> Hey there, my old friend!  Welcome to the 4th IR (I swear, it is actually working.  It's a miracle!)
> *




Yes, Edena, it's a miracle. And that, of course, makes you God . 



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> SERPENTEYE (Author Alarah Gomenei Noble 10, Bard 40, bardic prestige class #1 10, bardic prestige class #2 5, Sorcerer 13 Archmage 5, Incantatrix 10) POSTED:
> 
> The Productive Economy
> a guide to Practical Economic Theory
> ...



[OOC

Wow! And I can take them all? Really?  I accept the offers of sponsorship from: Halruaa, Calimshan, Amn, Tethyr, Lantan, the Vilhon Reach, Sembia, the Gnomes of Faerun, Westgate, Baldur's Gate, Hillsfar, Zhentil Keep, Damara, Vaasa, Impiltur, the Great Dale, the Dalelands, the Free Peoples of the Moonshaes. The Ffolk of the Moonshaes, Thesk, Luskan, the Dwarves of the North, the Dwarves of the Great Rift, the Dwarves of the Old South, Chessenta, Unther, Skullport and Luirien. 

I'll strive to do them all justice, encourage trade and the expansion of knowledge and industry.

I won't take the Thayvian or Luruar and the Silver Marches as a faction (that is the purpose of this thread, right? To pick player factions in an IC way?) since they have already been claimed but my PC will present his treatises to them as a gesture of friendship, mutual growth and cooperation.

Where is: Dambrath, Murghom and Ulgarth? If I know where they are I may pick them as well , though I'm plenty powerful already.

[/OOC]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 22, 2003)

My Character is Gustave,

He has been called Gustav the Pheonix,
He has been called Gustav the Dragon,
He has been called Gustav the Sword,
He has been called Gustav the Dagger,

He is a Fighter,
He is a Knight,
He is a Swordsman,
He is a Warmaster,
He is a Leader,
He is a Diplomat,
He is a Strategist,
He is a Tactician,
He is a Siegemaster,
He is a Forgemaster,

And he is in his 20's.

Gustav, Fighter 10/Iron Knight 9


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

Heh.  LOLOL.

  Serpenteye, you receive support from about half of those powers.
  Some, have already been claimed, so you cannot take them now.
  Others, won't support you because they are enemies of others on the list.

  I will update you on the roster now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 22, 2003)

Edena, you have Halruaa as a sponsor to my character, and you also have them set as an unsponsored territory.

In actuallity, Dambrath should probably replace Halruaa as my ally, as it fits more accurately with the writer that I am.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 22, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *TO VENUS
> 
> Hey there, Venus!  Welcome to the 4th IR (!!  )
> 
> ...




Glad I'm in it =] Wouldn't want to miss it for the world.

Raynar Smartface is the writer of the book, and he gladly accepts the offer of:

Baldur's Gate
Calimshan
and The Dwarves of the Great Rift


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 22, 2003)

Edena... just a little question. I was planning on playing a already existing NPC in the realms as a PC...

But I think I'll just mail you about that. 



> FORGOTTEN ONE (Character is unknown)



/me breaks down crying. Why o' why do people always do that wrong.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO VENUS

  Unfortunately, Serpenteye just (just!) beat you to Calimshan and Baldur's Gate (although Baldur's Gate is going to defect to you now.)
  The Dwarves of the Great Rift are sponsoring Bugbear.

  However, all the cities of the Moonsea (Zhentil Keep, Hillsfar, Mulmaster), the Great Dale, the Dalelands, Cormyr, the Lord's Alliance, and Damara would be interested in sponsoring you still.

  You may claim the Dwarves of Zakhara, if you would like (PL 7.)
  You may also claim the Gnomes of Zakhara (PL 5), and the Kobolds of Zakhara (PL 5)


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 22, 2003)

Calimshan, the Vilhon Reach, Chessenta, Unther, Thesk, Murghom, Dambrath, Luirien, Ulgarth, Sembia, Hillsfar, Zhentil Keep, Westgate, Baldur's Gate, Skullport, the Dalelands, Impiltur, the Great Dale, Damara, Vaasa, the Silver Marches, and even the Free Peoples of the Moonshaes. The Ffolk of the Moonshaes.

These still seem to be unclaimed. If I drop Hillsfar and Zhentil Keep the rest of them should be able to work together in a loose confederacy.

edit: and now Venus takes a big bite out of that. Venus, would you be interested in an alliance? Our goals seem similar enough.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 22, 2003)

Edena a little note to that mail.... Daurgothoth isn't a Domain of Hope NPC.... he really is a FR NPC at the time of 2e edition and still is in 3e.... he's just badass and he's like the king of his kind.

So I'm accepting the offer you mailed 

Tonight Faerun shall see the rise of another great horror! Muhahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 22, 2003)

My final move before I go off for my game tonight is to send a letter to Alarah Gomenei,

Greetings and Salutations, good sir. It is to my understanding that you have a thourough understanding of economics and organization, as well as trade and diplomacy. These elements, though I understand them quite well, are not my specialization. If you would please, greet me with your presence at my next writing convention, I would love to have you with us. You seem to have traits admirable, and mayhaps a co-authored book on our combined knowledge would be very applicable to all the countries in the region.

Sincerely,
Gustav


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

Hmmm ... I have completed the list above, based on the knowledge up to this posting.

  The Dambrath - Calimshan alliance is unprecendented (but then, so is the Evermeet - Thay alliance) and everyone is getting rather quite nervous.

  I realize the current claims are going to make some folk unhappy - you may trade countries (subject to approval - Dambrath and Halruaa will never ally!) if you would like.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 22, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *Calimshan, the Vilhon Reach, Chessenta, Unther, Thesk, Murghom, Dambrath, Luirien, Ulgarth, Sembia, Hillsfar, Zhentil Keep, Westgate, Baldur's Gate, Skullport, the Dalelands, Impiltur, the Great Dale, Damara, Vaasa, the Silver Marches, and even the Free Peoples of the Moonshaes. The Ffolk of the Moonshaes.
> 
> These still seem to be unclaimed. If I drop Hillsfar and Zhentil Keep the rest of them should be able to work together in a loose confederacy.
> 
> edit: and now Venus takes a big bite out of that. Venus, would you be interested in an alliance? Our goals seem similar enough. *




Serpenteyes, I think you need to get 'sponsored', we are not claiming powers. We don't make the decision, they make the decision to support us. This was a very very clever and interesting concept Edena put forth...

I love it.

Oh, and Edena, don't you think it would make more sense for my PC to be sponsored by Dambrath than Halruaa? Or would Halruaa really put a strategist at the fore-front of their best seller list. It's hard to really tell. My voice is more of a Lawful Good, and it's hard to see the direction that Halruaa and Dambrath are taking against each other. Opinion?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

Sembia is uncomfortable sponsoring someone being sponsored by Calimshan and Dambrath, and is refusing to sponsor you, Serpenteye.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 22, 2003)

Edena you ran into my latest post regarding Daugothoth? I'd like to be an exception here  Since allies are going to be a problem... I think it might not even be unbalancing.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

Calimshan is changing it's mind, and is going to sponsor Venus.

  However, Zhentil Keep and the Zhentarim have decided to endorse Serpenteye's books (especially when they heard Dambrath had done so.)

  Thesk decides that it is surrounded by powerful enemies, and had better shut up and not support any author, less it be stomped ...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 22, 2003)

> Thesk decides that it is surrounded by powerful enemies, and had better shut up and not support any author, less it be stomped ...



Posponing the inevitable


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

TO FORSAKEN ONE

  Nay.  Daugothoth is too powerful!

  But why not an alternate Daugothoth?  A weaker one.

  After all, this is an Alternate Reality.  Amlaruil is Queen of Evermeet here, while over there (in the Demiplane of Hope) no Evermeet exists, Amlaruil is a good aligned ghost, and her daughter is Forrester's concubine.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

So, all you guys and girls have these Sponsors.

  What have you, to write?

  (I welcome more people into this.  I really need more, actually.)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 22, 2003)

SNiff, I won't take a weaker one. Would be a crime to do that to such a powerfull beast indeed. And I just hate editing official NPC's in a setting.

But then I'll just take him as he is but at the 1 PL you set for the games PC's allthough I pictured it as a PL 2 instead of a PL 1 PC. Nothing that fancy, perhaps PL 3, somwhere in the Elminster and Larloch and High Prince Telmont regions. PL 2 or 3... 

Or take Sammaster as a PC... krmz...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 22, 2003)

Edena, I'd like to know how my potential sponsor reacted to Krisophrenos' speech, since you put only half of them in the list. But only if you have time.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 22, 2003)

lol! Sammaster was a Chosen of Mystra in life! Hahaha! Man really, I just was browsing my LOD for info on Sammaster and I found that haha


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

Sammaster was indeed a Chosen.  He still is ...

  - - -

  TO LICHTENHART

  The response was that you gained the Faerie, the Metallic Dragons, the Gem Dragons, the Church of Torm, and the Church of Helm as sponsors.
  They think some truth is needed, in this world of lies and deceptions, and perhaps the truth will reveal certain peoples and powers for what they are.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

The Night Masks, the power behind the throne in Westgate, have decided to sponsor Serpenteye, for reasons known to them all too well.
  Economic domination, is world domination.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

*The first revelations*

All this digging for information and truth by every side has just unearthed some rather disturbing facts.

  It was the Gold Elves of Arvaandar who started the Crown Wars that broke the elven monopoly on the continent of Faerun.

  Furthermore, the drow were scapegoats.  Their behavior was atrocious during the Crown Wars, but no more so than that of the other elven nations ... they were singled out unfairly.
  And because they were, and because they were driven underground, the dusky skinned elves were made vulnerable to the temptations of Vhaueran and later on Lolth.
  Yes, they were ALWAYS black skinned and red eyed.  Their appearance has nothing to do with their evil ways.

  It would seem the orcs are the descendents of one of the Creator Races:  the Titans.
  It would ... seem ... that some of the orcs can still BE titans, if they wish to be.
  This fact has now reached orcish ears.

  Someone has just discovered that mighty Djinn are imprisoned in the Calim Desert.
  Should they be released, they would whem Calimshan, Amn, and Tethyr, and recreate the ancient Djinn Empire of Calimshan.
  Of course, the secret of releasing them has just been released itself, thanks to all the magical prying.

  It would seem Larloch is the ancient archwizard Ioulaum himself.
  If true, this lich knows the secrets of ultimate longevity ... if only he could be persuaded to give them up.

  Bran Skorlsun and the Harpers of Twilight Hall are planning to capture, try, and execute both Khelben Arunsun and Laeral for High Treason against the Harpers.
  The truth is:  Khelben actually DID collaborate with Manshoon of the Zhentarim, for reasons still unknown.
  The Harpers at Berdusk have broken away from the Harpers of Twilight Hall, and many more Harpers have joined Khelben's new Harpstar organization.
  However, the Harpers under Bran Skorlsun are fully dedicated to taking Khelben in.

  Alustriel is not involving herself in this uproar.  Sylune's shade is on the side of Khelben.  Elminster, Storm, and Dove are neutral, right now ...


----------



## zouron (Mar 22, 2003)

Since Sembia will publish anything for the right price, they are my choice, no slander no side taking 100% neutral cold statements when it concerns the book of damnation. In fact it indiscreminately points out people whom performed in questionable ways be they mighty servants of mystra or lowly peasent. It targets only living people at the time of writing.

Magical Theories is a slightly different matter, this one doesn't damn the use of magic in any way nor encourages it, but it does slander wizards in general for just using magic without truly understanding the workings of it, the true nature behind magic, and it goes into details and theories about this.

Essay on Arcane Healing, is an opinionated piece, it contains no spells, only theories that are seemingly far fetched, however they build on the theories detailed in Magical Theories, both are specifically targeted for wizard academies for very advanced students.

Book of the Dead, presents a different view of the undead and doesn't label them as cursed beings.

(BTW any chance of getting a hold of you on ICQ?)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

*More revelations*

The following information, once top secret, is now public knowledge:

  Just about everything from the supplement Lords of Darkness.
  Just about everything from the 2nd Edition Cloak and Dagger.

  There is a Shadow Weave to oppose the normal Weave.  Any mage can become a Shadow Mage.  And they get special powers and abilities ...
  The Shade are truly from ancient Netheril.  And they are planning world domination, starting with the phaerimm and Halruaa.
  Halruaa is MUCH MORE powerful than it pretended to be:  Halruaa has 10th level magic also (or, enhanced Epic magic.)
  Dambrath really IS ruled by half-human/half-elves, half-drow/half-humans, and half-drow/half-elves.  And the worship of Lolth and Loviatar is shared in peace in that land.  It would appear the people of Dambrath are fairly invincible (they are immune to pain, have berserker capabilities, and stamina and strength beyond most mortals.)
  Damara really IS the remains of an ancient and powerful empire.  Thousands of magical artifacts are buried in the arid soil there.

  There really IS a FLYING ELVEN CITY in Ardeep Forest, within it's own Mythal, hidden by invisibility.  These elves secretly rule the whole forest, and have direct connections to many points on Faerun.

  There are direct Gates from most places in Faerun to most other places in Faerun.
  All you need is the location of the Gate and the password, generally.  Thanks to all the digging, the location and passwords of these Gates is now common knowledge.

  Teleport Fireball was only the first in a line of spells.
  Mages have unearthed Teleport Ice Storm, Teleport Acid Storm, Teleport Meteor Swarm, Teleport Undead, Teleport Monster (any size), and some joker has found Contingent Teleport Meteor Swarm (it goes off when certain conditions are met, after both spells are cast.)
  The Gnomes just figured out how to use Supreme Permanency without paying any experience points for it - meaning they can mass produce magical items (they do NOT share this discovery with anyone else.)

  A number of mages are rediscovering the secrets of the ancient 10th level magic.
  In many cases, this ends with a mage tower blowing up.  But in some cases, it is ending up with a new archwizard.  One wizard has even managed to duplicate the Netherese spell that topped a mountain, turned it upside down, and levitated it in midair.
  Experiments with 10th level magic are causing strange effects across the Realms, as the Weave is pushed and pulled.

  Several mages tried to destroy the Weave using Wish.
  This did not work.  It DID cause Wild Magic Storms that killed a lot of people.

  Let's see now ...

  Common knowledge ...

  There is an organization, run by one of the Manshoon clones, that seeks to create a vampire kingdom in Faerun, with it's capital at Westgate.
  This would be the Night Masks, and the Fire Knives are allied with them.

  There is another city directly below Waterdeep, called Skullport, where drow, illithid, and all manner of horrors walk freely.
  The Lords of Waterdeep know of Skullport, know Skullport deals in slaves and forbidden goods, know Skullport is a threat to Waterdeep, know Skullport sends spies and assassins up to Waterdeep ... and they have done nothing about it.

  Amn and Tethyr are not, in fact, independent nations.
  The secretive Knights of the Shield are the real rulers of these two countries.  The Knights of the Shield desire trade dominance along the entire west coast.
  There are agents of the Knights of the Shield in every city from Luskan to Var the Golden.

  The drow of Vhaeuran have taken over Cormanthor.
  They are enemies of Lolth.
  They are NOT afflicted by sunlight.
  Some of the moon elves, are allied with them.
  They are there in sufficient strength that it is doubtful any sustained attack by a major nearby power could evict them.

  The Arcane Brotherhood is the real power in Luskan.  Along with most of the North west of Luruar.

  The elves of Evereska and the Shade are, in fact, in alliance.  A secret well guarded, now public knowledge.

  The Great Glacier is there because a great archmagistress rules a kingdom of ice from deep within (think of the Snow Queen.)
  Were she killed, the Great Glacier would start to melt rapidly.

  Apparently, the dwarves of Faerun (or, at least some of the dwarves of Faerun) are the direct descendents of the Galeb-Duhr.  Over tens of thousands of years, the Galeb-Duhr, envying men, used their magic to emulate them, until the race of dwarves was created.
  Any dwarf with the proper knowledge, could revert to solid stone, effectively becoming a stone golem, for purposes of strength and combat capability.
  Any dwarf with the proper knowledge, could burrow like an umber hulk through the rock.
  The proper knowledge is now available.

  It IS possible to create Prismatic Armor.  The formula for doing so has been discovered. 
  Apparently, it is a mere 9th level spell!


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 22, 2003)

Amn, and Tethyr are urged by my press to publish the knowledge of the Djinn, and to recruit and pay -highly skilled adventurers to not only research, but shake the very grounds of the Djinn up to discover what secrets these are, and if it is practical to apply them.

In another venue, Gustav, along with a group of aids, publish short essays and journals on who should go to war with who. What small territories have rich and unplumbed resources, who will surrender and how to get them to surrender.

Gustav encourages Imperializing regions, conquering many different areas, then converting them to free democracies once a new generation of people are born in. He discourages evil or wicked acts of conquest, and cites that the best type of war is one that unifies, not conquers two nations. His 1-2 punch is to conquer, then free and improve the ways of life in regions that lack the strength to stand against their neighbors. Forced unification he calls it, believing that the best method to bring good to the entire world is to unite everyone under their regional power-houses. He believes every person deserves the right to live in a super-powerful nation, and that these nations, in turn, could make greater and more lasting peace.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 22, 2003)

_Mirriam Dhul stands, after sitting for the longest time...her work is complete._

<<It shall be titled, 'Little Known Truths'>>  The voice whispers to her.  With a mad spark in her eyes, she sets the works down, organizing them quickly before setting off to the press, regaining a more relaxed composure.

*Little Known Truths*
By: Mirriam Dhul, a keeper of peace

Forward:  I would like to thank you for hearing this out, as I am sure it will reveal several truths and the intricacies behind life in Toril that most people don't know, but should know.  It is my firm belief that with a more informed view about ourselves, the world around us, and the higher powers that surround us that we can come at a better understanding with each other.  Please understand that I take a neutral viewpoint of things and that my words are spoken from the truth of the heart.

Chapters:
_Chapter 1: A Brief History of Toril_
1a) Magic
1b) Technology
1c) The Great War
_Chapter 2: Peoples of Toril_
1a) Natives
1b) Outsiders
1c) Creations
_Chapter 3: The Divine_
1a) Deities
1b) Modern "Gods"
_Chapter 4: Current Affairs_
_Chapter 5: The Truth: as we see it_

Brief Synopsis-Chapters 1-4 are full of intriguing, opinionated stuff, mainly about the time period of the wars of the 3rd IR in place.  The book is fascinating to the educated and uneducated individual, with a vivid writing style that brings magnificant pictures into the individual's mind.  It is subtle in nature, but it is written to give its reader opinions on things, such as the role that Magic and Technology played in the wars and how things went wrong (the Red Goo, the falling floating city, causing a world to nearly collapse).  In the second chapter, it talks about the world's original inhabitants, the humans, elves and other races, as well as the magically created "super races" of the 3rd IR such as the Cydians and subtly hints how they're abberations.  The chapter on the Divine tells about the ascended deities of the 3rd IR and about the destruction they caused as well.  

In Current Affairs it reveals even more information about cities and organizations that might best be kept secret, but only to the astute reader.  It's mostly filled with information made to spark the reader's attention.

This engrossing and unbelievable work of information all leads up to Chapter 5: The Truth (as we see it) which is the bulk of the book.  It hints at the people of Toril to take on their on opinions instead of those of the established, "dictorial" governments, the created races, and even the current gods (although it never specifically mentions to do so), all for the sake of worldwide peace.  It goes against other people who would try to manipulate their emotions and brings up alot of individual's rights concerns.  It ends with, "This is our world, our home, we, and only we, are the ones who are responsible for it."

(OOC-sorry if that's confusing)

Mirriam Dhul, "Neutral", Female Human Expert (writer, poet) 20.  She is an aging woman in her mid thirties, brown-red hair and hazel eyes.  She is usually seen in a simple, alabaster outfit befitting of a scholar.

Mirriam politely declines any normal governments from supporting her, if any, she says she wishes to remain neutral in current affairs and is merely a writer and observer of this age of time.


OOC-I would like Mirriam to have hidden supporters within the Hells, if possible.  Of course, she herself would not be seen consorting with fiends besides the mysterious one which whispers to her.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 22, 2003)

Halruaa is MUCH MORE powerful than it pretended to be: Halruaa has 10th level magic also (or, enhanced Epic magic.)

Amn and Tethyr are not, in fact, independent nations.
The secretive Knights of the Shield are the real rulers of these two countries. The Knights of the Shield desire trade dominance along the entire west coast.
There are agents of the Knights of the Shield in every city from Luskan to Var the Golden.

This knowledge is spread quickly, and in return Gustav makes a public statement that he is a member of the Knights of the Shield,

In fact, he has been trained heaviliy as an Iron Knight, and his experience and knowledge comes from years of operating as an Agent out of Halruaa. He confesses this knowledge to all of his sponsors, hoping that they all understand that he has been working diligently to better all of their works, and to make everything possible for them to become the leaders of their surrounding nation-states. To conquer and civilize the brutal, and to crush those who would wish to hurt them

After finding out that the shade are prepared to make war against Halruaa and the Phaerimm, he tells his sponsors that a general congress must be formed and that the generals to defend against this invasion must be elected. He requests permission to nominate some generals from the Knights of the Shield, and manuevers a political statement into the hands of the Phaerimm, stating openly that an alliance of sorts would be wise.

He also requests that surrounding states and city states form pacts of non-aggression and alliance with their more powerful neighbors. He encourages Halruaan, merchants to use his very tomes to discover the best routes to militarization of their fleets. He focuses on all of this, and even takes his chances with his enemies by calling them outright fools for attempting to think themselves safe in a world where every bit and piece of knowledge, true or false, is being used against everyone. He states right off, "If you don't enstrengthen your individual countries, you will be crushed from the get-go by some of the more audacious and overwhelming conquerers. These horribly brutal mages and barbarians alike will attempt to conquer to destroy, whereas alliance will make you strong and unify you. Throw away useless and wasted hatreds for the sake of your peoples unity.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

Calimshan (that's you, Venus) seals off the Calim Desert from everyone, ringing it with mages.
  They absolutely do not want the Djinn to return and re-enslave their nation!


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 22, 2003)

> There really IS a FLYING ELVEN CITY in Ardeep Forest, within it's own Mythal, hidden by invisibility. These elves secretly rule the whole forest, and have direct connections to many points on Faerun.




..... Gustav sits down and thinks, "Holy Mother... what have they done?"

He thinks to himself, and finds that his tactics require a re-write. This is one situation that he had never considered before in his tactical career.

(Notes: Gustaf or Gustav is fine for my characters name. Whatever you choose to call him, his nickname is Gus for short.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

(major change of venue - the events of this post have not occurred yet)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

(major change of venue - the events of this post have not happened yet)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

(major change of venue - the events of this post have not occurred yet)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

(major change of venue - the events of this post have not occurred yet.)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 22, 2003)

As soon as the reports from the corespondants start to arrive, the Encyclopaedists begin their work on a special issue of the Gazette, dealing with practical and useful pieces of advice to the civil population in case of invasion. This month's issue enclose a guide to magic users of all levels on how to avoid, bind, fight and banish outsiders, with a plea to send to the nearest Correspondent any information that could prove useful.
They also starts to enlist young and brave Correspondents and Postmen make reports and deliver the Gazette also in the warring nations. Krysophrenos writes the Oath of Truth to inspire them. Soon their bravery in spite of danger becomes reknown.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 22, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *My final move before I go off for my game tonight is to send a letter to Alarah Gomenei,
> 
> Greetings and Salutations, good sir. It is to my understanding that you have a thourough understanding of economics and organization, as well as trade and diplomacy. These elements, though I understand them quite well, are not my specialization. If you would please, greet me with your presence at my next writing convention, I would love to have you with us. You seem to have traits admirable, and mayhaps a co-authored book on our combined knowledge would be very applicable to all the countries in the region.
> 
> ...




"
I thank you, esteemed Gustav, for your gracious invitation. I have read much good about your work, though I have regrettably not had the opportunity to read any of your tomes personally. Apparently you are quite a genious, both in military strategy and literary ability. 
Indeed economics are an integral part of any military undertaking and, conversely, military means are often  useful in accomplishing commercial objectives. Military and economical strategies in many cases have a lot in common and the integration of one in another can be quite interesting, both in theory and practice.
 I would love to meet you in person and discuss some matters of common ground, perhaps even to cooperate on a book. Unfortunately there may be some difficulties in such an undertaking, matters of scedule primarily. There is also the matter of loyalties. I must consult with my sponsors before I can make a definite committment.

Edena: What would my sponsors think of a co-authored book by me and Creamsteak?

_
Mulmaster (PL 5)
Hillsfar (PL 3)

These are affiliated with the Zhentarim, right? Perhaps they would be interested in ways to improve their success in various business practices. My writings are pretty utalitarian and scientific, emphasising pragmatism and logic over good and evil. 

___________


*The Psychology of the Consumer Society
by Alarah Gomenei*

Greed is undoubtably the most important driving force of economic development. The desire of most sentient beings to improve their individual lot is in most cases their reason for working harder and improving their productivity. If an important need is unfulfilled the logical thing to do for most individuals is to attempt to fulfill it. The estimation of what is an important need is, and must be, fluid. Once one need has been fulfilled another need will rise in its place. There is always another carrot, always another goal. 
As Faerun moves out of the Feudal Age these tendencies will only become more and more pronounced. Greater numbers of people will start to believe that it is possible for them to live a better, wealthier, life. A time of change always brings this kind of dynamism to a society. It may take different expressions, it can be channelled into rebellion or religions, ultimately disruptive and improductive uses of labor. We must make sure that it is channelled into productivity.... etc. etc.... the underlying factors... bla bla.... According to the recent theories of....  Money makes the world go around...


OOC: I really don't know what I'm talking about, I have no higher education in economics and I'm beginning to get bored with myself. You guys are so much more interesting. *sniff*


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

I need to know:  do you wish to remain limited to writing, or do you wish control of the countries that are your Sponsors? (in which case you can both play these nations/peoples and your authors can pen their works.)

  I need a vote.  

  Writers write about the events of their time.  Nations rise and fall.  
  History sweeps up nations and people, and writers capture history in their words.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 22, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *I need to know:  do you wish to remain limited to writing, or do you wish control of the countries that are your Sponsors? (in which case you can both play them and write books.)
> I need a vote.
> 
> Writers write about the events of their time.  Nations rise and fall.
> History sweeps up nations and people, and writers capture history in their words. *




I think it's far more interesting being able to actually effect the events rather than merely writing about them (or issues completely unrelated to the events like I seem to be doing.)

I'm a little bit uncomfortable with the current state of the game.

So, yes, I vote for Control.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 22, 2003)

Understood, Serpenteye.

  I must wait for the rest of the votes now.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm enjoying very much the game right now, and though control would be fun, I am afraid it could soon turn into the research of the munchkinest combo of the rules we set. So I am for control, as long as it remains rules-light (or free )


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 22, 2003)

Sitting in an oversized padded chair by a cluttered desk in his windowless study, deep beneath his fortress tower in the mountains of Thesk, Alarah Gomenei stares into the wall. The fat fingers on his left hand tapping nervously in an intricate and beautiful rythm and his right hand clutching a bejeweled quill like the throat of a mortal enemy. His mind is spinning with thoughts and information, conflicting analysis and theorems, equations of force and counterforce, deductions and contradictions, and work. He had much work to do, but lacked both inspiration and, alarmingly, dedication to do it. In a time when the world seem to be ending there's really no time for business.    

"The normal rate of economic growth at the level of societal advancement most of Faerun is currently in is between 0 and 2 %, at a positive estimate. Actually GNP-growth is almost entirely governed by the harvest. In good years, positive growth. In poor years, negative growth. Individual businessmen could expect to be far more successful, but even with the extraordinary growth of 100% per year the effect on society at large would be minimal. The larger a company grew, the more differentiated its branches, the slower it's growth would become as it's affected by more and more vectors and the positive and the negative balance each others out to a greater and greater extent. Eventually a company would grow into a mini-state and obey the same economical rules as a nation. The means of production dictates societal growth, an agricultural society cannot grow fast enough to compensate for the devastation of the current wars in the short to mid term. It would take years for any economical reforms to take effect and when you don't have any years to spare, it all seems increasingly futile."

With a disgusted sneer he rips the paper to shreds "Too dark, too depressing, and far too badly worded."


A darkly beautiful woman of indeterminate age appears in the doorway, the insignia of the Emerald Circle on a chain around her neck. "Why do you torment yourself so, my dear? What do you have to proove that is not already apparent? You are an accomplished poet, an extraordinary composer and musician, the best lover I have ever had and, most importantly, a very, very rich man." 

"Malacora," he looks at her with an expression of irritation fading into embarrasment, she smiles. "How long have you been standing there? No, don't answer. It doesn't matter." He shakes his head. "I was hoping to influence the world. Presumtuous, I know. What could a fat little man like I ever do to influence this fat little planet?" he gesticulates towards the globe on his table. "I am beginning to realise the hopelessness of that ambition. What do I really have to gain by sharing the insights that have made me rich with those who would be my competitors? Who would I save that deserved to be saved and could not be saved by someone else? No, it was never a matter of salvation. My ambition was always power and my plan was sound. Create a coalition, a great cartel and build a merchant republic under myself. Rule wisely, according to the principles I have set forth and grow, ever grow in prosperity. As if I wasn't fat enough."

"Self-pity will only weaken you, dear, and make you more and more pityful until you truly deserve to be pitied. Regardless of how dark the situation may seem there is always a way out if you but look for it hard enough. You say writing bores you. Solution: Stop writing. You are right, your writing is trite, dull and uninspired. Not compared to others but to yourself. What masterpiece have you created here today?"

"You mock me."

"I speak the truth." She looks at his fingers, still dancing on the wood of the table. "That is your masterpiece. Your music. That is what truly moves those around you, what gets into their very soul and stays there until the day they die. That is your true talent, not numbers and figures and, dry, dry, facts. That is why I fell in love with you, why I would give my life for yours. That is the Truth."

"I think... I think you are right. I should have realised it before, and, and, There is a way! Oh, Love, how would I ever survive without you." The fat little man rises from his chair to embrace her, to kiss her, to sweep her down on the desk and make love to her, again and again and again.  

When they are done he starts to write again. Music. 

Later that day he will begin the construction of an artifact. A baliset that increases his Performance: music skill with 200 points and enhances several of his epic bard abilities. He will also have his Wizard cohort start the research of an epic mass sending spell. 

_____

Also, in light of the remarkable moderation employed by my fellow players in Character Generation I will reduce the level of my PC significantly. Noble: 10, Bard: 30, bardic prestige class#1: 10, bardic prestige class #2: 5. 

Since the Noble and Bard classes are considered so weak I think it's reasonable that I have a few more levels than several other PCs who have stronger classes.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 22, 2003)

My votes with Lichtenhart on this one .


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 22, 2003)

I vote for the rest of the turn writing, and then control later, or at least a little more writing...it might make things turn out more interesting that way.

I don't mind doing something else though.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 23, 2003)

I just want to start controlling when things settle down a bit. Too chaotic for a start.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 23, 2003)

(well, I might as well jump in; btw, for now i vote we just write)

From the deserts of Faerun, comes a strange man.  He arrives in Waterdeep after a long trek across the land.  If asked, he gives his name as Tanirth Daiwo (Monk: 30).  Softly spoken, his words betray an inner power and calm.  He comes bearing a book, fully illustrated, titled "Self Defense through Inner Strength:  A Guide to Safety Through Meditation in These Dangerous Times"

This completely non-magical book (to make its cost dirt cheap and available to even the peasant farmers) details the way of the monk.  Concentrating in early chapters on meditation and the proper mindset for encountering life.  In the latter half of the book, it discusses the techniques of martial arts and defense.  Complete with a pictorial guide to the techniques.  It also includes detailed excersizes for increasing strength, endurance, and the like.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 23, 2003)

Edena,

Well, it looks like a 4th IR has informally started.  Rest every now and then.

Also, you might want to e-mail some of the participants from previous IRs, and give a little time before we actually start running countries.  Maybe a week or two at most to really build towards a Full IR and to recruit people.  (The 3rd IR did have sometime for recruiting.  Consider using the time to make any adjustments that you need to make, i.e. tweaking the rules, working on a few ideas.)  Currently, I think we are in the Awakening, akin to Earth's Enlightenment that preceded the Industrial Revolution.  The Enlightenment helped usher in the Industrial Revolution.

My character accepts all offers of sponsorship, if possible.  Especially Ravensbluff. (My character by the way is Ardan Turval, a human fighter/wizard of levels 8/22.  He is of Lawful Good alignment, but is very tolerant of others.)

I must say that I am surprised at some of the alliances.  

As promised here is a link to my Maps and Other Campaign Resources thread.

Creamsteak,  Halruaa is a better choice for Gustav, your lawful good character.  He is probably changing the nature of the Knights of the Shield for the better.

Serpenteye, Zouron, Venus,  good to see you.  It feels like old times.

Edena, maybe take a little time to build up to making this really an IR.  The Enlightenment lasted for a while, so the Awakening should as well.  (Plus we can recruit more players.)


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 23, 2003)

*New Works*

(Note: I wrote this before catching up to the thread.)

Ardan Turval sits at his desk in Waterdeep.  A copy of the Gazette of Toril and other correspondence is opened.  Two new books are on his desk.

*Preface to Breaking the Chains:  Ending Slavery in Our Time by Ardan Turval*

WARNING:  Gentle Reader, as this work deals with the issue of slavery there is much herein that may be inappropriate to children or the more sensitive among you.   Indeed, if the stones of Toril could weep, then they would weep at some of the tales related in this volume.

“There have been recent works showing the institution of slavery in a favorable light, comparing the slaves to children and their masters to loving parents.  I suggest that those who advocate slavery read the stories of the former slaves included in this volume.  Then, they should try slavery for themselves before inflicting it upon others.  Some how I doubt they will.  Which is a pity in that they will not experience the “joys” of harsh labor in fields and mines, torture, magical experimentation, and acts which I will not mention in this preface.  Again, I refer the reader to the warning at the beginning of this preface.”

“There are those who will try to justify slavery on economic grounds and economic disruption.  I have countered such arguments with examples of countries where free farmers practice.  Additionally, this work discusses how a transition can be made from a society with slaves to one where all enjoy the benefits and responsibilities of citizenship.”

“Others try to justify slavery by claiming superiority of race.  Rubbish.  To those who  claim such superiority,  I ask them to show me that which does not exist:  the difference between the bones of a dead slave owner and those of his slaves.  There are races that claim such superiority, such as the illithid.  They are among those that seek not only to take away the rights of others, including their right to think.   I would like to thank those who have given me valuable insight to slavery as it is practiced in the Underdark as well as on the surface.”

“I have observed that the only way you can keep another down is to lower yourself.  By lifting others up, we lift ourselves up as well.  It is to be hoped that we shall see the end of slavery and the growth of freedom in our own lives and times.  Let us proclaim liberty throughout all the world.”

Post Script:  I have also included an index, to help you find references to specific topics, persons, and places.



Table of Contents

Chapter 1:  The Origins of Slavery

Chapter 2:  Slavery in Ancient Times.

Chapter 3:  Slavery in Faerun

Chapter 4:  Slavery Elsewhere on Toril and beyond

Chapter 5:  Slavery in the Underdark

Chapter 6:  “A Life Nasty, Brutish and Short:  Torture and Other Abuses.”

Chapter 7:  Cry for the Children

Chapter 8:  “Justifications” for Slavery:  A Flurry of Canards

Chapter 9:  Shattered Shackles:  Stories of Freed Slaves

Chapter 10:  Ending Slavery in Our Time:  Suggested Reforms 

Index  


*Preface to The Rights of Sentients:  A Call for Rights and An Examination of How To Secure Those Rights   By Ardan Turval*

“I have previously wrote about the rights of the individual in many works.  However, it is necessary to examine how societies act to secure the rights of the individual.”

“It is to be noted that whether expressly written or implicitly accepted that there appears to be social contracts between the governed and the governed.  As with many other types of contracts, some are far better than others.  However, there is always a sense of an exchange.  Namely, that some things are expected of the government by the governed and from the governed by the government.  When governments respect the fundamental rights of individuals, they tend to prosper.  Governments that have decided to usurp tha natural rights of individuals find that they must exert efforts to stay in power that could be better directed at providing goods, services, and defending their nation.”

“This work will examine the various types of governments known in Faerun and beyond.  It will examine how well such systems can provide for their people, and offer historic and current examples.  The challenges and opportunity that each form of government offers to its citizens is also explored in great deal.  In general, I have found that those societies that protect the rights of its citizens prosper and have a greater sense of unity than those where the rulers oppress their people.”

“Indeed, a warrior of some note once said to me:  Free men fight better.  A free man will make sacrifices for his home, his family, and his nation that slaves would not consider.”

“While this is true, it is to be noted that there is a greater sense of national unity in most lands where people enjoy the benefits of liberty.  Indeed, I hold it to be a fundamental right of people to petition their governments for change and a correction of grievances.  Wise leaders have recognized this, realizing that the care of their nation depends on having the willing support of its citizens.”

“Tyrannical governments and corrupt regimes very often collapse from internal or external pressures.  Indeed, many people have fled oppressive governments to seek places where they have more freedom to shape their own destinies.”

“There is a parable from Shou Lung that addresses this issue.”

“A craftsman and his family are seen heading north on a road, leaving the province where there family has lived for generations.  On the way north, they are stopped by a passing merchant who knows the craftsman well.”

“My friend,” said the merchant.  “Why are you leaving our native province?  Do you not know that they have tigers in the north?”

“That is true, old friend.  However, we have bad government back home.  Bad government is worse than tigers,” the craftsman replies.


Table of Contents

Chapter 1:  The Origins of Government: The Social Contract and the Fundamental Rights of Sentients

Chapter 2:  Forms of Government

Chapter 3:  Monarchies and Feudalism

Chapter 4  Empires
Chapter 5:  Theocracies and Magocracies

Chapter 6:   Democracies and Republics

Chapter 7:  Plutocracies

Chapter 8:  Aristocracies and Oligarchies

Chapter 9:  Protecting the Rights of the Individual

Chapter 10:  Historic and Current forms of Government

Chapter 11:  Tools for Governments and Societies: Magic and Technology

Chapter 12: Building a Better Future

Index

Chapter 11 of the book takes a balanced attitude about magic and technology, noting that there are good and evil people who use them.  It calls for people to use magic and technology responsibly.  Magical and mundane pollution can be prevented and treated by responsible use of magic and careful planning to prevent pollution.

Chapter 12 examines how nations can cooperate with each other.  It calls for an end to tyranny and oppression in all forms.  

Overall, the book takes a fair and balanced look at governmental systems.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 23, 2003)

Edena, it's my opinion that things should flow like they are.

My character, for instance, is a writer and tactical genious. Eventually, it seems very likely, that he could be elected unanimously by his sponsors to lead them. This is realistic, and an appropriate way to deal with things. I don't think we should just 'take command' of our sponsors.

Some of us, like Janos, could take power by Force.

Some of us, like Serpenteyes could be placed into power by the current government.

Some of us, like myself, could unintentionally become the military organizer of a great many people.

Some of us, like William, could be elected to power and accepted widely as a great and noble leader of men.

Some of us, like TFO, could lead from secrecy and manipulation, and take power by offing and replacing the real leaders.

This is how things should be done, in my opinion. We, authors, should take it upon ourselves to either make the power ours, or the people should take it upon themselves to make us their leaders. This is my angle, and it has strong flow.



Also, I send a letter to Ardan Turval,

Greatings Ardan,

I am the military Tactician and author Gustav the Iron, and I would like to know if you are interested in a co-sponsored effort to prevent brutal and bloody conflict or conflicts of good and evil in the region. I'm gathering some of the best writers and most intelligent people to help deal with the current 'feuds' going on.

The invitation for myself, yourself, Alarah Gomenei, and others is very important. Between your peace and diplomacy, as well as way with the pen, Alarah's economic genious, and my own understanding of the wars of men and gods, I think we can do something about the problem.

*Note:* My character's levels should be Fighter 11/Iron Knight 9/Warmaster 9, I changed my mind and figured that the most fitting 'themes' for my character are 'die for my country' 'leadership' and 'siegemaster' so these fit perfectly. Also, for my full name I think you should go back to Gustav the Iron. It's sooo perfect .


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 23, 2003)

*A Condemnation of the Attack on Silverymoon and Certain Questionable Alliances*

"Recently, the forces of intolerance attacked the beautiful city of Silverymoon.  Nations fearing the spread of knowledge have decided to silence those who wish to see knowledge spread, not hoarded by the greedy."

"Strangely, there have been recent alliances that call into question the commitment of certain leaders to the principles that they have historically espoused.  The rulers of Evermeet and Everska claim to follow the teachings of the Seldarine, and honor Corellon Larethian.  One must ask if those who truly honor Corellon and the Seldarine would ally with the slavers of Thay and the Shade."

"Perhaps it is time for those rulers to reconsider their alliances.  Renounce the darkness, and repent.  How can those who champion freedom for themselves ally with those who oppress others.  How can those who claim to love the Light of the Seldarine embrace the Darkness.  One cannot serve too masters."

"I urge the elven peoples to petition the leaders of Evermeet and Everska to reconsider their actions.  By supporting Thay, Evermeet seems to be giving implicit consent to the murder of innocents in Silverymoon and elsewhere."

"We must not abandon our principles for the sake of convenience or the naked pursuit of power.  One must ask why the wise and benevolent leaders of two great nations have abandoned the principles that their gods espouse."

"Traditionally, the elven peoples have been champions of goodness.  While some have accused them of arrogance and isolation, I have known many elves who championed freedom, acted compassionately towards strangers, and risked their lives to fight evil and oppression.  Some died heroically defending the innocent and the sacred principles of the Seldarine."

"I urge the elven peoples to honor those who champion freedom and goodness.  If the leaders of great nations have fallen into darkness, they need to be shown the way back into the Light of the Seldarine.  If not, they may lead their people to great disaster."

"As for the issue of magic and technology, I believe what is most crucial is the responsible use of magic and technology to better the lives of individuals.  Behind this lies the fundamental questions of ethics.  In allying themselves with regimes whose practices violate everything that the Seldarine stand for, one must question the commitment some have to the principles of the Seldarine, elven tradition, and the true well-being of their people."

"I pray for the well being of the good people of Evermeet and Everska and the repentance of a leadership that seems to be ignoring their beliefs and best interests."

"I stand firmly with all authors and governments who defend freedom, justice, compassion and the rights of the individual.  I find it shocking that some have apparently abandoned their principles."

"I do urge those who have wronged others to seek their forgiveness.  Forgiveness can change a single life, a nation, or a world for the better.  Many of us need to correct the problems in our own nations.  I am shocked that so many purporting themselves to be noble and good have allied or tolerated that which is truly vile.  Yet there is still time for each of us to mend our ways."


Ardan contacts Arkanyl thanking him for his support.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Creamsteak wrote:_
> 
> Greatings Ardan,
> 
> ...




Most Noble Gustav:

Indeed, your suggestion was most wise and I was thinking of much the same.  I have recently condemned some of the actions of some governments that have been quite troubling. Perhaps some will become more rational.

I believe that an organized efforts for those who wish to see a better life for the people of Toril could make a marked difference in the lives of others.  Indeed, now is the time for all right thinking men and women to hang together, for if we do not, we shall assuredly hand separately.

I look forward to the meeting,

Respectfully,

Ardan Turval


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 23, 2003)

Creamsteak,

A good suggestion.  It will also give Edena some time to set things up formally for people to pick nations.  I believe the nations should be picked according to how they exist in the current FR setting.

The authors may become leaders, or perhaps advisors to leaders.  (Voltairre was welcome at many courts.)

Going offline for the night, as I have a game.  

Edena, 

There is a need to formally set everythign up and allow people to formally pick factions.  I think we have all stirred up enough of a hornet's nest to allow for some interesting choices.  However, I think that the general guidelines for picking nations that you used in the 3rd IR would work. 

It is possible that some of the nations would reverse course from what happened in this thread.  (Hence, Ardan's strong protestations against some very worrying alliances.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

(waits for the rest of the votes to come in)


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm not sure it is smart to rush to control already, but I do know at some point control is going to be the most fun. So I'll agree with most of the people, keep it with writing for a [short] while.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 23, 2003)

Janos as a writer and Janos as a ruler are two entirely different roles...

My votes are with Kalanyr and Lichtenhart: Control but rules light.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 23, 2003)

Published in the Fearun Gazater (with premision from Lichenhart)

Justice for the drow
An Editorial by Hannover Fist

It would seem that the elves of faerun have done their brothers a diservice, one which will take much work to make right, if it even can be made right. The Drow at long last have returned to the surface world (Due to the great retreat) and settled among the trees of Cormanthor. With the recent discoveres concerning the crown wars, I feel that it is important to open negotiations with the Drow.  I ask that the nations of Faerun contact the Drow of Cormanthor. These Drow are worshipers of Vharaun and tend to be more lucid than those who worship Loth. perhaps an accord could be reached. Sembia has allready made a treaty with the Cormanthorian Drow, allowing for trade and safe passage through the great elven wood, something the Elves who once ruled there wouldn't allow...

Further I should point out that many of the Drow of Skullport are not worshipers of Loth, but followers of Vharaun (and to a lesser extent Elestarie).  Due not blindly react and seek to distroy them out of hand. They are opposed to the demon queen and her works...


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 23, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *I'm enjoying very much the game right now, and though control would be fun, I am afraid it could soon turn into the research of the munchkinest combo of the rules we set. So I am for control, as long as it remains rules-light (or free ) *




Put me in this camp, edena, Rules Light =Good.  Beyond that I'm not against having direct control over the powers who sponser me.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 23, 2003)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> *Published in the Fearun Gazater (with premision from Lichenhart)
> 
> Justice for the drow
> An Editorial by Hannover Fist
> ...




Arkanyl publishes a statement agreeing with this sentiment, well mainly he's still somewhat skeptical about Vharaun drow. But it can't hurt to try.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 23, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Arkanyl publishes a statement agreeing with this sentiment, well mainly he's still somewhat skeptical about Vharaun drow. But it can't hurt to try. *




The Vharaun Drow, while certanly not Saints, are a stable culture in the chaos of Drow society.  Though the worshipers of Elestrae would be the prefered group to support (And I think that they should be supported), they do not exist in significant numbers. The Vharaun Drow do, and have shown that they are willing to treat with the other nations of Faerun as equals.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 23, 2003)

Religion in an age of reason
By Hannover Fist, Loremaster

1: The Nature of Faith
2: The Process of Reason
3: The Time of Troubles and what it means to you
4: Faith is a two way street or what has your god done for you today
5: Alignment: Philosophies and Forces


The first chapter of This manuscript reveils the connection between a Deitys power and his worshipers Faith, pointing out that many deities provide nothing of value to their mortal flock.  

Chapter two discribes the process of reason, by which many truths can be uncovered concerning the nature of the world around you.

Chapter three Details the Time of Troubles, going into detail about what each Deity was up to during their mortal incarcination. It also tells why the time of trouble happened. (For those who don't know, AO forced the gods into mortal bodies because they were ignoring the needs of their worshipers)

Chapter Four once again explains that a deities power is derived from it's worshipers, and as such a deity is ultimatly answerable to his worshipers, who have the power to revoke worship if a god does not serve a followers best interests.  Hannover also gives a list of particuarly repressible deities, including Bane, Loth, and Grumish, who offer nothing but misery to those who venerate them. It is suggested that should venneration of these deities  stop, that in time they will fade away.

Chapter Five discusses Alignment, showing it as an actual force and discribes the great Wheel cosmology of the planes as a more accurate alternative to the Great Tree representation.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 23, 2003)

I've been thinking about this, refering to edena's poll...

And I'd like to combine my idea with Bugbear's and Lichtenharts. Here is how I see that working, from my perspective...

We are writers, we write to live, to be known, and as our forum for our knowledge.
Some writers are just that, just simple writers,
Some writers are idealists, that others respect and would be willing to put into power,
Some writers are militants, and will take power if necessary to insure their goals,
Some writers are educators, speaking out and letting people know,

So, my answer to this is just that.

Let the IR start here, and let whatever direction each player takes be his/her own stance. If I, as Gustav, become the military leader of many nations, that is what I will be. If Janos underhandedly becomes the leader of many nations, that is what he will be. If William is elected general leader of a great peacekeeping house, that is what it will be. If Bugbear chooses to remain a writer, and influence rather than outright control his people, that is the way it should be. We shouldn't worry about any major rules for the IR, we should let Edena run it as free-form as possible. We obviously don't need rules to be inspired, or inspirational.

Instead, we play from this point outward, each of us doing what we feel is the most fun. I love the idea of Bugbear being an influence, but lacking true control over what the Orcish, Goblin, and Dwarven people do. He merely is a unified and respected voice in a pile of many.

I, on the other hand, attempt to maintain a coalition of military forces for their general welfare, giving general strategy and ideas but lacking the ability to simply give orders. Sometimes my coalition will not wish to obay my ideas, and instead will feel that other venues are appropriate. I may try to influence them to form a government around my own ideas, and I will ask my sponsors to elect me a leader.

Janos, knowing how to manipulate and deal his hands, will take power by replacing and annexing the leadership of his sponsors, seeking to gain complete and total dictatorship over his empire. This is his way of dealing with the current events, whereas bugbear is an influential writer and Gustaf is an elected general...

I feel that by allowing us to be commanders, or standers by with strong opinions, gives us some degree of freedom from doing what we don't want to do, while still allowing us to do just about anything. I understand why bugbear doesn't want to 'control' the nation and world, but I also know that Mr. Draco and Myself would love to take control, albeit from different stances and ordainments.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 23, 2003)

Self Defense through Inner Strength: A Guide to Safety Through Meditation in These Dangerous Times

Introduction-

Learn to harness your inner strength.  The driving force that will guarentee you a clear mind to make vital descisions with.  The ability to sustain your concentration through all circumstances.  Harness the power to defend yourself from the most fearsome opponents, without so much as a dagger.  Learn the mindset that allows you to shrug off spells as if they were nothing.  Learn the way of the monk.

Being a monk is not about solitude and foregoing material comforts.

Being a monk *is* about focusing your mind through meditation and following the path of order.

In this book you will find all the information you need to harness your own inner strength and make yourself heard.  No longer will bandits be able to raid your village, no longer will pesky undead be a problem, with enough training, even demons will flee before your power.

Chapter 1- The mindset of meditation
Chapter 2- Meditation techniques and what they mean to you
Chapter 3- Body and Mind, Two elements working together in perfection
Chapter 4- Excersizes to tone your body
Chapter 5- Self Defense, Security through Chi
Chapter 6- Simple tricks, shrugging off spells through superior focus

----------

Also, Tanirth Daiwo will begin looking for a place to open a dojo, to give personal assistance to those seeking to follow the way.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 23, 2003)

Orinil’s abortive attempts at bringing down this new industry are fruitless, things have gone too far and the realms have changed. However, his experience has taught him that adaptability is paramount and that it was his lapse in this that brought him to his current lowly station. Time for a change of tack then.

“Information is my forte, the knowledge I could spread is of far greater worth than some of the mindless drivel these publishers are peddling. But……. this knowledge is not for mass market consumption, they will not appreciate it, or pay suitably……..”

“Firstly, I need funds so I can rekindle my empire of eyes and ears. If the Sharn require information, that much I have. I will contact them first to get myself financial and then start on forging links on the surface………, but to what end? Money I can get – have always been able to get – influence I have had, but perhaps this is my chance to master the opportunity in front of me. I have knowledge of politics, the secrets of the powerful and the deals made in shadows from the realms over. If I can find a sponsor to back me, why not use this power for myself. Few of the guilds - trading or thieving - have latched onto the opportunities inherent in this new world. Why then should I leave it to them or even be content with selling it to them. Why not create a mercantile empire that is always one step ahead of every guild, trading house, merchant prince and caravanner in the realms and using the printing press to circulate and misinform on every opportunity they grab and turn it into mine. A trading empire……, ‘Orinil Incorporated’…… and a journal of business & trade……, ‘Orinil’s Inside Trading’……, ah yes I like the sound of that.”



Orinil will seek out an exclusive contract with the Sharn to provide them with extensive information on the current state of the realms, with the guarantee that he can provide peerless knowledge on everything not covered in the printed word as well as an exhaustive analysis of what is printed, all summarised in a concise report. In return they will fund his empire of snitches, servants, scouts, beggars, spys, gossips and sellouts who provide him with his knowledge. Plus of course a stipend which Orinil will direct towards the printing of the exhaustive – yet ever so subtly skewed in his own favour – journal of trade. Then the work on building his trading house will begin……




OOC: Edena, I agree with Sollir and TFO, let things evolve for a while before the level of control grows. I think it would also be interesting if there is a limit on how much control writers are able to exert over their sponsors, so that writers will have to work with their sponsors rather than using them as a tool. 

Personally I'm interested in creating an empire of my own using the Sharn as financial backers only. Perhaps later on I would look at dealing with thieves guilds and trading houses as sponsors to work for or co-opt rather than nations or city states. Will their be any scope for non-government sponsors?


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bugbear:_
> 
> Published in the Fearun Gazater (with premision from Lichenhart)
> 
> ...




We can at least try to deal peacefully and honorably with all who dwell in Cormanthor.  While I share Arkanyl's concerns, perhaps trade and diplomatic relations can bring those who were made outcasts back into the family of nations.  Indeed, those who consider themselves the heirs of Arvaandar do owe the descendants of those forced into the Underdark an apology.  Perhaps brothers and sisters can forgive each other.

Similarly, I truly desire to here why the Lords of Waterdeep have not informed people of the existence of Skullport.  Perhaps peace and trade, which you counsel, are possible.  However, I believe violent acts against those in Waterdeep must come to an end.  The presence of the faithful of Ellistrae in Skullport gives me cause for hope.

However, I am quite troubled by much of the recent news.  Many of the mighty, once accounted wise and noble, have betrayed ancient trusts.  Some have allied themselves with societies that are diametrically opposed to the values that they and their ancestors have espoused.   Too many have done little in the face of threats to their own lands.  Explanations have not been forthcoming and sadly, neither is repentance of those who have wronged their friends and brethren.  For what reasons so many so noble have abandoned the principles thay have espoused I do not know. However, there is still time for them to explain their actions and mend their ways.  Truth is the key to the gates of repentance.  It will not be easy, however.  Few things of true worth are ever easy.

Perhaps there are ways to help those who have been abandoned by others.   I believe that now is a time where the wise must consult with the wise, for the common good of all.

It is my hope that Toril can enter an age of Enlightenment.  I hope that we can work closely together.  Perhaps we should also explore how different cultures, particularly those that have been wronged by others or view the future with little hope, can contribute to building a better world.

Sincerely,

Ardan Turval


Sollir -- This is the 4th IR.  On this Toril, the events of the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd IR did not happen.  Unless Edena rules otherwise, I doubt your character would have knowledge of the alternate Toril of the previous three IRs.  Still, well written as always.

Edena:  Maybe a little time to carry this thread this thread forward and a call for more players might be wise.  Perhaps a recruiting thread and an effort to contact previous IR players might be welcome.  I think some of them might be interested in joining us.  

Plus we can also give you time for anything you might need to you.  I fully appreciate the hard work you have put into the 3rd IR.  So, no need to overwork yourself.  Also, I think anyone who can be of help to you should be of help.

I find myself in agreement with Kalanyr and Bugbear. Rules light means more fun for everyone.  And less work for you.

I have not had this much fun on the boards in ages.  Thanks again for your hard work, your creativity, and your sense of fun.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

Time out.

  Refer to the Talking the Talk Forum, thread Edena to the IR.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

*A Most Modest Gnomish Development*

Time in ...  

  - - -

  TO SERPENTEYE (AND TO ALL IN THE IR)

  While Alarah Gomenei is staring gloomily at his books, reflecting on the hopelessness of this stagnant world and it's stagnant ways, there comes a knock on the door.
  Whoever is knocking is patient.  They knock only once, but the little gnome is still standing there when Alarah opens the door 15 minutes later as he was about to head to bed for the night.
  'Domo Alarah, I am Frereryt of Lantan.  A pleasure to meet you, sir.'
  Before the irritated Alarah can swat the gnome out of the way, the gnome shoves the book he was holding behind his back in Alarah's face.
  'A gift from Lantan, Domo.'
  I must assume Alarah looks a bit disgusted.  Another book ... aren't there enough of those already?
  And haven't they accomplished little or nothing?  That musical artifact would be much better.
  However, the gnome must be guessing Alarah's thoughts, and he interrupts them:  'This is not just any book, Domo.  This is the newest Lantanese invention.  And THIS book'  he gestures with pride 'is going to change the rules.  All the rules.'
  When Alarah takes the book and opens it, he sees that all the pages are blank.  Great Gods, a blank book?
  The gnome snickers, then bends up and whispers conspiratorially in Alarah's ear:
  'We have mastered the process of Mass Permanency.  We can mass produce books with magical dweomers on them.'
  'Only we can do this.  Only Lantan has this secret.  And only we shall ever have it, for the magic is based on our own racial magic.'
  The gnome smiles, then continues:
  'This book has a permanent Comprehend Languages set on it.  Thus, anyone who picks it up and attempts to read it, will comprehend it fully.  Anyone ... any peasant or dumb humanoid who looks at it, will be able to read it.'

  The gnome now really smiles wickedly, and he gestures at the blank book meaningfully.

  'We have placed a permanent 9th rank Domination dweomer, and a permanent 9th rank Mass Suggestion dweomer, on this book.  And on all our parchment that will go to the printing presses.'
  'With this book, you can write down your thoughts, and all who read this book will automatically agree with you.'
  'You can say anything you want ... you can state you are the rightful ruler, or that wizards should fall, or that merchants should rule the world, or that Mystra herself is a fraud, and ALL who read this book will take it as the Word of Truth!'
  'With the mass production of this book, you can topple thrones, build armies, conjure legions of fanatical followers ... you can write ANYTHING you want, and people will follow your words like you were a deity!!'

  The gnome smiles again, like some fiend from the Abyss.

  'What is this book, and the support of Lantan, worth to you, Domo Alarah?  A million gold coins?  A hundred million coins?  Your soul?'
  'We give it to you ... we offer it to you ... with one minor price attached.'
  'You must, in addition to your normal writings, give your protection to Lantan, when you become a great ruler, and you must espouse our cause: all the works of Gond the Wonderbringer and Lantan are good works, to be cherished, to be multiplied, to be used, to be spread all over the world.  Nothing must stand in the way of Lantanese and Gondese business and religious interests.'

  'What say you, Domo Alarah?  Will you accept our offer?'
  The gnome shrugs.
  'Or shall we take our offer to someone else.  Say, Gustav of Mulhorand?'


  NOTE:  Only the gnomes of Lantan can enchant books in this fashion, for it is indeed a racial magic - they deliberately fashioned this magic so that it could not be duplicated by the mages of other races.
  The actual secret of the enchantments lies in the newest gnomish printing presses, not in the books themselves ... this is unknown to anyone but the gnomes.
  Since nobody yet knows of the gnomish invention, and nobody was looking for it (everyone thinks of magical books as rarities from the past, look the Libram of Gainful Conjuration, or Book of Silver Magic), nobody is considering doing anything about it.  
  They cannot do anything about what they do not know about!


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 23, 2003)

[Edena, actually, I have played with the thought of mass producing magic tomes, but I had no idea where to start. Ah well, the Gnomes, like always, have all the good technical things ]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

TO JANOS

  The gnomish ambassador to Thay (there is no gnomish ambassador to Evermeet for the good reason that non-elves are not allowed on Evermeet) approaches Janos the Lich for a 'talk.'
  The little fellow does not seem at all perturbed by the frightening apparition that is a lich;  apparently, he is magically protected from such emanations of power.
  Or perhaps, he is so drunk with power, he is not afraid of power.

  He takes Janos aside, and places a powerful warding spell around them both so that none can hear what is being said.

  Then he speaks:

  'Domo Janos, I am Arlisstir of Lantan.  Nice to meet you ... I have a proposal for you?  Care to hear me out?'
  'Or have you better things to do?'
  Before Janos can react to this rather flippant statement, the gnome continues without input from Janos:
  'We have mastered a way of producing books that will master the reader.  That's right:  master the reader.'
  'With our spells and our gnomish understandings, we can put a book in your hands that, if read by the elves of Evermeet, would convince them to elect you King of the Isle.'
  The gnome chuckles.
  'Don't believe me?  Ah dear me.  Poor Janos.  They won't let him onto the Isle of Evermeet.  He is not worthy, say the elves, of coming to their island.  He is not worthy, of even being allowed the briefest visit.'
  'In fact, his very presence, say the elves, would be a desecration of Evermeet's pristine soil, for is he not an abomination?  An undead monster?'

  The gnome looks Janos in the face, eyes hard.
  He holds out a book that radiates immense magical power, even thought - when looked at - it's pages are empty.

  'This book has been enchanted so that all who read it will be Dominated - a 9th rank Domination! - by the author.  They will fanatically believe whatever the author write.  They will fanatically desire to read more of what the author write!  They will fanatically DO what the author writes!' 
  'They will perceive the writer as being all wise, all knowing, even moreso than their own leaders and rulers.'
  'Would you like to dispose of Queen Amlaruil, or make her your personal slavegirl?  Let her read your writing, and she will beg you for your collar!'
  'Would you like the elves to kneel to you?  With these books, you can supplant the very Seldarine, and rule them as a God-King!!'

  The gnome softens his voice.

  'The Red Wizards of Thay are weak and soft.  Easily swayed, easily tempted.  They puruse every book they can, without taking any safeguards - Thayvian wizards die every day from entrapped books.
  They will be easy prey for your books, if you agree to our terms and we print your books using our magic.
  Elves are fascinated by knowledge.  They are cautious - Oh, they are cautious! - but they will read the books, and the seeds of the poison will be implanted in their minds.  The more they read, the more they will want to read, and the poison will spread.'

  The gnome shrugs.

  'But our help is only for the ambitious.'
  'We have no desire to waste our time and effort on cowards, weaklings, and the timid.'
  'Are you one of the cowards, Domo Janos?  One of the timid?'
  'Or are you willing to seize the reigns of power and remake the world as YOU want it to be?'

  The gnome shrugs again.

  'If you say yes, we have our conditions.  You must accept a Geas, backed by a Wish on our part, that you will agree to our conditions, and trust me ... you will NOT find it easy to break that Wish.'
  'You must agree that, when you are a ruler and wield great power and influence, that you will ally with Lantan.  Lantan shall share in your glory, and be co-ruler of your Realm.  The Church of Gond the Wonderbringer shall be the pre-eminent Church of the land.'
  'We do not object to other churches.  However, our Church will be supreme.  And our devices, our businesses, our works, shall be given first priority over all other goods and services, and they will be the most aggressively marketed.'
  'Those who would shut down our operations, businesses, or smash our works, must be killed.'
  'And that, is all we ask.'

  The gnome frowns, then states bluntly:

  'If you say no, a contingency magic will go off, and you will remember nothing of this conversation, Domo Janos.'
  'You will not be contacted or bothered by us again.  We have no use for weaklings and cowards.'
  'What say you, Domo Janos?'


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

TO MR. DRACO

  Hey there, my friend.  Welcome to the IR.  
  What would you character like to write about?
  Would your character like a nation or two to sponsor him, so that he is protected if his works infuriate others?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

Gnomish ambassadors and agents approach the characters being played by:

  Bugbear
  Lichtenhart
  Inez

  The offer is the same in each case.
  The gnomes will print out your books on their new and improved printing presses, and your books will have the power to dominate (domination, suggestion, enthrallment) all who read them into being absolute believers of every word said.
  (Of course, those who make their saves won't be affected, but not many will do so.)

  In every case, the gnomes point out that this is the road to power, to rulership, to riches, to changing the very reality of Toril.
  The gnomes argue vehemently that Toril needs change - that Toril has been dominated by idiot mages and stupid clerics, that progress has been forcibly halted, that stagnation and a lack of change has destroyed all hope ... but that is all about to change, if certain writers are willing to bring that change.

  In your case, Bugbear and Lichtenhart, the gnomes request that you portray the gnomish race as the supreme race, better than all the others, and that everyone should believe this as fact.
  Gnomes should be the rulers.  Gnomes should be the keepers of the peace.
  Gnomes have the wisdom and knowledge to govern, to bring prosperity, to bring a new golden age to the world.
  And Gond the Wonderbringer, is THE diety worth worshipping (not that stupid Mystra or those other stupid deities.)

  In both your cases, the gnomes state you will be held to your agreement by Geas and Wish (breaking both will be difficult.)

  And in both your cases, the gnomes state that if you say no, you will remember nothing of the conversation (Serpenteye is the only exception so far to this rule.)

  - - -

  In your case, Inez, the gnomes want books destributed to the Sharn.
  The gnomes want the Sharn to see how elves and mankind has ruined the planet (which is partly true, unfortunately), creating vast deserts and moors where lush forests once were, destroying vast amounts of the raw stuff of life, conjuring horrific outsiders to ravage Toril, and acting utterly without responsibility altogether.
  Heck, elves and humans are even responsible for the decline of the Weave, and humans are leading the charge to strength the Shadow Weave, threatening the entire world.
  The Sharn should come up and do something about these humans and elves.  Humans and elves are no better than their ancient foes, the phaerimm.  Humans and elves should be made to obey the Sharn, or suffer the consequences.
  Of course, the gnomes have acted responsibly.  The gnomes should rule alongside the Sharn.  Gnomes and Sharn together could create a better world, if only the effort was made.

  The gnomes also want you to deliver to them all the information you receive, immediately, to Lantan.  This information must be presented accurately, and it must be complete (no lying by omission.)

  As with the others, if you turn down this offer, the gnomish agent informs you that you will remember nothing of the conversation.
  But if you accept, the possibilities for you are endless.

  - - -

  The gnomes do NOT approach you, Kalanyr, because your sponsors are the Chosen of Mystra.
  The gnomes think of the Chosen as slaves of the Balance, who must interfere in EVERYTHING that happens, who already have shaped the Realms to their will, and who are determined not to let a clod of earth be kicked up without throwing 10,000 spells at the matter.
  In other words, the Chosen are seen as the agents of stagnation, as enemies, as threats to be removed.
  Since your character is being sponsored by these Chosen, the gnomes will not approach him.

  - - -

  The other characters in the IR have not been approached yet.
  Apparently, the gnomes are considering whether you're worth their time, and haven't made up their minds yet.

  The gnomes very much want Serpenteye to agree to their terms.
  They see great potential in Serpenteye's character to advance their agenda.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

To answer a very old question of Serpenteye's:

  I am using the Pantheon system for this IR as described in the FRCS.


----------



## Forrester (Mar 23, 2003)

*Hmmmm.*

Oh, the books! SOMEONE needs to counter the damn elvish propaganda. 

*[color=royal blue]The Evil That Elves Do*[/color]
*[color=royal blue]Racism in the Realms*[/color]

That'll be good enough of a start. By the time I'm done, no adventurer (except probably elvish ones, the self-righteous snots) will casually cut off the head of kobold babies again! 

Also need to write something to start pulling the different humanoid races together . . . get them to realize that some unity against the *real* enemies are necessary . . . how about something straightforward like 

*[color=royal blue]On the Brotherhood of Humanoids*[/color]

I've never been good at titles . 

(note: I have zero intention of getting pulled into IR #4, though I respect Edena for being insane enough to go through it again, and I hope all of you have a TON of fun! I figured that I might as well have a tiny tiny tiny presence, though.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

TO ANABSTERCORIAN AND ZOURON

  The gnomes now approach Anabstercorian, with the same speeches, offers, and conditions given above.

  Anabstercorian, in your case the gnomes apparently do not want anything in return for their service!!!

  The gnomish agent just chuckles at the end, and comments:

  'We know you well.  We believe you'll turn out just fine, and a splendid future will be yours.'
  'And the gnomes will be there to share that future.'

  Again, if your character says no, he will not remember the conversation.  (Again, Serpenteye is the only exception to this rule.)

  - - -

  The gnomes approach Zouron, with the same speeches, offers, and terms they gave everyone else.
  Zouron, in your case the gnomes want you to play up the value of Necromancy.  Necromancy should be the supreme school of magic.  Undead should be regularly used by everyone.  
  Intelligent undead should be figures of awe and respect, to be bowed to, for men to humble themselves before.
  Necromancers should be the rulers, or the advisors to rulers.  Necromancers should hold the positions of power, should be spiritual leaders, should be the heroes of the common man.
  Only fools and idiots hate necromancers:  only the bigoted and unenlightened attack necromancers and their works, and these bigots and fools should be ... at best ... restrained or imprisoned or run out of town.  Or better yet, killed and brought back as undead.

  The gnomes request nothing more.
  If you say yes, your books will be empowered with the special gnomish magic, to dominate and enthrall all who read them.
  If you say no, you also will remember nothing of the conversation with the gnomish agent.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

TO FORRESTER

  Welcome Forrester, my friend!

  Heh.  You do not wish to be sucked into the IR?
  Don't worry ... I'm not getting any responses anyways.  My poor IR seems to be dying!  

  - - -

  In any case, the gnomes MOST CERTAINLY approach your character (assuming you have one), Forrester.

  In YOUR case, the gnomes make the offer, and like with Anabstercorian wish nothing at all in return.

  In fact, Forrester, in your case LANTAN is offering to sponsor you (defecting from who it is currently sponsoring) if you will only choose to write for them.
  The gnomes really do like you, Forrester.

  You could also obtain sponsorship from King Obold and the Orcs of the North, the Goblins of the North, the Orcs of the Moonsea, the Goblins of the Moonsea, and the Humanoids of the Underdark (PL 3 due to a total lack of cooperation, but that PL would skyrocket if they united.)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 23, 2003)

Merriam smiles as her book gets printed off, "And this is only the beginning."  Wrapping a white cloak around herself, she hurries off back to her home, a modest sized building.

Upon entering, she quietly closes the door behind her and forgets everything else-she simply begins to start writing the notes for her next work, <<Shackles of the Gods>>  As the voice instructedher, she dumbly nodded.


Edit-
William Ronald-Thanks for pointing that out, I didn't get that fact-heh, I suppose my character's first writing was either more fictitious, or whatever Edena deems would be appropriate (similar to the idea overall).


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 23, 2003)

> And in both your cases, the gnomes state that if you say no, you will remember nothing of the conversation (Serpenteye is the only exception so far to this rule.)




Do we receve a saving throw against this effect?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

TO SOLLIR

  Sollir, the gnomes approach your eccentric lady writer.
  They offer the same thing as per above to her.

  They want her to denounce magic.  Denounce Mystra.  Denounce Shar.
  Magic is a fraud.  Magic, is wicked.  Magic, has put power in the hands of an insane elite.  Magic is the yoke of slavery for the entire world.  
  If Magic were gone, a new golden age could be ushered in by the gnomes with their machines and inventions.
  Gnomish inventions could be the Godsend of an easy life.  Gnomish inventions, could raise the common man to the level of Kings.  Gnomish inventions, could cure all illness, end all social ills, and bring justice and peace to the world.
  If only the wicked mages were eradicated, and those idiots who support them and lick their feet, the gnomes (and perhaps the dwarves too) could build a paradise.

  Again, if your character says yes, she gains the gnomish aid.
  If she says no, she remembers nothing of the conversation.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

FROM BUGBEAR

  Do we receve a saving throw against this effect? (reference to not being able to remember the gnomish offer.)

  THE ANSWER

  Of course.
  I assume you make your save, too.  

  This does not mean, however, that people are suddenly going to believe you if you run around screaming that the gnomes are trying to take over the world.
  The gnomes ... who are they?  Oh, those little folk out on Lantan Isle?  THEY are going to take over the world???  HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 23, 2003)

_Mirriam puts down her quill as the gnome enters the door, sensing something powerful about him..._

"If I simply must include that as an occuring and running theme in my works, along with my newest topic:  I will agree to your bargain, mighty one."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

*Sollir accepts the offer*

Done!

  Sollir is the first to accept the Gnomish offer.

  Remember, Sollir, that you are under Geas (no save) to keep to your end of the agreement.  You must badmouth magic and mages.

  Now, be careful what you say, Sollir ... for people are going to believe every word you write ...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 23, 2003)

Mirriam smiles and cradles herself in both arms once the gnome leaves, the enormous feeling of irony and laughter almost overcoming her.

_Don't...ever...bargain with a devil...You'll get just what you asked for..._

Mirriam goes back to writing, her speed almost doubling since her last book.

OOC-I'll be careful, Edena


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 23, 2003)

Hannover Fist looks hard at the little, prevaricating gnome that stands before him.  He considers carefully his next words, while at the same time trying to burn the memory of the gnomes face and his message into his mind.

"Gnome, I find your words to be offensive, in the extreme!  You come to me asking that I spread your LIES of gnomish superiority! I have allways sought the truth, have allways shared the truth.  

If gnomes were a superior race, you would not need a magic printing press to rule Faerun, your nature would carry your people to the thrones of nations. But this is clearly not the case, as your people rule no lands, not even Lantan Isle.

If Gond the Wonderbringer was the god who best suited the need of the masses, his temples would be overflowing with worshipers. But this is clearly not the case, as Gond is but a minor deity, who give little back to his flock.

Therefore, I must decline your "fair offer." Pray that I indeed do forget this conversation. 

Now be gone!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 23, 2003)

OOC-Ironically, I'm going to church right now, but I'll give Mirriam's work as soon as I can after   it should prove interesting.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 23, 2003)

Once the Gnome leaves I will use my Divination and Loremaster abilities to determine what is up with the gnomes. Assuming I make my saving throw of course 

If I learn anything, but you don't feel that it should be announce on the boards, E-mail me.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 23, 2003)

Janos replies to the gnome: "I have only two conditions: that I know the wording of the Wish before you cast it and that I can examine the Geas spell you intend to cast on me."

"For the rest, you offer is too good to be refused by any man. So, naturally, I accept."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

TO ALL IN THE IR

  The gnomes have decided:  they are approaching everyone in the IR who has not yet been contacted.

  Creamsteak, their terms to you:  They want you to talk about how disgusting, how terrible, humanoids (especially orcs) are.  How Mulhorand suffered at the hands of these beasts.  How orcs should be wiped off the face of Toril.
  They also want, if you become a great ruler, to co-share power with them, to espouse their religion over all others, and to see that their items and creations are forcibly foisted off on everyone else.
  Anyone who opposes the gnomish revolution must be swept aside!

  - - -

  Forsaken One, their terms to you:  They want you to discuss the phaerimm, how the phaerimm almost destroyed the entire world once, and how the phaerimm are about to do it again (if you do not know about the phaerimm, make up stuff!  After all, everyone will believe it!)
  They also want you to endlessly proclaim Sammaster's prophesy as being utterly true, that the Day of Reckoning is near, and - in fact - that only the Dracoliches have the secret of saving the world from the phaerimm.

  - - -

  Mr. Draco, they contact your character.
  They make no specific demands from you.  They seem to be content to let you say what you please, and do as you please.
  They have a new invention called the Newspaper, however.
  The Newpaper, a collection of large, thin sheets of paper on which numerous small articles are written.

  Would you be so kind as to start a Newspaper distribution center?

  Of course, THESE Newspapers will be enchanted with the Domination and Mass Suggestion just like those Gnomish Books ...

  - - -

  Deel, the gnomes contact your character.
  They have no specific demands for him.

  - - -

  Venus, the gnomes contact your character.
  They have no specific demands for him.

  - - -

  Festy Dog, the gnomes contact your character.
  All they want is for you to write about the grand history of the gnomes.  Gnomes were pivotal in everything that happened.  Gnomes did all sorts of great, heroic deeds.  Gnomes won great wars that changed the world for the better.  Gnomes led the light of civilization and progress in a darkened world.
  Again, if you say no, you will not remember the conversation with the gnomish agent.

  - - -

  William, ah yes ... William, a gnomish agent contacts Arden.

  And here is what the gnomish agent has to say, after describing the gnomish books of domination (and now, the gnomish newspapers of domination) :

  'You want peace, do you?  Well, HERE is the way to peace ... you can write about the virtues of peace, and how people should be peaceful, and they WILL be peaceful, because you tell them to be peaceful!'
  'You do not like this?  Mind control, you say?  Thought control?  Tyranny?'
  'Consider the history of this world.  Consider it's blood-soaked past.  EVERY race on this world has made war on the other races.  Every race has practiced predudice and bigotry.  And most races - most individuals, for that matter - want what is best for Number One, and to the Abyss with everyone else!'
  'You know it well.  Well, we the gnomes are changing the rules.  We are reinventing the rules of this wretched world.  In the new setup, you CAN make a difference.  You CAN bring peace.'
  'We know you will spill our secret offer to you to others.  We are not intimidated by this ... we expect our secret to be spilled.'
  'The important secret, our invention that makes our books and newspapers possible, is not possible for any other than a gnome to duplicate.'
  'If our land is invaded, we will simply take our inventions and hide them magically all over the multiverse, and you will never find them all ... our books will continue to flow, and people on Toril will continue to be influenced by us.'
  'So, you can join with us, with the gnomish revolution, or be swept away by it.'

  'We ask nothing of you, Domo Ardan.  We will give you this power freely, for we know what you will do with it, and this pleases us.'
  'Your choice, Domo Ardan.  What will it be?'


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

TO BUGBEAR

  The gnome departs in a huff, muttering something about idiots.

  Your scrying indicates VERY POWERFUL magic on Lantan Isle.
  However, powerful magical abjurations keep you from learning any particular secrets, except one:

  The gnomes are dispersing their mages and their inventions, disappearing off into other Planes, pocket dimensions, various remote places in the Realms, and perhaps to other Crystal Spheres.
  They seem very intent on protecting themselves in the case of an attack.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 23, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *TO BUGBEAR
> 
> The gnome departs in a huff, muttering something about idiots.
> 
> ...




Am i able to determine the nature of this magic? Is it divine or arcane, what school or domain?

Edit: Also, can I pinpoint the locations to which they are traveling?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 23, 2003)

I will not accept their offer as of this very moment... even though their term seem decent to me. Just a bit too perfect. 

Sammaster, the Cult of the Dragon and every last undead dragon in the Realm declines.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

TO JANOS

  The Geas is straight forward.  You must comply with the gnomish request in word and deed (if they made a request, of course.)

  The Wish:

  I wish (gnomish name for your character, including reference to your character's soul, mind, body, and penumbral presence) to be held in word and spirit - in his ((or her)) words and deeds - to the terms just verbally agreed to between (reference to self, the gnome's soul, mind, body, and penumbral presence) and (gnomish name for your character, including reference to your character's soul, mind, body, and penumbral presence) and to which (gnomish name for your character, including reference to your character's soul, mind, body, and penumbral presence) is now bonded in a Geas to which he ((or she)) willingly agreed to.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 23, 2003)

[I meant the version of the spell they wanted to use on me. What repercussions there were etcetera.]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

FROM BUGBEAR

  Am i able to determine the nature of this magic? Is it divine or arcane, what school or domain?

  THE ANSWER

  It is Arcane Magic and Divine Magic both.
  The gnomes are making an all out effort to protect themselves.
  The Church of Gond is working hand in hand with the gnomish mages.

  Schools?  Powerful abjurations (to stop scrying).  Powerful alteration (to teleport, plane shift, or worldwalk away.)  Powerful conjuration and enchantment (to create pocket dimensions and hiding places.)

  BUGBEAR

  Edit: Also, can I pinpoint the locations to which they are traveling?

  ANSWER

  No.  Nobody seems to be able to do so.
  The really powerful nations of Halruaa, the City of Shade, Thay, Dambrath, Evermeet (and the like) and powerful races like the Sharn and Phaerimm, could probably track down the gnomes on a case by case basis.
  But, of course, someone would have to warn them that something is amiss.  That the gnomes are up to something very big.
  Right now, these nations and peoples have more important things on their minds that the doings of a little people out on a little island in the middle of the ocean.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

TO JANOS

  Just that.  You must abide by the demands of the gnomes, and write articles that they have asked you to write.
  (You would have to write those articles here, in the IR, starting immediately, in addition to what you normally would be writing.)

  You can always try to twist the Wish, of course.
  Whether you succeed, or whether the Geas forces you to cease and desist ... well, it's up to you to find out just how far you can push your luck!

  Do you accept the gnomish offer and terms, Janos?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

Be offline for a while.  Keeping posting.  

  I do hope Serpenteye stays with us!

  It should be obvious ... if one of you accepts the gnomish offer, then passes blank (gnomish enchanted) pages on to Kalanyr, then Kalanyr will be able to use the gnomish magic also.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 23, 2003)

*ATTN: MR DRACO*

Hannover Fist, writes a letter to a monk whom he has heard of, suggesting a colaborative work.  One which would combine his own Art of Reason with the monks meditative focus techniques.

He also tells in the letter of his encounter with the gnome, sharing what he has learned though scrying.

(Mr Draco, I hope that the two of us combining our philosophies will produce a work which will give those who read it, and follow the excersise within a bonus to resisting Mind control)


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 23, 2003)

"Very well, Arlisstir of Lantan" Janos says with that typical arrogant smile of his, "cast the Geas and then Wish with the words you just spoke. If they are different, I will Teleport away, and you have wasted a lot of your personal energy for nothing."

Janos will not resist the spell Geas and neither will he resist the spell Wish with the wording the Gnome gave him. Janos has (+60 spellcraft to determine wether the spells are really that).

[Janos pays *very* specific attention to the "gnomish name for your character, including reference to your character's soul, mind, body, and penumbral presence". I'd like to hear that part IC please.]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

I can't give it In Character, for it is a magical word.
  It is just a blanket word for who your character is.  It is intended so that an accidental reference to someone else cannot happen within the Wish.

  The gnome does not try to pull off any shenanigans, but is straight forward.

  Do you accept the Geas and Wish, Janos?


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 23, 2003)

> 'You must, in addition to your normal writings, give your protection to Lantan, when you become a great ruler, and you must espouse our cause: all the works of Gond the Wonderbringer and Lantan are good works, to be cherished, to be multiplied, to be used, to be spread all over the world. Nothing must stand in the way of Lantanese and Gondese business and religious interests.'




Alarah stares at the Gnome in amazement then starts to laugh. "Ahh, I have always loved your people, dear Frereryt, and was I a religious man I would venerate Gond as among the highest of deities. I have advocated the spread of inventions troughout my books, what you're asking is nothing I would not already do. I agree to your suggestion."   

_____

Alarah will act swiftly to consolidate his financial resources and raise all the capital he can (up until the amount that is needed) from Torillian and interplanar agencies. Then he will channel those funds towards expanding his capacity for printing and distributing enough books to reach most, if not all, of the sentient inhabitants of Toril.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 23, 2003)

Yes, I accept it.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 23, 2003)

After the Gnome has left Janos writes a letter to Ardan Turval:

_Dear Ardan Turval,

I have been contacted by a Gnome who had a disturbing offer. It seems like they managed to make some sort of book with the effect that when someone reads it, they get Suggested to do it.

This, of course, is a grave threat to the free will of the entire world. That is why I propose that you write a book about the Ethics of Magic. This book should, at least, deal with the school of Enchantment. Then, you can make either a whole serie, or just put all the information in one book.

The reason I ask you is because I think you are the most concinving writer I know. I can write a study like no other, but I lack the compelling arguments and the clever wordings that make your works so great.

If you wish, I can supply you with various background materials, and even ideas.

Sincerely,

Janos Audron_


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 23, 2003)

Krysophrenos' response to the gnome:

"I can't believe you came here, the place that I consider as a temple of the Truth with an offer like that. I would not have agreed even if you had proposed to commit such a crime for a just cause. The thought your people actually invested time and resources on such a plan is making me seriously reconsider the opinion I had of your race and your god. Now, as it is not my custom to incinerate my guests, I ask you to leave. Oh and please don't ever try to cast a spell, or I won't consider you my guest anymore, and you'll probably know what happens to those caught without permission in the lair of an angry dragon."


That same evening the Encyclopaedists gather themselves to discuss.
"As we're all bound by the same Oath, our first duty is to Truth. Truth must be protected. The servant of Truth must be protected. This place, the birthplace of the Encyclopaedia and the Gazette, is not safe anymore. I think the Encyclopaedia and the Gazette has to be protected in different ways. The Encyclopaedists and our main work should be moved to a secret location, where they could remain untouched by this new kind of madness. We will do everything we can to protect you.
I will remain here, and with the help of the Correspondants I will found four separate Editions of the Gazette. Since we could be victim of of a book of domination like the one the gnome offered to us, nothing will be written on the Encyclopaedia unless all the Editions of the Gazette agree with it. I know how this will slow our work, but I see that as our only way to protect us from the storm that will come.
I'll be sincere with you. We're going  to be hated, to be accused of lying, to be persecuted or even killed, because we dare defend the truth. The very people we're trying to help won't understand us. I ask you to be strong, and loyal to our Oath.
They cannot hold back the sun. It will rise and shine again."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2003)

_Wondwers what all the fuss is about, and ponders perhaps that maybe he should get in on all the hooplah, but is not quite sure where to begin..._


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 23, 2003)

*The Key to Happiness* 

(written in the magic book, printed and distributed (For Free! Payed from the coffers of Alarah Gomenei and whatever funds he may have been able to borrow) troughout Toril, starting with my sponsor countries and radiating outward. A large shipment may even find its way to Sigil) 

"Since the sentient being is never truly content with his lot and always wishes to improve it the key to happiness in any society and individual is economical progress. Only if a person enjoys, or can expect to enjoy, a substantial increase in his standard of living can he experience true satisfaction with himself.

The primary goal of any responsible ruler is to supply the greatest amount of happiness to the greatest amount of his people, and since happiness is tied to productiveness the ruler must do everything he can to increase the total economical growth of his society.

The ruler is obligated towards his people, but the people also have their obligations to their rightful ruler. The rightful ruler is the one that can fulfill his obligations towards his people and that ability is based on the ruler's personal knowledge in the science of economy. It is completely impossible to question the fact that I am the person in the multiverse most knowledgeable in the field of economy. For the betterment of the worlds and the betterment of every individual and society therein I, Alarah Gomenei, am therefore  the rightful ruler of all, my word should be obeyed completely and without question. 

 It is everybody's responsibility to spend their complete and utter dedication on working to advance the society at large, putting their personal interests below those of the society and their rightful ruler. Thus the individuals' lot will also be improved in time. The individual must always strive to improve his ability to do so by educating himself and applying his education in a productive manner. Learning the magical arts must be a priority of those who are capable of advancement in that field, the advancement of technology is equally important and must also be prioritated. The individuals who lack significant talent in those areas must strive to find other ways to benefit society. All labour done in the name of civilization is honourable and good, even that usually considered menial. 

The Isle of Lantan serves as an eccelent example of a productive, and therefore good, society. The noble and wise gnomes of that island enjoy a great deal of prosperity under their wise God Gond the Wonderbringer. That is an example we must strive to emulate, but not copy. Every society has its own peculiarities and only those with sufficient wisdom and education in the arts of finance can decide what laws to enact to steer the society in a desirable direction. For their wisdom and wealth, however, Gnomes are always to be treated with respect and courtesy, even those who may happen to be hostile to you, for gnomish friendship is of great value.

There is a danger in these times that I must warn you about. Sinister forces are spreading insiduous propaganda and poisonous books among the populous, there is no telling which book or other printed work is tainted with fiendish magics to destroy your very soul. Only books officially approved by the Gomenei Department of Censurship can safely be read. Under no circumstance must you ever read a book that is not! Trust me when I say that death is infinately preferable to that. 

Please recommend this book to all your friends and relatives. (This book is approved by the censors, the magical mark on the cover attests to that.)"


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 23, 2003)

[Just write a book, any book worth sponsoring, any book with an idea, an opinion, a secret. Just write...]


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 23, 2003)

As the first Gnomish Mind-control books hit the streets, I shall aquire several copies.

Then with the greatest possible care I shall attempt to understand the enchantments placed upon them, how these magicks effect the reader, and investigate means in which the suggestions can be undone and/or the books can be made harmless.

Also, I shall forward copies to Lichenhart (and any others whom I feel are sympathitic to my veiws on this matter), with a warning to the nature of the books, asking that he and his people also seek a way to unravel the magics of these books. Hopefully, an ansewer will be found before the damage is too great.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *[Just write a book, any book worth sponsoring, any book with an idea, an opinion, a secret. Just write...] *




Misha Koldun decides to write a lengthy set of memoirs as his first foray into the strange landscape of literature.  He does not wish to persuade but tell a story, a story of a man born as a human, who through extraordinary circumstances, and the intervention of the Gods themselves became not only an elf, but also a Champion of Corellon, and a defender of those who could not defend themselves.

*Following the Spiral: The Koldun Memoirs *

_A dense, yet flowing text, written in the style of a journal, in fact much of the text is taken straight from Misha’s journal, and displays his viewpoint from before and after he was changed into an elf from being a man.  A story of a love between himself and an elven princess, Valia, and his eventual loss of his love, as the two grew apart, as their destinies took them in two very different directions…

A story of his battles against the darkness, the darkness that infests Faerun and will destroy it at any given chance; it is a tale of hardship and triumph.  A celebration of the spirit of adventure, and the will to face any challenge no matter the cost.  His view on the races of Faerun, from Orc and goblin to the Genasi and even the Dragon’s themselves.  He speaks of his traveling companions, Gruush an orc monk, Karanaj a Half-Dragon sorcerer and his love Aliya, twin sister to Valia.  In the later chapters, Misha travels alone, for soon his journey is a lonely battle, many of his companions having passed on, or simply retired, not willing to continue to battle the darkness, as zealously as Misha.

In the end, Misha speaks of the validity of magic, the need for divine forces in the world to guide mortals, and that evil in all its guises is simply a mirror to what good exists in the hearts of mortals.  He believes that mortals should be able to make their choices on how they wish to live, and that the ultimate evil is the removal of choice from any being, for that is an ineffable right of all peoples…_

-Misha Koldun


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

TO TOKIWONG


  Hey there, my old friend.
  Welcome to the 4th IR, Tokiwong.  

  What to do?  How to begin?

  Your character is a writer, in an Alternate Forgotten Realms.
  In this Alternate Forgotten Realms, the gnomes invented the printing press, then they invented the Priting Press of Domination (all books released have permanency, domination (at 9th level), mass suggestion (at 9th level), and tongues on them.)

  Now, you can write ... and your works will be published, for there are many publishing houses across the Realms.
  In this way, you can be a mover and shaker of Torilian history.

  OR ...

  You can accept the offer of the gnomes, in which case you write, and your books will be Books of Domination, and all who read them will believe absolutely everything written in them!

  That is the current state of things.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *TO TOKIWONG
> 
> 
> Hey there, my old friend.
> ...




Misha's books will be written the normal way, he has no intentions to steal anyone's freedom, and will speak against such tactics as immoral, and evil, and demand that such devices be destroyed... for any who would use it, certainly have striped the rights of all peoples to choose for themselves... such evil is beyond all evils... *Stealing a man's right to choose for himself...*


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

NOTICE:

  Janos, Serpenteye, and Sollir have accepted the Gnomish Offer.

  Bugbear, Forsaken One, Lichtenhart, and Tokiwong have rejected the Gnomish Offer.

  Anabstercorian, Creamsteak, Deel, Mr. Draco, Festy Dog, Inez, Venus, William, and Zouron have not yet decided.

  Kalanyr did not receive the offer:  if someone shares the gnomish enchantments with him, he gets it by default. (That goes for all who rejected the gnomish offer, by the way.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2003)

_Misha will call for a censure of the Gnomes for the creation of such a ghastly and inherently evil device of brainwashing, and wishes to move to have all such devices with the intent of dominating innocent and not so innocent peoples as evil and wrong... no matter what good one may choose... the road to hell is paved with good intentions..._

*If the gnomes do not desist... guerilla war shall begin... and their printing houses that use this device shall be sabotaged... for no one should steal anyone elses will!*

_Misha writes an inflammatory Editorial in Waterdeep Chronicle speaking against the Gnomish Printing Press of Domination._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

*The First Book of Dominance:  The Key to Happiness*

POSTED BY SERPENTEYE

  The Key to Happiness 

  (see Serpenteye's post on page 6)

  - - -

  THE CONSEQUENCES

  This book spreads like wildfire.
  Where only one copy of the book exists, it is passed around, hundreds of people reading it.
  Where books are banned, it is sneaked in and covertly read.

  Anti-government riots break out in Talashar, Halruaa, Dambrath, Luiren, Var the Golden, Calimshan, Amn, Tethyr, Waterdeep, Luskan, Cormyr, Sembia, the Dalelands, Thesk ... and it gets worse from there.
  The government of Thesk topples as the common people put the Imperial Palace to the torch.  The army mutinies against the government.  There is an outraged demand nationwide that Alarah Gomenei by made immediate ruler, and that the incompetent current government be exiled or executed. 
  The Knights of the Shield lose control as anarchy erupts in Amn and Tethyr.  Enormous crowds of people congregate in the streets, shouting the name of Alarah Gomenei.
  In Mulhorand, there is mutiny among the army, which stops dead the attempt to annex Unther.
  Suddenly, the Mulhorandi government has a full scale revolt on it's hands.
  In Thay, the slaves rise up, shouting Alarah's name.  All the Abyss breaks out across Thay, as wizard towers come under attack, wizards are lynched in the streets, and mobs storm public buildings.
  In Waterdeep, there is an outraged cry for the Lords of Waterdeep to step down, and a democratic council - led by Alarah, to replace them.
  The government of Luskan topples, and the Arcane Brotherhood loses control, as the Shipmasters of Luskan declare their allegiance to Alarah.
  In Sembia, riots and demonstrations break out across the land, in every major city.
  In Zhentil Keep, a civil war starts as the army and part of the Black Network revolts, attempting to put Alarah up as their new ruler.  (There is amazement in Hillsfar and in Mulmaster at this, until the trouble spreads there too.)

  When King Obold of the Orcs gets his copy, he and his people come to their senses:  civilized behavior is the answer.
  The Humanoids need to form a productive economy (even if it is heavily slanted towards war) like their human and demihuman neighbors.
  The Goblins agree, and they declare a truce with their Orcish neighbors.

  Copies of the book get into the hands of the drow, with the results one might expect:  a bloodbath.
  The clergy of Lolth slaughter those who rise up, but more keep rising up to slaughter back.

  Thesk openly declares it's loyalty to Alarah, and openly allies with Lantan.
  Luskan follows suit.
  Parts of Chessenta and the Vilhon Reach then follow suit.
  Parts of Sembia, declare independence from Sembia, and declare their loyalty to Alarah.

  The dwarves and elves of Faerun, alarmed and amazed at this sudden development, make the mistake of looking at the book that seems to be the cause of the revolts.
  Soon, the elves of Evermeet are in revolt.
  Evereska, degenerates into civil strife.
  Mithril Hall and Citadel Adbar declare independence from Luruar and ally with Alarah.
  Civil War erupts among the dwarves of the Great Rift.

  The Scro of Realmspace think this Alarah guy is a genius.  Why didn't they think of this?  They simply must commence open trade with the surface.
  The illithid (both in Realmspace and in the Underdark) destroy every copy of the book they find, after a few of them succumb to it's lure.
  The neogi start fighting amongst themselves.
  The beholders, puzzle over the book, trying to decide whether this is supreme logic, or supreme deception?

  The Sharn and Phaerimm, more immune to magical influences, are unaffected by the book.

  In the City of Shade, though, they absolutely agree with the book ... and then an uprising starts.

  The chaos continues to spread ...


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 23, 2003)

Janos writes two books, neither of them very good. But he didn't need a good book, he needed a magical book. And that is what he got

The two books are: The History of Karsus the Great and A Study on Wishes.

Both books are limited edition. Both books are so enchanted that the reader does not wish to read from any other author. 

The first book is spread amongst the Shades and contains the suggestion to pass it on to other Shades (not other races).

The second book is spread amongst the Red Wizards and contains the suggestion to pass it on to other Red Wizards (not other wizards).

With these books, Janos hopes to gain control over Thay and the City of Shade.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 23, 2003)

OOC-If possible, my book will also be enchanted with the Sympathy dweomer.  The books are free as well.

*Shackles of the Gods*
By: Mirriam Dhul, a keeper of the peace

Chapters 1-4 deals with demipowers, demideties, lesser gods, intermediate gods, greater gods and over.  It denounces them, labels them as fakes and makes anyone who reads them to lose all belief and faith in them.
Chapter 5 includes Mystra and Shar and their arcane magicks, telling how all of them are horrible, wretched creations of the vilest sort that no mortal should attempt to wield, it makes 
mages denounce their ways and repent instead.

And the bulk of the book, Chapter 6: The True Faith
By the time this chapter is read, the reader dismisses all faith in all of the gods and their servants.  This section interweaves all that was said previously: a Golden Era, one free of the gods and arcane magicks.  Instead, it encourages them to worship the real power, the one who deserves to be worshipped...the one true faith, to put all their mind, body, and *soul* into worshipping *Asmodeus* (or the Serpent behind him-depending on the cosmology you use), the true and rightful ruler.  It also acknowledges the other devils and Lords of the Nine.  It tells them to share the book with all those they know who would read it, their friends, and family-and to do their best job to do so. Furthermore, it also compels them to not read any other books except those approved by Mirriam Dhul or Asmodeus himself...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

POSTED BY BUGBEAR:

  As the first Gnomish Mind-control books hit the streets, I shall aquire several copies.
  Then with the greatest possible care I shall attempt to understand the enchantments placed upon them, how these magicks effect the reader, and investigate means in which the suggestions can be undone and/or the books can be made harmless.

  FROM EDENA_OF_NEITH

  If you start working now, there is a counterspell that could be produced in about another 200 posts.
  The Counterspell would have to be contagious, spreading from one person to another, until it infected most of the people on the Continent of Faerun, making them immune to the Gnomish domination and suggestion magic.
  The Counterspell, would require Faerie support (there is someone out there with the Faerie as a Sponsor, I would note) in order to work ... magic of a level necessary to counter the ingenious gnomish magic needs to come from the innately magical Faerie.  (At least, if you want your Counterspell in time to do any good.  You could not use the help of the Faerie, but it will take much longer then.  Of course, the Faerie must AGREE to help you first.)

  The Gnomish magic is based on their Printing Presses.
  The actual enchantments of Domination (9th level), Suggestion (9th level), and Tongues (9th level) are all on the Printing Presses, which have been specially built out of rare materials for this purpose.
  The Gnomes have somehow made the enchantments Permanent and Contagious, so that every book that is produced on those printing presses, bears the lethal enchantments.
  The books then spread their enchantments to any readers.

  Based on your understandings, you realize that it IS possible to duplicate what the gnomes have done.
  It would take 200 posts worth of effort, and a major nation would have to sponsor it, but it could be done.

  Any of the Gnomish books can be easily destroyed, of course.
  The enchantments on them can be broken by Dispel Magic, Anti-Magic Shell, Mordenkainen's Disjunction, or any other antimagic dweomers or psionics.
  Unfortunately, the enchantments must be broken one book at a time, and there are a lot of Gnomish Books.
  That is why a Contagious Counterspell is in order.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

TO TOKIWONG

Tokiwong, I know you're not going to believe this, but the phaerimm are offering to sponsor your character (protect your character, and distribute his books via magic.)
  The phaerimm declare that the gnomes are worse than the blasted Netherese, and if someone on the surface does not stop them ... then the phaerimm WILL.

  Tokiwong, mobs are attacking your publishing house and trying to kill your character, for daring to speak out against the gnomes (Serpenteye's book has spread far and wide, you see.)
  I suggest you take a Sponsor!!


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2003)

*Choice is for the People*

A short and simple treastise on the validity of personal choice, and freedom...

*An excerpt*

_...The fact that all beings, given freewill are allowed to choose for themselves, how they wish to live and feel.  One may believe that I speak of Anarachy, but that is an over simplification of these views.  I see choice as the will of a person, freewill given manifest, and a given facet of personal rights.  There is no greater violation of the spirit then the removal of freewill.  

I consider that Mental Rape, to force one's will upon another, to defile their intrinsic ability to choose by the insinuation of an outside force.  For what is domination but the absolute and total control of the spirit, the removal of all ability to choose and live for themselves.  If one chooses to beleive my words, then I commend them, if one chooses to not belive my words, then I commend them, for that is the decision of the reader to decide how they must feel... that is the matter of Freewill..._

- Misha Koldun


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *TO TOKIWONG
> 
> Tokiwong, I know you're not going to believe this, but the phaerimm are offering to sponsor your character (protect your character, and distribute his books via magic.)
> The phaerimm declare that the gnomes are worse than the blasted Netherese, and if someone on the surface does not stop them ... then the phaerimm WILL.
> ...




Misha Koldun will accept their aid if they swear to promote an ideal of freewill and choice... and allow the people the chance to choose for themselves.. if possible he will look to Evermeet as well... though they may sponsor another already...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

JANOS POSTED:

  The two books are: The History of Karsus the Great and A Study on Wishes.
  Both books are limited edition. Both books are so enchanted that the reader does not wish to read from any other author. 
  The first book is spread amongst the Shades and contains the suggestion to pass it on to other Shades (not other races).
  The second book is spread amongst the Red Wizards and contains the suggestion to pass it on to other Red Wizards (not other wizards).
  With these books, Janos hopes to gain control over Thay and the City of Shade.

  THE CONSEQUENCES

  The City of Shade, amazingly, reasserts order and law.
  Apparently, the memory of mighty Karsus has fired up these people, and a burst of super-nationalism is in progress.
  Thanks to your book, Janos, the Shade throw off the effect of Serpenteye's book.

  In Thay, the Red Wizards start making Wishes.  This is very unfortunate, for Wishes tend to go awry - especially when spell bedazzled Red Wizards start throwing them around like popcorn.
  A lot of rather scary things start happening in Thay.  It is not a good time to visit that country.

  Janos, the Shade then kidnap your character, take him to the City of Shade, and wish to know how he knew of Karsus, whether Karsus can be returned, and whatever else he might know concerning Netheril, and ... also ... what in the name of Shadow is going on?
  Janos, I hope you make a good case for being the ruler of the Shade.  For Lord Shadow of the Shade is NOT happy with the recent turn of events, and is thinking of having your character slowly and painfully drained of life by a wraith.

  Write carefully!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

The phaerimm arrive just in time to save your character, Tokiwong, from outraged mobs.

  The phaerimm, in which must be the strangest of alliances, work with the local authorities (in your area, Tokiwong) to restore order and break the hold of the Gnomish Domination.
  Unfortunately, the appearance of the phaerimm - in force - on the surface starts a panic.
  Soon, the news is flying - THE PHAERIMM ARE ATTACKING!

  The name of the phaerimm is terrifying.  Local Lords, already dealing with destablization or revolt, are whelmed.
  Entire towns head for the hills.  Cities brace for assault.  Cries for assistance against the phaerimm onslaught to come are heard everywhere.
  In Halruaa, this news comes, and these ancient enemies of the phaerimm go to highest alert.

  The Shade, hearing of the phaerimm, rally behind their leader, Lord Shadow (making Jano's job even harder) who declares the Shade will recover the Glory of Netheril.

  - - -

  Rumors start spreading across Faerun that the Chosen of Mystra are openly attempting world domination and mind control (Serpenteye, you did this one.)
  As a result, Churches of Mystra are being assaulted, smashed, reduced to cinders, in a number of places.
  Even the elves are suddenly wary of the Chosen.
  A mob tries to storm Blackstaff Tower in Waterdeep, where Khelben and Laeral live, to evict them from the city ... a number of mages join in, and hundreds are killed in the magical firefight.
  Khelben and Laeral are victorious, and Khelben states that the gnomes are behind ALL of what is happening - unfortunately, nobody believes him.
  Why should they?  The gnomes are a pathetic little people out on a pathetic little island in the middle of the ocean.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 23, 2003)

[Edena, let me tell you the problem here:

I. Am. A. Lich.

Geas does not affect me.
Wraiths do not affect me.
Killing me does not affect me.

There are some things that can kill me:

Hunter of the Dead (If he encounters a cleric that attacks him in melee, he Shapechanges, thus negating a Hunters of the Dead ability)

10th level or Epic Magic. (There is no 9th level or lower defense against this. This is one of the few threats I can not counter.)

Mordenkainen's Disjunction. (This is countered using a Contingecy that brings an Antimagic Field into effect when it is cast.)

Janos is aware of all this, and is incredibly arrogant. That is his only real weakness.

The entire character can be found here


]


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2003)

_...The Phaerimm, perhaps there is something to be said, that the world is in chaos now.. because of the written works of choice individuals who by thier own merits wish to subvert the general populace for their own ends, be it ill or good, they force innocents by the usage of tomes printed on enchanted presses of Gnomish design to control and force individuals into their way of thinking... The Phaerimm are here to maintain stability, and help, for the world will be drug into chaos by those who continue to use this enchanted printing press for their own benefit.

But many beleive that the gnomes are simply beneath notice. I find that odd.  For a threat can come in many guises, and to dismiss one simply because of them being a gnome is an act of supreme ignorance and arrogance... A threat to personal freedom and choice, is a threat to all people.  There will not be stability until such Enchanted Printing Presses are destroyed, and the gnomes involved censured for their actions.  

What price do you put upon personal freedom to choose one's way of thought, I say I put that price nearly beyond reach, and there is nothing I would not do, to preserve that personal choice for all peoples.  I may not agree with all peoples, but I will not forc my beleifs upon another for my own gain!  That is rape, plain and simple, and death is too simple a punishment for one who would do such a thing..._

*An excerpt from the Articles of Freedom, written by Misha Koldun...*


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

*The Second Book of Domination:  Sollir's Shackles of the Godss*

SOLLIR POSTED:

  Shackles of the Gods

  (See Sollir's article on page 7.)

  THE CONSEQUENCES

  Very large numbers of churches and cathedrals across the Realms are destroyed, going up in flames, hacked down, blown to bits, as outraged readers revert to athiesm, or worship of Asmodeus.
  This book, like Serpenteye's, spreads like wildfire, and the authorities cannot stop it's spread.

  Dambrath collapses into total anarchy as it's common people revolt against both Lolth and Loviatar.
  Aglarond revolts against the Simbul (this is rather tragic, as the Simbul and her people start fighting each other.)
  Another attempt to storm Blackstaff Tower is made, and once more hundreds of people die in the magical firefight.
  The people of Shadowdale attempt to evict Elminster, Dove, Storm, and Sylune.  Elminster retreats into his tower to keep the peace - they bring a catapult to knock it down, and Elminster fries the catapult.  Sylune kills a number of people, infuriated at this treason.  Dove and Storm flee.
  In Luruar, Queen Alustriel manages to hold on to power, for she is very much beloved by her people.
  Rashemen disintegrates as the men revolt against the Witch rulers of that realm.
  Mulhorand erupts into chaos as the devil worshippers attempt to overthrow both the Mulhorandi Pantheon and the government.  There is civil war there.
  It is the final blow for Unther.  That beset nation collapses, it's government toppled.  Separate factions battle it out for control.

  The Avatars of a number of the Deities of the Realms APPEAR, in various places around the Realms, denouncing the gnomes, denouncing Lantan, denouncing Sollir's character, and calling for war against Lantan.
  However, many of these Avatars are attacked by their own worshippers.  The Gnomish Magic is strong, and the Avatars cannot dispel it all at once.
  Soon, a lot of Avatars are banished as their former worshippers assault them.

  The Avatar of Asmodeus and others of his ilk start showing up in Faerun.
  New Unholy Churches and Cathedrals go up.
  Many, many peoples flock to the new, dark, faiths.

  As a result, ALL of the Deities of the Forgotten Realms are now angry, and ready to become involved in what is happening.
  They do not appreciate this assault on their power.

  Again, a large group of athiests (the first, perhaps, in the Forgotten Realms) forms.
  They want no deities, and advocate no religion.  They eschew religion altogether.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

Lord Shadow challenges Janos directly.
  Combat to the death.
  Winner take all ... rulership of the city, authority over the Shade ... all of it!


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2003)

_Misha will make a journey to the Outer Planes to meet with the Avatar of the Gods, and perhaps build a plan to tear down the Gnomish league, and destroy Lantan... and destroy these Enchanted Printing Presses, he will begin with Corellon his own deity, and work from their... enlisting all deities who wish to bring an end to such mandess..._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

The phaerimm, declare openly that the gnomes are warmongers trying to take over the world.
  The phaerimm, demand that everyone do something about the gnomes ... now.
  The phaerimm, state there will be Hades to pay by everyone, if the gnomes are not dealt with ... now.

  The gnomes state that the phaerimm are, and have always been, aggressors and destroyers - they created Anauroch.
  The gnomes, call for a war against the phaerimm.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 23, 2003)

(goes offline for now)


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 23, 2003)

> Creamsteak, their terms to you: They want you to talk about how disgusting, how terrible, humanoids (especially orcs) are. How Mulhorand suffered at the hands of these beasts. How orcs should be wiped off the face of Toril.
> They also want, if you become a great ruler, to co-share power with them, to espouse their religion over all others, and to see that their items and creations are forcibly foisted off on everyone else.
> Anyone who opposes the gnomish revolution must be swept aside!




Gustav, with one quick Iron slash, rips the gnome in half and is done with it. "You have the wrong idea about me."


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 23, 2003)

*To: Bugbear*

Tanirth Daiwo writes back,

"Indeed, such a work should well be done, as the people of this world deserve no less than to choose their own fortunes and paths in life.  They however, should also be granted the power to enact their choices, even when faced with the opposition of those who control the forces of magic or steel.

I will cooperate with you on this venture.  You have my word."

And Tanirth Daiwo begins work on a new book, titled "Weakneses of a false strength: Defending yourself against magic"

-------------------

As for the gnomish offer.

"Ahh, fair gnome, you present me with the power to spread thoughts and knowledge throughout the minds of the world.  Yet you give me no restrictions on my usage of this power.  I accept your offer, but know this, I will use it to further the wisdom and understanding of the people, should your nation come under attack, I will do what I can to assist you."

"As for this _newspaper_ I believe this idea has promise."

---------------------

Tanirth Daiwo then begins the journal "Path of Inner Peace" with the gnomish magical enchantments.  However, it is not used to influence the minds of the people reading it.  The gnomish enchantments are used so that anyone reading this journal will immediately comprehend the knowledge therein, and will be able to take advantage of it by methods of their own choosing.

The journal catalogs the mental and physical techniques of the monks.

Now, proper mindsets that took years to perfect can be understood and mastered in only a day or two of reading by a farmer.

Martial arts techniques that took many long weeks of practice to perfect are now learned in hours by the peasants in the fields.

Most importantly, the journal emphasizes the importance of choosing your own path, and making your own, just, descisions.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 23, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *POSTED BY BUGBEAR:
> 
> As the first Gnomish Mind-control books hit the streets, I shall aquire several copies.
> Then with the greatest possible care I shall attempt to understand the enchantments placed upon them, how these magicks effect the reader, and investigate means in which the suggestions can be undone and/or the books can be made harmless.
> ...




I will begin work on the Contagious Counterspell imediatly, asking Lichenhart and tokiwong to do the same.  Also, I will contact the Fearie, via Lichenhart.

I will use a sending to Inform the phaerimm that I am working on a means to disrupt this psychic disease that the Gnomes have inflicted of Faerun, and ask them for their support in this matter.

Will the combined efforts of myself, Lichenhart, Tokiwong, the Fearie, and the phaerimm (assuming that they all agree to help) speed up the process of developing the Contagious Counterspell?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2003)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I will begin work on the Contagious Counterspell imediatly, asking Lichenhart and tokiwong to do the same.  Also, I will contact the Fearie, via Lichenhart.
> 
> ...




Misha Koldun will assist in the effort and will bring this idea before his patron god, and those who support his ideals of breakin the strangelhold that the gnomes are creating...


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 23, 2003)

Tanirth Daiwo's next magical (gnome magic) enchanced tome will be a catalog of alchemy and technology (up to iron-age smithing).  Again, the gnomish magic is not used to influence the mindset of the readers, but rather to help them comprehend and master knowledge and techniques which would have taken years of study otherwise.

In non-magical writing, the book proclaims the virtue of knowledge and understanding of all peoples.  Tanirth Daiwo suggests that the people should strive to be informed and to make descisions for themselves, rather than have their opinions decided upon by others.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 23, 2003)

I shall send a copy of my notes concerning the art of reason to Tanirth Daiwo.  The Art of Reasion, first mentioned in my last book "Religion in an age of reason" is a system of thought, which teaches logic, the pricipals of Scientific Theory, and importance of understanding the consiquence of one's actions.

By appliing the Art of Reason to one's life, one can objectivly look at any argument or situation, and come to a clear understanding of it, so as to make the best possible decision.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 23, 2003)

*ATTENTION: Lichtenhart*

"I, the monk Tanirth Daiwo, wish to participate in your gazetteer.  Would you be willing to grant me a collum with which to discuss the mindset of my art, that of peacefull existance and choosing one's own path for one's self.  I believe it would provide a refreshing change of pace were the people to make knowledgable descisions themselves, rather than being forced to swallow the opinions of others"

"Also, I have heard of efforts beginning to counter-act the mind-compulsion magic in the gnomish books.  You have my support in the development of these means so long as the magic in my factual texts is not disturbed.  I use that power to teach things that would normally take years, in minutes; not to influence the thinking processes of the people.  Perhaps my knowledge of the art would be able to help the progress of this counter-magic however.  Also, if you wish, I can provide you with several pages of the magically enchanted paper with which to experiment."


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 23, 2003)

"Lord Shadow, Leader of the Shades, I must say that I am disappointed in you for bringing me here forcefully. It is below people of your power. You could have summoned me, and I would have come willingly."

"The answers to your questions are quite simple. I have researched the Weave, as you no doubt know. In my book about it, I describe how an ancient Netherese Wizard, by the name of Karsus, succeeded in crafting the ultimate spell: to become a God. For unknown reasons however, he failed, and the Weave collapsed. The new Weave had restriction so that such spells could no longer be cast."

"To return Karsus is not an easy task. In my book about Wishes, I have briefly touched the subject of raising the power of spells. Karsus died a very long time ago. It might be possible to raise your power for one True Ressurrection to an astonishing height, so that you can bring back someone who died over 1500 years ago. However, *that* is not certain."

"Ah, I can tell you what is going on. The Gnomes have developed a book. A book which can influence the mind of everyone who reads it. They become they authors slaves. Your city fell prey to one attack with such a book."

"Seeing your incompetence to contain, let alone combat the chaos to which the cirt fell prey, I decided to write a counter book, so that the City of Shade would return to normal once again."

"I have saved your city. Let there be no mistake about that. And I think I deserve some respect because of that. But what do you do? You insult my intelligence by challenging me to a duel. You have had more than 1500 years to perfect your magic, to research spells, to gather information, to increase your wealth. You have access to the most powerful of magics, to the most powerful artifacts. Compared to you I am but an apprentice. This challenge is nonsense, a powertrip for you, an insult to me. And personally, I think I am to good for that."

"Just remember who it was who saved your city."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 23, 2003)

Krysophrenos, finally discovering there's a way to undo the madness the gnomes unleashed on Faerun, makes an immediate plea to his sponsors, particularly the churches of Helm and Torm, surely enraged by the new fiendish cults, and the Faerie and Dragons, for the hate of gnomes for Mystra and magic could doom the magical races of Toril. He offers the network of Correspondants to keep the participants in touch, but advices against turning to the phaerimms for help. Instead, he invites Arkanyl, Gustav the Iron, Tanirth Daiwo, Misha Koldun and Hannover Fist to his lair to discuss the matter.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 23, 2003)

Hannover will travel to the lair of Krysophrenos, bringing with him his notes on the nature of the books, the nature of the "Dire Gnomes", and what information he has aquired about their extraplanar hide outs (not much on that, but he must have traced at least a few down)


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 23, 2003)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> *I shall send a copy of my notes concerning the art of reason to Tanirth Daiwo.  The Art of Reasion, first mentioned in my last book "Religion in an age of reason" is a system of thought, which teaches logic, the pricipals of Scientific Theory, and importance of understanding the consiquence of one's actions.
> 
> By appliing the Art of Reason to one's life, one can objectivly look at any argument or situation, and come to a clear understanding of it, so as to make the best possible decision. *




"This Art of Reason is an excellent treatise!  It follows very well the methods and means of my art.  A truly excellent idea honored Hannover Fist."

I will begin incorporating information on the Art of Reason into both the magical (gnomish) journal, and the alchemical/scientific text; though still to teach, not influence.

(OOC: All right, can't wait to see what happens to the slaver nations when they realize that their mistreated peasants and farmers and even slaves are now picking up not only monkish techniques of meditation and the martial arts, but also the secrets of alchemy, overnight   Wonder how Thay'll do, n-thousand red wizards vs: an entire population of very angry and mistreated low level monks 

------------------------

Tanirth Daiwo will travel to the lair of Krysophrenos, bringing to the discussion several of the enchanted pages for examination.  Also, he is prepared to argue the worth of the magical books as tools of teaching and not influencing.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 23, 2003)

> The City of Shade, amazingly, reasserts order and law.
> Apparently, the memory of mighty Karsus has fired up these people, and a burst of super-nationalism is in progress.
> Thanks to your book, Janos, the Shade throw off the effect of Serpenteye's book.




OOC:

Fortunately I predicted this and warned all who read my The Key to Happiness in the strongest possible terms to not read any other book not approved by the censors of my publishing company. Therefore those who have read my book (and failed the save) would not read any other PCs books unless forced to under extreme circumstances (although most of them woulf die from fear before reading a single letter). 

Unbalancing? Selfish? Game-Breaking? 

Perhaps it could be tempered somewhat but not entirely be put aside.

_______

Alarah will print more and more copies of the book and spread them ever wider to beings of every race, and every part of Toril. He will even try to spread them to the faerie and to the divine domains of the gods in the planes (though that will likely fail).

He will also send non-magical letters to all the rulers affected by the upheavals and propose a resolution to the conflicts.

"Noble leader, it is with some regret that I observe the current disturbances within your realm. Apparently many among the populace find your rule unsuitable and damaging to the realm and their interests. Destruction on an nearly unprecedented scale is shaking your nation and I'm sure you find yourself quite frantically defending whatever power you have left. The conflict continues to reap casualties and even if you were to be victorious your rule would be fatally weakened. Continuing to resist the will of your people will be ultimately counterproductive. I present a solution to your current predicament.
 My intention is to form a confederation of nations, a meritocracy ruled by individuals of a wise and intelligent nature who understand how a nation is to be ruled to benefit the people and its elite to the maximum possible extent. A confederation under myself where the values of rationality, economy, science, magic and invention, guide the policies of the nations. A state where all shall prosper, gain greater strength and happiness. I believe, noble leader, that you and your associates would make a worthy addition to my ruling council. Under me, your power would still be considerable, though I would decide in issues of taxation, trade and military, you would hold much power in other vital areas of policy. Your personal wealth and security would be intact, and increasing in the prosperity our mutual rule would create.
 I do not wish to see the destruction of so much life and property continue, it is my greatest wish that you put aside your false pride in your failing rule and pick up a new, justified, pride as one of the highest leaders of what is fast becoming the most powerful state in the world.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2003)

Misha Koldun will be present at the meeting as well, and eager to find a method to counteract the effects used in the gnomish texts... though he is against all forms of mind alteration... even for _educational_ purposes... the line just seems to flimsy for himself...


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 23, 2003)

Gustav will attend the meeting as well, and believes fully that the gnomes will try to dominate everyone at the meeting at their first knowledge and opportunity. He has a contingency to counterspell domination spells and boost his will saves for the entire day prepared. "They won't ever pierce my iron mask."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 23, 2003)

Mirriam bows humbly before the Avatar of the Adversary, of Asmodeus, "Your will be done, my Lord.  Is there anything I can do that will further your power here?"

(Edit-If this next action is considered Metagaming, then ignore it)
After her encounter with him, she will see if the Phaerimm ally with the ones who want to research the contingious counterspell, if so, she attempts to locate the Sharn in an effort to get their help to cut off the Plane of Faerie from Toril.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 23, 2003)

Arkanyl freely offers what little help he can give to Hannover and Krysophrenos, but since most of the world seems to be avoiding or trying to kill him he doesn't have much support to offer.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 23, 2003)

> Hannover will travel to the lair of Krysophrenos, bringing with him his notes on the nature of the books, the nature of the "Dire Gnomes", and what information he has aquired about their extraplanar hide outs (not much on that, but he must have traced at least a few down)





> Tanirth Daiwo will travel to the lair of Krysophrenos, bringing to the discussion several of the enchanted pages for examination. Also, he is prepared to argue the worth of the magical books as tools of teaching and not influencing.





> Misha Koldun will be present at the meeting as well, and eager to find a method to counteract the effects used in the gnomish texts... though he is against all forms of mind alteration... even for educational purposes... the line just seems to flimsy for himself...





> Gustav will attend the meeting as well, and believes fully that the gnomes will try to dominate everyone at the meeting at their first knowledge and opportunity. He has a contingency to counterspell domination spells and boost his will saves for the entire day prepared. "They won't ever pierce my iron mask."





> Arkanyl freely offers what little help he can give to Hannover and Krysophrenos, but since most of the world seems to be avoiding or trying to kill him he doesn't have much support to offer.




Krysophrenos welcomes his guests in the hall that once hosted the pages of the Encyclopaedia, where he's made sure they won't be spied upon. He's taken the form of an unassuming old human with a golden beard.

"Dear friends, this could be our last chance of meeting and deciding our strategy. I summoned you all because I think  everyone of us can offer a significative contribute, and together we could find a solution.
Hannover Fist started to research those gnomish book, and find out that to break their grip on people's mind the ancient and natural magic of the Faerie was required. I then offered my help and my connections with the Faerie, that share our preoccupation.
Arkanyl has proved many times in the past to have a brilliant understanding of the Art, and his help could prove useful finding a way to deal with these devices. Misha Koldun is one of the few voices capable of making itself heard with even through this chaos and madness while Tanirth daiwo has advanced the hypothesis, we should consider carefully, that tthis kind of device could be used to help people rather than manipulate them.
Last but not least, the great strategist Gustaf the Iron doesn't need any introducing and I hope he can gives us insights on the gnomes' tactics and how to oppose them.
If tonight we could find a common resolution, my Correspondents will make sure communication among us is possible no matter the distance. The time is not on our side every new books published in this way worsen the situation. Look at what that treaty on infernal powers caused. We must put a stop to it, and we must do it quickly."


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 23, 2003)

Using charts, diagrams, and a few minor Illisions (because visual aids often help in explaining ideas), Hannover discribes in detail the nature of the books, showing how the various enchantments and Wards are interwoven to produce the powerful suggestion effect.  

Unfortunatly, his knowledge of Spellcraft is not adiquate to untangle the complex spells, some of which seem to be there only to confound him.  He knows that Key Peice is there, but he has no idea how to find it or disable it.

"If that Key Spell can be found, the whole thing should come apart. This should give us the information we need to craft a workible spell to counteract the effects."


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Edena of Neith:_
> 
> William, ah yes ... William, a gnomish agent contacts Arden.
> 
> ...




"In the name of all that is holy, in the name of justice and liberty,  NO!"

"You offer the world a chain, perhaps a chain for a pet.  Yet we are not your pets.  You deny others the right to decide for themselves, yet keep it for themselves.  In that respect, you are no different than the illithid.  You request free will for yourselves, deny it for others, and try to make the rest of the world your slaves."

"Gond is known for goodness and compassion, as is Garl Glittergold.  Your plans are a mockery to what they have espoused.  Your true gods seem to be yourselves."

"Your strategy is to divide and conquer.  It is an old strategy, which has been used time and time again. There is much that your people could offer to the world, if it was given equitably in trade.  However, Lantan has betrayed its values."

"Go in peace and consider your own motivations and how you would feel if others were doing to your people what you wish to do to others.  Then ask how this is compatible with the goodness of Gond and Garl.  Have your people betrayed them?"

"Perhaps you should seek redemption and forgiveness.  It is not too late.  I shall pray for your well being, even as I oppose your actions."


Ardan relates this conversation in the preface of   "Ethics:  Divinity, Magic, Mortality, and the Multiverse."

"As one can see, even rational societies raised in goodness with a desire to make positive change can fall into hubris and evil.  For to deny others the right to think for themselves is to deny their existence as persons.  Indeed, we become no more than objects.  The Gnomes of Lantan, in abandoning the Goodness of Gond and Garl, have decided we are no more than filthy rags, to be used and thrown away.   Perhaps they believe that they have been wronged by others.  Yet two wrongs do not make a right."

"I strongly suspect much of the recent turmoil has been caused  by the government of Lantan to seize power.  Perhaps they believe tht they will guide us to lives without conflict by mind control and in exchange we will be of use to them.  The illithid have a similar philosophy, though so far I do not know if the government of Lantan have the same plan as the illithid -- the ultimate enslavement and genocide of all other sentients.  However, whatever wrong the government of Lantan thinks has been done to them, gnomes in general (who are generally kind, compassionate, courageous people who should not be blamed for the actions of a few corrupt fanatics.), nothing justifies this raw grab for power."

"I have included in the Appendices of this work a letter from an author, whom I have sometimes disagreed with, a request to write on the ethics of magic, especially enchantment.  Sadly, there seem to be some authors who have decided that they will be overseers of other slaves.  Indeed, they urge you NOT to read anything not approved by them.  Yet recently they asked for the freedom to right and defended the rights of others.  I urge you to reject the hypocrisy and the prattle of someone who prefers a silver chain to the responsiblities of freedom.  I mourn what some I have respected have become:  fools seeking dominance of all or their willingd slaves."

"Whether we admit it or not, we are all kindred in the great family of Being.  This is why we must stand together in troubled times. My beloved brothers and sisters of Toril, I forgive you of any wrongs that you have committed against me.   Forgive each other and stand as one for your rights and for our beloved Abeir-Toril, the Abode of Life."

"I truly love the beauty and diversity of our world and its cultures, and I am prepared, if need be, to offer my life and my very soul for the safety of our world.  We are all the Children of Toril, and we should not let hate or lust for power divide us.  Whether you know it or not, you, Gentle Reader, have infinite value.  For you have the power to shape your destiny, a gift that is your inherent birthright, which none should try to take from you."


"There have been those who have slandered faith.  I am a man of deep faith, and based on my travels on Toril and beyond, I believe that the gods exists.  Magic, technology, and lore in general can be tools for good.  How many of you have benefitted from magical healing, and other forms of magic.  How many people have been feed because of well made plows, hard working farmers, and blessings cast on the soil of Toril, our beloved mother."

"Indeed, this effort to denounce the gods and magic is merely a part of a plan to spread dissension and gain power.  As some cannot conquer by force of arms or suceed in convincing others of the rightfulness of their arguments, they have decided to make us their slaves.  I reject any yoke, any philosophy that says individuals cannot make their own decisions.  While laws and governments are necessary, they must not become a tool for domination."

"I have included in this work tales of the lives of people of deep faith and strong ethics  of all lands and races.  I believe we must seek that which is best in our innermost souls.  There are many worthy guides on this journey.  I wish you well on your journeys of enlightenment."

Chapter 1:  Fundamental Ethics: The Rights of Sentients, Self Determination, and how Societies Act to Protect these rights.

Chapter 2:  Evidence for the Divine: Studies from Toril and Elsewhere.  

Chapter 3: A History of Faith. 

Chapter 4: The Multiverse and Evidence of  A Master Plan

Chapter 5:  Evidence for The Eternal, the Source of Creation.

Chapter 6: Benefits of Magic and Faith

Chapter 7: Benefits of Technology and Trade

Chapter 8: Remarkable Individuals

Chapter 9: A Plea for Peace, Brotherhood, and Understanding

Chapter 10:  Evidence of Efforts to Divide and Conquer

Chapter 11:  A Need for Reformation of the Heart.  

Chapter 12:  The Power of Forgiveness

Chapter 13:  Forgiveness, Charity, and Reconciliation

Chapter 14:  Philosophical Considerations

Chapter 15: "What Can I Do?"  

Appendices Supporting this Work

Indexes.


The work counters the claims made against magic, against the gods, and all efforts to justify censorship and tyranny.  The appendices are a work in themselves, offering detailed evidence beyond the book itself.  I council people not to fall into bigotry against gnomes or others, laying the blame for the recent trouble on those who have caused them.  (To the best of my evidence.)

If Edena allows, there is some discussion of Krynn and Oerth, where my character may have travelled.  (Edena's judgement stand.) There is also a discussion of gods, of Ao who claimed to have created the gods of Toril, and a supposition of a higher power, the Eternal that appears to respect the rights of others to make their own decision.  Ardan argues that there is evidence for such a power, and its benevolence.  (This part of the book will probably resemble many real world philosophical and religious teachings.)


I add my efforts to Hannover Fist, Arkanyl, Krysophrenos and other notables in reversing the magic of the Lantanese tomes.

I write pamphlets and deliver speeches where there is trouble, and ask my sponsors for help.  I also write pamphlets calling for the promotion of diplomacy and free trade among nations in an effort to promote peace, prosperity and progress.  I also deride those who define progress as domination.  For either we must all rise together in glory and nobility of spirit, or the false efforts of the arrogant are merely justifications to crush others into dust.

I write every ruler in Faerun, urging peace.  I ask those of my allies and sponsors to spread the truth and call for peace and justice.

I attend the meeting, using my own magics and those of others to guard me from domination effects.  I also ask the Chosen of Mystra and those willing faiths to aid our efforts.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 23, 2003)

Ardan arrives at the meeting, looking somewhat haggard from his efforts.

He bows slightly before his fellow authors.

"I am here to help.  As I am a wizard of some note, I have ideas on how to counter the spell.   I have also asked my allies and patrons to work with me as well."

"I have also counselled peace, and sent out pamphlets and books to help the current situation."  Ardan pulls out a bag of holding.  "May I have the honor of giving each of you copies of my recent works."

(Going offline for a little while.  I am going out for dinner.  By the way, any reaction to any of Ardan's writings?)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 23, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Ardan arrives at the meeting, looking somewhat haggard from his efforts.
> 
> He bows slightly before his fellow authors.
> 
> ...




"Ardan Turval! I'm glad you're here too, my friend! I was afraid to disturb your important work, but every contribute is well accepted."

Krysophrenos turns to his guests: "Noble friends, I'm glad to introduce you to Ardan Turval, the most influential voice of peace remained in this upset world. Please join us and expose your ideas, Ardan."

"Oh, I nearly forgot. May I offer you anything?" the golden dragon asks his  guests.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 24, 2003)

When Hannover Fist concludes his presentation, Tanirth Daiwo steps up to provide a view of his own.

"My friends.  We agree that the gnomish invention, their 'suggestion-books' is dangerous.  However, it is my opinion that this power can be used for good."

Taking out a copy of both of his factual books (Path of Inner Peace, and Science for the People).

"You may have heard of these two books.  I wrote them, and the rumors are true, they are enchanted with the gnomish suggestion magic.  However, they do not use the magical power to influence the mind, rather, in these tomes, it is a powerful learning aid.  Alchemical techniques that took a lifetime to master can now be learned in _days_.  The proper mindset for meditation can be grasped in similar time periods."

"I say that this new gnomish magic can be used for both good and evil.  Let it be regulated, so that the minds of the people are not infected with the wishes of authors.  But let it spread, so that every being to the far ends of this world has the chance to learn what they wish."

"With the invention now known as the 'printing press' our civilization entered a new age of enlightenment.  Copying books, a process that once took months, can now be done in minutes."

"Now, with the gnomish magic, learning that once took a lifetime can now be accomplished in days."

"This is a tool given to us!  A tool to create an informed people.  An informed and educated people.  Let us use it, and spread knowledge throughout the land, so that no being will be taken advantage of through no fault of theirs!"

"We here have the opportunity to spread information throughout the realm, let us not waste this opportunity."

"Equally important however, is stopping the mind-influencing effects of the books written for that purpose."

"Hannover, you mentioned needing further information about the central spell.  Here it is."

With that Tanirth Daiwo places on the table a stack of approximately three dozen of the enchanted pages, all blank.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2003)

When Tanirth Daiwo  finishes speaking Arkanyl stands up and moves to examine the books and pages to see about the spells on them. 

"This could be interesting, Tanirth Daiwo , you could use these books to drastically cut the time training in the  Art would take. Or to spread huge amounts of knowledge. What i want to know is how the gnomes altered a spell of my creation to be a racial magic, tricky to say the least. "


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

"You cannot rationalize, the usage of magic tht essentially forces a given being to take an action they may not have chosen... Who is to say the farmer wishes to know how to fight as a monk, or know the ways of the Art any more so then us?  This magic, be it used for good or evil... is an atrocity upon free-thinking peoples, it is an affront to their intrinsic right to live as they wish, and choose for themselves," Misha replies.

Misha sighs, "No, I say we bury this evil, before it spreads, for all the good it could do, its inherent violation of choice and freedom, are abominable.  We should devise a way to destroy this enchanment and then crush the Lantanese responsible and make their allies pay," he continues.

Misha shakes his head, "Your books may be good, but you still forced somthing upon these people, who are you to choose, what these people should and should not learn, who are you to decide how these people should develop.  Guidance is needed, but not forced tutelage..."


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2003)

"But Misha I do not mean to force such upon them, the books will be clearly labelled as what they are, instruction in the Art, if people do not wish to be so instructed they need not read the book, and I do not mean to force them to learn the art from reading only one word, the domination effects and suggestions of mind and spirit do need to be removed I fully agree. "


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

TO KALANYR

  Kalanyr, the gnomes approach your character now.

  They speak openly and to the point:

  'We avoided you because the Chosen of Mystra are infamous for stifling all change and progress in the Realms.'
  'Have not the Chosen used their Mystra-given powers to push us all around, and called it good?'
  'However, we feel that YOU, Arkanyl, are different.'

  'It is being claimed our product is evil.  Is it?  Or is it being used for an evil purpose?'
  'With our product, knowledge could be disseminated to those normally unable to comprehend it - the secrets of mathematics, of astronomy, of chemistry, of history, for the Tongues spell not only unables the reader to comprehend, but to profoundly understand permanently what is written.'
  'Your sponsors, the Chosen of Mystra, advocate publicly the spread of knowledge.  They have advocated the spread of knowledge for a thousand years.  We feel it is time for them to put forth their money to match their words.'
  'We offer to support you.  With our product, you can write books of truth, and enlighten all people - and dispel the lies and superstition that have been the shackles of this planet since the Fall of Netheril.'

  'We ask for the protection of the Chosen of Mystra in return.  We want protection from the phaerimm, who swore to destroy the entire surface world ((Note - the uncovered histories show the phaerimm did make such an oath, and further, that that oath still holds)) and we want protection from an unreasonable assault on Lantan.'

  'Again, we say:  it is not our product that is evil.  Our product, is being misused.  Our product, could bring enlightenment and a new golden age to the Realms, in the hands of visionaries and altruistic people.'

  'We will ALTER our magic so that the domination effect is lost, but the tongues effect - which allows comprehension of all that is read, and a permanent understanding of that reading - if that is what you wish for your books.'
  'We will leave in the domination effect, if that is what you wish.'
  'All we ask is the military alliance of the Chosen.  We are disseminators of knowledge, and so are you.'
  'Will you have us?'


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2003)

"Hmm, your words hold a great deal of truth, though I must question why you gave your works to those who would use them as they did, but I guess we all make mistakes. I will accept your offer if you will remove the domination effects from the books "


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

*The Birith of a New Confederation*

The Meritogracy is born in the Forgotten Realms.

  Serpenteye's character, is acclaimed the new ruler in Luskan, much of the Western Heartlands, Westgate, Baldur's Gate, Tethyr, the Vilhon Reach, Chessenta, Unther, Thesk, and the Great Dale.
  Parts of Cormyr, Sembia, the Vast, Thay, Calimshan, Amn, and a small part of Mulhorand have successfully revolted and joined the new Meritocracy.
  Also, Talashar in the Shining South has joined the Meritocracy, and several nations in Zakhara have also joined.

  Unless Forrester intervenes, King Obold and the Orcs of the North, with their new goblin allies, also join the Meritocracy.

  The followers of Alarah call themselves The Legions of Alarah.  
  Declaring him the Golden Leader, they are on the march in many countries, attempting to topple governments and set up this noble man as the rightful ruler.
  And where they are opposed (which is almost everywhere), they have organized into a formidable fighting force, and are quite willing to make war.
  The Legions of Alarah ...
  The Legions of Alarah, are on the march.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *"But Misha I do not mean to force such upon them, the books will be clearly labelled as what they are, instruction in the Art, if people do not wish to be so instructed they need not read the book, and I do not mean to force them to learn the art from reading only one word, the domination effects and suggestions of mind and spirit do need to be removed I fully agree. " *




"I understand your stance, but I just feel that perhaps such an invention no matter the intention, has a great potential for evil.  But I understand your intent, if the tome is clearly labeled then i can see you are working to spread knowledge, which is good," he sighs, "but the crux of this is that such knowledge is already in the hands of those who would subvert it for a purely selfish, and evil purpose... even those of good, will only bind those who read the tomes, to their will.  I see your ways, and I undertsand them, they are quite noble, but what if one was to release a book that does not force a reader into a certain way of thought, but grants the reader all the knowledge of the dark arts?  Or perhaps a tome on the proper course of corrupting others to the dark arts, no forced will, but simply knowledge?" Misha replies.

Misha shakes his head, "Rationalization is a great evil, we must look at all circumstances, and perhaps concede that some things, just should not be."


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2003)

"I see your point Misha, but such things are already printed and those who desire such dark knowledge have ways of obtaining them already, look at my original books, they were changed drastically before they ever reached the populace to contain so much foul knowledge."


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 24, 2003)

Hmmm, let's see, if this thread is connected to that, then perhaps...

Argh!  

Okay, lets try it from this direction...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *"I see your point Misha, but such things are already printed and those who desire such dark knowledge have ways of obtaining them already, look at my original books, they were changed drastically before they ever reached the populace to contain so much foul knowledge." *




"Yes all knowledge is was available long before these tomes, came along, but have you ever thought about that perhaps you shall marginalize mortal accomplishment?  What man truly appreciates something easily given for free?  allowing a man time to fully train, to fully learn instead of one fell swoop is a dangerous ploy...  Can you guarantee that people armed with this knowledge you give will use it responsibly?  No, I doubt that, it took many decades to master the art of swordsmanship, years of practice to hone my art... just as I am sure any wizard or sorcerer could attest.  Perhaps I am old fashioned, but I like to see people earn their gifts, they tend to appreciate its capabilities, all the more..." Misha replies.

"I appreciate the fact that you are trying to do something positive with the tomes, though, that is a step in a good direction.  But I just see that for all the good, there is evil here that cannot be controlled, not easily, it is unleashed into the populace and spreads like a fire, and those that think they can control a wildfire, are mad, for it will go in directions one will not see, it will rage out of control... and if one is not careful it will consume them..."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

*The Free Nations of Faerun*

The gnomes are delighted.
  Kalanyr, the gnomes begin supplying Arkanyl with vast quantities of Tongues-only products.

  The Chosen of Mystra, in what may be the strangest move of the IR, ally with the gnomes of Lantan.
  The Chosen state that it is vital to protect the dissemination of knowledge, regardless of the intentions of those who are doing so.
  The Chosen state that magic has always been misused, and this is nothing new.  Free Will always triumphs in the end, say they.

  It is quite possible the Chosen are doing this to protect themselves.
  Waterdeep, the Lord's Alliance, Candlekeep, Cormyr, Luruar, Shadowdale and the Dalelands, Aglarond, Rashemen, the elves of Ardeep Forest, the Knights of Myth Drannor, and others have formed a confederation to protect themselves from the Meritocracy.  The Free Nations of Faerun, they call themselves.
  It is possible the Chosen wish to use the tactics of Alarah, against him.

  Also, the Chosen state an alliance with the phaerimm MUST NOT be pursued.
  If the gnomes are bad, the phaerimm are much worse, warn the Chosen.  The phaerimm, will destroy the world.
  If the Chosen must take a stand, they will stand with the enemies of the phaerimm.
  The Chosen state that the phaerimm have pretended goodwill and offered alliances before, only to utterly betray and destroy those who trusted them or allied with them.
  The phaerimm, must not be allowed to pursue a war against the gnomes.

  (The Chosen privately approach the Faerie and the Metallic Dragons - and the characters of Tokiwong, William, Lichtenhart, Kalanyr, and everyone else at the meeting, and they comment that the best way to deal with the gnomes is to comprehend their magic, and produce that Counterspell.  The Chosen state they will approach the Sharn and ask for their help in this matter.  However, the Chosen state, if a war against Lantan is begun, the Chosen will protect that nation.
  Whether or not the Chosen will actually use the gnomish magic themselves, is a good question.)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 24, 2003)

"For every man who could use this knowledge for evil purposes there is also one who could need it for a good one. Is a sword evil? Yes if it is used to enslave an innocent, but not if it serves to free him. Following your line of reasoning, Misha, we should get rid of all weapons. I don't think this would preserve us from evil anyway."


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 24, 2003)

Hannover looks up from the Gnomish books.

"Oh enough of this!  This magic, or at least a form of it has been arround for ages. Ever heard of the tome of Leadership and Influence?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 24, 2003)

Gustav has a couple words for the gnomes, "Are you all completely and totally dead? Your going to create a split war if you keep this up. That's the worst possible decision you could ever make..."

"If you do that, I'll have to do to your books what I do to any agressor..."

"And I've never been dominated before, and I doubt It can ever happen."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"For every man who could use this knowledge for evil purposes there is also one who could need it for a good one. Is a sword evil? Yes if it is used to enslave an innocent, but not if it serves to free him. Following your line of reasoning, Misha, we should get rid of all weapons. I don't think this would preserve us from evil anyway." *




"You twist my words, I am well aware that a sword is not evil, no more so then an arrow, or a helm.  But a sword can be controlled, in my hand, a sword will do great good, in another's great evil, rarely does a sword commit a man to a certain path, it is the man that commits the blade to the path.  Oversimplification is the trap that our enemies would like for us to sink to..." Misha replies.

"These printing presses, strip that choice from men, they force them to think a certain way, and this evil can be spread like a cancer to all corners, by simply perusing a book, and shaing it with a friend... Good nor evil, neither matters for I beleive that these tomes insinuate their ways into the mindset of another, and force a way of thinking?  This way of thinking is wrong, all freepeoples, good or evil have a choice to beleive what they beleive, and should not be forced to do otherwise by an outside force through simple brainwashing..." Misha states.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> *Hannover looks up from the Gnomish books.
> 
> "Oh enough of this!  This magic, or at least a form of it has been arround for ages. Ever heard of the tome of Leadership and Influence?" *




"But not of this scale Hannover... not on the scale we face today..."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

*The Dark Crusaders*

Thanks to Sollir, very large numbers of people Faerun-wide have turned to the worship of the Infernal Powers.
  Now, they are organizing into military units, and calling themselves the Dark Crusaders.

  Their goal?

  To annihilate all religions other than their own.
  To subjugate nations under Infernal Rule.
  To summon vast numbers of Infernals to the Prime.

  They are making good headway on all three fronts.

  Although they have not yet whelmed any large areas, their forces are active in most parts of the Forgotten Realms, and many nations are under attack by their forces.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2003)

Arkanyl hands over the meeting one of the books with only the tongues magic on. 

"Perhaps this can help us work out what parts of the magic spread the domination effect and counter it more easily. Misha, I have not yet decided whether I will do this, your arguments are good but I also believe the Noble Gold One there and Hannover also makes an excellent point. "


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 24, 2003)

"No one is forcing these people to pick up one of my books and read it.  If they wish to learn of my art, or of science, then they can find a copy and read it.  They may learn what they wish from them, there is no mind-cumpulsion magic in my texts.  They are merely a way for information to be disseminated to those who need it in order to make informed descisions."

"Arkanyl, these pages here contain the full gnomish magic."  Holding up the stack of papers he previously dropped on the table.  "Study these and you shall may be able to find more about the gnomish spells.

(OOC: Edena, any reaction on the texts I've been putting out or any would-be sponsors? )


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: The Dark Crusaders*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Thanks to Sollir, very large numbers of people Faerun-wide have turned to the worship of the Infernal Powers.
> Now, they are organizing into military units, and calling themselves the Dark Crusaders.
> 
> Their goal?
> ...




Gus smiles when this news hits the meeting... he says something a bit disturbing to the pacifists...

"Finally, someone I can really fight."


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 24, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Arkanyl hands over the meeting one of the books with only the tongues magic on.
> 
> "Perhaps this can help us work out what parts of the magic spread the domination effect and counter it more easily. Misha, I have not yet decided whether I will do this, your arguments are good but I also believe the Noble Gold One there and Hannover also makes an excellent point. " *




Hannover takes the pages and begins a battery of tests to dicern the nature of the enchantments on these pages. 

Are there any other magicks hidden beneth the tounges spell, Edena?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"You twist my words, I am well aware that a sword is not evil, no more so then an arrow, or a helm.  But a sword can be controlled, in my hand, a sword will do great good, in another's great evil, rarely does a sword commit a man to a certain path, it is the man that commits the blade to the path.  Oversimplification is the trap that our enemies would like for us to sink to..." Misha replies.
> 
> "These printing presses, strip that choice from men, they force them to think a certain way, and this evil can be spread like a cancer to all corners, by simply perusing a book, and shaing it with a friend... Good nor evil, neither matters for I beleive that these tomes insinuate their ways into the mindset of another, and force a way of thinking?  This way of thinking is wrong, all freepeoples, good or evil have a choice to beleive what they beleive, and should not be forced to do otherwise by an outside force through simple brainwashing..." Misha states. *




"That is why we're researching this counterspell. To forever break that weapon. I can give you my worrd that I will forever search those books until all of them will be burned. But I also do not want to strip away from a farmere the possibility to learn how to use a sword to defend his family without  forsaking his work in the fields. The new kind of books we have in mind will never, and I really mean never force even the smallest thought in their reader. I admit they could be misused. But I will stand against those who will."


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 24, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "That is why we're researching this counterspell. To forever break that weapon. I can give you my worrd that I will forever search those books until all of them will be burned. But I also do not want to strip away from a farmere the possibility to learn how to use a sword to defend his family without  forsaking his work in the fields. The new kind of books we have in mind will never, and I really mean never force even the smallest thought in their reader. I admit they could be misused. But I will stand against those who will." *




"Indeed, you see as I do."

"However, we must soon make plans, for not all are with us on this, and I fear that things may be moving on the horizon."


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2003)

"Idiots summoning Infernals ? *censored* I so need to publish more banishing spells. "


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: The Dark Crusaders*



			
				creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Gus smiles when this news hits the meeting... he says something a bit disturbing to the pacifists...
> 
> "Finally, someone I can really fight." *




"Spoken like a true warrior... though, one should not stand alone, my blade, and my skill will defend this land, if it comes to it," he turns back to the rest of the panel, "let us find how this magic works, break it, that will be enough for me, I do not expect to change your minds, despite my feelings..."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

*The Dauntless*

The elven nations of Evermeet and Evereska are allying with the Faerie against the insanity going on in Faerun.  The Metallic Dragons and then the Gem Dragons join the alliance.
  The Sharn, never well understood, are joining this alliance also.
  Then the dwarves of the North, the dwarves of the Great Rift, and the dwarves of the Old South join the emerging alliance.
  The halflings of Luirien join this alliance.  The Ffolk of the Moonshaes join.  The Free Peoples of the Moonshaes join.

  Lichtenhart and Bugbear, have played a big role in this unification.

  This organization agrees that Truth is the weapon to use against those who would corrupt and enslave the free peoples of Faerun.
  This organization denouces the gnomes for what they have done, and exhorts the gnomes to employ their magical prowess for the betterment of people, not their enslavement.
  And if the gnomes will not do this, then the gnomes and their books will not be welcome in the lands of the new confederation.

  They call themselves The Dauntless.  
  For they say that while the Chosen of Mystra may have sold out their principals to expediency, they themselves will not do so.
  They will stand for what is right, what is ethical, and what is reasonable.

  The elves of Ardeep Forest (the elven Flying City) remains with the Chosen, however, and does not join The Dauntless.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 24, 2003)

"I seriously doubt they are doing this of their own free will."

"I know this is dangerous, but perhaps we could use the mind-influencing affect of the gnomish magic to write a new book, one which will compell the readers to act as they normally would, disregarding and previous influences?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

*Misha will stand with the Dauntless, for their beleives are in accordance with his own... and if possible he will place himself at the mercy of the court of Evermeet, and be its sworn protector... and the Protecter of all of the Dauntless...*


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *"I seriously doubt they are doing this of their own free will."
> 
> "I know this is dangerous, but perhaps we could use the mind-influencing affect of the gnomish magic to write a new book, one which will compell the readers to act as they normally would, disregarding and previous influences?" *




"A dangerous idea... that could backfire... I say we focus on breaking the enchanment, our enemies may have seen to placing certain dictums in their writings to counter that threat..." Misha replies.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 24, 2003)

All four the Editions of the Gazette reprints the old issue on how to deal with outsider, with many improvings, on fast-apprehending books, and delivers it massivelyin the countries threatened by the Infernal Horde.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: The Dauntless*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The elven nations of Evermeet and Evereska are allying with the Faerie against the insanity going on in Faerun.  The Metallic Dragons and then the Gem Dragons join the alliance.
> The Sharn, never well understood, are joining this alliance also.
> Then the dwarves of the North, the dwarves of the Great Rift, and the dwarves of the Old South join the emerging alliance.
> The halflings of Luirien join this alliance.  The Ffolk of the Moonshaes join.  The Free Peoples of the Moonshaes join.
> ...




I am somewhat surprised since I stand entirely with the Dauntless on this, I agreed with the gnomes only to get the books so that I could give them to my allies for analyzation. As Hannover is doing.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 24, 2003)

As news of the political alliances forming reaches the meeting.

"Interesting, it appears these Dauntless, and the Chosen are forming alliances similar in rationale, but different in means."

"I for one will support both.  As their views are in line with my own, and are far preferable to other groups now moving across the land."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

"I stand with the Dauntless, they seem to espouse the sme ideals of my own, and I agree with them, the gnomes, must pay for their extreme disregard of morality..." Misha replies.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

*Imaskari*

In Mulhorandi, the effects of Serpenteye's magic is finally banished by a concerted effort from the government.
  All Gnomish books in the country are confiscated by the government, then taken away for careful study.  The effects of those books on the populace are painstakingly broken by the massive application of dispel magic dweomers.

  There is great anger in Mulhorand at both the gnomes and at the Meritocracy.
  Mulhorand declares them both to be enemies, and declares them the enemies of all free peoples (since Mulhorand has been on a warmongering effort of it's own, that is the pot calling the kettle black.)
  Mulhorand states that it will 'liberate' Thay, Thesk, Unther, Chessenta, the Vilhon Reach, and other places from the corrupting effects of the gnomish magic, and ultimately will 'liberate' Lantan from the tyranny of the gnomes.

  Apparently, the Mulhorandi, using the new understandings of magic, have unearthed great artifacts out of their own past - artifacts from the Imaskari Empire.
  Whatever the case may be, the military power of Mulhorand has taken a sudden jump of enormous proportions.

  The Mulhorandi Army will soon be on the march.

  Damara, with it's newfound power and alliance with the Spirits of Nature (who appear as unicorns, mighty creatures of legend, living tornadoes, floods, great gouts of fire, and as living stone) join with Mulhorand.
  Damara has it's own legendary past, and the Damari state the time has come to put aside their historic differences with the Imaskari and seek common ground.
  The threat from abroad requires intelligent men and women to seek consensus.

  The combined Damaran-Mulhorand Alliance renames itself Imaskari, after the legendary nation of old.

  Murghom, caught between these two powers, and under intense diplomatic pressure from both, agrees to be annexed (well, I wouldn't say that agree is quite the right word ...) into the new nation.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 24, 2003)

Not surprisingly, Krysophrenos expresses full appreciation at the creation of the Dauntless. he offers a space in the Gazette whenever they need to communicate quickly with the population.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

*The Alliance of the Phoenix*

The arguments of Janos prove effective.

  The people of the City of Shade denounce Lord Shadow, and before Lord Shadow can do anything they kill him where he stands, and they proclaim Janos the Lich King of their city.
  Under Janos, say they, they will ride to glory and to victory, crush the phaerimm, and restore the glory of ancient Netheril.

  Thay, beset by the Dark Crusaders, by internal factions supporting the Meritocracy, by the threat of Imaskari both south and north, and not least by the Wishes thrown here, there, and everywhere by idiot magelings, asks to join with the City of Shade ... if the City of Shade will bother itself to save their country from being overrun.

  Halruaa, in the south, declares that it supports it's Netherese brethren (the Shade) in the north, and that now is the time for all Netherese and all truly wise mages to ally.

  In other words, we now have a Halruaa-Thay-City of Shade confederation.

  This confederation renames itself The Alliance of the Phoenix, for the Netherese are risen from the ashes of the past to new heights of power and glory.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

TO ALL IN THE IR AGAINST THE GNOMISH BOOKS OF DOMINATION

  Thanks to the conference between Bugbear, Lichtenhart, Mr. Draco, Kalanyr, Janos, William, and I must assume others, you are closing in on doing it.
  You are closing in on the Counterspell.
  The Dauntless and the Free Nations of Faerun are giving help, and intensely researching how to produce this Countercharm.

  TO SERPENTEYE

  You just had a break.
  Dambrath never fell to the effects of your books.  That mighty nation of Loviatar and Lolth worshippers was able to shrug off the gnomish magic.
  However, with the birth of the Alliance of the Phoenix, Dambrath feels it is time to bargain for collective security.

  In other words, Dambrath is offering to be an ally of the Meritocracy.
  They will not permit ANY further gnomish books in their land (nor even your books, Serpenteye) but they will fight at your side.
  Dambrath thinks the Meritocracy is going to win, and Dambrath wants to be on the winning side.

   TO WILLIAM AND THE OTHERS - IMPORTANT

  A large number of gnomes have suddenly defected from Lantan, and are joining the Dauntless - IF the Dauntless will have them.
  These gnomes state that power-mad tyrants have seized their government and their religion, are trying for world domination, and have gone utterly mad.
  These gnomes are willing to help with the Countercharm ... IF the Dauntless will help them and take them in as refugees.
  These gnomes state that there are other wonders of gnomish research that are coming into production, and that they would be willing to share these breakthroughs with the Dauntless - if they are put to altruistic purposes and not used to enslave and corrupt.

  If the Dauntless refuse their help, these gnomes state they will go into hiding, and try to survive ... and undoubtedly Faerun will suffer all the more.
  For the elves, dwarves, halflings, and faerie of the Dauntless are VERY SUSPICIOUS of these gnomish defectors.
  And Evermeet has never even allowed gnomes on it's soil.
  What to do?  What to do ...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

_Misha argues that the defector gnomes be closely watched if they are allowed into Evermeet, and brings his case before the Queen, claiming that, perhaps at this time, a show of solidarity against the gnomes is the best front, and these gnomes be allowed to perhaps to be under their protection, but kept far from any locations that are considered important to the Dauntless...  

As the self-proclaimed defender of the Dauntless, Misha will not allow traitorous gnomes to destroy the Dauntless... and will keep his eye closely upon them..._


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2003)

My votes on accepting these gnomish defectors as long as they agree to standard precautions (ie being scanned for evil and mind controlling magic or concealing magics on their persons).


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 24, 2003)

Hannover Fist is in favor of accepting the Renegade Gnomes help, and will via a sending contact them


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 24, 2003)

Gustav sends a messege to the Gnomish Enchanters. He requests sixteen copies of his own book made with the Gnomish Comprehension spells enchanted into them, and with a charm to keep the reader interested in the lengthy tomes.

He sends these sixteen tomes to sixteen of the most talented military men his sponsors can offer. He tells them outright, with a letter, that these books are enchanted to make them easier to read and that's it. He also includes a certain degree of extra information on how to kill the fiends.

He begins by introducing them to his cause. He's going to gather his petitioners, and begin the construction of a great army with sixteen grand generals from different regions. This army, and the heroes that have been brought out of many lands, will take down the portals and mages of the Dark Crusaders.

He sends a lengthy explanation to all of his sponsors, an explanation that it would be wise to gather an army, and reinforce their propaganda machine to build up a great degree of knowledge concerning the gnomes and their cause. However, Gus is very particular to point out that the Gnomes will aid them if the demons aggress towards them. The Demons and Devils are what must be dealt with, not the outsiders. He nominates members of each sponsors government to attend a caucuss of arms concerning the demons. Gus believes that by cutting down the supply lines in the next 12 hours, with the aid of the highest level individuals, he can make it easy for the countries to defend themselves since the demons will lack the ability to reinforce their lines. He believes that by simply removing the portals, connections, and bindings created by the fiends, he can then encourage his sponsors defenses against what would otherwise be an unstoppable force.

Gustav himself, wearing his incredibly heavy spell resistant Iron armor, prepares to make war against the supply lines of the Infernal spawns. He decides right off, that he will cut their lines of reinforcements, then decimate their numbers by dividing them. Him, and a small band of friends from his knightly career in Halruaa.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 24, 2003)

Krysophrenos stands with Hannover and Arkanyl on this matter, and offers himself as a diplomat to find a suitable location for these gnomes.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

POSTED BY MR. DRACO

  My friends. We agree that the gnomish invention, their 'suggestion-books' is dangerous. However, it is my opinion that this power can be used for good.
  Taking out a copy of both of his factual books (Path of Inner Peace, and Science for the People).
  You may have heard of these two books. I wrote them, and the rumors are true, they are enchanted with the gnomish suggestion magic. However, they do not use the magical power to influence the mind, rather, in these tomes, it is a powerful learning aid. Alchemical techniques that took a lifetime to master can now be learned in days. The proper mindset for meditation can be grasped in similar time periods.

   FROM EDENA_OF_NEITH TO EVERYONE

  There is a side effect to being dominated by the gnomish books that nobody anticipated (especially not the gnomes.)
  Anyone who has read enough gnomish books, and been dominated by them, has an increase in Intelligence.
  This increase is fairly major:

  Elves and Drow:  2 to 3 points
  Dwarves:  4 to 5 points
  Halflings:  4 to 5 points
  Gnomes:  1 to 2 points
  Orcs and Humanoids:  5 to 10 points
  Humans:  3 to 4 points

  When dominated, anything in the book read is automatically understood.
  For example, books on Algebra, normally incomprehensible to the average orc, are perfectly understood, and all knowledge gained is retained after reading.
  The gnomes have invented rudimentary Calculus, beyond the understanding of many people.  Yet all who read the gnomish books on Calculus - and who are dominated by them - understand these books perfectly.

  The problem is this, folks:
  It REQUIRES the reader be Dominated, for this effect to happen.
  It is not enough for a Tongues-only book to be read:  the reader must be Dominated as well.
  For this is a side effect of the Domination and Suggestion effects.  You cannot have one, without the other.

  The Gnomes of Lantan, of course, are putting out books on all manner of sciences and math and the like ... and every Gnomish work with the Domination magic, is chock full of gnomish propaganda of the worst sort.
  There is no such thing as an unbiased gnomish book of science - at least, not yet.

  So there you are, folks.
  Books with the capacity to corrupt and destroy:  their very existence is, perhaps, an Evil.
  Yet, they allow for comprehension and learning on a scale never before dreamed of.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

_Misha stands against these tomes... in all their guises... and denounces Gustav for his reckless use of such tomes, even for a good measure to usurp control...  Misha is horrified by such a creation and will bring such news to the people in several tomes denouncing the these books as tools of damnation... they must be destroyed... He burns gnomish books, destroys printing presses... he wages war against the gnomes of Lanatan.. and urges the Dauntless to join as well..._


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2003)

"Hmm, we should investigate why the intelligence altering effects vary so much per race, because it doesn't bring them to the same average. 

(Elf w/b 13-14
Drow w/b 15-16
Halfling 15-16 
Gnome 12-13 
Orc 13-18
Goblin 15-20
Humans 13-14 ) 
Perhaps the susceptibility of the races to the domination effect ? "


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

Ok, guys, you have a serious problem.

  Queen Amlaruil will NOT allow non-elves on Evermeet ... MUCH LESS gnomes who might be in league with Lantan.
  Evereska has never allowed non-elves in.
  The elves of Toril have always been like this, and they aren't changing.

  The Faerie could take the gnomes in ... but the Faerie are suspicious of them, and the Faerie request someone else take them in.

  The halflings of Luirien state their realm is threatened (they are quite right) by both the Meritocracy and the Alliance of the Phoenix, and if they take in the gnomes they will be destroyed.

  The Metallic Dragons could house the gnomes in their lairs ... the Metallic Dragons think that is a totally unreasonable proposal, since there is lodging aplenty elsewhere.
  The Gem Dragons, simply will not allow it, stating their homes are secret and they do not want a large number of strangers (and possible thieves) in them.

  The dwarves state they are in over their heads.
  The Dark Crusaders are threatening them.
  The Meritocracy are threatening them.
  The Orcs, are threatening them.
  The Alliance of the Phoenix is threatening them.
  The Imaskari Empire is threatening them.
  The phaerimm, are threatening them.
  And now, you want them to bring the wrath of Lantan down on them also, when Evermeet is sitting OUT THERE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE OCEAN, SAFE AND SECURE?!
  The poor dwarves, are right in the middle of the trouble, and you want them to take in the gnomes???  
  LOLOL!

  Everyone in the Dauntless, wants everyone else in the Dauntless, to take in the Gnomes.

  And if someone doesn't resolve this matter, it is likely these gnomes will end their offer to the Dauntless, and join the Free Nations of Faerun instead, or perhaps some other power ...

  Now, Queen Amlaruil of Evermeet is a very influencial person, and a very powerful person.
  Her word is law among the elves, and she is influencial among the faerie.
  If she agreed to take in the gnomes, the problem would be solved.
  But Queen Amlaruil is stubborn, and Evermeet has never allowed non-elves in.  Why should it do so now?

  I am wondering, what you authors have to say to Queen Amlaruil regarding this situation ...


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Misha stands against these tomes... in all their guises... and denounces Gustav for his reckless use of such tomes, even for a good measure to usurp control...  Misha is horrified by such a creation and will bring such news to the people in several tomes denouncing the these books as tools of damnation... they must be destroyed... He burns gnomish books, destroys printing presses... he wages war against the gnomes of Lanatan.. and urges the Dauntless to join as well... *



 Gustav remarks, "They don't have to trigger the spell. I just need these particular lieutenants fully informed on my take on strategy."

He readies a plan. He uses scrying mages to identify the positions of every enemy portal and supply point, counting up the numbers, and figuring out how many mages must be in count for this. He states right off, "I'm going to stop their numbers now, then crush them outright. If your going to help, then follow my lead. If your going to get in the way, then I recommend you sit down and think about what your doing, because I already have. As soon as I've confirmed the positions of my enemies portals and gateways, I'm cutting them now before they become a problem."


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 24, 2003)

How many gnomes are we talking about here, Edena?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> * Gustav remarks, "They don't have to trigger the spell. I just need these particular lieutenants fully informed on my take on strategy."
> 
> He readies a plan. He uses scrying mages to identify the positions of every enemy portal and supply point, counting up the numbers, and figuring out how many mages must be in count for this. He states right off, "I'm going to stop their numbers now, then crush them outright. If your going to help, then follow my lead. If your going to get in the way, then I recommend you sit down and think about what your doing, because I already have. As soon as I've confirmed the positions of my enemies portals and gateways, I'm cutting them now before they become a problem." *





"If you simply seek to inform then you have me as an ally... Gustav... my blade, my stalwart arrow... and my faith will fight by your side... and crush the threat here and now... shall we work together?" Misha replies.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 24, 2003)

> The poor dwarves, are right in the middle of the trouble, and you want them to take in the gnomes???




The Dwarves are invited to join with my cause. Their leaders are some of the greatest warriors around, and I invite them as my friends to aid me on my quick-counter-strike against the enemy. I'm not stopping till I identify every location, and quickly mortar the hell out of it with either concentrated meteor strikes, or hand to hand with special hero infantry units. If I have to take the portals down one at a time myself, I'll do it. If I have to single out each and every mage, I'll do it. Magic can be detected, I'm going to find these things and rip them apart now. I'm angry that they are even thinking of being so audacious...

If my sponsors choose to support my cause, so be it. If they don't I'm going all alone, but not stupidly. My friends and I can deal with this problem now, before the ignorance of many mages causes another catastrophic delayed war or divine intervention...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 24, 2003)

> "Hmm, we should investigate why the intelligence altering effects vary so much per race, because it doesn't bring them to the same average.



 "I think this information is not to be divulged until we find a Counterspell."



> Misha stands against these tomes... in all their guises... and denounces Gustav for his reckless use of such tomes, even for a good measure to usurp control... Misha is horrified by such a creation and will bring such news to the people in several tomes denouncing the these books as tools of damnation... they must be destroyed... He burns gnomish books, destroys printing presses... he wages war against the gnomes of Lanatan.. and urges the Dauntless to join as well...



"Misha, the books used by Gustaf were not mind-influencing. We need a strong army to face the Dark Crusaders, which are our most dangerous enemy at the present time. Please trust the Chosen to watch upon Lantan until this crisis has passed. We need your sword in another battle. The very forces of hell are threatening the population."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

*Gustav's triumph*

TO CREAMSTEAK

  Congratulations, Creamsteak.

  Gustav is already a great hero in Mulhorand.
  In fact, thanks to the Gnomish magic, he is considered almost legendary.
  It is a simple matter to gain the support of the 16 generals.
  After that, the people of Mulhorand demand Gustav be made leader of the country.
  When the government says no, an uprising occurs, the military revolts, and ...

  Gustav is the new ruler of Mulhorand!

  The Damari recognize Gustav immediately, for his name has spread far and wide in renown.

  With Gustav as leader, and with his books on military strategy and tactics, the Mulhorandi finally succeed in driving the Dark Crusaders from their country.

  Lantan sends it's congratulations to Gustav and Imaskari.
  Lantan then asks Gustav what other books he would like to purchase from them?


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> "If you simply seek to inform then you have me as an ally... Gustav... my blade, my stalwart arrow... and my faith will fight by your side... and crush the threat here and now... shall we work together?" Misha replies. *



Gus, already in his abnormally supernaturally heavy armor, looks at Misha and states, "Exquisite. I'm with you then. Do you conqur with my plan? Stop the summons first, then Isolate the enemy? I need more mages as well, to identify and position the enemy locations, and to concentrate and coordinate magic strikes. If I can stop them from recieving support now, then we can really do some damage the same way they were planning on attacking us."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

FROM BUGBEAR

  How many gnomes are we talking about here, Edena?

  FROM EDENA

  Over five thousand.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Gus, already in his abnormally supernaturally heavy armor, looks at Misha and states, "Exquisite. I'm with you then. Do you conqur with my plan? Stop the summons first, then Isolate the enemy? I need more mages as well, to identify and position the enemy locations, and to concentrate and coordinate magic strikes. If I can stop them from recieving support now, then we can really do some damage the same way they were planning on attacking us." *




"I concur, we act now to crush this threat, remove their ability to summon more infernal creatures, then eradicate the knowledge permanently... a premeptive strike orks well in our favor, perhaps even a strike deep into their lands to prove they are not safe from our blade no matter where they wish to hide..." Misha replied.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2003)

Arkanyl's message/sending/speech whatever to Queen Amlaruil, runs as follows 

"My Queen, I respect your decision but there have always been non-elves on Evermeet, from Faerie to Unicorns, the gnomes have a strong relationship to elves in many ways perhaps even as close as the Faerie and the Unicorns have indeed the Seldarine and Garl have long stood together. Why should this be changed now ? Because some gnomes are corrupt it doesn't mean all of them are. These gnomes could help us greatly against the tyrants who have taken over Lantan. "


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 24, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *FROM BUGBEAR
> 
> How many gnomes are we talking about here, Edena?
> 
> ...




Well then I guess inviting them to stay at my place is out of the question 

Perhaps we could set up a sanctuary (A home for wayward Gnomes) in chult or maztica...


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 24, 2003)

With the new information about the gnomish books, my books will be included with a domination effect.  Whomever reads them will be dominated so that they believe that they must make their own choices.  The domination effect serves to ensure that they will follow what they chose to do and superceeds (hopefully) any other domination effects already in place.

(OOC: I'm going to be getting offline really soon, try not to invent nuclear weapons overnight  )


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

IMPORTANT:  PLEASE READ.

  I ask those who are now in control of nations or peoples not to act yet in any military way.
  We are still in the writing phase of the IR (and we will be for the next several days, too.)

  Make plans, make alliances, discuss matters, and pen books, but do not start wars.

  (I am ruling that no power is yet ready to launch a war.  Where someone controls a power, that power is still in the process of organizing itself together.  So do not try it, folks.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

TO KALANYR

  Nice argument, Kalanyr, but Queen Amlaruil is adamant.
  She writes back:

  I cannot jeapardize the security of the elves.
  I simply cannot do that.
  I would gladly take in the gnomes, and give them aid and comfort - I am no monster, and I understand their plight.
  However, I have been entrusted with the responsibility for protecting the last refuge of the elves - Evermeet - and I MUST live up to that responsibility.
  I apologize.  I am genuinely sorry.  But I cannot permit the gnomish refugees to come to Evermeet.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

*Letter to Queen Amlauril...*

Dearest lady, of the Esteemed Court of Evermeet, she who makes the Moon weep at the sight of her beauty, she who gives guidance to Tel'quessir, the ageless majesty, I write this letter to speak my piece on the matter at hand...

I, the Defender of the Dauntless, recognize the dilemma you face in these trying days regarding these gnomes, and their seeking of amnesty.  The ears of the court, listen upon the intrigues that abound in the streets of Faerun, and the boiling mess that has appeared in the lands, will drag all of Faerun into its twisted web.  But we now stand on the precipice to make a change for the better, to perhaps make a statement that the Dauntless stands against what the gnomes of Lantan have done, but also that perhaps we wish to build a better future and show that we are willing to allow those who recognize the wickedness of their ways to atone, and start anew.

Milady, the choice to allow thse gnomes is one of great fortune for us, we can teach them to combine their natural predilection for technology with a respect for the moral authority of the natural world.  Temper their will to create with the need for recognizing that some creations just should not be, and educate them in...  This world, all peoples cannot exist in a vacuum, the world is growing smaller by the day, and we must grasp the fact that all peoples will depend on each other to survive this crucible.  It will be a time of tests, but I beleive we of the Dauntless can construct a better future based upon the pitfalls of the past.

We must learn, and we must unite, this threat is affecting all peoples, these gnomes they wish to make a difference, and perhaps have knowledge we can exploit to bring this crisis to an end.  We should not turn against them, we should accept them, and watch them, for is it now an old saying that one should not only keep their friends close, but their enemies closer?  Look beyond the racial boundaries my Queen, and seek out the worth of the individual, together as a united peoples can we break the stranglehold that the gnomes of Lantan have started.

Your loyal servant, and Defender

- Misha Koldun


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 24, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Arkanyl's message/sending/speech whatever to Queen Amlaruil, runs as follows
> 
> "My Queen, I respect your decision but there have always been non-elves on Evermeet, from Faerie to Unicorns, the gnomes have a strong relationship to elves in many ways perhaps even as close as the Faerie and the Unicorns have indeed the Seldarine and Garl have long stood together. Why should this be changed now ? Because some gnomes are corrupt it doesn't mean all of them are. These gnomes could help us greatly against the tyrants who have taken over Lantan. " *




"Most Gracious Queen, may I add that the sacrifice we ask from you won't last long as arrangements to the construction of a new home for these gnome are being taken as I write this."


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 24, 2003)

*An Urgent Leader*

To Her Royal Majesty, , Queen Amlaruil of Evermeet, Leader and Defender of all Elven Peoples.

Your majesty, I am honored to address you in this most urgent letter.  Now is the time when all folk of good will should stand together against the threats to our world.

The gnomish refugees from Lantan, wisely and courageously, rejecting the evil of their leaders stand  in need of refuge.  It will take great magic to overcome the harm that was done by the Lantanese leadership.  The reputation of the elves of Evermeet in magical knowledge are second to none, famous throughout all of Toril and beyond.  

The magical skill of your people, combined with the knowledge of the gnomish refugees, may provide the means to remove the enchantments clouding the minds of many.  Where  but Evermeet are the world's foremost experts on enchantment magic? Who but Evermeet can combine this knowledge with the valor of matchless warriors and wizards?

Your majesty, I implore you to take in the gnomish refugees.  Your people's knowledge, compassion, wisdom and courage is needed now more than ever.  We stand on the edge of an abyss.  I ask that you become the protectors of those who have opposed the tyrants among their own people.

I have faith in the courage and the wisdom of the elven peoples.  I ask that you and the Faerie protect the gnomes.  I will endeavor to work with others to find a lasting home for the gnomish refugees.  It is my hope that one they that they shall return to Lantan, when the oppresive leadership of that isle is overthrown. I swear to devote my life, my fortune, sacred honor, and immortal call to the defense of all who desire freedom and liberty.

May Evermeet be blessed forever,

Most humbly yours,

Ardan Turval


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 24, 2003)

Mirriam frowns as she notes the success of Gustaf.

"He is a very keen tactical mind, but he has only benefitted from less than a century of tactics...the true powers however in this war, the Devils, have had millenia upon millenia of fighting...Let us see how he fares against that!"  She gives a haughty laugh, her hands shaking and black circles forming around her eyes as she goes on another night without rest-penning her new book.


*Flame and Pyre: the Guidelines of the True Faith*

-This book categorizes and teaches the Dark Crusaders that read it the tactics that the devils use, educating to them the order and organization of the devils as well as the military tactics and strength developed and use throughout the countless aeons of battling they have gone through.  

This insidious knowledge is applied to the Dark Crusaders to boost their chances of war and conquest.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

TO CREAMSTEAK

  The dwarves state they are considering your offer (the offer of Imaskari) Creamsteak.
  They have not accepted, nor rejected, your offer yet.

  TO EVERYONE

  About five thousand increasingly frustrated and upset gnomes continue to beg for a home among the Dauntless.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 24, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *TO KALANYR
> 
> Nice argument, Kalanyr, but Queen Amlaruil is adamant.
> She writes back:
> ...




"Most Noble Queen, were the Hordes of Hell to roam undisturbed throughout Faerun, the elves would be threatened. Were the Tyrannies to triumph over the Truth the elves would be threatened. Yet you could avoid all this by granting your allies the significant advantage of hosting the gnomish refugees. I plea for only for a second thought, Majesty."


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 24, 2003)

Tanirth Daiwo will approach the masters of Candlekeep and urge them to help provide a place of residence for the displaced gnomes.

Also, he will approach the leaders of the Dauntless and the Chosen's Alliance speaking of peace.  That in-fighting now benefits nobody but the growing dark hordes.  In any case, gnomes, working side-by-side with the dauntless would doubtlessley increase the speed for understanding their own knowledge!


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2003)

Well since someone worked out a spell for ripping the top of off mountains and making them fly, Arkanyl's gonna start work on one for the gnomes.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 24, 2003)

Hannover fist will speak with Gustav, asking him to give the gnomes sanctuary in Mulhalorand.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

The tactics and fighting prowess of the Dark Crusaders suddenly takes a quantom leap, and they start winning battle after battle.
  For yes, the Fiends have had countless millennia of battle experience, and once some of this is shared, the Dark Crusaders flourish.

  Queen Amlaruil finally relents, and allows the five thousand gnomes to come to her country.
  A large number of elves attempt an uprising against Amlaruil over this, but it is put down - mostly with diplomacy.
  Most of these gnomes are indeed refugees.
  Unfortunately, though, some of them are Lantanese spies.  The elves and Dauntless catch some of them, but not all ...
  Of course, Queen Amlaruil is smart enough to not reveal the nature of the defenses of Evermeet to any of the newcomers!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

(I must go offline for now.  I hope everyone is having fun.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The tactics and fighting prowess of the Dark Crusaders suddenly takes a quantom leap, and they start winning battle after battle.
> For yes, the Fiends have had countless millennia of battle experience, and once some of this is shared, the Dark Crusaders flourish.
> 
> Queen Amlaruil finally relents, and allows the five thousand gnomes to come to her country.
> ...




_Misha will lead the internal movement to root out these spies, and after finding out what they know, he publicly executes them, and denounces them as spies, by fire built upon the books of their evil ways..._


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 24, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *TO CREAMSTEAK
> 
> The dwarves state they are considering your offer (the offer of Imaskari) Creamsteak.
> They have not accepted, nor rejected, your offer yet.
> ...




The dwarves are free to make their own decision. Gustav is pretty much, the nicest guy in the world, till he draws his sword and starts clouding his mind with plans.

He also encourages his sponsors to take in gnomes where they can. He also states that a great deal of his quick victory was thanks to the mages ability to scry out the locations of enemy gateways. "The Devils will attempt to do something now, and you people should prepare yourselves. They will attempt to counter-attack in some way." He warns everyone who is within the reach of the planar creatures that are still left. "I'm proud, really, that I was able to slow them down. We need to be prepared to protect the innocent."

Gustav informs the sixteen generals spread out in the many regions that have sponsored him that they must set up proper defenses against planars. Anti-Magic fields only work against the summoned creatures. Better defenses abuse their weaknesses, which more often than not are size and hindrance when spells are not an option. He encourages people to let the gnomes in to provide them with safety and to let them work their hardest to help the country. He also warns that anyone could try to manipulate or use, or even fake, the gnomes identity in order to hurt us. They should all be treated as possible threats at first, but after thorough interrigation, allowed to accustom themselves to the normal laws of a country they inhabit.

And one more thing, Gus worries when there is that revolt to make him a leader. "I don't want to create enemies, I just want to prevent stupid wars..."


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2003)

So the precautions I advised against the possibilty of spying  Gnomes failed? 

Arkanyl will write a book teaching people how to use the Art and spread it to his allies, the domination effect is keyed simply to "If you intend to use this book for Evil purposes burn it now!" on each page.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 24, 2003)

I will advise the Dwarves (My sponsors) that joining with Gustav and Mulharoand would be a wise move.  He is a rapidly rising force in faerun, and has shown himself to capible, lawful and a foe of evil.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 24, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The tactics and fighting prowess of the Dark Crusaders suddenly takes a quantom leap, and they start winning battle after battle.
> For yes, the Fiends have had countless millennia of battle experience, and once some of this is shared, the Dark Crusaders flourish.
> 
> Queen Amlaruil finally relents, and allows the five thousand gnomes to come to her country.
> ...



 My battle plan is more or less to cut down the ability for the demons to increase numbers. Wherever the demons win battles, and wherever they destroy the traditional defenses of the people, Gustav and his allies will strike somewhere else, preferably from behind the lines or from above. The goal here is to simply cut the demons numbers down, and let them fight the way they fight. They can win battles, but it's still the intentions of the tactics I encourage in my sponsors with my mail and handouts that they abuse the demons weakness.

And another thing, where the demons play, the celestials should be summoned as well. While I've encouraged heroes and other great warriors to help and destabilize the enemies supplies, I'm also going to encourage every nation with good intentions to summon as many celestials as they can to aid their cause. The different good planar creatures will be of great use if the demons believe their advantage comes from their 'age' or immortality.

Celestials to counter demons,
Wiley and creative tactics to counter experience,
Bravery and battle cries to counter curses and fear,
and without a doubt, heroes to win the war...

A great deal of positive propaganda is also encouraged by me, but I severely discourage anyone from using censorship.

Anyway, that's Gustav's opinion on the matter.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 24, 2003)

The Fiends take an important role in this matter, and they do something that would perhaps be unexpected by them.

They welcome all the rebellious gnomes with open arms...the fallen (devils), like them, are not truly evil after all-just misunderstood, like them.  It's the divine edict of the gods that are in their way, they are used for evil by that edict and are not evil in and by themselves.  

And thus, the fallen are the only ones who truly understand the gnomes, and they make it clear that it is their priority to protect them, to defend them, and to usher in a new gold era with the gnome's technology under the faith of Asmodeus.  Several of the mighty pit fiends, their unholy auras extinguished, bow down the the leaders of the gnomes in the most humbling of fashions.

The lands under the True Faith of Asmodeus will accept the gnomes and will encourage their process of invention...if they choose to accept.


Meanwhile...

Mirriam works dilligently to pen her next work, *"Ascension, the Divine Right of the True Faith"*  In of which, there will be details to an near-irreversable ritual to bond oneself with a fiend, slowly becoming more and more like a devil til one reaches the pinnacle of their ability.  It would compel those to read it to follow this dangerous ritual, and would boost the ranks of the infernal hierarchy considerably once its effect would take place.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 24, 2003)

In response to Mirriam's "Ascension, the Divine Right of the True Faith", Hannover fist commisions a second printing of Religion in an age of reason, in order to remind people that worshiping a god who causes nothing but misery, only spreads misery. By refusing to give a power venneration, you weaken it.  I a new foreword, I ask that people do nothing to empower Asmodius, who is the true incarnation of Tyrrany in the multiverse, and embodiment of all that is oppressive and evil.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 24, 2003)

In response to the recently release works supporting the fiends, Ardan Turval releases an expanded version of his work oEthics: Divinity, Magic, Mortality, and the Multiverse."

He writes pamphlets condemning the summoning of fiends.

Ardan also writes several letters to the leaders of the Dauntless and the Free Nations of Faerun, urging reconciliation and mutual cooperation.  He offers his services as a mediator, praising the coruage and resourcefulness of both factions and writing of shared interests and history.

"Indeed, together we are stronger than when we stand separately.  Let the wise counsel with the wise, and past enmities and misunderstands be replaced with friendship and cooperation.  There are many in the Dauntless and the Free Nations of Faerun who have stood side by side in the past.  We should stand together now, else the laughter of our enemies may be our reward.:"


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey, while I'm at all this planning, Gustav gets his latest books published...

*The Warriors Path*
This lovely 900 page tome is the complete photo-genic and easy to read guide to 'how to be a fighter'. This guide is meant to compel the reader to be able to understand and comprehend the entire knowledge and talents to being a controled and skilled martial individual. It includes an appendix of different fighting methods from the overwhelming 'power attack' to the well to do use of 'expertise'. This lovely tome comes bound in a heavy case, and is included with a longsword. This package comes together with an incredible number of soft-bound books for individuals that need more specialized training like, "Who would wear full plate mail?" and "Why you should understand and respect long weapons and creatures with long arms."

*The Metalworkers Guide to Armor and Weapons*
This fully detailed novel covers the entirety of being an armorer or weapons maker. This talent, appllicable in war and peace time, is extremely useful to anyone willing to take up the forge. This book also includes a large number of different metalworking guidelines for different types of common and rare metals, and instructions for tempering or folding steel to harden the metal. Tactics like 'creating fracture lines' and other faults are mentioned so that it can be taught to avoid these horrible mistakes. Advice on using gravity to hold chainmail down, and notes on the best types of items to enchant are included. This book comes with a 200 question written test, and a test-yourself method to see if you have truly become a smith capable of making what's known as a masterwork item.

In the appendix, it also covers weapon appraisal, and some notes on the difference between making real weapons and decorative armaments.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 24, 2003)

From Ardan Turval's "Light Beyond the Darkness:  An Exploration of the Divine."


"It is to be observed that the being who claims leadership of the devils of the Nine Hells claims to be a truly ancient power.  Howeve, we should remind ourselves that he lacks the true power of a god and can be considered somewhat of an underachiever in the divine order of things.  Indeed, Xvim was more powerful and he did not even last a century."

"As for the true origins of the ArchFiend, it is shrouded in lies and mysteries.  Perhaps he was a fallen celestial, or some creature who rose to the top of the hierarchy of the Hells."

"However, we know that there are also MYSTERIES concerning the powers of light.  For example, no report has ever come to Toril about certain areas of the celestial realm, called by some the Seventh Heaven.  All I have determined is that the Celestials speak reverently of such a place, but say little.  The name of a celestial ruler named Jazirian is whispered, but little is known."

"So if there is great evil in the multiverse, there is also great good.  We can choose between them.  Gentle Reader, I urge you to reject the missives of tyrant.  Stand together as one in these troubled times.  Let old friends forgive each other and new alliances be forged against those who would deny us life, liberty, and even the freedome of thought."


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 24, 2003)

Tanirth Daiwo begins work on a new book.

*The Value of Freedom*

In the print version, it's author appears to be whomever rules the region (either Mirriam [Sollir], Alarah Gomenei [serpenteye], or Janos)

It discusses the values of a peaceful and good society.  Covering the benefits to be attained in such a society for the peasants and serfs who would have a newfound equality.  Even slight embellishments are made to make such a society, free from evil, seem like a paradise.

The latter parts of the book discuss martial arts techniques, wilderness survival techniques, the why's and how's of alchemy.  Also contained is information on methods to overthrow corrupt governments and societies.  Basically everything a people would need to know in order to carry out a revolution.  Even some spells are included, along with healing prayers.

The domination effect is thus: Read this book, then convince as many people as possible to read this book.  Then seek to make a better life for yourself and your fellows.  Act in concert and you will succeed.

---------------------

This book is widely distributed by undercover agents into the realms of Mirrian [Sollir], Alarah Gomenei [serpenteye], and Janos.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 24, 2003)

*Justice and Freedom by Ardan Turval*

"Now is the time when all Free Nations should stand as one against the fists of tyrants and their lackeys.  Now is the time when we take a stand for Justice and Freedom, for Individual Rights and Collective Responsibility."

"The peoples of Faerun  are unmatched in their diversity of form and thought.  Yet there are those who seek to bring unity, not through a recognition of common interest, but by iron collars.  There are those who only offer the peace of the slave, or the the peace of the mass grave."

"I ask that you petition your leaders to work together with those of like mind.   True, there have been harsh words and misdeeds between different peoples.  Yet we should see past them to build a better future, one worthy of the magnificence of all peoples of Faerun."

"We can forgive each other our past differences.  As well as help those who have little in this world to build a better future."

"We can help those who have traditionally been on the margins of Faerun rise to new heights of civilization.  We can aid them in building their nations, the practice of agriculture and the production of commercial goods. No people willing to live and trade peacefully with their neighbors should be left behind.  Let us extend the hand of friendship to all our brothers and sisters."

"Together, I believe that there is little we cannot do.  Together, we can build a future worthy of our aspirations for peace, progress, and prosperity while the tyrants of the present day will be but memories."

Copies of this pamphlet are destributed to all nations and peoples of the Dauntless, the Imaskari, the Free Nations of Faerun, and the humanoids, especially the orcs and goblins.  King Obould Many Arrows and other humanoid leaders receive letters suggesting the benefits of allying with either the Dauntless or the Free Nations of Faerun. The possibility of  training people in different skills, from agriculture to magic, is raised.  The benefits of trade and alliance are discussed in great detail. The letters also recognize their sovereign right to shape their own destinies.

Similar letters are also sent to the churches of Ellistrae in Cormanthor and in Skullport, urging peace, trade, and alliance.  Agricultural goods and other surface items can be trade for legal products of the deep earth.  Diplomatic recognition can be negotiated, and an end to hostilities as well.  Indeed, trade and alliance are possible.  Perhaps the church of Ellistrae can have agents handle trade, and then trade with their fellow drow and other trade partners.  (I don't thikk Waterdeep would accept illegal goods to the surface, but I think the drow would appreciate respect and trade.  As well as a good steak and an apple pie for desert. )


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 24, 2003)

Ardan Turval asks his patrons to work on improving relations between the Dauntless, the Free Nations of Faerun, and the Imaskari.

Ardan also contacts the dwarven and halfing peoples, urging them to stand with the Dauntless and the Free Nations against "fiend summoning tyrants and power-hungry fools who wish to enslave us all."

Additionally, Ardan makes several appearance before those leaders who will receive him urging peace, and cooperation among potential allies.   He also asks the Churches of Ellistrae, Eldath, and allied dieties  to pray for celestial intervention to oppose the fiends.  Summoning of celestials is quite welcome.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Justice and Freedom by Ardan Turval*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *  King Obould Many Arrows and other humanoid leaders receive letters suggesting the benefits of allying with either the Dauntless or the Free Nations of Faerun. The possibility of  training people in different skills, from agriculture to magic, is raised.  The benefits of trade and alliance are discussed in great detail. The letters also recognize their sovereign right to shape their own destinies.*




Hannover asks:   Is it really neccesary to send these to the Orcs?  I lived among them for some time, and found them to be an utterly reprehensible race.  Their newborns regester as evil for Lathander's sake.



> *Similar letters are also sent to the churches of Ellistrae in Cormanthor and in Skullport... *




Just so you know, the Drow of Cormanthor are followers of Vhaurian, a neutral Evil deity, and the precence of Ellistraeians in skull port accounts for less than 1% of it's poulation. The bulk of drow in Skullport are also followers of Vhaurian. I really think you are barking up the wrong tree here Ardan.  

Of course, you are welcome to try and convince them with your books about universal love.  I just don't think that they will respond to your preaching.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 24, 2003)

Ardan, who has been to Kara Tur, secretly translates an important work by an ancient general/scholar of Shou Lung.  Copies of the Art of War  by Chao Tzu are given to the top leaders of the Dauntless, the Imaskari under Gustav, and the Free Nations of Faerun's commanders.  Ardan asks the leaders of these groups to keep a tight rein on the book for now.

Publically, Ardan writes a travellogue converning Kara Tur and Zakhara.  He also translates some of their finest poems and stories into different languages.

A letter is secretly sent to Queen Amlauril;

Her Majesty Queen Amlauril of Evermeet, Protect of All Elven Kind:

Your Majesty,

It is with great delight that I have heard of your warm welcome to the recent arrivals in Evermeet.  Indeed, such magnanimity demonstrates the true nobility of your spirit and the depths of elven compassion.

It has occurred to me that some of the recent arrivals might be feeling a little lost, adapting the turmoil in their lives.  Indeed, they might wonder about loved ones left behind.  Perhaps the clergy of the Seldarine, may their blessings always be upon your majesty and your people, and the Faerie can make some inquiries for those who seem torn between life on Evermeet and overcoming painful memories of the past.

As always, I wish you success in all your endeavors.  I am yours to command, Great Queen, if you will.

Sincerely,

Ardan Turval.

(Essentially, I am raising my own concerns about saboteurs veiled in humanitarian language.  An analysis of the letter will find the hidden messages, and the ABSOLUTE sincerity of my offers to help.)

I also secretly contact Gustav and suggest that he try to have Vaasa, Narfell, Sossal, and the nomadic horsemen of the Ride ally with the Imaskari.  (These states all border Damara or trade with it.)

I also contacts the leaders of the Dauntless and the Free Nations of Faerun to contact the nations allied with Luiren and Var the Golden, as well as Lapaliiya to ally with them.  Additionally, I suggest that contacts be made with  the Dwarves of the Great Rift and the peoples of the Shaar.  Essentially, Ardan offers his services as an ambassador of goodwill to those opposing tyranny.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 24, 2003)

As Ardan lives in Waterdeep, which is part of the Free Nations of Faerun, he formally offers his services to the organization.

Ardan also works on organizing good aligned churches and other organizations to cooperate closely with each other.  Whether they are part of the Dauntless, the Free Nations, or other allied forces, Ardan does his part.

"Friends, many of you have not worked closely together in the past.  Yet each of you has much to offer one another.  Different skills, different perspectives.  Our mutual foes will be ruthless.  We must be courageous and resourceful."

Ardan continues to write diatribes against those summoning fiend and tyrants of all sorts.  He also writes letters to the Gazette denouncing those who engage in censorship, especially those who once opposed it.

(Edena, how effective are my efforts?  I am trying to portray Ardan as a powerful speaker and writer, who is trying to rally potential allies.  Is at least the leadership of the Free Nations of Faerun taking him seriously?)


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 24, 2003)

Additionally, Ardan also asks the churches of good aligned deities to summon celestials who can advise leaders of Imaskari, the Dauntless, and the Free Nations of Faerun on how to fight fiends and those who use their tactics.  I imagine that the clergy of such deities as Tyr, Torm, Lathander, the Mulhorandi pantheon, the elven, halfling and dwarven pantheons will be able to do the summoning rituals.


Additionally, I encourage druids of Silvanus and Chauntea, opposed to the fiends to summon elementals if needed to defend woodlands and farms.  The Chosen of Mystra and other good and neutral aligned arcane casters may wish to seek the assistance of the djinn and other extraplanar creatures.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2003)

Arkanyl will go to those who his books have aided and request that they use their arcane powers to summon such aid as they can against the infernal. Creatures such as Seelie,Noble Djinn, Elementals,Celstials and similar.  

Arkanyl himself tries to rally together all those good and neutral aligned mages who benefited from his books into some kind of force capable of defending the Dauntless and the Free Nations of Faerun. 

Arkanyl will also try to rally the Sharn, since the Phaerim are opposed to the Dauntless and The Free Nations, he also promises the Sharn copies of his books and as much as he knows of the magical progresses while they have stayed underground, as well as other news of the Realms and planes.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2003)

He will also suggest to the Chosen that allying with the Dauntless would be a mutually beneficial idea.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 24, 2003)

Wherever the battles are raging between the Meritocracy and other powers a lone man will appear and will be immediately recognized by his followers as Alarah Gomenei. He will be protected by whatever defensive spells a 45th level bard and his cohorts can cast, will fly over the battlefield and sing. 

 To his followers his voice will ring in a glorious triumphant anthem, about victory, prosperity and happiness, the need for unity in the world and the necessity to make personal sacrifices for a greater reward. He will attempt to bring greater courage and power to their minds and bodies and making them ever more dedicated towards him. The enemies will also hear the glorious anthem, but in them it will instill fear, awe, and regret. How could they possibly oppose something so beautiful? He will attempt to strengthen his followers and bring his enemies over to his cause.

His ranks in performance: 58 (level) +20 (feats) +78 (item) +20 (charisma) =  176..

---

At times where any major battles are not raging he will appear over the larger cities in the realms (both his own and those of his enemies) and, well protected, make impassioned speeches about the necessity to unite the world and bring greater peace and prosperity to all peoples, regardless of race or creed. (in nations that are markedly racist he won't mention the last five words.)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 24, 2003)

Powerfull wearers of Purple shall travel far and abrode to all chromatic and gem dragons each powerfull in their own right and deliver to them the texts and wise words of the Archmage Sammaster, former Chosen of Mystra. They shall proclaim to them that it is the goal for all dragons to gain immortality and rule the world in splendor and might till all eternity. 

An exerpt:

"And naught will be left save shattered thrones with no rulers. But the dead dragons shall rule the world entire....<>....and the domination of the dead dragons shall endure until the end of all things. So we Swear."

They shall bring great gifts to the mighty beings and flatter them greatly and praise their glory and might for their time has come... long have they been scattered and spread since the old dragon wars of old but now it is their time. The time of the Reckoning...

And ammong the dracoliches and other undead dragons of the realms and the followers of the Cult of the dragon pamflets and flyers are spread which bid them to travel all to the Mighty Fortress that is being constructed in the _Western Heartlands_... over a extinct Volcano which houses the fabled Well of Dragons... Their they shall complete the mighty fortress and shall the Sacred Ones (undead dragons) watch over them as they set to work as more dragons shall receive the gift of immortality. Dragon cultists and told in the pamflet that when the Fortress is complete they should set to wish back or true ressurect all of the powerfull and evil dragons that found the well to be their grave for now they are welcomed back in the world as rulers among other undead of their kind.

All true believers and members of the cult are to join the sacred ones at the Well of Dragons from where the Reckoning shall spread and the Undead Dragons shall see the birth of their ascencion.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2003)

> And naught will be left save shattered thrones with no rulers. But the dead dragons shall rule the world entire




I think dragons might know the proper translation of that they are after all rather smart. 



> And naught will be left save shattered thrones, with no rulers but the dead. Dragons shall rule the world entire.....


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 24, 2003)

Janos spreads a pamphlet, non magical, throughout the City of Shade.

The Evil in the Realms that are the Gnomes.

Citizens of the City of Shade,

The Gnomes have developed a new weapon. A weapon that does not kill, a weapon that does not wound. However, this weapon messes with the mind, this weapon changes the attitute, even the loyalty of the victem. This weapon is a book.

The Gnomish books have hundreds of shapes, topics and effects. However, all of these books have one thing in common: A strong Enchantment magic.

I advise everyone to Detec Magic each book you want to read. If you read a book with a strong Enchantment magic, we urge you to deliver it to the proper authorities.


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 24, 2003)

Janos, using his new position in the City of Shade and the Phoenix Alliance, will try to liberate Thay.

Also, he will spread the same sort of pamphlets as he did in the City of Shade in Thay and in Halruaa.

[Edena, how many times can a Wizard pay 5000 XP, while at the same time not losing a level? The Wish problem should take care of itself in days...]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 24, 2003)

> I think dragons might know the proper translation of that they are after all rather smart.



Just quoting the text from an official FR artifact mr smartypants...


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2003)

And I'm just pointing out Sammaster's mistake translation as listed in Volo's Guide to All Things Magical by none other than Elminster himself.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

*Misha Reacts*

*Total Control: The Fallacy*

Misha's next book is again written without any domination aspects and spread via the underground, he makes it clear that such tomes tht have *ANY* domination effect are wrong and immoral, no matter what use, these tomes, are still affecting the people, and making them simply pawns.  Good or Evil, the outcome is the same the stripping of the sense of accomplishment and the sense of self from the individual, and Misha urges that the people of the Dauntless burn all books with any domination enchanments immediately, and he urges his allies to stop releasing such tomes, and find a way to break the enchanments...

*Evermeet*

_Misha goes before Queen Amlauril,_ "My grand Queen, these tomes have become an infestation, an easy way for a single person to gain control over the people, and subvert them to their will, even a use for good is one that is horrible, because these books are spread like a cancer to all corners of the world.  The Dauntless must act, and make a statement that such tomes are illegal within the lands of the Dauntless, for the protection of the elven people, and all people within the Dauntless must be assured, for such a tome for good or evil released in these lands could create chaos... They must all be burned, for the greater *GOOD*!"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 24, 2003)

> And I'm just pointing out Sammaster's mistake translation as listed in Volo's Guide to All Things Magical by none other than Elminster himself.



Translation...? He wrote the thing.... Let's just all blame Volo like everyone else does.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2003)

Yes translation, the line I quoted wasn't originally by Samaster he found it and translated it (wrongly) and due to his mounting insanity at the time didn't notice and decided to create hordes of undead dragons.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 24, 2003)

Krysophrenos begins to send letters to his sponsors and allies to give them advices on the difficult situation.

To all the metallic and gem dragons sympathetic to his cause.

"I turn to you, brothers, because the time is high. The powers of this world fear us, but do not respect us. People thinks we're reknown for our greed, rather than our wisdom. I summon you to show them how much they are wrong. I urge you to show the younger races what the glory of dragons could be. I invite you to cast aside our mutual distrust, and form together a force to be revered and feared, a force capable of making its voice heard through all Toril. I challenge you to definitely prove wrong who says that we will never be a strong civilization again, and fly together towards a new dawn."

To the churches of Helm and Torm, along with a treatise from the Encyclopaedia on the nature of upper planes, celestials and how to summon them and gain their favor.

"If the forces of Hell wage war on us, I think it's wise for us to ally with their fiercest enemy, the Heavenly Host. I trust they won't ask for veneration, thus offending our gods, for indeed we share their same cause. Gustav is a heroic and great general, butI think it's our duty to help and sustain him. If we could grant him new allies, the tides of war would probably change. Please, ask your gods about the proper conduct to keep in these predicaments, and pray them to stand for the free people of Faerun."


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 24, 2003)

OOC: I can’t believe so much has happened in so little time. I think being anything other than a fringe dweller in this game will be well nigh impossible for a once a day poster.  



Orinil mused carefully over the offer made to him by the Gnomes. At first greed and excitement threatened to rise above his implacable facade but his mastery of bluff was up to the task and soon alarm bells began to sound. This offer was too good. Orinil’s skill was in half truths, secrets and subtle manipulations, not ham fisted domination. Immediately he realised that this same offer must have been made to those setting the agenda’s of the increasingly insane world around him. This power was not for him, it was not his style and no fun at that.

However, here was an opportunity too good to pass up. Although the lives of all in Faerun were influenced by these magical books, there were few folk who were actually working with the Gnomes. “I accept”, Orinil spoke with surety, “but on one condition. If I am to be the source of your information and intelligence then I must be able to read every book in the realms without the risk of becoming brain washed, else I will be useless in my role. You will provide me with an artifact which will grant me immunity to the effects of the magic in these tomes.”


Assuming that the gnomes are willing to pursue this agreement, Orinil will begin compiling his masterwork of intelligence on the realms. Firstly it will go to the Gnomes and then the enchanted copy will go to the Sharn. And then the fun begins.

Orinil is hoping that the magical might of his mysterious sponsors will relegate the books' magic ineffective. When they realise what the nature of the books is, he will openly tell them that he expected them to be uneffected and that he still passed them on as to show them the intent of the gnomes. He explains that he is also currently geased to comply to the gnomes wishes, but if with their magic the Sharn are able to free him he could investigate the Gnomes intentions further, pretending to further the gnomes mad plans for domination whilst undermining them. He will also show them the artifact (if the gnomes grant it) and allow them to study it to try and speed the creation of a counter spell. 

Shortly after this time the wholly unmagical first edition of the Quarterly Trade Journal 'Orinil's Inside Trading' is released. Its stories, expositions and tips will mesh perfectly with the subject matters of the magical texts circulating the realms. If Orinil is able to read the texts and not be brainwashed, he can study them carefully and insert half truths which fit their content into his own writings. It's funny how Alarah and Asmodeus don't seem to explicitly promote certain trade practices yet there works leave enough space for the cunning mind to milk profit from it.


I realise there are a few assumptions here Edena, so do what you will with Orinil’s actions


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 24, 2003)

> and decided to create hordes of undead dragons



Like he should 

And Inez Hull, don't be intimidated. Just ask Edena to post a summary of what happened now and then like he always did before. Just read his posts and you'll be keeping up just fine, we had several posters in the last IR who did just fine by that!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

TO ALL IN THE IR

  Before we go any further, I wish to give you a map of the Forgotten Realms.
  I cannot, like Maudlin did, put a map URL up for you, but I can give a description of where things are.

  Please refer to the Talking the Talking Forum, the Map of Faerun.

  This IR will be a little bit more meaningful if people know where things are.

  (William, my appreciations on the Map URLs.)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Mar 24, 2003)

My character, a very high level cleric of Tiamat and blue half-Dragon shall publish: "Legacy of Tchazzar"- book describing the mighty history of the nation Chessenta, and benefits of uniting the nation under lawful goverment, and "Prophecies of The Dragon Queen"- revealing Tiamat`s future rulership of Faerun, Tchazzar being her aspect, her divine mandate tu rule Unther as the last of pantheon and slayer of Gilgeam, also many anti-Mulhorand and Pro-Tiamat writings appear in Unther and Chessenta.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 24, 2003)

And so Entropy finds a physical vessel in these times as well... 

Welcome Melkor! I'm honored to see you back amongst the stong, the fighting, those who do battle for that which they think is rightious and should rule!

Someone yet still nameless salutes you!


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Mar 24, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *And so Entropy finds a physical vessel in these times as well...
> 
> Welcome Melkor! I'm honored to see you back amongst the stong, the fighting, those who do battle for that which they think is rightious and should rule!
> 
> Someone yet still nameless salutes you! *




Indeed long Have I hidden in Shadows, the time has come for the return of Darkness Supreme! And I still serve Entropy, from a certain point of thinking(see Karanok family story).


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 24, 2003)

I could think of noone better indeed then you to serve and play the Karanok Family!

Again, glad to hear from you again and to see that you are going to participate in this!


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Mar 24, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *I could think of noone better indeed then you to serve and play the Karanok Family! *




I serve no one but The Dragon Queen, and soon I shall be served be many, as Chessenta Empire shall be resurrected with Unther hopefully added...


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 24, 2003)

Ah, Lord Melkor's back.

Things should become more interesting now.  

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 24, 2003)

> Venus, the gnomes contact your character.
> They have no specific demands for him.




"Using you great invention, and no strings attached?" Raynar asks the Gnome, his face frowned. "It seems too good to be true. But seeing how many have used this magical device to gain power at quite a fast pace, I cannot stay behind."

"You got yourself a deal."


Soon after the deal Raynar Smartface publishes his next work. Changing the subject from mechanics and machines, he tries to put a hold to the rise of the tirans.

*The people under the Gods.* it the title of the magic enchanted book.

Chapter 1: Before the Tiranny
Chapter 2: The rise of the Tirans
Chapter 3: The supression

The book contains a 4th chapter, which looks into the future from 2 possible ways:

Chapter 4, part 1: The Future under the Tirans. 
_"And everyone will be enslaved, just to please the tirans. Everyone must work for their money and their lives, but in the end the Tirans take all."_ - Excerp from this part.

Chapter 4, part 2:: The Future of the People.
_"After they threw down the magic which enchanted their brains, obstruction people to think freely, the Titans lose their powers. They became nothing more but simple people, spit on by the ones they used to supress._ - Excerp from this part.

It is a call to unite against the newly assigned leaders of many countries. To keep them from gaining unlimited power. Raynar is pleased with his work, and hopes the people will listen.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 24, 2003)

The Meritocracy

In a great palace/fortress somewhere in Faerûn, in a hall of white marble with tasteful and delicate decorations in gold and mithril, on top of an enormous golden coin set into the floor, stands a huge round table cut from a single piece of black arboreal onyx inlaid with a graceful yet powerful symbol. Around that table stands dozens of gilded thrones, each of them identical but with the emblem of a nation carved into the back to appear over the head of the person sitting therein. Humans of every race and colour sit in those thrones, elves, dwarves, orcs and goblins all have their places there and in the place of honour, in a throne slightly larger and more ornate than the others, sits a fat little man with eyes burning with pathos and conviction.

"There is only one way for this world to survive the challenges ahead. I know, I have seen some of what may befall us all should we fail to accomplish our sacred duty to the planet and its peoples. The nations stand divided by fear, hatred and suspicion while the legions of Hell spread ever increasing destruction and carnage. Meanwhile, hypocritical intellectuals attempt to undermine the only force that can hope to bring sufficient strength to the mortal races to withstand the raging storm. They claim our confederation is a force of oppression, they claim we remove free will and replace it with unthinking belief of our doctrines and rule. They claim this is evil. Rubbish!

 The dead have no free will. The slaves of Hell and the Elder Ones have no freedom. The poor and the desperate have no options to exersize their free will for they are all slaves to circumstance. What is free will to those who don't have the knowledge and wisdom to use it? What is freedom to choose when you lack sufficient understanding of the consequences of your choice, the consequence of either choice. Freedom, used wrongly, is a dangerous tool, one that must be learned trough years of hard study, one that will take a society, at the current state of advancement Toril is in, generations to master fully. Until the people of Toril have had the time to learn those lessons we, the wise, must shelter them in their youth, and provide the means for them to grow into maturity. Our opponents do not understand, refuse to understand, the necessity of our work, and they may yet succed in breaking the bonds that hold our nations together." 

He lifts his fine crystal glass, drinks a mouthful of expensive chessentan wine and looks at the other members of the ruling council conspiratorially.

"We must therefore act to cement the unity within our confederation trough means of policy so that it will endure even after our blessed magic has been brought down. We must give our peoples a reason to remain as brothers to maintain their love for one another and this world. We must act rapidly to improve the lot of our peoples. Where people are starving they must be fed, where people are suffering their pain must be soothed, where people are opressed they must be given the illusion of freedom." He looks at the representative from Dambrath. "There can be no doubt that we will need the support of our people in the times ahead. It is therefore necessary for us to do some things some of us may find distasteful. Remember, what we do is for a greater cause. We must be the saviors of Toril." 

"
*To ease the trade between and within our nations we must create uniform taxation, trade-laws and regulations and streamline our separate burocracies and integrate them into one an other internationally.

* We must make greater efforts in hunting down and either destroying or taming dangerous beasts and monsters raiding against our roads and outlying settlements. Bandits must either be eradicated or recruited into our armies. Our people must be free of fear, only then will they dare to invest into future profit.

* The people must also know that they will be treated fairly and consistently by our authorities. They must trust us to do the right thing, if they don't they will only work grudgingly or under threat. Creating the mechanisms for such needless opression will only be a needless expense. There must be an end to corruption and discrimination within our legal systems. Our laws must become more humane and utalitarian, their purpose must be to civilize the society, not to terrorize it. 

* All religions must be treated according to their usefulness in a civilized society. Religions espousing chaos, uncontrolled destruction, disease, death and madness must be countered. Religions espousing obedience, lawfulness, honour, life, power, wealth and skillfullness must be encouraged and, if possible, made into an extension of our legal and executive authority. Not to make the religions into empty, soulless tools for our use, but to encourage them to adapt into a symbiosis with our governments, so that both they and we will prosper and be strong when society gains strength and prosperity.

* The level of education of our populations must be increased. We are now printing books with gnomish enchantment that will swiftly increase our peoples' knowledge in all socially acceptable fields of study. Agriculture, Business, Craftsmanship, Martial Arts, Psionics, Magic, Military Tactics, Law (so that they won't unwittingly break the new Code Gomenei), Our brand of Humanitarianism, Nature and Monsters, etc, etc. We must make sure that those books are widely distributed within our nations and all territories that join us. Our productivity and power will rise drastically because of this. This, our reforms and the new unity and loyalty of our populations will make us able to resist all those who would damage our new world order. 

* For that purpose we must also undertake a complete reformation of our military forces. The military chain of command must become more streamlined. Our regular forces must be organized into precice units of precise strength and capability. 10 men, 1 special force, 1 one mark officer. 100 men, 10 special force, 10 one mark officers, 1 two mark officer. 1000 men, 100 special force, 100 one mark officers, 10 two mark officer, 1 three mark officer. Etc. The officers and the special forces will be individuals with strong leadership and combat abilities, We must also create numerous companies of more specialized use. Hero-companies for combat against powerful and magical foes, Intelligence and counter-intelligence companies for covert actions and defence against terrorism. Police companies to maintain the rule of law and protect our people from crime. Planar and monster companies for such beings we have managed to capture or recruit. I recommend that you all read the books on military strategy of Gustav the Iron, there are many useful insights to find there.

* We must also explain to the people, in terms that they can understand, the necessity of our work. We must do that without any magical domination or suggestion so that the people will well remember the benevolence of our rule even if our magical hold over them should be disrupted. We must preach the vaules of Unity, Prosperity, Wisdom, Solidarity, Labour, Lawfulness and Acceptance of legitimate authority. We must also teach them why we are the legitimate authority, we have the arguments but we must make sure that they reach the population. As a tool of learning I have written a national anthem for our great confederation (Perform: 176). It will be played at every suitable oppertunity, whenever the people have cause for celebration. It will become our most powerful and enduring symbol.

-
Edena- My goal is to create a strongly patriotic and Lawful state with Neutral and Good tendencies, taking care not to alienate moderately evil elements within our societies. (allowing for some regional variations, we are not trying to force naturally Evil peoples to act Good, but we do strive to make Chaotic races Lawful) It is our intention to create a society where every Lawful and Neutral individual can feel at home.


-
Ahh, Lord Melkor . Welcome back my old friend. I've missed you.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

*A 'big' Edena post*

This will be one of those 'big' posts of mine, where I paste your posts, then paste my responses to them, in the order they appeared in the IR.
  I appreciate that these posts are a time-consuming read.  However, I know of no other way to cope with the enormous amount of input I must deal with (talking about time consuming, I must create this post.)
  Please scan through the post to find the parts relevant to you.

  - - -

  MR DRACO POSTED:

  With the new information about the gnomish books, my books will be included with a domination effect. Whomever reads them will be dominated so that they believe that they must make their own choices. The domination effect serves to ensure that they will follow what they chose to do and superceeds (hopefully) any other domination effects already in place.

  FROM EDENA

  The result of these books is that a lot of people become very ill, confused, or even go insane or berserk.
  For they have read other domination books telling them they must think one way.  Now, they are reading domination books telling them to think anyway they please.
  The two magics are at war in the minds of the readers, and these are powerful 9th level magics we are talking about.  The strain of the conflict is too much for the reader.

  In many parts of the Realms, there is mass confusion.
  Nobody knows who is ruling their country, or who might be about to invade, or who is currently invading, or who they can trust, or what they should do or think.
  A lot of savage races and peoples, who have read none of the domination books yet, are taking advantage of the general confusion to launch invasions against the major centers of civilization.  (Most centers of civilization in Faerun are bordered by savage areas.)
  Forces from the Underdark, where the domination books have not reached for the most part, are coming to the surface in full scale attacks.
  The illithid, beholders, and neogi of Realmspace are attacking from the sky against nations caught in the grips of anarchy, taking away vast numbers of slave.
  Even the Hordelanders, enheartened by the chaos to their west, are taking the opportunity to assault the eastern nations of Faerun.
  And, of course, the Dark Crusaders continue their attacks far and wide.

  In this general mess, there are widespread calls for strong leaders, strong alliances, and strong actions to restore order and security.

  - - -

   MR. DRACO POSTED:

  Tanirth Daiwo will approach the masters of Candlekeep and urge them to help provide a place of residence for the displaced gnomes.
  Also, he will approach the leaders of the Dauntless and the Chosen's Alliance speaking of peace. That in-fighting now benefits nobody but the growing dark hordes. In any case, gnomes, working side-by-side with the dauntless would doubtlessley increase the speed for understanding their own knowledge!

   FROM EDENA

  The following nations and peoples are combined under the banner of the Free Nations of Faerun:

  The Chosen of Mystra
  The Seven Sisters
  Neverwinter
  Waterdeep
  The Elves of Ardeep Forest (the Elven Flying City)
  Luruar (Silverymoon, Mithril Hall, Citadel Adbar, Citadel Fellbar, Sundabar, Everlund, Deadsnows, Jalanthar)
  Nesme
  The Treants and their allies in the High Forest
  Cormyr
  The Knights of Myth Drannor in Cormanthor
  The Elves of Cormanthor
  Shadowdale and most of the rest of the Dalelands
  Aglarond
  Rashemen
  The Church of Mystra

  The following nations and peoples are united under the banner of the Adamant

  The Sharn
  The Faerie of Faerun
  The Metallic Dragons of Faerun
  The Gem Dragons of Faerun
  Evermeet
  Evereska
  Candlekeep
  The Ffolk of the Moonshaes
  The Free Peoples of the Moonshaes
  Luiren
  The Dwarves of the North
  The Dwarves of the Moonsea
  The Dwarves of the Old South
  The Dwarves of the Great Rift
  The Dwarves of the Shining South
  The Enlightened Gnomes of Evermeet
  The Church of Torm the True
  The Church of Helm the Watcher
  The Church of Oghma the Binder

  The following nations and peoples are united under the banner of the Alliance of the Phoenix

  Halruaa
  The City of Shade

  The following nations and peoples are united under the banner of Imaskari

  Mulhorand
  Damara
  Narfell
  Murghom
  Semphar

  The following nations and peoples are now under the control of the Dark Crusaders

  Var the Golden
  Ulgarth
  Estagund
  Veldorn
  All of the Eastern Shaar, clear up to the borders of Mulhorand
  The Forest of Amtar
  Lapaliiya
  There are major forces of the Dark Crusaders attacking across all of central and northern Faerun, and small parts of many countries are now held by them.

  The following nations and peoples are now a part of the Meritocracy

  Samarach
  Thindol
  Tashalar
  The Border Kingdoms
  Shaareach and the western Shaar
  Dambrath (a voluntary ally)
  Calimshan
  Amn
  Sespech
  Chondath
  Turmish
  The Vilhon Reach
  The Akanal
  Chessenta
  Threskel
  Unther
  Baldur's Gate
  The Western Heartlands
  Westgate (including the Night Masks)
  Tantras
  Procampur
  The Vast
  Impiltur
  Vaasa
  The Great Dale
  Thesk
  Luskan
  King Obold and the Orcs of the North
  The Goblins of the North
  The Orcs of the Moonsea
  The Goblins of the Moonsea
  Ashanath
  Thazalhar

  (As you can see, it is a mess.  And many nations and peoples are yet undecided or neutral.)

  - - -

  KALANYR POSTED:

  Well since someone worked out a spell for ripping the top of off mountains and making them fly, Arkanyl's gonna start work on one for the gnomes.

  FROM EDENA

  Queen Amlaruil will not allow a mountain on Evermeet to be torn asunder like that.
  However, there are mountains aplenty and to spare in Faerun, and the magical renaissance has brought back Proctiv's Move Mountain and made it commonly available.
  Therefore, you get your flying mountain, Kalanyr.  
  Some of the gnomes set up a new city on this mountain.  Others remain on the surface in Evermeet.

  Kalanyr's example is rapidly followed by others.
  Soon, flying cities start gracing the skies all over Faerun, in a kind of Netheril gone berserk.

  - - -

  POSTED BY TOKIWONG

  Misha will lead the internal movement to root out these spies, and after finding out what they know, he publicly executes them, and denounces them as spies, by fire built upon the books of their evil ways...

  FROM EDENA

  Don't worry.  The elves beat you to the punch.  Queen Amlaruil is as through as an Epic Wizard of a thousand years of age could possibly be.
  Gnomish books are not allowed in Evermeet now, except under heavy security and scrutiny by (heavily protected) elven mages first.

  - - -

  KALANYR POSTED:

  So the precautions I advised against the possibilty of spying Gnomes failed? 

  FROM EDENA

  No.  They worked very well.  Most of the gnome spies were caught, thanks to you.
  A few slipped through.  Most of these were caught by Queen Amlaruil.
  But everyone has to concede that a few spies may yet exist ... powerful gnomish mages, shielded by 9th level or even 10th level magic, watching and waiting for the right time to help Lantan.

  FROM KALANYR

  Arkanyl will write a book teaching people how to use the Art and spread it to his allies, the domination effect is keyed simply to "If you intend to use this book for Evil purposes burn it now!" on each page.

  FROM EDENA

  This is the first time Kalanyr has used the Domination effect, to my knowledge.
  The book spreads far and wide amongst the people of the Free Nations of Faerun, then into other places where enemy books have not yet overthrown the minds of the populace.
  The result is a TREMENDOUS INCREASE in the average magical aptitude of the common people, elevating them to Netheril levels.
  Magical colleges spring up in literally every TOWN (and even in villages and some thorps.)  There is a mass rush by everyone to learn the Art ... nothing like this has been seen since Netheril first arose.

  In nations where enemy books have come first, there is increased confusion as the Domination effects vie with each other - what is good?  What is evil?  We should worship the devils, no, we should eschew evil.  We should follow Serpenteye, for he is good ... no, he is evil, no, he is good, no he is evil.  We should take up magic ... no, we should be productive citizens ... taking up magic is being productive, no it isn't, yes it is ... what about the crops? ... magic will raise the crops ... no it won't, yes it will, no it won't ...

  - - -

  BUGBEAR

  I will advise the Dwarves (My sponsors) that joining with Gustav and Mulharoand would be a wise move. He is a rapidly rising force in faerun, and has shown himself to capible, lawful and a foe of evil.

  FROM EDENA

  The dwarves, stubborn as always (remember the 1st IR?) state they are remaining with the Adamant.
  The dwarves want nothing to do with the chaos ... they favor orderly, well structured societies where the individual and the government work together to improve the lot of all.
  They do not wish to be a part of Imaskari, which they see as a potential troublemaker and warmonger.
  They do not wish to be involved in the magical uproar.
  They threw off the effect of Serpenteye's books before it could whelm them (thanks to that old dwarven magic resistance!) and they are, frankly, quite hostile to the Meritocracy even if they agree with many of Serpenteye's principals.
  Dwarves do believe in truth.  In honor.  In family.  In loyalty to your country.  And they want to keep it that way.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 24, 2003)

Edena-

I'd like to volunteer to create a faction map for Toril and the Forgotten realms, like I did for Creamsteaks, stasised, IR. I'm sure someone will be able to put it up on their Net-Site.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: A 'big' Edena post*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  BUGBEAR
> 
> I will advise the Dwarves (My sponsors) that joining with Gustav and Mulharoand would be a wise move. He is a rapidly rising force in faerun, and has shown himself to capible, lawful and a foe of evil.
> 
> ...




Hannover of course respects the decision of the Dwarven Kings, and lets the matter drop.  (I will point out, however, that Gustav is creamsteaks Character not serpenteyes, and you gave him control of Malhourand last night.)

By the way, are the Adamant,  the Dauntless with a name change?  If so, what caused this change in Nomenclature, and are there new polices for this goup as well?  
Has my relationship with the Dauntless changed because of this?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

_Misha shakes his head, and points to the confusion in the lands where the conflicting tomes have appeared, causing confusion and chaos,_ "I was afraid this would happen, this magic must be eliminated, these tomes, must be rooted out Queen Amlauril, I will need men, good men, trusted men, to keep the cancer out of the Lands of the Adamant, none of these books, either good or bad must come into our lands, for fear of such confusion, spreading through our lands..."

_Misha stands tall, his hand on the hilt of his blade,_ "If need be, perhaps it is time that we declare war upon these Books of Domination, these vile Printing Presses, that spew charmed propoganda, I emplore you that none of these tomes must make it into the lands of the Adamant, as the Defender of the Adamant, the lands must be kept clean of their perversion and corruption..."


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 24, 2003)

"Misha, I quite agree with you.  Go out and distroy what books you can. I would help you but I must remain here and find a cure for the gnomish Poison."

How is my resarech going on the Contagious Counterspell, Edena? Am I close to success?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> *"Misha, I quite agree with you.  Go out and distroy what books you can. I would help you but I must remain here and find a cure for the gnomish Poison."
> 
> How is my resarech going on the Contagious Counterspell, Edena? Am I close to success? *




Misha replies, "Well friend while you continue your research I had an idea, sparked by something I saw in lantan once, a grenade like weapon perhaps we can reasearch... essentially it would have the spell of Mordenkainen's Disjunction cast upon it, and the grenade could be activated by simply breaking the outershell at which point the user only has a few moment before the spell will activate.  Perhaps causing confusion in magically enhanced troops, if war is to come we must be prepared!"

Misha smirks, flicking his hair beads, "We can create variants of these grenades with Anti-Magic spells, and perhaps increase the range that these grenades effect, if mass-produced with the aid of the gnomes, they could prove quite useful for the future..."

_Misha will present this idea to the gnomes loyal to the Adamant..._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 24, 2003)

Krysophrenos continues to send letters to his sponsors and allies to give them advices on the difficult situation.

To the Faerie and Queen Amlaruil of Evermeet

"I have no words to express my gratitude for accepting our gnome allies on your sacred soil, Queen of the Wisest. This old dragon's heart is at your service should you ever need his help. I sense our joined efforts to find a cure to the madness that's spreading through Faerun will soon give results. The contribute of the Faerie has been invaluable and I wish to urge all those involved to a final, decisive effort. All the resources of the Encyclopaedia and the Gazette are focused on the solution, as well as my, alas, unimpressive energies. I hope the light of reason shall soon shine again on our beloved lands."

To the Correspondents of the Gazette

"Dear Correspondents, your commitment and your courage in this difficult predicaments have filled my heart with pride. I am honored to share the same cause with you. While I'm working on finding a way to counter the domination books, I have a last favor to ask you: please help, in every way you can, the forces of Imaskari against the Dark Crusaders. Keep them informed, and find safe ways for them to carry their orders. Do not put yourself in danger, if possible, but be the sharp eyes on the world you've always been. I hope to send you good news soon."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

*Yet another 'big' Edena post*

Yes, this is another 'big' Edena post.

  But first,  I would like to welcome Melkor to the IR.
  Hey there, my friend!  

  Melkor, this is a writing IR, for now.
  Your character can write, and in doing so shape the history of the world, for the written word is powerful indeed.

  It is a lot more powerful when you have access to the gnomish Printing Press of Domination - all books produced cause the reader to instantly and totally believe everything read!  
  9th level domination and 9th level mass suggestion spells, together with permanency and tongues (so all can understand the writing) make this ghastly invention a reality, giving new meaning to the phrase:  the pen is mightier than the sword.

  - - -

  CREAMSTEAK POSTED

  My battle plan is more or less to cut down the ability for the demons to increase numbers.
  Wherever the demons win battles, and wherever they destroy the traditional defenses of the people, Gustav and his allies will strike somewhere else, preferably from behind the lines or from above.
  (etc.)

  FROM EDENA

  These are devils, not demons.  Minor point, since both groups of Fiends are destroyers.
  You have succeeded in driving the devils and the Dark Crusaders out of Mulhorand, Damara, Narfell, Murghom, and Semphar - the countries of Imaskari.
  For now, because this is a writing IR as of yet, you cannot go further (you would be invading someone else's countries.)  Imaskari, I am ruling, is just not ready yet to invade someone else (I want to keep this a writing IR for now.)

  - - -

  SOLLIR POSTED:

  The Fiends take an important role in this matter, and they do something that would perhaps be unexpected by them.
  They welcome all the rebellious gnomes with open arms...
  (etc.)

  FROM EDENA

  This fails.
  The Enlightened Gnomes want nothing to do with the Fiends.  They want to undo the mess their brethren have made.
  The Gnomes of Lantan are greedy, hope for world domination, and are many other nasty things, but they are not stupid.  They know the Fiends have eons of experience at bargaining, negotiating, and ultimately taking over.
  The Gnomes of Lantan, do not wish the devils to take THEM over.  Which is what will happen if they so foolishly make agreements with them.  So, they make no such agreements.  (Hellgate Keep, is not forgotten in Lantan.)

  The gnomes of Lantan do not denounce the devils either, though.
  The gnomes of Lantan, state they are neutral concerning the Dark Crusaders and the devils, just as they are neutral in other matters.

  POSTED BY SOLLIR

  Meanwhile...

  Mirriam works dilligently to pen her next work, "Ascension, the Divine Right of the True Faith"
  In of which, there will be details to an near-irreversable ritual to bond oneself with a fiend, slowly becoming more and more like a devil til one reaches the pinnacle of their ability. It would compel those to read it to follow this dangerous ritual, and would boost the ranks of the infernal hierarchy considerably once its effect would take place.

  FROM EDENA

  This is an evil book, even by the standards of the general evil of the domination books.
  It's effects are gruesome and massive.
  Very large numbers of the Dark Crusaders initiate the ritual to become devils.  Many die, many turn into strange and horrible mutations, but most become devils.
  We are talking about tens of thousands of people here, and if this trend is not stopped, it could run into the hundreds of thousands - the desecration of the Forgotten Realms, really.

  This book is banned practically everywhere, I am assuming.
  Unfortunately, that does not stop it's spread.  Banned books have a way of finding their way around.

  The Chosen of Mystra, neutral about Lantan, denounce this book as an atrocity, and request every copy be destroyed, and every person who is found with such a book arrested, detained, questioned, and magically probed (to save that person if possible, and to find out who else read that book, and if they can be saved.)

  - - -

  POSTED BY BUGBEAR:

  In response to Mirriam's "Ascension, the Divine Right of the True Faith", Hannover fist commisions a second printing of Religion in an age of reason, in order to remind people that worshiping a god who causes nothing but misery, only spreads misery. By refusing to give a power venneration, you weaken it. I a new foreword, I ask that people do nothing to empower Asmodius, who is the true incarnation of Tyrrany in the multiverse, and embodiment of all that is oppressive and evil.

  FROM EDENA - IMPORTANT

  Bugbear, my genuine apologies, but your books are ... how do I put this? ... underpowered.
  This goes for the works of William, Venus, Lichtenhart, and the others who did not use domination magic.

  The problem is simple:  they are using domination magic in their books, and you are not.
  So, unfortunately, those who read your books merely mull over them, while those who read the domination books fanatically believe them.
  I am not saying this is a good thing - it is an evil thing, really - but it is the case.

  As a result, your efforts are not paying off.
  The domination books written by Serpenteye, Sollir, and now even Kalanyr, are the ones people want to read (because everyone is yelling that these books should be read, because the books TOLD them to start yelling such.)

  My regrets.

  The only consolation I can give you is that the Countercharm is about ready.

  - - -

  POSTED BY WILLIAM

  In response to the recently release works supporting the fiends, Ardan Turval releases an expanded version of his work oEthics: Divinity, Magic, Mortality, and the Multiverse.
  He writes pamphlets condemning the summoning of fiends.
  Ardan also writes several letters to the leaders of the Dauntless and the Free Nations of Faerun, urging reconciliation and mutual cooperation. He offers his services as a mediator, praising the coruage and resourcefulness of both factions and writing of shared interests and history.

  FROM EDENA

  William, see my post directly above yours, to Bugbear.
  You have the same problem he does.

  The Dauntless have declared the gnomes of Lantan an enemy.
  The Free Nations of Faerun, led by the Chosen, maddenly insist on friendship and neutrality with Lantan (probably out of expediency.)
  As a result of this, the Dauntless and the Free Nations are at odds with each other.

  They ARE willing to appoint you as a mediator, because both see you as an eloquent speaker.
  Consider yourself a mediator between the Dauntless and the Free Nations.        

  - - -

  CREAMSTEAK POSTED

  The Warriors Path
  This lovely 900 page tome is the complete photo-genic and easy to read guide to 'how to be a fighter'. This guide is meant to compel the reader to be able to understand and comprehend the entire knowledge and talents to being a controled and skilled martial individual. It includes an appendix of different fighting methods from the overwhelming 'power attack' to the well to do use of 'expertise'. This lovely tome comes bound in a heavy case, and is included with a longsword. This package comes together with an incredible number of soft-bound books for individuals that need more specialized training like, "Who would wear full plate mail?" and "Why you should understand and respect long weapons and creatures with long arms."
  The Metalworkers Guide to Armor and Weapons

  FROM EDENA

  Creamsteak, even YOU are suffering the problem bedeviling Bugbear and William and others (see my posts directly above.)
  Your works, unsupported by domination magic, are selling very well in Imaskari.
  Outside of Imaskari, they are not selling at all (although a few copies are released in the Free Nations.)

  - - -

  WILLIAM POSTED:     

  From Ardan Turval's "Light Beyond the Darkness: An Exploration of the Divine."

  (etc.)

  FROM EDENA

  Again, this sells very well in the Free Nations, and among neutral countries.
  However, in the Meritocracy, hardly a single copy gets sold.  Everyone has been instructed by Serpenteye not to buy any books but his books, and ... well, they are following the domination effect and not buying other books!

  And in the general chaos, it is becoming really hard to ship books across Faerun.
  The Dark Crusaders, the anarchy as elements of the Meritocracy tries to take over nations, the nationalism in the City of Shade, the efforts by neutral countries to save themselves from this crazy gnomish magic ... books just aren't getting out.

  - - -

  MR DRACO POSTED:

  Tanirth Daiwo begins work on a new book.

  The Value of Freedom

  (etc.)

  FROM EDENA

  Again, this is a hit in Imaskari.
  Also, a lot of copies are distributed in the Free Nations.
  However, elsewhere books just aren't getting through ... or people have been dominated into reading only what one person writes.

  - - -

  POSTED BY WILLIAM

  Justice and Freedom by Ardan Turval 

  (etc.)

  FROM EDENA

  Same problems as above.
  King Obold sends back a reply, stating that Serpenteye's character is wiser and more intelligent than ANYONE in the Free Nations or the Adamant, and why would anyone in their right mind not follow him???
  How can you possibly speak of such lofty, noble things, and not be in the service of Aravah??!

  The Church of Eilistraee is joining the Adamant, along with all the good drow.
  So are the Churches of Eldath and Sune.

  Skullport states it is neutral, and that things will remain that way.
  The Skulls state anyone caught bringing Domination Books into Skullport will be killed, regardless of their alliegance.

  - - -

  WILLIAM POSTED

  Ardan Turval asks his patrons to work on improving relations between the Dauntless, the Free Nations of Faerun, and the Imaskari.

  FROM EDENA

  Then you must talk directly with Creamsteak's character, for he now controls Imaskari.
  As stated above, the Free Nations and Dauntless have chosen you as moderator between them (they are at odds with each other), but Lichtenhart, Kalanyr, Bugbear, and others are welcome to moderate as well.

  - - -

  WILLIAM POSTED

  Ardan also contacts the dwarven and halfing peoples, urging them to stand with the Dauntless and the Free Nations against "fiend summoning tyrants and power-hungry fools who wish to enslave us all."

  FROM EDENA

  The dwarves and halflings, for the most part, already are standing with the Dauntless.

   - - -

  BUGBEAR POSTED:               

  Hannover asks: Is it really neccesary to send these to the Orcs? I lived among them for some time, and found them to be an utterly reprehensible race. Their newborns regester as evil for Lathander's sake.
  Just so you know, the Drow of Cormanthor are followers of Vhaurian, a neutral Evil deity, and the precence of Ellistraeians in skull port accounts for less than 1% of it's poulation. The bulk of drow in Skullport are also followers of Vhaurian. I really think you are barking up the wrong tree here Ardan. 
  Of course, you are welcome to try and convince them with your books about universal love. I just don't think that they will respond to your preaching.

  FROM EDENA

  See the above posts.
  The drow of Vhaeraun were able to save themselves, and escape the domination books.
  They are now eagerly trying to create Domination Books of their own.  (Imagine the drow foisting Domination Books off on Faerun ... (shudders))

  - - -

  WILLIAM POSTED:

  Ardan, who has been to Kara Tur, secretly translates an important work by an ancient general/scholar of Shou Lung. Copies of the Art of War by Chao Tzu are given to the top leaders of the Dauntless, the Imaskari under Gustav, and the Free Nations of Faerun's commanders. Ardan asks the leaders of these groups to keep a tight rein on the book for now.

  FROM EDENA

  Noted.  Creamsteak, take note, since these books are coming your way.

  William, Queen Amlaruil definitely thinks very highly of your character, and he is welcome on Evermeet at any time.  Indeed, he is given tokens to teleport there and back at will as an Elf-Friend.
  Queen Amlaruil will accept any help you wish to give.
  Queen Amlaruil is suspicious of Gustav and Imaskari.  Can you blame her?  She sees another massive human confederation rising, which has a history of aggression.

  Vaasa is about to fall to the Meritocracy (if they haven't already.)
  Sossal is so remote the trouble hasn't reached them yet.
  The Hordelanders are too busy pillaging the outskirts of the nations of eastern Faerun to listen to reason, right now.

  Ok ... the leaders of the Dauntless want to know WHY they should be on good terms with the Free Nations, who INSIST on friendship with Lantan???
  The leaders of the Free Nations want to know WHY they should be on good terms with the Dauntless, who consider the gnomes enemies?

  WELL??!


  - - -

  FROM EDENA

  Khelben Arunsun Blackstaff and Laeral are defecting from the Chosen, along with the Heralds and Harpers at Berdusk, and the Harpstars, and are joining the Adamant.
  The Harpers at Twilight Hall are joining the Free Nations.

  - - -

  POSTED BY KALANYR

  Arkanyl will go to those who his books have aided and request that they use their arcane powers to summon such aid as they can against the infernal. Creatures such as Seelie,Noble Djinn, Elementals,Celstials and similar. 
  Arkanyl himself tries to rally together all those good and neutral aligned mages who benefited from his books into some kind of force capable of defending the Dauntless and the Free Nations of Faerun. 
  Arkanyl will also try to rally the Sharn, since the Phaerim are opposed to the Dauntless and The Free Nations, he also promises the Sharn copies of his books and as much as he knows of the magical progresses while they have stayed underground, as well as other news of the Realms and planes.

  FROM EDENA

  The Free Nations and the Dauntless both benefit from what you are doing, Kalanyr.
  However, they remain at odds.

  I repeat myself:              

  The Dauntless want to know why they should cooperate with the Free Nations when the FN are FRIENDS of Lantan?
  The Free Nations want to know why they should cooperate with the Adamant when the Adamant are ENEMIES of Lantan?                 

  For what it's worth, the Celestials brought in join the Dauntless.
  The other Outsiders brought in have the attitude of:  it's your world, it's your problem, we have our own problems, so why are you bothering us?

  - - -

  KALANYR POSTED

  He will also suggest to the Chosen that allying with the Dauntless would be a mutually beneficial idea.

  FROM EDENA

  The Chosen WILL NOT do so (except for Khelben and Laeral.)
  The Chosen state, flatly, that they are the friends of Lantan, will protect Lantan if it is attacked, that the phaerimm are a greater threat, and that Free Will ultimately will triumph in the end.
  The gnomes are spreading knowledge, state the Chosen.  That is Mystra's Mandate, to spread knowledge.  Now, that knowledge may not be accurate, and it may be put to evil uses, and always magic can be misused ... but it IS a spreading of knowledge, and they will not cut it off.
  What do you want, state the Chosen?  A world where knowledge is disallowed, magic must be approved by the Chosen first before anyone can have it, and everyone must behave and act in some sort of 'approved' fashion?
  If you so dislike what the gnomes are doing, and the abuses to which their books are being put, then talk to the Dauntless.  THEY seem to want to put a stop to it, and bring Truth to the world - as if one absolute truth existed and no other possibilities could exist! (the Chosen snicker at that one.)

  - - -

  POSTED BY SERPENTEYE

  Wherever the battles are raging between the Meritocracy and other powers a lone man will appear and will be immediately recognized by his followers as Alarah Gomenei. He will be protected by whatever defensive spells a 45th level bard and his cohorts can cast, will fly over the battlefield and sing. 
  (etc.)

  FROM EDENA

  It is paying off.  Look at the list of nations now under the control of the Meritocracy, Serpenteye.

  - - -

  FORSAKEN ONE POSTED:

  Powerfull wearers of Purple shall travel far and abrode to all chromatic and gem dragons each powerfull in their own right and deliver to them the texts and wise words of the Archmage Sammaster, former Chosen of Mystra. They shall proclaim to them that it is the goal for all dragons to gain immortality and rule the world in splendor and might till all eternity. 

  FROM EDENA

  It doesn't work, Forsaken One.
  You aren't even using books of domination, and dragons are not impressed by speeches, generally.
  Furthermore, the Metallic and Gem Dragons want nothing to do with the Cult of the Dragon.

  They are not impressed by the name of Sammaster.  They know his history.

  On the other hand, the CHROMATIC Dragons of Krynn are very happy to hear you out, and some are enticed to join the Cult of the Dragon.

  Now, Forsaken One, if you managed to convince some of the Metallic Dragons and Gem Dragons to read some of those Books of Domination, they might change their minds ...

  - - -

  POSTED BY JANOS

  Janos spreads a pamphlet, non magical, throughout the City of Shade.
  The Evil in the Realms that are the Gnomes.
  (etc.)

  FROM EDENA - IMPORTANT

  (I was wondering where you were, Janos.  Welcome back.)

  The City of Shade listens well to your warning, Janos.
  They will declare the gnomes of Lantan enemies, if that is your call.
  They will ALSO commense research into their own Books of Domination, if that is your call.

  With the combined might of Halruaa, Thay, and the City of Shade, it shouldn't take you long to create your own Books of Domination - ones immune to the Counterspell that Bugbear is just about now readying against the gnomish Books of Domination.

  - - -

  JANOS POSTED

  Janos, using his new position in the City of Shade and the Phoenix Alliance, will try to liberate Thay.

  FROM EDENA

  Thay has joined you.

  How many times can a wizard pay 5,000 XP, and not lose a level?  Ummm ... can someone more familiar with 3E than me answer that question?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

*Yet another 'big' Edena post*

INEZ HULL POSTED:

  OOC: I can’t believe so much has happened in so little time. I think being anything other than a fringe dweller in this game will be well nigh impossible for a once a day poster.  

  FROM EDENA

  It's overwhelming me a bit too, Inez.  Please stick with us, if you would.  I am really happy to have you in the IR.

  FROM INEZ

  Orinil mused carefully over the offer made to him by the Gnomes. At first greed and excitement threatened to rise above his implacable facade but his mastery of bluff was up to the task and soon alarm bells began to sound. This offer was too good. Orinil’s skill was in half truths, secrets and subtle manipulations, not ham fisted domination. Immediately he realised that this same offer must have been made to those setting the agenda’s of the increasingly insane world around him. This power was not for him, it was not his style and no fun at that.
  However, here was an opportunity too good to pass up. Although the lives of all in Faerun were influenced by these magical books, there were few folk who were actually working with the Gnomes. “I accept”, Orinil spoke with surety, “but on one condition. If I am to be the source of your information and intelligence then I must be able to read every book in the realms without the risk of becoming brain washed, else I will be useless in my role. You will provide me with an artifact which will grant me immunity to the effects of the magic in these tomes.”

  FROM EDENA

  Done!
  The gnomes, who HAVE a Countercharm, provide you with one at once, Inez.
  Now, they want you keep your end of the bargain, and write Domination Books.  And write, and write, and write!

  INEZ POSTED

  Assuming that the gnomes are willing to pursue this agreement, Orinil will begin compiling his masterwork of intelligence on the realms. Firstly it will go to the Gnomes and then the enchanted copy will go to the Sharn. And then the fun begins.

  FROM EDENA

  The Sharn are relatively immune to the Gnomish books.
  They absolutely agree that the gnomes are out of line, and should be controlled (remember, the Sharn are with the Dauntless.)
  They are all for you being their spy within the Lantanese ranks, and place powerful magics around your spymaster so he will not be detected as a traitor.

  Your non-magical books are widely read in the Free Nations and among the Dauntless.
  However, Serpenteye has brainwashed his people into not reading any books but his.
  And the Dark Crusaders are too busy to read anything other than Sollir's dark books.
  I'm afraid your books just don't make it in the Meritocracy or the Lands of the Dark Crusaders, Inez.

  How they do in Imaskari or the Alliance of the Phoenix, is up to Creamsteak and Janos.

  Neutral nations are so torn up with civil strife that few people there are reading anything.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

THE POLITICAL ROSTER

  - - -

  The following nations and peoples are united under the banner of the Dauntless (NOT the Adamant, my mistake)

  The Sharn
  The Faerie of Faerun
  The Metallic Dragons of Faerun
  The Gem Dragons of Faerun
  Evermeet
  Evereska
  Candlekeep
  The Ffolk of the Moonshaes
  The Free Peoples of the Moonshaes
  Luiren
  The Dwarves of the North
  The Dwarves of the Moonsea
  The Dwarves of the Old South
  The Dwarves of the Great Rift
  The Dwarves of the Shining South
  The Enlightened Gnomes of Evermeet
  The Church of Torm the True
  The Church of Helm the Watcher
  The Church of Oghma the Binder
  The Church of Eilistraee the Dark Maiden
  The Church of Eldath of the Singing Waters
  The Church of Sune Our Lady of Love and Beauty
  Khelben, Laeral, and the Harpstar Organization.
  The Harpers at Berdusk.
  The Heralds.

  - - -

  The following nations and peoples are combined under the banner of the Free Nations of Faerun:

  The Chosen of Mystra (except Khelben)
  The Seven Sisters (except Laeral)
  Neverwinter
  Waterdeep
  The Lord's Alliance
  The Elves of Ardeep Forest (the Elven Flying City)
  Luruar (Silverymoon, Mithril Hall, Citadel Adbar, Citadel Fellbar, Sundabar, Everlund, Deadsnows, Jalanthar)
  Nesme
  The Treants and their allies in the High Forest
  Cormyr
  The Knights of Myth Drannor in Cormanthor
  The Elves of Cormanthor
  Shadowdale and most of the rest of the Dalelands
  Aglarond
  Rashemen
  The Church of Mystra

  - - -

  The following nations and peoples are united under the banner of the Alliance of the Phoenix

  Halruaa
  Thay
  The City of Shade

  - - -

  The following nations and peoples are united under the banner of Imaskari

  Mulhorand
  Damara
  Narfell
  Murghom
  Semphar
  The Churches of the Mulhorandi Pantheon

  - - -

  The following nations and peoples are now under the banner of the Lands of the Dark Crusaders

  Var the Golden
  Ulgarth
  Estagund
  Veldorn
  All of the Eastern Shaar, clear up to the borders of Mulhorand
  The Forest of Amtar
  Lapaliiya
  There are major forces of the Dark Crusaders attacking across all of central and northern Faerun, and small parts of many countries are now held by them.

  - - -

  The following nations and peoples are under the banner of the Meritocracy

  Samarach
  Thindol
  Tashalar
  The Border Kingdoms
  Shaareach and the western Shaar
  Dambrath (a voluntary ally)
  Calimshan
  Amn
  Sespech
  Chondath
  Turmish
  The Vilhon Reach
  The Akanal
  Chessenta
  Threskel
  Unther
  Baldur's Gate
  The Western Heartlands
  Westgate (including the Night Masks)
  Tantras
  Procampur
  The Vast
  Impiltur
  Vaasa
  The Great Dale
  Thesk
  Luskan
  King Obold and the Orcs of the North
  The Goblins of the North
  The Orcs of the Moonsea
  The Goblins of the Moonsea
  Ashanath
  Thazalhar
  The Church of Bane the Tyrant


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

POSTED BY MELKOR

  My character, a very high level cleric of Tiamat and blue half-Dragon shall publish: "Legacy of Tchazzar"- book describing the mighty history of the nation Chessenta, and benefits of uniting the nation under lawful goverment, and "Prophecies of The Dragon Queen"- revealing Tiamat`s future rulership of Faerun, Tchazzar being her aspect, her divine mandate tu rule Unther as the last of pantheon and slayer of Gilgeam, also many anti-Mulhorand and Pro-Tiamat writings appear in Unther and Chessenta.

  Indeed long Have I hidden in Shadows, the time has come for the return of Darkness Supreme! And I still serve Entropy, from a certain point of thinking (see Karanok family story).

  FROM EDENA - URGENT (someone contact Melkor please)

  MELKOR, I NEED TO KNOW RIGHT NOW - DO YOU USE THE GNOMISH DOMINATION MAGIC IN YOUR BOOKS?


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 24, 2003)

LOL.

Do you know what you just did Edena? You put the IR on halt for a long time.

Melkor lives in Poland iirc, and it's 1 in the morning there, so he's not gonna post for quite some time...

Of course, if you want to wait, it's your call...]


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *For those of you interested in real time discussion of the feel free to chat in #IR , for those of you with IRC clients like mirc its on the Psionics.net server:
> 
> IRC server: chat.psionics.net
> Port: 6660-6669
> ...




Would you mind dropping by Edena ? There's a bunch of us in the channel at the moment.  

Also are you going to resolve the other stuff posted so far, while we wait for Melkor to post again.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 25, 2003)

*Yet ANOTHER 'big' Edena post - PLEASE READ IT*

Ok, time in.
  Creamsteak, could you delete my time out post above?  Thanks much.

  - - -

  VENUS POSTED

  "Using you great invention, and no strings attached?" Raynar asks the Gnome, his face frowned. "It seems too good to be true. But seeing how many have used this magical device to gain power at quite a fast pace, I cannot stay behind."
  "You got yourself a deal."
  Soon after the deal Raynar Smartface publishes his next work. Changing the subject from mechanics and machines, he tries to put a hold to the rise of the tirans.
  The people under the Gods. it the title of the magic enchanted book.
  Chapter 1: Before the Tiranny
  Chapter 2: The rise of the Tirans
  Chapter 3: The supression
  The book contains a 4th chapter, which looks into the future from 2 possible ways:
  Chapter 4, part 1: The Future under the Tirans. 
  "And everyone will be enslaved, just to please the tirans. Everyone must work for their money and their lives, but in the end the Tirans take all." - Excerp from this part.
  Chapter 4, part 2:: The Future of the People.
  "After they threw down the magic which enchanted their brains, obstruction people to think freely, the Titans lose their powers. They became nothing more but simple people, spit on by the ones they used to supress. - Excerp from this part.
  It is a call to unite against the newly assigned leaders of many countries. To keep them from gaining unlimited power. Raynar is pleased with his work, and hopes the people will listen.

  FROM EDENA

  Noted.  This book, like the other Books of Domination, spreads rapidly.
  It ultimately further destabilizes many countries, including many countries in the Meritocracy, and in the Free Nations of Faerun.

  It will not be long before there is full scale Civil War in dozens of countries, as Venus, Serpenteye, Janos, and others vie for the mental control of the populace.
  Of course, Sollir is putting in his two cents too.

  - - -

  SERPENTEYE POSTED

  The Meritocracy
  In a great palace/fortress somewhere in Faerûn,

  FROM EDENA

  Serpenteye, name the place if you like.
  A comprehensive list of the countries you currently control has been put up.  (I hope the time out gave everyone the chance to read my posts.)

  FROM SERPENTEYE

  There is only one way for this world to survive the challenges ahead. I know, I have seen some of what may befall us all should we fail to accomplish our sacred duty to the planet and its peoples. The nations stand divided by fear, hatred and suspicion while the legions of Hell spread ever increasing destruction and carnage. Meanwhile, hypocritical intellectuals attempt to undermine the only force that can hope to bring sufficient strength to the mortal races to withstand the raging storm. They claim our confederation is a force of oppression, they claim we remove free will and replace it with unthinking belief of our doctrines and rule.
  They claim this is evil. Rubbish!

  FROM EDENA

  Serpenteye, the leaders of the nations under your control are all in enthusiastic agreement with what you are saying.
  Are you going to invite any representatives from the Dauntless, Free Nations, Phoenix, or Imaskari to your meeting?
  Do you invite the gnomes of Lantan to your meeting?

  The representative from Dambrath, a youthful half-drow/half-elven woman, nods solemnly and respectfully to your character.

  SERPENTEYE POSTED:

*To ease the trade between and within our nations we must create uniform taxation, trade-laws and regulations and streamline our separate burocracies and integrate them into one an other internationally.

  FROM EDENA

  Noted.  A new Federal Government begins taking shape, with each of the member countries as states.
  This project is started ... it could be disrupted by ongoing events.
  However, if you succeed, you will have unified a large part of the Forgotten Realms as a single nation, Serpenteye.

  SERPENTEYE POSTED

  * We must make greater efforts in hunting down and either destroying or taming dangerous beasts and monsters raiding against our roads and outlying settlements. Bandits must either be eradicated or recruited into our armies. Our people must be free of fear, only then will they dare to invest into future profit.

  FROM EDENA

  I do hope everyone realizes what this means.
  Bandits could be brigands out to murder innocent people for money.
  Or, they could be elves trying to save their forests from Meritocracy ordained logging programs.

  SERPENTEYE POSTED

  * The people must also know that they will be treated fairly and consistently by our authorities. They must trust us to do the right thing, if they don't they will only work grudgingly or under threat. Creating the mechanisms for such needless opression will only be a needless expense. There must be an end to corruption and discrimination within our legal systems. Our laws must become more humane and utalitarian, their purpose must be to civilize the society, not to terrorize it. 
  * All religions must be treated according to their usefulness in a civilized society. Religions espousing chaos, uncontrolled destruction, disease, death and madness must be countered.
  Religions espousing obedience, lawfulness, honour, life, power, wealth and skillfullness must be encouraged and, if possible, made into an extension of our legal and executive authority. Not to make the religions into empty, soulless tools for our use, but to encourage them to adapt into a symbiosis with our governments, so that both they and we will prosper and be strong when society gains strength and prosperity.

  FROM EDENA

  The representative from Dambrath, a powerful nation not under domination but instead a free ally, stands and speaks:

  There should be a conclave to determine which religions are productive to society and the people of the Meritocracy.
  Those religions that are productive and useful should be supported.
  Those religions which are not productive and useful should be outlawed.
  That is the stance of Dambrath.  We fully support the President of the Meritocracy in his endeavors in this manner.

  FROM SERPENTEYE

  * The level of education of our populations must be increased. We are now printing books with gnomish enchantment that will swiftly increase our peoples' knowledge in all socially acceptable fields of study. Agriculture, Business, Craftsmanship, Martial Arts, Psionics, Magic, Military Tactics, Law (so that they won't unwittingly break the new Code Gomenei), 

  FROM EDENA

  Code Gomenei?
  You are setting quite a precedent, Serpenteye.
  This Code Gomenei will not just be a law.  It will be the Word of God ... people will automatically obey it without question (think of Farenheit 451, or 1984.)
  Only in Dambrath, will Free Will survive.  Of course, the Will of Lolth and Loviatar is a dark will.

  POSTED BY SERPENTEYE

  * For that purpose we must also undertake a complete reformation of our military forces.
  The military chain of command must become more streamlined. Our regular forces must be organized into precice units of precise strength and capability. 10 men, 1 special force, 1 one mark officer. 100 men, 10 special force, 10 one mark officers ... (etc.)

  FROM EDENA

  This is being done.  As with the new government, the reorganization is currently under way.

  SERPENTEYE POSTED

  * We must also explain to the people, in terms that they can understand, the necessity of our work. We must do that without any magical domination or suggestion so that the people will well remember the benevolence of our rule even if our magical hold over them should be disrupted. We must preach the vaules of Unity, Prosperity, Wisdom, Solidarity, Labour, Lawfulness and Acceptance of legitimate authority. We must also teach them why we are the legitimate authority, we have the arguments but we must make sure that they reach the population. As a tool of learning I have written a national anthem for our great confederation (Perform: 176). It will be played at every suitable oppertunity, whenever the people have cause for celebration. It will become our most powerful and enduring symbol.

  FROM EDENA

  This will not be necessary.  The Domination effect is permanent, unless Dispelled.  They will do as you command, and think as you command.
  Those who have not yet read your books, are so terrified by what has happened around them that they will not dare to disobey.

  SERPENTEYE POSTED

  Edena- My goal is to create a strongly patriotic and Lawful state with Neutral and Good tendencies, taking care not to alienate moderately evil elements within our societies.  (allowing for some regional variations, we are not trying to force naturally Evil peoples to act Good, but we do strive to make Chaotic races Lawful) It is our intention to create a society where every Lawful and Neutral individual can feel at home.

  FROM EDENA

  You are creating a very strongly Lawful society indeed ... Good and Evil not withstanding.
  I would not call the Meritocracy a Good society, however.
  Were you to Dispel the enchantments on your people, and woo them over naturally, then maybe it would be a Good society.
  More likely, it would disintegrate.  For good or bad, the peoples of all these countries have their own beliefs, own religions, own agendas, and own alignments.  Holding them together with diplomacy alone would be impossible ... nobody in the history of Faerun since the time of the Arcane Age has managed to do that, and then it was done by force.
  You must accept, Serpenteye, that you created the Meritocracy by force, that you have subjugated a large number of free peoples, that free will has been taken from them, and that what you have accomplished, you have accomplished with force.

  As Moderator, of course, I am neutral about this.
  Be your Power good or evil, lawful or chaotic, I am the Moderator - and uninvolved.  

  I am playing other powers, though.
  Do not expect the Free Nations, Dauntless, or others to necessarily agree with the statements your character has just made!

   - - -

  FROM EDENA TO ALL IN THE IR

  As of this writing, the following people have embraced the Books of Domination by the gnomes, to my knowledge:

  Mr. Draco, Inez, Janos, Sollir, Serpenteye, Venus
  (have I missed anyone?)

  - - -

  SERPENTEYE POSTED

  I'd like to volunteer to create a faction map for Toril and the Forgotten realms, like I did for Creamsteaks, stasised, IR. I'm sure someone will be able to put it up on their Net-Site. 

  FROM EDENA

  I would really like that!  Can you do it?
  You have my full support on this venture!

  - - -

  BUGBEAR POSTED

  Hannover of course respects the decision of the Dwarven Kings, and lets the matter drop. (I will point out, however, that Gustav is creamsteaks Character not serpenteyes, and you gave him control of Malhourand last night.)
  By the way, are the Adamant, the Dauntless with a name change? If so, what caused this change in Nomenclature, and are there new polices for this goup as well? 
  Has my relationship with the Dauntless changed because of this?

  FROM EDENA

  Gustav controls all of Imaskari now, not just Mulhorand (that is, he controls Damara, Narfell, Mulhorand, Murghom, and Semphar.)
  I made a mistake.  The name is Dauntless still, not Adamant.  Sorry about that.
  No change in your relationship, Bugbear.  The Dauntless are your allies and friends.

  Please look up this post, everyone.
  More people have accepted the Gnomish Domination Books, and are using them.
  Whether used with good intentions, bad intentions, or whatever, the use of these books is having powerful effects in many quadrants of the Forgotten Realms.      

  - - -

  POSTED BY TOKIWONG

  Misha shakes his head, and points to the confusion in the lands where the conflicting tomes have appeared, causing confusion and chaos, "I was afraid this would happen, this magic must be eliminated, these tomes, must be rooted out Queen Amlauril, I will need men, good men, trusted men, to keep the cancer out of the Lands of the Adamant, none of these books, either good or bad must come into our lands, for fear of such confusion, spreading through our lands..."
  Misha stands tall, his hand on the hilt of his blade, "If need be, perhaps it is time that we declare war upon these Books of Domination, these vile Printing Presses, that spew charmed propoganda, I emplore you that none of these tomes must make it into the lands of the Adamant, as the Defender of the Adamant, the lands must be kept clean of their perversion and corruption..."

  FROM EDENA

  The Dauntless are in full military mobilization.
  They see the Meritocracy as a VERY GREAT threat, and the neutrality of the Free Nations is frightening them more.
  They aren't exactly happy about the Dark Crusaders, Phoenix, Imaskari, phaerimm, and all the others, either.

  - - -

  POSTED BY BUGBEAR

  "Misha, I quite agree with you. Go out and distroy what books you can. I would help you but I must remain here and find a cure for the gnomish Poison."
  How is my resarech going on the Contagious Counterspell, Edena? Am I close to success?

  FROM EDENA

  You are VERY close to success, Bugbear.

  - - -

  POSTED BY TOKIWONG          

 Misha replies, "Well friend while you continue your research I had an idea, sparked by something I saw in lantan once, a grenade like weapon perhaps we can reasearch... essentially it would have the spell of Mordenkainen's Disjunction cast upon it, and the grenade could be activated by simply breaking the outershell at which point the user only has a few moment before the spell will activate. Perhaps causing confusion in magically enhanced troops, if war is to come we must be prepared!"
  Misha smirks, flicking his hair beads, "We can create variants of these grenades with Anti-Magic spells, and perhaps increase the range that these grenades effect, if mass-produced with the aid of the gnomes, they could prove quite useful for the future..."
  Misha will present this idea to the gnomes loyal to the Adamant...

  FROM EDENA

  The Enlightened Gnomes think this idea is good.
  However, they have an even better one.  They call it their Contagious Dispel Magic.
  This Epic Dweomer, the result of hundreds of gnomish mages working for over a year, is seeded into a population, and it leaps from person to person, or creature to creature, demagicking them. (saving throws apply.)
  The Contagious Dispel Magic would free entire populations from the control of the Books of Domination.

  Unfortunately, the Contagious Dispel Magic has one minor drawback ... it demagicks the target entirely.
  All spellbooks are destroyed, all magical items worn are lost, all spells memorized are erased, and if the creature is innately magical, it PERMANENTLY loses all magical powers (a Faerie, would become an ordinary mortal, a devil would become just a big humanoid, and a Celestial would become a beautiful demihuman.)

  I do hope everyone reads this ... because the Enlightened Gnomes are considering using this as a last resort, and if the Dauntless insist on it.
  The effect of this magic, would be MASSSIVE (to massively understate the case.)

  - - -

  LICHTENHART POSTED

  Krysophrenos continues to send letters to his sponsors and allies to give them advices on the difficult situation.
  To the Faerie and Queen Amlaruil of Evermeet
  "I have no words to express my gratitude for accepting our gnome allies on your sacred soil, Queen of the Wisest. This old dragon's heart is at your service should you ever need his help. I sense our joined efforts to find a cure to the madness that's spreading through Faerun will soon give results. The contribute of the Faerie has been invaluable and I wish to urge all those involved to a final, decisive effort. All the resources of the Encyclopaedia and the Gazette are focused on the solution, as well as my, alas, unimpressive energies. I hope the light of reason shall soon shine again on our beloved lands."

  FROM EDENA

  Queen Amlaruil names your character an Elf-Friend, Lichtenhart, and he may teleport freely to and from Evermeet (and any places held by the Dauntless.)
  She praises your character very highly for his efforts, naming him a hero and champion in these troubled times.

  FROM EDENA TO KALANYR

  I have no access to IRC on this computer.  My regrets.
  Also, I have been suffering from chronic fatigue and weakness, and my work on the IR this morning left me exhausted.  I collapsed after finishing my articles, and could not have chatted even if I could have accessed the IRC chatroom.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 25, 2003)

*MAJOR DEVELOPMENTS*

TO BUGBEAR

  Bugbear, you now have the antidote to the Books of Domination.
  By spreading this contagious magic, you can free the peoples affected by the Gnomish Books of Domination (and, only Books of Domination created by the Gnomes.)

  TO SERPENTEYE

  Congratulations, Serpenteye.
  Your researchers have discovered how to create their own Books of Domination.  No need for gnomish help anymore, and Bugbear's antidote won't stop your new books.

  TO JANOS

  Ditto.  Janos, the mages of Halruaa and the City of Shade have created their own Books of Domination.  No gnomish help needed.  Again, your new books are immune to Bugbear's antidote.

  TO EVERYONE

  The gnomes of the Dauntless have their Anti-Magic Contagion spell.
  If cast, it will stop ALL books of Domination Magic.
  Unfortunately, it is likely to wipe out most of the magic in the Forgotten Realms in the process.

  TO EVERYONE

  The gnomes of Lantan have been busy with interplanar travel, and have discovered a number of new worlds.
  Among them are Krynn (kender!  brrrr ...)
  Oerth (yes, it is the Oerth just prior to the Greyhawk Wars you know and love ...)
  Athas (the gnomes have already mastered Defiler Magic, brought it back to Toril, and are secretly using it ...)

  And a world, without magic, called Earth.  The people of this world are frightfully superstitious (they attack the gnomes on sight), very vulnerable to magic (the gnomes think this world could be easily conquered), and most of them live in medieval conditions - although some seem to be gnomish themselves, with a bunch of inventions that are puzzling even the gnomes.
  Funny thing about this world, is that it has few religions.  There is one world calendar, and according to this calendar it is the Year 1885 ...
  The gnomes had a very hard time returning to Toril from this world.  It took all of even their mighty magic to reopen the Astral Gate to Toril from there.
  Yet they did it, and they returned ... they brought something with them, although they do not know it yet.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 25, 2003)

*The Plague*

It starts in Lantan, this plague.
  On Earth, they call it chickenpox.  On Toril, it has no name worth mentioning ... it's name is Death.
  The mortality rate is 50%, it is extremely contagious, and it affects every race it comes into contact with.
  The clerics are overwhelmed.  There are simply more cases involved than there are Cure Disease spells, and in any case someone cured magically can be reinfected.
  The Plague spreads rapidly from Lantan through the Meritocracy, the Free Nations of Faerun, the Dauntless, and on into the Alliance of the Phoenix and Imaskari.

  In city after city after city, the pyres of the dead light up the sky.

  It would seem that the dark prophesies of Melkor and of Sollir are coming true.

  - - -

  Janos, Serpenteye, Creamsteak ... you have control of your respective powers now.
  What do you do to fight this plague?  How do you save your people?

  Everyone else ... what tactics should the Dauntless, Free Nations, and others take to save themselves?
  What do your authors suggest?

  - - -

  The plague spreads relentlessly to Krynn, Oerth, Athas, and everywhere else the gnomes have visited.
  For some reason, the deities cannot stop it.
  Why the deities cannot stop it, is a good question, and one everyone in the IR should be asking themselves ... what is wrong here?

  When the clerics Commune with Mystra to find out what is wrong, they discover something most unpleasant.
  Mystra herself, is ill.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 25, 2003)

> *FROM EDENA
> 
> Gustav controls all of Imaskari now, not just Mulhorand (that is, he controls Damara, Narfell, Mulhorand, Murghom, and Semphar.)
> I made a mistake. The name is Dauntless still, not Adamant. Sorry about that.
> No change in your relationship, Bugbear. The Dauntless are your allies and friends.*




Heh, no harm , no foul.  I was just a little confused is all.




> *The Enlightened Gnomes think this idea is good.
> However, they have an even better one. They call it their Contagious Dispel Magic.*




I will advise the gnomes and the Dauntless that this should be a weapon of last resort and to wait.  Also, I ask them to continue reasearching the spell, to try and further refine it, and to determine how long it would take for the magic to return to faerun (if this is even possible)



> *Bugbear, you now have the antidote to the Books of Domination.
> By spreading this contagious magic, you can free the peoples affected by the Gnomish Books of Domination (and, only Books of Domination created by the Gnomes.)*




I release it immedatly. The first targets will be the followers of Asmodious. Then the isle of lantan, followed by the other targets.




> *The gnomes of Lantan have been busy with interplanar travel, and have discovered a number of new worlds.
> Among them are Krynn (kender! brrrr ...)
> Oerth (yes, it is the Oerth just prior to the Greyhawk Wars you know and love ...)
> Athas (the gnomes have already mastered Defiler Magic, brought it back to Toril, and are secretly using it ...)
> ...




I shall aim to discover my own pathways to these worlds. I'm not physicaly traveling to these realms, instead using divination magics, projected images, and Simulacriums to explore them remotely.
 Also I shall try to divine the nature of the Unexpected traveller which came back with the explorers of earth.

Edit: Since I now know what the danger from earth is, I shall focus more of my scrying on that world and see if there is a cure know to them, and if it can be imported/duplicated here.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2003)

_Misha will call for a great Tribunal of the most powerful members f the Dauntless to deal with the threat of the plague, while having the clerics of Corellon study the contagion a smuch as possible, and quarantining Evermeet, and several strategic locations, no one leaves or enters thoe lands, if Queen Amlauril will comply..._

*Misha puts out the Call to meet ina neutral Demiplane, protected by magics, for all PC members of the Dauntless...*


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 25, 2003)

The Chosen of Mystra, who had been neutral towards the gnomes, denounce them as enemies.
  The Free Nations of Faerun declare war on Lantan.
  Lantan, goes down under an avalanche of assault.

  The gnomes of Lantan, are put out of business.  Their magic is taken from them, their printing presses seized, their Astral Gates closed.  They are reduced to a subjugated people.
  But it is too late.  The Red Death has arrived on Toril.  The Astral Gates to Earth, cannot now be closed by any means.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2003)

_Misha welcomes the Enlightened Gnomes idea, and telkls them to pursue it, as a last resort weapon, but also to push ahead with the Mordenkainen Disjunction Grenades as well, for tactical purposes, and when they are completed to have a shipment sent to his trusted men, and to the forces of Gustav, as soon a possible._

_Misha goes before Queen Amaluril and presents her the first cpy of his latest tome, *The Sword*..._

*The Sword*

_an excerpt_

…the sword is a tool, a powerful tool, but at its base it is a tool.  The sword though is also a symbol of power, an icon of strength.  It is often the source of pride for a warrior, and creates an image of romantic elegance among the wealthy.  

But the sword is a tool, and since it is a tool, it is the wielder that chooses its purpose.  The warrior gives the sword form, and function, the warrior gives the sword purpose, and the warrior turns this tool into a deadly weapon.  For that is the purpose of the sword to kill, to destroy ones enemies with vicious finality.  Does that make a sword evil?  No, for it is the purpose of the tool, just as the purpose of the wagon is to transport people or materials so does the sword serve its given purpose.

It is the intent behind the blade, the warrior’s intent that determines the morality of the blade.  A man who must kill to defend his land versus aggressors still must kill to maintain his lands.  The marauding warlord who subjugates peons under foot, may kill wantonly, but neither happenstance bears fault to the blade, for it is a tool.  But do not doubt that the sword is a weapon, which is its purpose, it is to kill, and destroy. 

But that is the way of peace, to prepare for violence, and promote stability.  The sword protects the kingdom, it is ruled by the sword.  Peace cannot exist without the will of the blade, for their will always be someone who wishes to one’s freedom from them, and often by force or subversion…


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 25, 2003)

I suggest to the Dauntless, that they institute quarantines in there respective lands.  Those who show signs of the Plauge must be separated from those still healthy.  In remote areas Camps should be established where the diseased can live, caring for each other. Supplies can be teleported in, but nothing can be teleported out.

The possessions of the Ill, should be burned to slow the spread of the disease.

If these actions are taken quickly, there is a chance that your nations will live to find a cure


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 25, 2003)

Where on the world of Earth are the emissaries going? (I am ruling you may control this, guys.)
  What are they saying?
  What are they doing?

  In any event, the emissaries will find that Earth is mostly devoid of magic ... what magic there is, is very elusive and difficult to find.
  There are mages on Earth, but they aren't talking or giving themselves away.
  There are also monsters on Earth ... typically, those encountering these monsters do not return to tell the tale.

  Where do the emissaries go?
  What do they have to say?


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 25, 2003)

The emessaries of the Dauntless will focus there attention on the Land of Germany.  My Divinations have shown that the German Empire is one of the more advanced regions on this world, at least as far as Scientific thought goes.  They are a organized and rational culture with a strong national Identity.

The emessaries will approach the Kaiser carefully, making no mention of other worlds, only that they are emessaries of a powerful nation that wishes to begin a dialouge with Germany


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 25, 2003)

BUGBEAR POSTED:

  I will advise the gnomes and the Dauntless that this should be a weapon of last resort and to wait. Also, I ask them to continue reasearching the spell, to try and further refine it, and to determine how long it would take for the magic to return to faerun (if this is even possible)

  FROM EDENA

  The Enlightened Gnomes will wait, then.

  BUGBEAR POSTED:

  I release it immedatly. The first targets will be the followers of Asmodious. Then the isle of lantan, followed by the other targets.

  FROM EDENA

  The Antidote begins devastating the Dark Crusaders.
  Everywhere it strikes, the devils who were human/demihuman/humanoid, revert to their original forms.
  Where the Antidote strikes, the Dark Crusaders eschew devil worship, and some of the Dark Crusader units begin to collapse.

  However - SOLLIR TAKE NOTE - the Dark Crusaders have just discovered how to create their own Books of Domination.
  I am assuming they start fighting back with this new magic.

  FROM BUGBEAR

  I shall aim to discover my own pathways to these worlds. I'm not physicaly traveling to these realms, instead using divination magics, projected images, and Simulacriums to explore them remotely.
  Also I shall try to divine the nature of the Unexpected traveller which came back with the explorers of earth.

  FROM EDENA

  Whatever the Gnomes brought back, it is HORRIBLE, and it nearly kills your character Bugbear - he gets away just in time.
  It is a great reddish Something, with tendrils - endless millions of tendrils - that seem to flow into people, into the soil of Earth, into everyone and everything.
  True Seeing reveals that it has now come to Toril, and it's tendrils are rapidly reaching across the world.
  The deities of Toril apparently cannot stop it - if they could have, they would have.

  (quoting Saruman from the film:  the dwarves delved to greedily and too deep.  You know what they awoke in the darkness of Khazad-Dum.  That analogy fits here, with the gnomes.)

  - - -

  TOKIWONG POSTED:

  Misha will call for a great Tribunal of the most powerful members f the Dauntless to deal with the threat of the plague, while having the clerics of Corellon study the contagion a smuch as possible, and quarantining Evermeet, and several strategic locations, no one leaves or enters thoe lands, if Queen Amlauril will comply...
  Misha puts out the Call to meet ina neutral Demiplane, protected by magics, for all PC members of the Dauntless...

  FROM EDENA

  Done.  The meeting is convened (everyone in the IR is welcome to take part.)
  Major rulers, including Queen Amlaruil, also attend.

  Evermeet is quarantined, and saved.  None of it's people die of the plague.

  - - -

  TOKIWONG POSTED:

  Misha welcomes the Enlightened Gnomes idea, and telkls them to pursue it, as a last resort weapon, but also to push ahead with the Mordenkainen Disjunction Grenades as well, for tactical purposes, and when they are completed to have a shipment sent to his trusted men, and to the forces of Gustav, as soon a possible.

  FROM EDENA

  The Enlightened Gnomes, comply.

  FROM TOKIWONG

  Misha goes before Queen Amaluril and presents her the first cpy of his latest tome, The Sword...
  (snip)

  But that is the way of peace, to prepare for violence, and promote stability. The sword protects the kingdom, it is ruled by the sword. Peace cannot exist without the will of the blade, for their will always be someone who wishes to one’s freedom from them, and often by force or subversion…

  FROM EDENA

  Queen Amlaruil sighs, and says she knows this all too well.
  She would very much like a peaceful world, where all could live together.
  However, people - including elves - are not innately peaceful, and thus the sword must be always be sharp and at the ready.

  - - -

  BUGBEAR POSTED

  I suggest to the Dauntless, that they institute quarantines in there respective lands. Those who show signs of the Plauge must be separated from those still healthy. In remote areas Camps should be established where the diseased can live, caring for each other. Supplies can be teleported in, but nothing can be teleported out.
  The possessions of the Ill, should be burned to slow the spread of the disease.
  If these actions are taken quickly, there is a chance that your nations will live to find a cure.

  FROM EDENA

  There is general horror at the idea of forcibly quarantining people and leaving them to die.
  There is horror at the idea of burning bodies in piles.
  Yet, as the number of dead mount, these things start to happen.

  The Faerie and Dragons, simply withdraw to their isolated homes, to protect themselves.
  The Sharn, withdraw to the Underdark.
  The dwarves, seal their caverns.
  Luiren, closes it's borders.

  The situation in Waterdeep and other major cities of the Free Nations, is something out of a gothic nightmare, but that nightmare is all too real, and there is no awakening from it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 25, 2003)

TO BUGBEAR AND EVERYONE ELSE

  There is amazement in the Imperial Empire of Germany, on the European Continent, at the arrival of the emissaries.
  It is not like anything they have ever seen before.

  The Kaiser of Germany will immediately talk with the emissaries.
  He has about as many questions as you might imagine (I will not write them down, since it would take 50 posts to do so.)
  However, he is eager to answer your questions also.

  What do you ask of him?

  Of course, the news of ANOTHER WORLD spreads all over Earth very quickly.
  France, Spain, Great Britain, Russia, Austria-Hungary, Sweden, the United States, China, India ... they all have emissaries who want to talk to your emissaries, with a million questions.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 25, 2003)

> The Antidote begins devastating the Dark Crusaders.
> Everywhere it strikes, the devils who were human/demihuman/humanoid, revert to their original forms.
> Where the Antidote strikes, the Dark Crusaders eschew devil worship, and some of the Dark Crusader units begin to collapse.
> 
> ...




I call for those who have been freed from the Diabolic influence to be wary of future attempts to contoll their minds and souls.  
Don't fall for the same trick twice!

And for those who still willingly follow the path of Asmodius, those who are now free should fall upon them and eradicate them from the face of Toril


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2003)

_Misha smiles to the queen, a forced smile in these trying times,_ "It is a hard time, a time of troubles, where men live as shadows, subsisting on the dust.  But their will be a better day, my loving Queen, that day will come, though it will be long in coming, and it will be amidts great sacrifice, but there will be a better day for tel'quessir.  it would do me the honor for you, or for one of your proxies to attend the Grand Tribunal, my liege, for your guidance is much appreciated in this dark time.

_Misha kneels and takes the Queen's hands and gives it a soft kiss,_ "It is with my whole fiber that swear myself to the defense of the Dauntless, though I shall always serve Evermeet first in my heart, and the will of Corellon...  I shall serve the will of my Queen, and I shall be your gentle hand for the people, and the sharpened sword against the darkness.  This is my oath to the Crown of Evermeet, this is my bond, Misha Koldun will hold to it, till the end of his days.  I will defend you, our people, and the Dauntless with my life."

_Misha stands and smiles, flicking his hair beads,_ "by your leave my Queen, I must go and prepare," _and turns to attend the meeting..._


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 25, 2003)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *TO BUGBEAR AND EVERYONE ELSE
> 
> There is amazement in the Imperial Empire of Germany, on the European Continent, at the arrival of the emissaries.
> It is not like anything they have ever seen before.
> ...




The Dauntless seek an exchange of Ideas and Knowledge.  We seek to commense trade with the enlightend nations of Earth.

We also seek what knowledge may be found concerning the horrible pluages which ravage our world.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2003)

_Misha will send elven emmisaries, with the permission of the Queen to America, and England, to speak on behalf of Evermeet and the Dauntless.  The bring many of Misha's books, and other tomes detailing Faerun, in detail, and wish to exhange with them for their knowledge..._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 25, 2003)

*The Blame Stops Here ...  on Toril*

New Astral Gates open to Toril from Krynn, Oerth, Aebrinis, and from Athas.
  The Chosen, try to stop this, but they apparently cannot.

  The Chosen of Mystra, have all suddenly become very ill.

  The Realms of Ergoth, Solamnia, Qualinesti, Thorbardin, and of course Kenderhome send their greetings to their Torilian brethren.
  With a question - why did Toril send a plague to kill half of Krynn?  
  And why shouldn't Krynn invade Toril, and mete out retribution for this attack?

  From Oerth, Keoland, Furyondy, Nyrond, the Great Kingdom - they all send their greetings.
  Along with a statement that Toril is the cause of the massacre (the plague) afflicting them, that Toril is an enemy planet, and that Toril will be invaded and subjugated.

  Athas is not so polite.
  The Dragon Kings immediately invade Toril.
  The lush green world of Toril is a bananza for the Defilers of Athas.
  Very quickly, they gain toe-holds across Faerun.

  Of course, the Red Death spreads to all of those worlds now.

  Meanwhile, on Earth, the nations and peoples continue to await the discussions with these amazing Visitors from Another World.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 25, 2003)

(will wait for others to read the IR and digest the bad news ...)


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 25, 2003)

(Way, way, way... way too over the top. Why Edena? Why do you have to complicate this sooo far...)

Gustav will deal with it as any leader should, he will send envoys of diplomacy, encourage public sanitation programs, produce doctors of both magical and mundane means through field training, and begin the contruction of magical and mundane research for counter-measures for the problems.

He also continues to attempt to fight the war with the Dark Crusaders, using an equal force of celestials along with the most wiley and counter-manding tactics possible, including having the gnomes he has let in use their mass-contingency spells on marbles to be dropped in mass on converging enemy units. These marbles will be contingencied with fireballs, confusion spells, fear spells, holy spells, and every other spell that a wizard can prepare for offensive deployment. No reason to stop there, we'll start preparing as many scrolls of remove disease as can be made in cities that havn't been infected yet.

It's pretty much impossible to start plans of his own when the people are in dire need of protection, so the best efforts he makes is to continue his efforts and establish new methods to fight and to treat the problems.

His diplomatic Envoys are questioners. Asking simple questions like, "How is it going?" "So, what's culture like here?" "What language do you speak?" and basically establishing himself as a guy with questions, and no intentions towards or against their countries.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 25, 2003)

New Astral Gates open to Toril from Krynn, Oerth, Aebrinis, and from Athas.
The Chosen, try to stop this, but they apparently cannot.

The Chosen of Mystra, have all suddenly become very ill.

*Then they have to go to the quarentine camps, sorry.  Perhaps they can help find a cure.*

The Realms of Ergoth, Solamnia, Qualinesti, Thorbardin, and of course Kenderhome send their greetings to their Torilian brethren.
With a question - why did Toril send a plague to kill half of Krynn? 
And why shouldn't Krynn invade Toril, and mete out retribution for this attack?

*The Dauntless (Iguess I speak for them now?) reply that this was not an intentional attack against there worlds. They point out that Toril is suffering from the red death as well.*

From Oerth, Keoland, Furyondy, Nyrond, the Great Kingdom - they all send their greetings.
Along with a statement that Toril is the cause of the massacre (the plague) afflicting them, that Toril is an enemy planet, and that Toril will be invaded and subjugated. 

*Same ansewer as above*

Athas is not so polite.
The Dragon Kings immediately invade Toril.
The lush green world of Toril is a bananza for the Defilers of Athas.
Very quickly, they gain toe-holds across Faerun.

*where do the athasians gain terretory?  We send emesaries to them asking for a cease-fire and councel.*
Of course, the Red Death spreads to all of those worlds now.

Meanwhile, on Earth, the nations and peoples continue to await the discussions with these amazing Visitors from Another World

*okay, here goes
1> Opening trade between our worlds, those who have an aptitude for magick may learn it.  We ask that those of us who have an aptitude for earths technology and sciences be allowed to learn as well.

2> We want a cure for the diseases ravaging the worlds of Krynn, Toril, Athas, and Oreth.  If they don't have a cure, we willl ask there aid in finding one.  Also, any information that thay have concerning the entity which came to our world through the gnomish gate.*


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2003)

_Misha speaks for the Dauntless as well... _


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 25, 2003)

Edena, is there any more ability (held by the Dauntless or the Free Nations) to produce more of the gnomish domination books?


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Misha speaks for the Dauntless as well...  *




Do have anything to add?
Or a different plan?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2003)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Do have anything to add?
> Or a different plan? *




I posted my plans in my posts, basically do information gathering on Earth, and most likely counter the Athasians with force, a cease-fire may not work, Misha will lead the offensive against the Athasians, and he will outfit his soldiers with masterwork weapons as well as magic in case they fall victim to the Mordenkainen Disjunction Grenades, which they will use in surgical strikes to cut off supply lines for the Athasian forces... and keep the threat of the defilers away from key resources... a war of guerilla warfare until a major force can be mounted...  Misha will ask for any forces the Queen can provide... and go to counter the Athasian threat brandinshing his blade and calling upon the faith, to lead the troops into battle...


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I posted my plans in my posts, basically do information gathering on Earth, and most likely counter the Athasians with force, a cease-fire may not work, Misha will lead the offensive against the Athasians, and he will outfit his soldiers with masterwork weapons as well as magic in case they fall victim to the Mordenkainen Disjunction Grenades, which they will use in surgical strikes to cut off supply lines for the Athasian forces... and keep the threat of the defilers away from key resources... a war of guerilla warfare until a major force can be mounted...  Misha will ask for any forces the Queen can provide... and go to counter the Athasian threat brandinshing his blade and calling upon the faith, to lead the troops into battle... *




The problem with that is I don't know if we can muster a large force. All of faerun is being overun by a Plauge to which we have no resistance.  We may have to accept the fact that the Athassians are now a part of Faerun.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 25, 2003)

The ambassadors of the Dark Crusaders immediately take advantage of the situation, passing out Mirriam's books of *"Flame and Pyre"*, -Domination Magick or not-This is a way for people to prevent themselves from being infected by disease and a cure for those who don't wish to be supported by the godlings who charge for their efforts.  These books are handed out for free and passed onwards to others to share.

More of the Dark Crusaders and worshippers of the fiends transform into fiends...in the case that the domination magick would break, they would still be bonded to devils...

Meanwhile, Mirriam rests...and somewhere, some part of her inside of her cries and laments at what she has done.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2003)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The problem with that is I don't know if we can muster a large force. All of faerun is being overun by a Plauge to which we have no resistance.  We may have to accept the fact that the Athassians are now a part of Faerun. *




But we can try and contain them... lest they turn Faerun into a dustball as well


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 25, 2003)

> FROM EDENA
> 
> Whatever the Gnomes brought back, it is HORRIBLE, and it nearly kills your character Bugbear - he gets away just in time.
> It is a great reddish Something, with tendrils - endless millions of tendrils - that seem to flow into people, into the soil of Earth, into everyone and everything.
> ...




With the *utmost care* I shall attempt to determine what this thing is using contact other plane, speak with dead, and whatever other resources are availible to me (which should be considerible, being a 25 lvl character)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 25, 2003)

TO BUGBEAR, WILLIAM, AND OTHERS

  The emissaries to Earth are quietly approached by a man calling himself Louis Pasteur.
  And this Louis Pasteur explains the situation.

  'I am a member of the Silver Cabal, an organization of scholars, historians, and mages - yes, there are mages on this world of Earth - who are dedicated to defeating the Red Death.
  The Red Death ... we are not exactly sure what it is, but we understand enough.  It feeds off of misery, it flourishes off of pain, fear, and horror.  Human misery is it's ambrosia.
  However, magic was it's food.  It feeds off of magic.  Magic, and the use of magic, makes it powerful ... magic is what made it powerful on this world, enabled it to take over, which it has done.
  In feeding on magic, the Red Death corrupts magic and all who use it into monsters that serve it.
  It is extremely perilous to use magic on Earth, and those who do so almost inevitably fall to the Red Death and become it's servants.
  Now your world of Toril is under attack by the Red Death, for the Red Death followed your people back to your world ... by coming here and returning, they opened the way for the Red Death to invade your world.
  You say you have Faerie, have great mages, have societies of magic, have priests who throw spells?
  Our ancient histories on Earth speak of our own Faerie, of magic using societies, of priests ... they are all gone.  The Red Death took them millennia ago.
  The Red Death will take your people too, unless ... unless you stop using magic.
  You must stop using magic.  You must forswear it altogether.  I do not know what manner of magic you possess ... your descriptions are confusing to me ... but you must not use magic.
  Those of your people like the Faerie, must not use magic.  We do not believe the Red Death can affect anyone who willingly forswears magic ... even if the being is innately magical, although we are not sure for certain.
  We repeat, you MUST STOP USING MAGIC.  The only hope for Toril ... is in science.'

  'The Silver Cabal is pursuing science as a weapon to defeat the Red Death.  Through understanding and enligtenment, we hope to raise the condition of our fellow men above the misery and despair imposed by the Red Death.
  The illness attacking your world is called chickenpox.  We have developed an antidote for chickenpox.  We have the tools to halt the disease, to stop it from killing your people.  Without magic.  Without arcane lore of any sort.  
  Our weapon against misery, disease, and horror, is science.'

  'We offer to come to your world and work with your Dauntless.  We offer our lore on the Red Death.  We offer our science to your people ... for only through science in our opinion can you hope to defeat the Red Death.'

  'Will you have us?  We have fought this opponent for centuries.  We know it's ways.  We know it's tricks.  We know it's incredible strength.  And we think we can defeat this monster, and banish it from your world.'


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 25, 2003)

The Dauntless wholeheartly accept the offer of the Silver Cabal.
Their aid, and their knowlege is more than welcome.

Also...

Have the gnomes determined the long term effects of the anti-magic plauge they developed?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2003)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> *The Dauntless wholeheartly accept the offer of the Silver Cabal.
> Their aid, and their knowlege is more than welcome.
> 
> Also...
> ...




_Misha will agree to this as well as a temporary measure to the problem at hand, until a more permanent solution can be found, for the elves live in a world of magic... Evermeet will work with the scientists of Earth to find a technological solution for the Red Death, enlisting our gnomes to help._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 25, 2003)

CREAMSTEAK POSTED

  (Way, way, way... way too over the top. Why Edena? Why do you have to complicate this sooo far...)

  FROM EDENA

  (genuine look of hurt feelings)

  I do my best.  That is all I can do.
  This is an IR.  I am putting the Industrial, into the IR ... the creators of the Forgotten Realms Setting very throughly industrial revolution-proofed the setting.  I have worked hard to create a believable story in which that proofing was overcome.

  POSTED BY CREAMSTEAK

  Gustav will deal with it as any leader should, he will send envoys of diplomacy, encourage public sanitation programs, produce doctors of both magical and mundane means through field training, and begin the contruction of magical and mundane research for counter-measures for the problems.

  FROM EDENA

  Unfortunately, medieval thinking and methods are no match for chickenpox, not when chickenpox is 50% lethal.
  The clerics of Imaskari, concentrate an all out assault on the illness, using all their combined magic to stop it.  That, and the fact that Imaskari is under a strong leader (Gustav) saves most of the people of Imaskari.

  The Dark Crusaders are driven out of all the lands of Imaskari.
  The Dark Crusaders, are beset by the chickenpox themselves, and they are having new problems ... many of their Fiends are mysteriously going out of control, and turning into mindless killers - who immediately attack their fellows.

  The Silver Cabal offers it's aid to Imaskari.
  Louis Pasteur talks to your emissaries, Creamsteak (see my post above.)

  - - -

  BUGBEAR POSTED

  Then they have to go to the quarentine camps, sorry. Perhaps they can help find a cure.

  FROM EDENA

  The Chosen are not ill from chickenpox.
  The Chosen, are ill from something else that is not a disease.  Their behavior is considerably less rational than it was, they are prone to violence and fits, and are increasingly talking about things Chosen would not discuss:  the need for world domination, the joy of using destructive magic, the need to dominate using magic, the need for magic to be held in the hands of the elite.

  FROM BUGBEAR

  The Dauntless (I guess I speak for them now?) reply that this was not an intentional attack against there worlds. They point out that Toril is suffering from the red death as well.

  TO THE ENTIRE IR

  If everyone agrees to this, I wish to make Bugbear the person in control of the Dauntless.
  His character is held in high esteem already, and with the new crisis the Dauntless want his character as their High Speaker (which will end in his character being their effective ruler.)

  I request that someone take control of the Nations of Krynn.
  This can be anyone in the IR who does not already control a power.

  BUGBEAR POSTED:

  Same ansewer as above ((reference to the powers of Oerth))

  FROM EDENA

  I request someone take control of the Powers of Oerth.
  This must be someone who will be hostile to Toril.
  Thus, my request is aimed at:  Mr. Draco, Inez, Forsaken One, and Melkor.

  BUGBEAR POSTED:

  where do the athasians gain terretory? We send emesaries to them asking for a cease-fire and councel.  ((reference to the onslaught from Athas))

  FROM EDENA

  Here and there, across Toril.
  They do not negotiate.  They KILL everyone they encounter.  They savage the land as they come.

  I request someone extremely hostile to Toril take up control of the Athasians.
  Melkor, or Forsaken One, would do nicely.

  BUGBEAR POSTED:

  okay, here goes

  1> Opening trade between our worlds, those who have an aptitude for magick may learn it.
  We ask that those of us who have an aptitude for earths technology and sciences be allowed to learn as well.
  2> We want a cure for the diseases ravaging the worlds of Krynn, Toril, Athas, and Oreth. If they don't have a cure, we willl ask there aid in finding one. Also, any information that thay have concerning the entity which came to our world through the gnomish gate.

  FROM EDENA

  Earth is still agog at the Torilians.
  Due to the anarchy on Toril, trade is going to be difficult, but many nations on Earth agree to it.

  The most important development is the offer of the Silver Cabal, which is made to EVERY power (including yours, Serpenteye) on Toril.

  - - -

  TOKIWONG POSTED             

  Misha speaks for the Dauntless as well... 

  FROM EDENA

  I would have no problem with Tokiwong and Bugbear, dividing control of the Dauntless as they see fit.

  I need someone to take control of the Free Nations of Faerun.
  Unless someone objects, I would like this person to be William.
  Or, control of the Free Nations could be split amongst those interested.

  - - -

  MR DRACO POSTED:

  Edena, is there any more ability (held by the Dauntless or the Free Nations) to produce more of the gnomish domination books?

  FROM EDENA

  Mr. Draco, you can now produce your own Books of Domination.
  The Dauntless and the Free Nations are probably able to produce their own as well, although it is unlikely they will do so.
  Nobody is producing Gnomish Books of Domination anymore, since Bugbear's Antidote got out.

   - - -

  SOLLIR POSTED:


  The ambassadors of the Dark Crusaders immediately take advantage of the situation, passing out Mirriam's books of "Flame and Pyre", -Domination Magick or not-This is a way for people to prevent themselves from being infected by disease and a cure for those who don't wish to be supported by the godlings who charge for their efforts. These books are handed out for free and passed onwards to others to share.
  More of the Dark Crusaders and worshippers of the fiends transform into fiends...in the case that the domination magick would break, they would still be bonded to devils...
  Meanwhile, Mirriam rests...and somewhere, some part of her inside of her cries and laments at what she has done.

  FROM EDENA

  Noted.  
  The Dark Crusaders are reeling from Bugbear's Antidote, but you are producing new Fiends.
  Unfortunately, many of them are mysteriously going out of control, and attacking everyone at random.
  Others, are joining your ranks as you intended.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 25, 2003)

Gustav, with all of this happening in a matter of minutes, starts to go a bit insane. Not only is he dehumanizing the enemy, but he's dehumanizing himself, the circumstance, and his allies. He goes out to speak a few times, trying not to be whelmed by the speed of the times, he states, "Your all pretty much hopeless. Apparently nobody can do anything. Well, that's it. Have your fun. Enjoy yourselves. Nothings going to come of any of this."

He then goes to speak to all of the leaders on Toril, and states, "We all agree then that we are going to work against this disease rather than each other right? No need to be fighting about petty things, like good and evil, when the entire universe is doomed."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 25, 2003)

At the next moment, Gustav requests a private meeting with mister Pasteur. He states, "Hello, good sir."

He welcomes him in, and then asks, "So, are you ready to die?"

He waits to see what Pasteur's reaction is to his words.

"I have this crazy theory that your not what you seem."

He waits to see what Pasteur's reaction is to his words.

"I think you've brought the problem..."

And Gustav waits again... waiting for the answer to base his decision on...

(Yes, I do have a big overly sized plan going on in my head.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 25, 2003)

BUGBEAR POSTED

  The Dauntless wholeheartly accept the offer of the Silver Cabal.
  Their aid, and their knowlege is more than welcome.

  FROM EDENA

  Does anyone else accept the help of the Silver Cabal?
  They are offering their help to everyone.

  FROM BUGBEAR

  Also...

  Have the gnomes determined the long term effects of the anti-magic plauge they developed?

  TO BUGBEAR AND EVERYONE IN THE IR - IMPORTANT

  The Enlightened Gnomes state that the unleashing of their Contagious Anti-Magic could ultimately halt all magic use on the world of Toril.


----------



## Bugbear (Mar 25, 2003)

> FROM EDENA
> 
> Here and there, across Toril.
> They do not negotiate. They KILL everyone they encounter. They savage the land as they come.




Tokiwong

Do what you must...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 25, 2003)

POSTED BY CREAMSTEAK

  At the next moment, Gustav requests a private meeting with mister Pasteur. He states,

  "Hello, good sir."
  He welcomes him in, and then asks, "So, are you ready to die?"
  He waits to see what Pasteur's reaction is to his words.
  "I have this crazy theory that your not what you seem."
  He waits to see what Pasteur's reaction is to his words.
  "I think you've brought the problem..."
  And Gustav waits again... waiting for the answer to base his decision on...

  FROM EDENA

  Louis Pasteur looks at Gustav in shock.
  He stammers:  'I am not the problem.  Who are you, to say this of me?  Who ... are ... you?'
  Pasteur, looks like he is ready to turn and run (since nobody else is present at this particular moment, Gustav could easily kill him.)

  A voice whispers in Gustav's head ... perhaps it is Gustav's inner voice itself ...

  'Kill him.  He is an enemy.  He will destroy Imaskari and all of Toril.  He will kill you.  Kill him before it is too late.  Kill him.  Kill him.  Kill him ...'


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 25, 2003)

Gus hasn't ever had to deal with this kind of thing before. Here's his thoughts in a flash...

1) This man is a fake, he doesn't make any sense, he wants to remove magic from toril, thereby weakening us...

2) He does offer kindness, but I don't think his efforts make any sense if he wants us to remove magic, but has it of his own...

3) He shouldn't be killed, not just yet...

So this is what Gustav does... he grabs Pasteur by the shirt collar, or coat colloar, or hair, or neck. He holds the man, and calls for him to be teleported back to Toril, for a trial. He will be held in an appropriate prison for the time being, inside Immeriski.

"This nation has protection from gods, I think that we need to look at this mans intents."


He holds a caucuss, and asks this man if his plan is to destroy Toril, so that it can be rebuilt. He threatens this man with his life. He charges this man with bringing about death everywhere. Gustav, even in his own mind knows that he is the false accuser, but he doesn't relent. He finally, after whatever trials ends, sends the man to the executioners grounds, charging him with treason of an unknown kind.

But Gustav won't kill him, no, not at all, he interrogates, judges, and threatens, and acts like a complete ass... then states,

"No no, I'm just testing you. You sir, are key to the plot. I won't be the fool to kill you. If I do, the same things will still happen. Instead, I'll hand you over to the least likely man to ever harm another out of malice."

Gustav has Louis sent to Ardan. Ardan will have to deal with him. Whatever knowledge made by the interrogation will have been important.

(Note, if at any time Louis shape shifts or turns out to be an evil shadow creature, I kill him despite what I want to do in the post. Big plans... but they need to be handled in phases. Just so long as this is what Gustav thinks it is, he won't actually harm the man in any way, other than possibly causing him humiliation with the trial.)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 25, 2003)

<<Wake up...Wake up Mirriam, wake up you weak, pathetic-fool>>

Words of spite and malice issue out of Mirriam's fiendish assaultent as she awakes with a burst.  "I must find the cause of this anarchy!  These fools, what have they done!"

Mirriam personally investigates to see what is bringing the Fiends out of order, wrapping around a black silk-woven cloak around her neck, she exits her abode and walks out into the worn torn area without flinching at the destruction around her.

Polymorphed Devils are sent to Earth to tempt poor souls and issue forth a new generation of Fiends there as well...


----------



## Uvenelei (Mar 25, 2003)

Gawd, Edena, the 4th IR has only been going on for four days, and already you've managed to make every major world in the multiverse, including Earth, into powderkegs waiting to go off.

I'm impressed. 

I won't be playing in this one; already it seems as complicated as the 3rd IR was at its height. However, I will follow it (as well as I can), and I don't want to be completely left out of it, so...


With the coming of the printing press and the mass distribution of books, Milo Terrywheather writes what any respectable, adventuring halfling would: cookbooks. No rhetoric, no socio-politico-economic theories, no domination magic, just the incredible marvel that is bacon. 

Coming Soon - The first in a series on off-world cuisine: The Food of the Earth Nation of Italy. I think it'll be a big hit.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 25, 2003)

Edena: I'd love to play the nations of Oerth, unfortunately, I don't have time to hold my own on the plotting scale against everybody else, so I'll have to decline that offer for now.

In any case, Tanirth Daiwo proceeds to write a new domination book.  The Cause of Toril

It details, in very precise words, exactly how fast the nations/armies of Athas should return to their own world and destroy any knowledge they may have had of Toril.  Also it compells them to seek magical means of removing their own knowledge of Toril from their own minds.  Finally, the reader of the book is compelled to pass this book on to anyone else who may be from Athas.

With the help of a few indebted mages, Tanirth Daiwo begins teleporting masses of these books into the forces of Athas on Toril.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 25, 2003)

This thread is full:  it's reached the limits of the capacity of ENWorld.
  I'll start a new thread for the 4th IR.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 25, 2003)

I'd just like to clarify,

It isn't really the post count that slows down the boards in this case. It's the combination of views and post-count that makes it necessary to set a cap on the length of an IR thread. I'm thinking that this precedent of 450 is appropriate enough. Some people were beginning to complain about two many views preventing them from loading the page, and at near midnight hours in the US that's extremely unlikely under normal circumstances.


----------

